# 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. September 2012)

*5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*

                    Das PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum ist mittlerweile seit fünf Jahren eine beliebte Anlaufstelle für Fans von PC-Hardware, Spielen und anderen IT-Themen. Im August 2007 erblickte PCGHX das Licht der Welt und hat sich seitdem zu einem der größten deutschsprachigen IT-Foren entwickelt. Diesen Umstand feiern wir mit zusammen mit Ihnen und vielen Partnern.

                    [SIZE=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/SIZE]



Runde 1: Der kranke PC | 05.09. 18:59 bis 07.09. 18:59 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Avira Internet Security 2012: Breaker, Dark Hunter, SnakeZwei, s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w, 3mbryoyo
- Avira Antivirus Premium 2012: Lt.Muuh, medion1804, Bioschnitzel, Patrick30, babumama


Runde 2: Maus im Haus | 10.09. 20:16 bis 12.09. 20:16 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Logitech M600 MMO gaming Mouse: YankeeF, stadler5, MrSchuh
- Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headset: Pflanzerfaust, snake666, SpatteL


Runde 3: Abgezockt! | 13.09. 16:14 bis 15.09. 16:14 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Zotac Geforce GTX 660 2GB GDDR5: fahrstuhl, minti



Runde 4: Das Traumgehäuse | 20.09. 19:21 bis 22.09. 19:21 | Preis wurde an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- LC-Power Gaming 973W - Fortress_X: John Johnson



Runde 5: Die Geburtstagskarte | 25.09.2012 19:14 bis 27.09.2012 19:14 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Lepa G750 + 2 x Lepa 70D 120 mm: SnakeZwei
- Lepa B650 + 2 x Lepa Vortex 120 mm: SirChris



Runde 6: Die quadratische Kopfnuss | 28.09. 19:16 bis 01.10.2012 19:16 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- OCZ Vertex 4 256 GB: fisch@namenssuche
- OCZ Agility 4 128 GB: pringles
- OCZ Silencer Mk III 1200 W: DarkJulia



Runde 7: Die Geburtstagsparty | 02.10. 20:35 bis 04.10. 20:35 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition: Blechdesigner
- Cougar Solution AF-2: Cl1ff



Runde 8: Der Geburtstagskuchen | 08.10. 15:55 bis 12.10. 15:55 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Sapphire FleX HD 7870 GHz Edition 2 GB GDDR5: BlackWolf
- Sapphire Vapor-X HD 7770 GHz OC-Edition 1 GB GDDR5: WuBomber411



Runde 9: Mäuse abzugeben! | 12.10. 19:27 bis 14.10. 19:27 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Razer Ouroboros: Almdudler2604, Klarostorix, caine2011, djkb



Runde 10: Kreuz und quer | 19.10. 23:04 bis 22.10. 23:04 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- MSI N660 Ti Power Edition 2GD5/OC: DarkBlue, TBA



Runde 11: Herbststurm und Drang | 24.10. 19:54 bis 27.10. 19:54 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Enermax Revolution87+ 750W: inzpekta
- Enermax Triathlor 550W: MrOverClocker
- Enermax Hoplite: snapstar123
- Enermax Hoplite ST: opustr



Runde 12: Let's rock! | 30.10. 18:03 bis 01.11. 18:03 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless: oglogo
- Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe: bennySB, Schelmiii



Runde 13: Der Pakt | 02.11. 17:48 bis 04.11. 17:48 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Nanoxia Deep Silence One: Driftking007, new_divide, Java_Jim, -simonho-, Marcusi



Runde 14: Das Datengrab | 07.11. 13:55 bis 09.11. 13:55 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Seasonic Platinum P-1000: DrDave



Runde 15: Heiß auf Eis | 09.11. 20:41 bis 12.11. 20:41 | Preise wurden an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E: Ratracer008, Airbourne, benjasso



Runde 16: Außerirdisch gut | 16.11. 19:16 bis 19.11. 19:16 | Preis wurde an Gewinner verschickt
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Intel Desktop Board DX79SI: Jogibär



Runde 17: My home is my castle | 23.11. 14:36 bis 26.11. 14:36 | Die Gewinner wurden angeschrieben
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Antec P280: LosT
- Antec Eleven Hundred: Quppi
- Antec One: nick9999



Runde 18: Blümli-Picture | 11.12. 15:45 bis 14.12. 15:45 | Die Gewinner wurden angeschrieben
Gewinner: 



Spoiler



- Antec HCP-1000 Platinum: Ozz
- Antec HCP-850: Schrauberopi
- Antec HCG-620M: babumama



Runde 19: Der Redakteurs-Simulator | 18.02. 00:08 bis 21.02. 00:08 | Die Gewinner wurden angeschrieben

Aufgeführt sind alle Gewinner, die mit der Bekanntgabe einverstanden waren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*


----------



## DeadlyTear (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*

Hach.. da werden ja glatt erinnerungen an das nobloros-Gewinnspiel wach. *in Erinnerungen schwelge* 
Also ich freu mich schon riesig drauf..


----------



## clemi14 (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*

Find ich gut  Ist bißchen wie damals mit dem Lesertest der Roccat Kone als es noch die erste Version war 

Da musste man kreative Bilder zum Thema Mäuse einreichen, hab damals gewonnen von 50 Mann ein glücklicher 

Und Roccat hat mir trotz dessen das es ein Gewinnspiel hat nach einem defekt die Maus getauscht, das ist kulant


----------



## Niza (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*

Ich freue mich auch auf das Gewinnspiel.
Ich finde es gut das man Aufgaben lösen muss um dran teilzunehmen.
Ich bin mal gespannt auf die erste Aufgabe.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Spyware (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*

Juhu...NobLorRos lite xD    
Let the battle begin!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 1 gibt es *zehn Preise von Avira* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*5 x Avira Internet Security 2012:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Software Avira Internet Security 2012 handelt es sich um eine Sicherheits-Software mit Firewall, proaktiver Schädlingserkennung, Echtzeit-Scanner, Antispam, Antibot und Kinderschutz. Ein Backup-System sichert die Daten vor Beschädigung oder Verlust. Die Software ist für einen PC geeignet und erhält ein Jahr kostenlose Updates. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Avira.

* 5 x Avira Antivirus Premium 2012:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Programm Avira Antivirus Premium 2012 bietet einen System-Scanner, Rootkit-Schutz, Anti-Ad-/Spyware-Mechanismen und proaktive Schädlingserkennung. Wie bei Avira Internet Security 2012 wird ein Live-Support angeboten, bei dem Sie sich direkt mit einem Avira-Experten verbinden können. Ein Spielmodus ist ebenfalls mit an Bord, sodass beim Spielen unnötige Meldungen unterdrückt werden. Auch diese 1-PC-Lizenz erhält ein Jahr lang kostenlose Aktualisierungen. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Avira.

---

*Runde 1: Der kranke PC*

Du kommst nach einem anstrengenden Tag nach Hause und freust dich schon auf deinen wohlverdienten Feierabend, den du wie immer an deinem PC verbringen willst. Doch was ist das? Dein PC empfängt dich nicht freudig blinkend und piepend wie sonst, sondern liegt ungesund vor sich hin rasselnd auf dem Sofa! Statt ausgiebig online mit deinen Freunden zu zocken, musst du nun Krankenpfleger für deinen PC spielen, da dein treuer Freund sich einen hartnäckigen Virus eingefangen hat. Mit einem guten Antivirenpgrogramm wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert ...

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Auf einem Sofa liegen ein Kissen und eine Decke.
- Ein (PC-)Monitor liegt an das Kissen gelehnt.
- Eine PC-Tastatur ragt leicht unter der Decke hervor.
- Neben dem Sofa steht ein kleiner Tisch oder Stuhl, auf dem sich eine Lampe, eine Tasse mit einem darin befindlichen Teebeutel, ein Fieberthermometer und eine Packung Taschentücher befinden.
- Am Boden vor dem Sofa liegen mindestens drei zusammengeknüllte Taschen-/Papiertücher.
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht.

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind. Dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten).

Ihr habt 48 Stunden beziehungsweise 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.)

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das  18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland  befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via Linksklick  auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die  Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC  Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet  als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und Nutzung  der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 05.09.2012 und endet am 07.09.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren  Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.  Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von Kooperationspartnern  (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels  beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom Preisausschreiben ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird ein Avira Internet Security 2012 oder ein Avira Antivirus Premium 2012 für je 5 Gewinner ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in diesem Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.  Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern  bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle  Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist  jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner  sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten  verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären  die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also  dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die Einwilligung  der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos abgebildeten Personen  eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen  Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten Inhalte  entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter in jeder  zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch  oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der  Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an seine  Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach. Die  Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im  Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne benachrichtigt  und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb  einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die angegebenen  Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige E-Mail-Adresse),  ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige Adressen  auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe fehlerhafter  Kontaktdaten ergebe, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und  Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das  Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von äußeren  Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne dass hieraus  Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder  Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das  Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten  unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß  Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung  des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,  deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels  überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die Vertragspartner  regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der Veranstalter jedoch nur  für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen Schaden. Der Veranstalter  haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige Verletzung als der in den  vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei  Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach  Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines  Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach dem  Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder  beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von  Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so  weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im  Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der Teilnahmebedingungen  erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung, Durchführung und Abwicklung des  Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers, Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen  Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger Abwicklung  des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte  Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit  Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem  Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung  verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## Spyware (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland  befindet.



Uhh, schon ein wenig bitter...


----------



## Breaker (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel*

Ich bin etwas verwirrt durch den Punkt 2.5 der Teilnahmebedingungen:


			
				PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> 2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury)“ ermittelt.   Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die User-News   anhand der Aktualität, dem Interesse der Leser (Hits), Wort- und   Schriftbild, Umfang oder der Themenauswahl. Die Kriterien müssen nicht   kumulativ vorliegen. Die Jury kann eine User-News prämieren, die die   Beurteilungskriterien nicht vollumfänglich trifft, ihnen aber nahe kommt   und daher preiswürdig ist.



Aber da mir gerade langweilig war und ich eh nichts besseres zu tun hatte, hab ich mich an die Arbeit gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dann auf eine neues hoffentlich kürzeres Gewinnspiel


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

@Spyware: Ich kann mich in dem Punkt leider nur auf das verlassen, was Personen mit juristischen Fachkenntnissen empfehlen. 
@ Breaker: Auweia, ein zu korrigierender Copy-&-Paste-Fehler.  Dir gebührt schon einmal die Ehre, das Gewinnspiel von Teilnehmerseite aus eröffnet zu haben.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Moin, 
riecht nach Noblorros advanced...

EDIT: Habe ich richtig verstanden das man an Runde 2 teilnehmen kann auch wenn man in Runde 1 nicht dabei war?


----------



## Niza (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> Moin,
> riecht nach Noblorros advanced...
> 
> EDIT: Habe ich richtig verstanden das man an Runde 2 teilnehmen kann auch wenn man in Runde 1 nicht dabei war?


 
So wie ich es verstanden habe ist jede Runde ein eingenes Gewinnspiel für sich .

Aber diese Frage würde mich auch interresieren .

Muss man den ab der ersten Runde daran Teilnehmen ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## mmayr (5. September 2012)

Ich als Österreicher darf nicht mitmachen? DANKE!


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Dejavu oder was...:augenreib:.

EDIT: AVIRA!, Danke, nein...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> Habe ich richtig verstanden das man an Runde 2 teilnehmen kann auch wenn man in Runde 1 nicht dabei war?


Genau das ist der Fall. Wer in Runde 1 nicht dabei war, kann dann trotzdem in Runde 2 mitmachen. Die einzelnen Runden sind eigenständige Gewinnspiele mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Preisen.


----------



## Niza (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fall. Wer in Runde 1 nicht dabei war, kann dann trotzdem in Runde 2 mitmachen. Die einzelnen Runden sind eigenständige Gewinnspiele mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Preisen.


 Danke für die Antwort

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Spyware (5. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Spyware: Ich kann mich in dem Punkt leider nur auf das verlassen, was Personen mit juristischen Fachkenntnissen empfehlen.





mmayr schrieb:


> Ich als Österreicher darf nicht mitmachen? DANKE!



Tja, sehr schade, hätte gerne mitgemacht, da es in der Vergangenheit ja auch möglich war! Für eine Zeitschrift, die in praktisch allen deutschsprachigen Gebieten verfügbar ist, verstehe ich die juristischen Hintergründe nicht wirklich, aber muss es wohl akzeptieren.
Also viel Spaß und Erfolg allen Teilnehmern


----------



## Klarostorix (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Kann leider nicht mitmachen, da ich im Krankenhaus liege... Welch Ironie


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Hier geht auch ein Notebook Monitor ?!


----------



## turbosnake (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fall. Wer in Runde 1 nicht dabei war, kann dann trotzdem in Runde 2 mitmachen. Die einzelnen Runden sind eigenständige Gewinnspiele mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Preisen.


 Wenn man aber in 1 Runde eins gewinne  sollte, dann kann man in Runde 2 nichts gewinnen?

Und mal wieder eine gute Idee, das Gewinnspiel so zu machen.


----------



## Patrick30 (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

@turbosnake

so wie ich das Verstehe könntest du jede Runde etwas gewinnen ... man kann nur nicht 2 Gewinne in einer Runde bekommen 



> Frage: Ist es möglich, mehrmals zu gewinnen?
> Antwort: Ja, das ist grundsätzlich möglich, aufgrund der zu erwartenden Konkurrenz aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Es ist nicht möglich, mehrere Preise in einer Runde bzw. deren Folge-Runde (falls nicht genug Teilnehmer eine gültige Lösung eingereicht haben) zu erhalten. Die Mehrfachteilnahme (durch zusätzliche Accounts) an einer einzelnen Gewinnspielrunde ist grundsätzlich untersagt.


----------



## noktan (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

und einmal schief gegangen ...


----------



## Leberwurst (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Gut das mich Antivirensoftware nicht interessiert  ich hab weder Sofa noch Taschentücher hier und das Fieberthermometer liegt auch irgendwo rum war ja auch 3-4 Jahre nicht in Benutzung.


----------



## Sasuchi (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Meine Fotos kommen gleich nochmal  - irgendwie ist da was schief gegangen .....


----------



## Sasuchi (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Mein kleiner Beitrag dazu 

Die kleine da links ist sein Fräulein  Leider steht sie garnicht auf zocken ....eher auf Arbeit und Karriere ....komisches Paar....
(Hatte kein Fieberthermometer ; ; - darum handgemalt!) (40° sind wohl zu wenig für einen AMD ....)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stadler5 (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Bitte schön mein Armer Kranker.....................................so nun ab zur Apotheke.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Hier ist mein krankes Computerlein 

PS: sehr schönes Gewinnspiel 

Gruss Lt.Muuh


----------



## noktan (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

*Der Kranke PC.... ooh der Arme....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Hunter (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Schade, dass bisher so wenig Leute mitgemacht haben... 
Egal, hier mal mein Beitrag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## medion1804 (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

so ... dann werd ich meine "kranke" bildschirm-tastatur-kombi auch mal zum besten geben  ... leider haben die beiden pics nicht die beste quali, aber ich denke, dass alles zu erkennen ist und ich somit die aufgabe erfüllt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz medion


----------



## SnakeZwei (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Hat denn heute keiner mehr einen kranken Röhrenmonitor ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Geniales Gewinnspiel!
Nur dem PC gefällt es nicht so gut, der Arme 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Ich probiers auch mal, aber nur aus Spaß


----------



## loltheripper (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Hier liegt er und Hustet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat so hohes Fieber da ist sogar die GraKa geschmolzen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Ich fühle mich fast schon verpflichtet mitzumachen


----------



## Robonator (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Schade erst ab 18 und schade ich hab gar kein Sofa


----------



## Patrick30 (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

ich hoff dem Armen geht es bald wieder besser...^^ immerhin steht das Wochenende an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## medion1804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

cool ... die 1. runde ist vorbei  ... wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, sind es 13 "bilder"beiträge ... davon 1 editierter^^ und bei einem befinden sich die zusammengeknüllten taschentücher nicht auf dem boden  ... macht eigentlich nur 11 beiträge, die die aufgabe "richtig" gelöst haben^^ ... hehe


----------



## FlyKilla (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Brrrr, habe jetzt gerade keine Zeit (und lust) unter dem Schreibtisch zu krabbeln und die ganze Kabelage auseinander zu reißen (Kabelbinder).
Next game please.


----------



## babumama (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

So, kurz vor knapp möchte ich mich auch beteiligen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön, dass es so etwas wieder gibt. Daumen hoch für seltsame Gewinnspiele! 

Viele Grüße

babumama


----------



## medion1804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



medion1804 schrieb:


> cool ... die 1. runde ist vorbei  ... wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, sind es 13 "bilder"beiträge ... davon 1 editierter^^ und bei einem befinden sich die zusammengeknüllten taschentücher nicht auf dem boden  ... macht eigentlich nur 11 beiträge, die die aufgabe "richtig" gelöst haben^^ ... hehe



uuppss ... als ich gepostet hatte, war das spiel ja noch gar nicht vorbei ... hätte mal in meinen profileinstellungen die richtige zeitzone wählen sollen  

... ansonsten möchte ich an dieser stelle auch mal ein "daumen hoch" loswerden für diese gewinnaktion, die sich wohl über mehrere wochen hinzieht ... und ein nachträgliches happy b-day an PCGH Extreme 

greetz medion


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Schade, habe mir heute erst die Print gekauft und bin leider zu spät über dieses Spiel gestolpert. Könnte lustig werden  Wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt, bin ich dabei. 

LG


----------



## 3mbryoyo (7. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Schade, habe mir heute erst die Print gekauft und bin leider zu spät über dieses Spiel gestolpert. Könnte lustig werden  Wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt, bin ich dabei.
> 
> LG


  macht ja nix, immerhin kann man jez quer einsteigen


----------



## medion1804 (9. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

sind denn die gewinner von runde 1 schon ermittelt worden und könnt ihr schon verraten wann runde 2 starten wird?

danke im voraus für die beantwortung meiner fragen 

greetz medion


----------



## Lt.Muuh (9. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



medion1804 schrieb:


> sind denn die gewinner von runde 1 schon ermittelt worden und könnt ihr schon verraten wann runde 2 starten wird?
> 
> danke im voraus für die beantwortung meiner fragen
> 
> greetz medion


 
den Acc fürs Gewinnspiel erstellt und dann noch drängeln 
Es ist heute Sonntag, da wird relativ selten gearbeitet


----------



## medion1804 (9. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*



Lt.Muuh schrieb:


> den Acc fürs Gewinnspiel erstellt und dann noch drängeln
> Es ist heute Sonntag, da wird relativ selten gearbeitet



hmm ... was spricht dagegen, seinen acc auf pcgh erst durch das auf facebook promotete gewinnspiel erstellt zu haben? ...ich denke, dass dies auch der sinn ist/ war, leute auf pcgh aufmerksam zu machen, oder?  ... und ich wollte durch meine frage nicht drängeln,  sondern lediglich mal höflich nachfragen ...

so ...genug gerechtfertigt^^


----------



## K3n$! (9. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Nur schade, dass solche Leute zu 95% nichts zum restlichen Forum beitragen. 
Gewinnspiel-Preise abgreifen und dann wieder verdrücken. 

Ist nun mal bei jedem Gewinnspiel das gleiche. 

Am 1. Dezember kommt dann wieder ein Haufen neue User, die man davor und danach nie sehen wird.


----------



## Richtschütze (9. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Das ist doch krank.


----------



## Black_Beetle (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

hahahaha kann dem leider nicht nachkommen weil wenn ich das mache wird mich meine Freundin zu 100% einweisen. Ich mache bei der hoffentlich unkomplizierten nächsten runde mit.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Die Gewinner aus Runde 1 wurden in der Zwischenzeit via PN informiert. Ich war in einem Fall milde und habe die Editierungsregel nicht angewandt, da lediglich ein Wort eingefügt wurde und in Runde 1 Text grundsätzlich nicht berücksichtigt wurde. Das war allerdings eine Ausnahme - lest euch die Regeln sorgfältig durch, falls ihr nicht riskieren möchtet, durch eine Kleinigkeit in einer Runde auszuscheiden!

Die Vorbereitungen für Runde 2 laufen ...


----------



## Lt.Muuh (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Vielen Dank für den Gewinn
Freu mich schon auf Runde 2


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Ich möchte mich auch für den Gewinn bedanken 


Hoffentlich wird die zweite Aufgabe auch so amüsant


----------



## medion1804 (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

auch ich möchte mich für den gewinn herzlich bedanken und freue mich natürlich auch schon auf runde 2 ... wie auch immer diese aussehen mag 

greetz medion


----------



## Dark Hunter (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Jau, auch gewonnen. Dankeschön! 
Und nochmals: Schade, dass so wenige mitgemacht haben, etwas mehr Konkurrenz wäre schön gewesen! Gerade, weil dieses Gewinnspiel ja für die Community ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 1 läuft!*

Danke für den Gewinn und GZ an alle anderen Gewinner


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 2 gibt es *sechs Preise von Logitech* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*3 x Logitech G600 MMO Gaming Mouse (schwarze Version):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Logitech G600 MMO Gaming Mouse handelt es sich um eine speziell für MMO-Spiele optimiert Maus mit drei Haupttasten, zwölf Daumentasten und einem klickbaren Scroll-Rad, das sich zur Seite neigen lässt. Weitere Tasten ermöglichen den Profil- und DPI-Wechsel. Die Daumentasten verfügen über eine konfigurierbare RGB-Beleuchtung, die anzeigen, welches Profil derzeit verwendet wird. Die Beleuchtung kann außerdem konfiguriert werden. Möglich sind Dauerbeleuchtung, Blinken, kontinuierliches Farbwechseln oder Dimmen. Mehr Informationen gibt es Logitech.

*3 x Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headset:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headset richtet sich an PC-Spieler und bietet Dolby-7.1-Surround-Sound. Das Mikrofon bietet Rauschunterdrückung und automatische Stummschaltung, wenn der drehbare Mikrofonbügel nach oben geklappt wird. Eine rot leuchtende LED zeigt an, wenn das Mikrofon stummgeschaltet ist. Drei austauschbare Kopfbügelposter sorgen auch bei längeren Nutzung für ausreichend Komfort. Drei programmierbare G-Tasten an der linken Seite ermöglichen einen Schnellzugriff auf Elemente wie Musik und Stimmen-Morphing. Das 305 Zentimeter lange und gewebte Anschlusskabel sorgt für ausreichend Freiraum. Angeschlossen wird das Headset via USB 2.0. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Logitech.

---

*Runde 2: Maus im Haus*

Warum wurde die PC-Maus eigentlich nach einem Schadnager benannt? Weil sie Ähnlichkeit mit diesem kleinen Tierchen hat? Weil bei in die Jahre gekommenen Modellen die Tasten anfangen zu quieken ? Oder weil man sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren kann, dass das handliche Eingabegerät ein heimliches Eigenleben führt, sobald man ihm den Rücken zukehrt? Sendet uns ein Bild, auf dem ihr das muntere Treiben eurer PC-Maus dokumentiert, wenn sie sich gerade unbeobachtet fühlt!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:
 
- Eine PC-Maus an der zwei runde Mäuseohren und zwei nagertypische Schneidezähne aus einem beliebigen Material befestigt sind. 
- Die PC-Maus lugt (mäusetypisch) an einen beliebigen Ort der Wohnung (z. B. in Bad/Küche/Wohnzimmer aus Regal/Stuhl/Kiste/Vorhang oder ähnlichem) hervor.
- Desweiteren sind mindestens ein Schuh, ein Ball und ein Hammer zu sehen.
- Außerdem ist eine Analog-/Digital-Uhr zu sehen, die deutlich sichtbar die Uhrzeit 13:37 Uhr ohne Berücksichtigung einer etwaigen Sekundenanzeige anzeigt.
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht.

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten. 

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das   18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland   befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via Linksklick   auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die   Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC   Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet   als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 10.09.2012 und endet am 12.09.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren   Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.   Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von Kooperationspartnern   (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels   beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom Preisausschreiben ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird eine Logitech G600 MMO Gaming Mouse oder  ein Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headset für je 3 Gewinner ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in  diesem Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der  Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.   Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit  der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern   bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle   Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist   jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner   sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten   verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären   die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also   dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die Einwilligung   der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos abgebildeten Personen   eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen   Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten Inhalte   entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter in jeder   zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch   oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der   Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an seine   Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach. Die   Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im   Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne benachrichtigt   und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb   einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die angegebenen   Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige E-Mail-Adresse),   ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige Adressen   auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe fehlerhafter   Kontaktdaten ergebe, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und   Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das   Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von äußeren   Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne dass hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder   Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das   Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten   unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß   Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige   Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung   des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,   deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels   überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die Vertragspartner   regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der Veranstalter jedoch nur   für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen Schaden. Der Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige Verletzung als der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei   Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach   Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines   Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach dem   Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder   beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von   Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so   weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin  einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im   Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der Teilnahmebedingungen   erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung, Durchführung und Abwicklung des   Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers, Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen   Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger Abwicklung   des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte   Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit   Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem   Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung   verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Warum muss ich ausgerechnet jetzt im Krankenhaus sein   

Krieg ich nen Trostpreis?


----------



## medion1804 (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

vorneweg: ... wow ... das sind ja mal hammerpreise  ... und diese gewinnspielrunde steht der ersten ja in nichts nach  ... also werden wir da mal etwas nettes "mäusetechnisch" zusammenstellen^^

greetz medion


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

@Klarostorix: Es werden nicht nur Foto-Aufgaben kommen, sondern auch Aufgaben, die man theoretisch im Schlaf im Bett lösen kann.

Ich wünsche dir aber ganz unabhängig vom Gewinnspiel eine gute Genesung!


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

bis Ende der Woche bin ich hoffentlich ja wieder zuhause, dennoch ist die Frage offen, wo ich im Krankenhaus an nen Hammer kommen soll 

Dennoch danke für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Morgen gleich mal Bastelpapier kaufen gehn


----------



## Lt.Muuh (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Es wird ja immer besser


----------



## Niza (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Hier mal meine Fotos:
Die Fotos sind von einer Brotbox in der Küche.

Hoffe das ich alles richtig gemacht habe.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Breaker (10. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Dann möchte ich mich auch nochmal für meinen Preis bedanken

Und die Fotos für diese Aufgabe kommen dann morgen


----------



## Jogibär (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Dark Hunter:





> Schade, dass so wenige mitgemacht haben, etwas mehr Konkurrenz wäre schön gewesen!



Vielleicht weil es ein wenig bekloppt ist?! Da fragt man sich, was zum 10-jährigen Jubiläum kommt...


----------



## medion1804 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Dark Hunter:
> 
> Vielleicht weil es ein wenig bekloppt ist?! Da fragt man sich, was zum 10-jährigen Jubiläum kommt...



@jogibär

das sehe ich definitiv anders ... es ist einfach mal etwas anderes als nur dieses "gewöhnliche" frage-antwort-spiel und man muss sich in der tat etwas mühe geben, diese aufgabe zu erfüllen  ... also --> daumen hoch


----------



## Lt.Muuh (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Also ich sehe es auch so 
Was bringt denn ein Gewinnspiel, bei dem man nur eine Frage beantworten muss, die eh wirklich jeder weis.

Wie z.B. 
Wie alt wird das  PCGH EXtreme?

DA find ich es besser so zu machen, dass man sich wirklich mal bemühen muss, um zu gewinnen


----------



## Hardwell (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Wer behauptet mit Käse fängt man Mäuse liegt vollkommen falsch, den mit hochprozentigen klappts anscheinend viel viel besser!!!


----------



## snake22 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Schade, dass man als Österreicher nicht teilnehmen darf (Hefte kaufen und Abo beziehen zu einem höheren Preis darf man ja auch).
Hatte schon das Material für das Foto vorbereitet, ist ja eine lustige Idee und die Preise wären toll, aber habe dann erst die Bedingungen genau durchgelesen.


----------



## SnakeZwei (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Auch meine Maus ist natürlich auf der Jagd nach dem Jubiläumskäse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stadler5 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Meine Maus.


----------



## geniva (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

EDIT: Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

@ geniva 

Deine Uhrzeit ist falsch


----------



## geniva (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Oh Scheibenhonig, danke Bioschnitzel für den Hinweis.

Hier kommt die Maus mit richtiger Uhrzeit!



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Therianthropie (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Hier meine Maus die sich im Umzugskarton versteckt hat


----------



## .::ASDF::. (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Dann mach ich auch mal mit. Das Gewinnspiel ist jedenfalls besser, als wenn man nur eine einfache Frage beantworten muss.


----------



## Driftking007 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Meine Maus fand ich im Kleiderschrank wieder ... ich hab sie danach geschnappt und gleich vor die Tür gesetzt.
Schein wohl 'n Bug vom Schrank zu sein. Unmöglich dass sie da hin kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauptsergant (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Ich bin wieder dabei!


----------



## Schkai (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Nach ewigem Lurchen hab ich mich auch mal entschieden mich anzumelden und hier auch gleich mitzumachen. 


Meine Maus hat sich anscheinend bei den ganzen Kabel so wohlgefühlt, dass sie da gar nicht mehr weg wollte. Zum Knabbern hatte sie da auch ordentlich Auswahl. ;>
Bild 2 wurde vor Bild 1 aufgenommen, dann fiel mir ein, dass Mäuse auch etwas wie Barthäärchen haben.


----------



## Broow (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Hab leider keine Mausohren daheim 
Und 18 bin ich auch nicht 
BZW: kann man das so einrichten das das ganze über die Eltern läuft, bzw mit einverständniss der Eltern? vll mach ich mich morgen doch nochmal ran


----------



## MrSchuh (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Ich versuche meine gerade los zu werden. Mal gucken, ob sie drauf rein fällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RileyHH (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Meine Maus ist vor dem Gewitter geflüchtet, Ich hab Sie noch erwischt bevor Sie sich in meinen Schuh verkrochen hat.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NikTech (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Ich mach auch mal mit


----------



## Pflanzerfaust (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

OH NEIN!!! Ein Noblorros DLC 

Diesmal werde ich aber keine Sachen a la "Wir-sind-Studenten-und-brauchen-das-Geld" machen. 
Ich bleibe auf Beobachtungsposten.


----------



## PrincePaul (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

3 Tastenmaus ohne Scrollrad FTW   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die Ohren könnten auch Augen sein 
naja es SOLLEN aber Ohren darstellen


----------



## Locuza (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Gott, muss schon 3 Jahre mindestens her sein, dass ich gebastelt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soellner (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Moin, da mach ich mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ps. mein hs hat sich verabschiedet^^)


----------



## elpadre (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Sind auch zwei Mäuse oder mehr erlaubt? Oder muss es genau eine sein? Würde gern mitmachen.


----------



## mülla1 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

hehe jo da mach ich mit  ist ja schnell erledigt 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Bin auch dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

hab gleich eine ganze Herde aufgespürt^^

Könntet ihr mich, wenn ihr darauf Einfuss habt, nur in den Lostopf für das Headset werfen?
Hab an der Maus kein wirkliches Interesse.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*



elpadre schrieb:


> Sind auch zwei Mäuse oder mehr erlaubt? Oder muss es genau eine sein? Würde gern mitmachen.


 Es dürfen meinetwegen auch zwei (oder mehr) PC-Mäuse auf dem Bild zu sehen sein, wenn sie der Aufgabenstellung entsprechend gestaltet sind.

---

Ich frage übrigens mal nach, wie es mit U18 bei Einwilligung der Eltern aussieht und ob sich ggf. noch was mit Österreich/Schweiz etwas machen lässt. Grundsätzlich machen wir das nicht, um euch zu ärgern oder die Anzahl der Teilnehmer künstlich einzuschränken, sondern um rechtlichen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Stouki (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Ich bin nun auch dabei 

Obwohl der Hammer nicht getroffen hat, ist sie wohl vor Schreck gestorben - der Puls sieht nicht gut aus


----------



## medion1804 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

so ... mein "nager" lugt unter einem vorhang vor und wundert sich ob der dinge, die sie da sehen muss -->  einen ball, einen schuh, einen hammer und ne digitaluhr, welche die uhrzeit 13:37 anzeigt ... meinen nick konnte sie nicht richtig erkennen, aber wir zum glück schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz medion


----------



## Breaker (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Hab sogar noch ein weiteres Tier gekriegt, das sich gerade seinen Ball zurückhholen wollte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftabl3tt3 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

So hier mal mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Glück euch allen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Es handelt sich übrigens wie von mir vermutet um die schwarze Version der G600, die für das Gewinnspiel zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


----------



## Laangen_23 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

So hier ist dann auch mal meine Maus.
Die hat es sich in der Vorratskammer gemütlich gemacht. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Sorry, leider nur extrem unscharfe Handybilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite ist wenigstens etwas schärfer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




______________________________________________________

Viel Glück allen anderen Teilnehmern (:


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Hab ich sie erwischt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Die Uhr steht auf 13:37. Es kann aber sein, dass die Zeigerposition aufgrund des ungünstigen Fotowinkels (ich wollte Spiegelungen vermeiden) im Bild nicht korrekt zur Geltung kommt


----------



## elpadre (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Soooo, nun bin ich auch dabei! Zum einen sehen wir die schreckhafte Wüstenrennmaus Kone + ein sehr schwaches Mäuschen mit Macken und persönlichen Problemen. Aber stubenrein.
Die andere Gattung gesellt sich den Razer Lachesis, eher feindselig gegenüber der Kone +
Habe es trotzdem geschafft beide auf einem Snapshot festzuhalten, wobei zufällig die Uhrzeit 13:37 zu sehen war, was für ein Zufall..... musste ich doch glatt an "Elite" denken^^
zur Elite gehören beide Mäuse eher nicht, daher diese auch nicht mehr sehr aktiv. Die Logitech Rasse würde sich aktuell besser in meinem Terrarium präsentieren 

Ich hoffe es gefällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokideath (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

@MrSchuh: Du bist aber gemein zu deinen Tierchen 

Da gab es heute also Opis lustige Bastelstunde. Über meine Bastelei hatte ich doch glatt mein Brötchen im Ofen vergessen. Es hat sich leicht verfärbt und musste als Mäusefutter herhalten. 

Der Ball bereitete mir leichte Schwierigkeiten. In meinem Alter spielt man nicht mehr so viel damit. Ich hoffe, es tut auch ein Erdball 

Bei mir dürfen die Mäuse unterm Wohnzimmerschrank wohnen. Eigentlich leben die sehr versteckt. Wenn man allerdings den Wecker auf 13:37 Uhr stellt, ihnen etwas zum Fressen und zum Spielen hinstellt, kommen sie schon mal hervor. Ich habe vorsichtshalber einen Hammer dazugelegt, damit sie das Brötchen klein kriegen.

Bevor ich es vergesse, die kleine Maus hat noch Milchzähne, die sieht man noch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vadi (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Meine Mausfamilie wird gerade von zwei Katzen attackiert, während drei Bälle das Spektakel genießen! Wie die Geschichte ausgeht bleibt ein Geheimnis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

So hier ist mein Beitrag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YankeeF (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Irgendwie habe ich erst jetzt erkannt das ich eine Vampir-Maus habe, Sachen gibts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hempsmoker (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

So, ich probiere nun auch mal mein Glück. Hier meine Bilder. Allen anderen wünsche ich auch viel Glück!


----------



## CohenCohenson (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Hab da mal was vorbereitet, mit meiner ganz alten Maus. Die is schon grau und hat weiße Ohren bekommen^^


----------



## babumama (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

So, danke nochmal für das Antivir, hier kommt die Maus mit dem Kickerball!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß und viel Glück/Spaß

babumama

PS: Verzeiht mir bitte die schlechte Qualität der Fotos, es ist so spät am Abend..und bei den Preisen kann man kaum ruhig bleiben


----------



## nuclear (11. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Freche ausgemusterte Diamondback ist schon seit Jahren obdachlos... schläft nur noch auf meinem Serviertablett und frisst meinen Käse weg .... So wie ungepflegt ranzig wie ihre Silikonstreifen langsam sind, muss ich sie wohl für immer rausschmeissen. Oder den Hammer benutzen ^^.


----------



## zockerprince15 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Da ist mein kleiner Nachwuchs.

Aber sie ist noch Scheu, als sie die Kamera bemerkt hat da muss sie sich gedacht haben "aber schnell weg hier". Aber naja ich habs ja doch geschafft sie zu Fotografieren. 

Und Frech ist sie auch noch. Immer muss sie ohne Papa der an meinen PC hängt auf erkundungstour gehen und ICH darf sie dann Suchen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Praktisch das unsere Kaffeemaschine gleich ne eingebaute Digitaluhr hat  

Man verzeihe mir die Überbelichtung, aber ich habs nicht besser mitn Galaxy S2 hinbekommen.


----------



## shiv (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

So hier ist mein Arrangement.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

beinahe hätte ich vergessen die Aufgabe zu erledigen...


----------



## elpadre (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*



shiv schrieb:


> So hier ist mein Arrangement.



Es war 13:37 gefordert, hier ist 13:32 auf dem Foto. Tut mir leid für dich.


----------



## badw0lf (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

ahh... eine "maus" unter meinem schreibtisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Mein Avira ist gerade angekommen , Vielen Dank

Großer Daumen nach oben.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

Da ist sie  am warmen Ofen


----------



## marvinj (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Hier meine kleine, alte Maus. sie dachte sich, mal etwas anderes zu Essen zu bekommen, außer immer Strom. Was eignet sich besser als ein paar süßigkeiten? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zähne sind extra so, weil sie sonst nicht zu sehen werden, 

Allen viel Glück


----------



## snake666 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne BLitz ist es viel zu duster im Raum aber sonst konnte man die Uhrzeit nicht richtig erkennen.


----------



## Newbie1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Ich mache dann auch mal mit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Darf man hier auch Wünsche und/oder Anregungen geben? 


Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Asus4ever (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Helft der kleinen blauen Maus! Sie fürchtet sich vor dem bösen Kater 

PS: Cooles Gewinnspiel und es war gar nicht so leicht, das Katzentier in die richtige Positzion zu bringen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

So, hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen um die Maus wieder ein zu fangen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe die Uhr am Handy kann man lesen, hab sonst nichts besseres gefunden wo mir besser die Uhrzeit anzeigt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rex_800 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Tuuuuuuuuuus NICHT !!!!!!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Wen ich mir hier die ganzen Mausefallen ansehe dann will ich keine Maus sein .
Viel Glück allen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*

Und auf den letzten Drücker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newbie1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Und auf den letzten Drücker:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Fehlt da nicht der Zettel mit dem Namen?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Ach mist ^^ naja, dann eben nächstes Mal 
Ich hab das halt 5 minuten vor Abgabeschluss erst gelesen


----------



## Newbie1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Ich hätte es auch eher gesagt, hätte ich es eher gesehen. 

Tut mir leid für dich.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Hab auch einen kleinen Fehler gemacht, hab leider meinen Beitrag kurz edetiert da ich die Bilder unten nochmals eingefügt habe, lieber alles lesen was in denn Regeln steht hab eben auch erst gemerkt das dieses Gewinnspiel endet und hab mich halt beeilt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Ich meinte nicht deinen Kommentar... den konntest du ja nicht eher schreiben.
Ich meine die Gewinnspielaufgabe selbst


----------



## Shinchyko (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Gnaaa..hatte soviel zu tun heute, das ich das glatt verplant habe. hatte eigentlich ne ganze Mäusefamilie geplant


----------



## Newbie1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht deinen Kommentar... den konntest du ja nicht eher schreiben.
> Ich meine die Gewinnspielaufgabe selbst


 
Ah. Alles klar. Aber hätte ich es eher gesehen, hättest es ja vielleicht noch schnell richten können.


----------



## elpadre (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

wann werden eigentlich die Gewinner benachrichtigt.... 
ich bin so ungeduldig....so ungeduldig....


----------



## Lt.Muuh (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 mit Mäusen und Headsets von Logitech*

Übe dich in Geduld mein junger Padawan


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 3 gibt es * zwei Preise von Zotac* aus Nvidias Geforce-GTX-Serie zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende  Produkte:

*2 x Zotac Geforce GTX 660 2GB GDDR5:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die  Gaming-Grafikkarte mit Nvidias brandneuer GTX-660-GPU unterstützt  DirectX 11 und die Techniken PhysX und 3D Vision. Der Grafikchip verfügt  über 960 Recheneinheiten und läuft mit 993 MHz. Via GPU-Boost-Funktion  wird die Taktrate bei Bedarf auf 1.059 MHz angehoben. Der 2 GiByte  fassende Videospeicher läuft mit einem effektiven GDDR5-Takt von 6.008  MHz. Ein schneller Datenaustausch ist via PCI-Express 3.0 möglich, bei  Bedarf kann via SLI eine zusätzliche Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 eingesetzt  werden. Die Grafikkarte unterstützt HDCP und ist mit folgenden  Monitor-Anschlüssen ausgestattet: 1 x Display Port 1.2, 1 x HDMI 1.4a, 1  x DVI-D, 1 x DVI-I. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Zotac.

---

*Runde 3: Abgezockt!*

Ihr könnt es immer noch nicht fassen. Wie konntet ihr nur in eine derart missliche Lage kommen? Er hat euch total abgezockt! Dabei hatten euch doch alle gewarnt: "Mit dem PC zocken ist gefährlich - nur ein, zwei kurze Spielchen und du kommst davon nicht mehr los!“ Jetzt ist es zu spät! Ihr habt Schulden, ein Haufen Schulden, genauer gesagt Spielschulden bei Don PC. Deshalb seid ihr jetzt hier, um euren Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. "Bring mir ein Exempar der neuen Zotac Geforce GTX 660 2GB GDDR5 und vielleicht, ja vielleicht verblassen dann meine Erinnerungen an jenen Spieleabend, der so unglücklich für dich verlief." Dieses Angebot des Don konntet ihr unmöglich abschlagen! Irgendwo in diesem Forum soll es einen Thread geben; einen Thread, in dem User die bereit sind, etwas zu riskieren, auch etwas gewinnen können. Und ihr seid zu allem bereit! Möge Fortuna euch wenigsten diesmal gewogen sein ...

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Ein PC-Gehäuse; (Sub-)Notebooks und Netbooks zählen nicht, HTPC- und Mini-PC-Gehäuse allerdings schon.
- Das PC-Gehäuse steht auf einem Stuhl mit Rückenlehne oder auf einem Sessel oder auf einer Couch.
- Über der Lehne hängt ein Sakko oder eine Jacke. 
- Auf dem Gehäuse steht ein PC-Monitor, welcher ein Gesicht hat (mit mindestens zwei Augen und einem Mund).
- Das PC-Gehäuse hat ein Herrenhemd mit Knöpfen und langen Ärmeln an, und trägt desweiteren eine Krawatte oder Fliege (Krawatte oder Fliege dürfen aus einem beliebigen Material selbstgebastelt sein.)
- Vor dem PC-Gehäuse liegen auf einem Tisch die Karten eines beliebigen Kartenspiels, mindestens zwei Geldscheine und eine kleiner Haufen Münzgeld.
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht.

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem  Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die  Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten. 

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur  Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk  herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder  mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.  Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir  empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet  und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das    18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland    befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die    Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC    Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 13.09.2012 und endet am 15.09.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren    Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.    Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von Kooperationspartnern    (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels    beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom Preisausschreiben ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird eine Zotac Geforce GTX 660 2GB GDDR5 für je 2 Gewinner  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in   diesem Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der   Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.    Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit   der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern    bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle    Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist    jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner    sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten    verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären    die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also    dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die Einwilligung    der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos abgebildeten Personen    eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen    Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten Inhalte    entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter in jeder    zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch    oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der    Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an seine    Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach. Die    Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im    Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb    einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergebe, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und    Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das    Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von äußeren    Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne dass  hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder    Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das    Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten    unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß    Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige    Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung    des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,    deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels    überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die Vertragspartner    regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der Veranstalter jedoch  nur   für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen Schaden. Der  Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige Verletzung als  der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei    Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach    Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines    Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach dem    Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder    beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von    Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so    weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin   einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im    Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der Teilnahmebedingungen    erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung, Durchführung und Abwicklung des    Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers, Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen    Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger Abwicklung    des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte    Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit    Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem    Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung    verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## elpadre (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Mission accepted! Mode: hard


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Lol. Die Aufgabenstellungen und die Stories dazu sind allesamt total durchgeknallt (und das ist ein Lob ^^)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Um einige offene Fragen zu beantworten:
- Die Gewinner aus Runde 2 werden noch heute angeschrieben. Ich melde mich im Thread, sobald das geschehen ist.
- Die Teilnahme an Glücksspielen ist per Gesetz für alle Personen verboten, die das 18. Lebensjahr nicht vollendet haben. Daher dürfen wir es nicht erlauben.
- Laut Wirtschaftskammer Österreich müssten wir eine Glücksspielabgabe entrichten, die sich am Wert des in Aussicht gestellten Gewinns (in diesem Fall also mehrere Tausend Euro) orientiert. Ich hoffe, es ist verständlich, dass wir nicht extra draufzahlen möchten, weil wir hochwertige Preise für euch organisiert haben. (Davon abgesehen ist das ohnehin nicht mehr mein Aufgabenbereich.)


----------



## GoldenMic (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich glaub da werd ich mitmachen. Klingt machbar, abet tolle Story!


----------



## JackBauer006 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Genial...werde mich gleich ranmachen...allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage:
Soll das Gesicht auf dem Monitor ein Computer-Bild sein oder soll man mit Haushaltsmitteln (z.B. Aufkleben von Augen, Mund etc.) diese Aufgabe lösen?
Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Das ist euch überlassen: Es kann sowohl gebastelt und am Bildschirm fixiert als auch ein Gesicht vom Bildschirm selbst dargestellt werden.


----------



## Rex_800 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

"- Das PC-Gehäuse hat ein Herrenhemd mit Knöpfen und langen Ärmeln an,  und trägt desweiteren eine Krawatte oder Fliege (Krawatte oder Fliege  dürfen aus einem beliebigen Material selbstgebastelt sein.)"

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie ihr euch das vorgestellt habt. Allerdings efordert dieser Punkt, meiner Ansicht nach, eine Schere und ein bisschen Aufopferungsbereitschaft um ein Hemd einem PC-Gehäuse über zu stülpen.


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

PCGH Stephan kannst du in jedem Beitrag in der eine neue Runde beginnt, die Posts deiner vorherigen neuen Runden mit verlinken? Wäre toll weil dann würde ich die Runden davor nicht suchen müssen sondern hätte diese mit einem Blick. Verstehst was ich meine?


----------



## SnakeZwei (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Für diese Runde musste ich buchstäblich mein letztes Hemd opfern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

So hier mein Beitrag:

Hilfe schenkt MIR die Zotac gtx 660 oder der Don erschießt mich!!!! 

PS: Die aufgaben die ihr stellt sind echt geil. So macht ein gewinnspiel mal richtig Spaß.


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

SRY darf ja nicht edit machen. Das hemd passt nicht da es das meines sohnes ist da ich kein gescheites langarm hemd habe.

Musste eh schon mit seinem PC in seinem zimmer das foto machen da ich nur ein Notebook habe. Ich hoffe es zählt trotzdem.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Komm erst nächste Woche aus dem Krankenhaus heim, kann man das hier nicht verschieben?


----------



## Hardware97 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Komm erst nächste Woche aus dem Krankenhaus heim, kann man das hier nicht verschieben?


 
was hast du?
ist dein pc in lebensgefahr?


----------



## babumama (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Die Storys werden ja langsam wirklich NobLorRosesk...sehr gut!

Don PC ist gerade fröhlich, weil er beim UNO gewinnt. Doch Vorsicht, er kann auch anders!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß euch

babumama


----------



## batrat (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Die letzten Mäuse liegen auf dem Tisch und rosig sind die Karten auch nicht,helft und gebt ihm die GTX660.... !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batrat (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ups, hab mich irgeendwie verlesen... xD
Naja der Text über dem Bild haut halt nicht hin, aber das Bild sollte zählen... ^^

Ich denk mal dafür das ich nicht zu Hause bin hatte ich echt alles für die Aufgabe auf "Arbeit"


----------



## elpadre (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so. meine Lady ist auch fertig geworden. Bewundert sie bitte, ja sie mag es bewundert zu werden!


----------



## elpadre (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> SRY darf ja nicht edit machen. Das hemd passt nicht da es das meines sohnes ist da ich kein gescheites langarm hemd habe.
> 
> Musste eh schon mit seinem PC in seinem zimmer das foto machen da ich nur ein Notebook habe. Ich hoffe es zählt trotzdem.


 
Sohn oder nicht, merkt ja keiner! Das "an haben" könnte ggf ein Problem darstellen, aber auf jeden Fall viel Glück!


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

@batrat

Denn job möchte ich auch haben.

@elpadre



(so ich bewundere sie)


----------



## madmichi90 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

ich hoffe ma der eurocollector zählt auch als münzhaufen, ansonsten hab ich noch eins mit nem richtigen münzhaufen mit hochgeladen xD


----------



## Flipflop1984 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Linux-Datenserver war so traurig das er 30min ausgeschaltet war für diese Spiel

.... da musste ihn unser Spiel-PC soooo lange trösten das dieser nun wirklich echt die GTX 660 verdient hat. Er rechnet noch ganz ohne Grafikkarte auf HD4000 Level^^

PS: Macht Laune eure Gewinnspiele, nun schnell alles wieder zurückräumen bevor Frauchen nach hause kommt.... ^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Da kommt man von einem anstrengenden Schultag heim, denk sich nichts böses und dann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...sitzt er da! Und fordert die Karte von mir!
Er hat sogar eine Waffe dabei... und seine Frau!!! Der hat mich wirklich an den E****! Bitte helft mir!


----------



## nuclear (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

hilft es eigentlich wenn das ganze gut aussieht, kreativ war? Ansonsten spar ich mir nämlich diesmal die Mühe


----------



## batrat (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> @batrat
> 
> Denn job möchte ich auch haben.



Soldat ... ^^ 
Auf "Arbeit" extra mit Gänsefüssen, da ich zwar Dienstschluss habe, aber trotzdem nur in der Kaserne auf meiner Stube sitze und nicht zu Haue bin. 
Sollte man aber glaube ich anhand der Klamotten erkennen ....


----------



## cultraider (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Also mein Spieler hat ein minimalistisches Full-House 

btw. alles an meinem Anzug ist schwarz bis auf die Krawatte, hmm... sind wohl meine leichten gothik Allüren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDM (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkyfunk (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Meine Lösung


----------



## Niza (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Sorry muss passen diese Runde.

Trotzdem allen viel Glück

Und schon schöne Bilder hier

Und die Storys werden auch immer besser

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Quppi (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Er hat immer ein Ass im Ärmel.


----------



## WuBomber411 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hoffe doch man kann alles gut erkennen, mein 3G hat halt nur ne 2MP Kamera. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@PCGH: Klasse Gewinnspiel, hätt ich so nicht erwartet! 
...eventuell kann ich mir ja auf diesem Weg hier mal ne neue GraKa leisten, sponsored by PCGH & Zotac^^


----------



## jahsera (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Könnte man den Österreichern nicht eine Teilnahme auf Umwegen ermöglichen? zB. durch Selbstabholung? Schade dass AUT & CH nicht teilnehmen dürfen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Sehr schöne Bilder bisher! 

Update:
Die Gewinner aus Runde 2 wurden via PN informiert.
Die Gewinner aus Runde 1 waren alle einverstanden mit der Bekanntgabe ihres Nicknames. Gewonnen haben jeweils:
- Avira Internet Security 2012: Breaker, Dark Hunter, SnakeZwei, s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w, 3mbryoyo
- Avira Antivirus Premium 2012: Lt.Muuh, medion1804, Bioschnitzel, Patrick30, babumama

@jahsera: Meines Wissens ist der Wohnort entscheidend, nicht der Ort der Übergabe. :/


----------



## Henninges (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

abgezockt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fray79 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Gegen IHN hatte ich keine Chance... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## babumama (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Was mir gerade einfällt: Muss eigentlich eindeutig erkennbar sein, dass es sich um ein Gehäuse handelt oder darf das Hemd den ganzen "Körper" bedecken?


----------



## fray79 (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



babumama schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt: Muss eigentlich eindeutig erkennbar sein, dass es sich um ein Gehäuse handelt oder darf das Hemd den ganzen "Körper" bedecken?



Wenn Du so ein großes Hemd hast...


----------



## KornDonat (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Würde ja echt gerne mitmachen nur hab ich kein langärmeliges Hemd und auch keine Krawatte geht nicht auch ein kurz ärmeliges Hemd ? ^^


----------



## Quppi (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

oh man. ich hab gehofft, dass weniger mitmachen 
Aber die Bilder sind ja echt alle toll geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



babumama schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt: Muss eigentlich eindeutig erkennbar sein, dass es sich um ein Gehäuse handelt oder darf das Hemd den ganzen "Körper" bedecken?


Es sollte schon erkennbar sein, dass es sich um ein Gehäuse handelt, wobei ich spontan bei keinem Beitrag Zweifel daran hatte. Ggf. hilft ein Detailbild bei so etwas aber immer weiter.


----------



## YankeeF (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hey danke das ich eine Logitech MMO Maus gewonnen habe! Vielen vielen Dank! Wirklich coole Aktion, bin gespannt was noch so für Aufgaben kommen, die aktuelle finde ich sehr genial!


----------



## mojocl (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Dann kommt mal mein Beitrag.

Hoffe die Idee hatte noch keiner 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

;


----------



## SpatteL (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Auch von mir ein dickes Danke an PCGH für das Gewinnspiel und an Logitech für das bereitstellen der Preise!
Habe ein G35 gewonnen.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



Hardware97 schrieb:


> was hast du?
> ist dein pc in lebensgefahr?



Nope, hatte selber ne OP, ganzer bauch aufgeschnitten, deshalb lunger ich hier so lang rum, aber genug, ist zu OT


----------



## SirChris (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Gegen den Don konnte ich einfach nicht gewinnen. Obwohl mein Blatt mit drei Assen recht gut war, konnte ich gegen seinen Royal Flush einfach nicht ankommen. Selbst meine letzten beiden Grafikkarten, eine brutale ATI HD2670 und eine unbändige GeForce 6800 GT hat er mir abgenommen. Hoffentlich verschont er mein Leben, wenn ich ihm eine GTX 660 liefere...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ganzen Abend saß er mir mit seinem wortwörtlichen Pokerface in seinem dicken Ledersessel gegenüber, das nachtschwarze Jacket mit dem schneeweißen Einstecktuch lässig über die Lehne geworfen. Seine mit Lederhandschuhen geschütze linke Pranke schlang er lässig um sein Whiskeyglas, bis er damit am Ende meinen Aktenkoffer mit meinen geliebten Grafikkarten begrabschte. Mit der anderen Hand führte er eine dicke Zigarre zu seinem Mund, an der er von Zeit zu Zeit genüsslich zog. Diesen Anblick musste ich den ganzen Abend ertragen, während mein Geld mir mehr und mehr durch die Hände glitt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elpadre (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



mojocl schrieb:


> Hoffe die Idee hatte noch keiner


HAtte noch keiner, da hast du Recht. Leider fehlt der "Haufen Münzen".


----------



## MyArt (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Frage: was ist wenn ich leider nur kurzeärmlige Hemden besitze? 
(muss ich mir heut echt noch ein langes kaufen gehen? ^^)
Mag schon gern noch ein paar Fotos reinstellen ^^



Auf jedenfall gefällt mit diese Idee besser als das ewige "beantworte diese Frage" Zeug!


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ein Starkes Blatt haben und doch zuwenig in der Kasse. Diesem Troll muss geholfen werden, sonst fängt er noch an zu singen und zwar in der Endlosschleife.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pflanzerfaust (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Noch kann er sich freuen, noch kennt er mein Blatt nicht.
Nachdem Ich ihm aber, sprichwörtlich, sein letztes Hemd nehmen werde, würde er sich sicherlich über eine GTX 660 freuen, die im wenigstens innerlich etwas Wärme spendet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

beinahe wär mir der Bildschirm runtergefallen...


----------



## zockerprince15 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Wow viele schöne bilder hier. 

Die aufgaben sind echt cool. Und nicht so langweilig, das sie spaß machen, man Kreativ sein muss und tolle gewinne gibt es auch noch.
Naja es sei den man ist so Bastel untalentiert wie ich


----------



## nuclear (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Meine Frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet ob ein schönes, kreatives Bild eigentlich etwas bringt? Für die Gewinnchance.
So wie ich es verstehe, wird ja trotzdem nur ausgelost. oder?


----------



## beren2707 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Herrliches Gewinnspiel , fühle mich sehr an das NobLorRos-Gewinnspiel erinnert; habe aus nostalgischen Gründen auch wieder die damals verwendeten Sachen rausgekramt; den Monitor, das Gehäuse und sogar das Namensschild habe ich noch entdeckt. Allerdings ist mein Don PC ziemlich fett; man sieht es seinem schmalen Gesicht nicht an, aber ihm passt keines meiner Hemden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanteTheRealDevil (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Zum Glück habe ich gerade den PC einer Kollegin zur Reparatur. Meinem passt das Hemd nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem letzten Bild zeigt er Schulter, damit man auch erkennt, dass es ein PC ist. Das Jacket erkennt man da auch.

LG


----------



## Stouki (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Nun ist auch mein sehr verärgerter Don PC fertig - man beachte den äußerst schlechten Wortwitz beim 5. Bild


----------



## raz0r176 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Bei diesem Blatt kann man sich das Grinsen wohl nicht verkneifen. Hätte er doch nur mehr Geld mitgenommen...
Aber vielleicht hat er ja auch noch etwas nachgeholfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shiv (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich hoffe ich habe diesmal keinen Fehler drin 

LG shiv


----------



## kurti123 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Leute ich wurde auch abgezockt... 
... und ohne diese Graka werden meine Daten schon bald auf dem tiefsten Grund eines Servers vor sich hinfaulen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnerGin (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hier mein Betrag zur 3. Runde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sushi`oO`--- (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich schicke dann mal den vermutlich ältesten Monitor ins Rennen ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TechGuru (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hi 
So ich habe auch ein paar Fotos gemacht. 
Hoffen wir das ich gewinne.


----------



## Mrnine9 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

So hab da auch noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## Mrnine9 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Oke neuer gefailt erstmal
Hier mein 2. Versuch:


----------



## Beroshima (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hier is meiner  i hoff  er gefällt euch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## session (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Auf auf Spongebob, verhelf mir zum Sieg ;D


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 2 läuft!*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Warum muss ich ausgerechnet jetzt im Krankenhaus sein
> 
> Krieg ich nen Trostpreis?



Falls es dich tröstet: ich als in Luxemburg wohnender hab überhaupt keine Teilnahmeberechtigung, da könnt ich noch so gesund sein


----------



## GxGamer (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Kann man für die einzelnen Runden nicht extra Threads machen? Die gehen hier total unter.
Bekomme ja gar nix zeitig mit.


----------



## Cl1ff (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich wurde auch von Don PC abgezockt. BITTE HELFT MIR, ich brauche die Zotac Geforce GTX 660 unbedingt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Kann man für die einzelnen Runden nicht extra Threads machen? Die gehen hier total unter.
> Bekomme ja gar nix zeitig mit.


 Ganz oben hier im Forum ist doch ne Anküdigung und auf der Main steht es auch.


----------



## Driftking007 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Er hat mich abgezogen!! Ich hasse ihn! Nur weil er schneller rechnen kann! Nur bei der Grafik, da sehe ich besser  Aber hoffentlich bald nicht mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuschMC (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hätten die Karten auf der Krawatte auch gereicht? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## --1ManFreakShow (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hoffe meine beleuchtete Krawatte geht als eben solche durch(?)


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Abgezockt bei Halli Galli *Junior*, ich fasse es nicht. Bitte helft mir umd den Don mild zu stimmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hab extra für diese Aufagabe extra meinen alten Rechner rausgesucht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuddleman (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich hatte mal vor zwanzig Jahren, eine Krawatte, oder war's ein Shlips, oder doch eine Fliege?Das einzige was ich sofort finde, ist mein "Vogel"!


----------



## benjasso (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab für euch extra noch Geld abgehoben, sonst hätte ich nur noch 5 DM gehabt


----------



## kucki-12 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich habe noch nie was gewonnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChristianLP (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Vielleicht werde ich mitmachen, vielleicht...


----------



## GxGamer (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Er hat den Kampf angenommen, ich muss ihm ne Grafikkarte bringen.
Man soll mit einem PC halt kein Grafikkarten-Quartett spielen!


----------



## batrat (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

@  GxGamer

Geile Wanddeko! 
Sowas in der Art kenn ich irgend wo her ^^


----------



## ummk3 (14. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Soo, hier auch mein Beitrag: abgezockt von einem kubanischen Don, der eine Papierkrawatte trägt...

P.S.: Das Hemd war dummerweise zu schwarz, sodass selbst Detailaufnahmen unnötig kompliziert wurden. Ich hoffe es ist deutlich genug zu erkennen, dass es lange Ärmel hat , sowie Knöpfe und eine Papierkrawatte. Auf der Lehne ist außerdem ein weißer Sakko zu sehen. Gehäuse ist von Acer. Das Gesicht wurde mit Paint entworfen.

Hoffentlich reicht das


----------



## ummk3 (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Falls es jemanden noch interessiert - hier eine kleine Geschichte zu den Ereignissen auf den Bildern:

Es war schon Abend, da traf ich zufällig einen alten Freund. Er war sehr elegant gekleidet. Ich lud ihn auf ein Tässchen Tee bei mir zuhause ein. Wie es sich bei unserem Gespräch herausstellte, war er mittlerweile ein reicher Mann.. oder besser gesagt ein PC, der mit Glücksspielen  in den letzten Jahren einen Haufen Geld machen konnte. Keiner kannte sein Geheimnis, auch ich nicht. Mit dem Geld besorgte er sich ein kleines Stück Land auf Kuba und änderte seinen Namen zu Don PC. Irgendwann kam es dann zum folgenden Dialog:

Don: Sag mal, hättest du denn Lust auf eine kleine Runde Black Jack? 
Ich: Neeeiin.. gegen dich hab ich keine Chance 
Don: Komm schon, die erste Runde sogar ohne Einsatz deinerseits, während ich meine tolle Krawatte setzte 
Ich: Na gut, aber nur diese eine Runde..

Und so gewann ich seine Krawatte, weshalb er sich eine aus Papier bastelte. Das Spiel erschien so spannend und einfach, dass ich noch ein paar Runden spielte und ein bisschen Kleingeld dazugewann. Doch dann kam die Wendung...
Plötzlich gewann Don PC jede einzelne Runde, das Geld gleitete mir aus den Händen immer mehr und mehr. Ich verlor alles. Mein Gehalt, mein Kleingeld, meine Wohnung... sogar meine Digicam hat Don mitgenommen... ich musste ein Handy von meinem Nachbar leihen, um diese
unangenehme Situation zu dokumentieren. Ich gab Don mein letztes Hemd... und dann traf es mich wie ein Blitz: Black Jack! Ein Spiel, bei dem man durch Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung gewinnen kann! Das war sein Geheimnis! Ich hab es viel zu spät erkannt...
Das Ende meines Lebens habe ich somit innerhalb einiger Stunden erreicht....

Doch dann sagte Don, er würde mir alles zurückgeben, wirklich alles, wenn ich ihm eine Geforce GTX 660 Grafikkarte besorge. Die Chance gab er mir, da wir schon seit einer seeehr langen Zeit gute Freunde waren. Deshalb bin ich hier.

Bitte bitte, lasst mich gewinnen, sonst steh ich am Ende mit nichts da!


----------



## fahrstuhl (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Grins like a Cheshire Cat,
wins like a Cheshire Cat,
must be a Cheshire Cat.
Mit dem Royal Flush würde ich auch so grinsen, aber von Lewis Carrols Grinsekatzen-PC erwartet man eigentlich nichts anderes.

(Die Bilder sind von der selben Kamera, das zweite ist nur dazu da um zu  zeigen, dass es wirklich ein Stuhl, ein Sakko, ein Gehäuse und ein  Bildschirm sind. Die Unterschiede der Bildqualität kommen von den unterschiedlichen ISO-Einstellungen. Selten so schlimmes Bildrauschen  gesehen >.<" Aber die Kamera ist schließlich auch schon 7 Jahre  alt.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fahrstuhl (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Nebenbei, was ist eigentlich mit Casemods? Ich habe einen Raspberry Pi in einem Torso von einer Schaufensterpuppe. Wäre das erlaubt gewesen? Ich hab mich am Ende doch nicht getraut das ein zu reichen... (Andererseits passt der Raspberry Pi auch in einen Mund und ich glaube spätestens bei lebendigen PC-Gehäusen hört es auf.)


----------



## stadler5 (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

echt schade das ich keinen Desktop habe...........hätte gerne mitgemacht..

Aber sind tolle Sachen was ihr alle für Ideen habt


----------



## CohenCohenson (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 crt ftw


----------



## Hauptsergant (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Harter Typ kommt mir bekannt vor...

Natürlich!!! Gordon Freeman ???!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackBauer006 (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Soo, dann zeig ich euch auch mal meinen Don PC. Hütet euch, mit seinem Full-House geht er All-in und hat das Zeug viele von euch zu schlagen
Wie auch in jedem guten Don PC schlägt auch in ihm ein Zotac-Herz. Hoffen wir mal, dass ihm das dazu verhilft diese aufgabe hier für sich zu entscheiden

Viel Glück noch an Alle und einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Geburtstagskind PCGH-Extreme
Liebe Grüße

euer Jack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyArt (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

So, doch noch ein altes Hemd gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich hab alles beachtet ^^


----------



## XAVAS993 (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich weiß, ich hätte mein Zimmer auch noch aufräumen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier meine Bilder:

P.S.: Sein Namensschild ist mein Bunutzername hier im Forum


----------



## King_Sony (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Schade das ich den Thread jetzt erst enteckt habe. Das ist wirklich eine super Idee 

Allerdings das aufräumen nach dem Bild... 

LG Sony


----------



## GxGamer (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hab auch ne Frage. Was ist mit Lehne gemeint? Arm- oder Rückenlehne? Bei einem Sessel (oder Couch) welche(r) an der Wand steht, klappts mit der Rückenlehne ja nicht, daher hab ich die Jacke über die Armlehne gehängt


----------



## batrat (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Hab ich mich auch gefragt, denke mal das da extra nur Lehne geschrieben wurde, weil es ja auch Stühle ohne Armlehnen gibt und bei einer Couch/nem Sessel wirds je nach Größe schwer die Rückenlehne zu nutzen... 

mfg


----------



## CyberMuth (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Steht mir das Hemd von meinem Chef nicht super? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minti (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich bin auch dabei!

Leider ist mir beim fotografieren der Monitor vom Rechner fliegen gegangen, weil unsere Couch einfach zu weich und wackelig ist. 
Naja er ist hinüber seht euch die Kirmes selber an...
Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch das ich Glück im Unglück hab und wenigstens die Karte bekomme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Mal schauen ob es diesmal was wird.


----------



## wirelessy (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wirelessy (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Verdammt, leider ist die Jacke nur als winziger Zipfel unter dem rechten Hemdärmel zu sehen. Naja, vielleicht wirds ja trotzdem zugelassen


----------



## Cuddleman (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Außerder Wertung, mein Beitrag zur Pokerrunde mit meinem Schlepptop!

Arbeiten geht vor und von Unterwegs wärees nur mit dem Notebook was geworden, außer mit dem Geld


----------



## batrat (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Nun bin ich mal gespannt... 
Sind echt gute Fotos dabei... aber irgendwie bin ich der einzige der das Gesicht aus "Dingen ausserhalb des Monitors" und nem Bild kombiniert hat (in meinem Fall die Boxen als Augen genutzt) 

mfg


----------



## Driftking007 (15. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Was eine Beteiligung :O  da stehen die Chancen für mich ja schon recht schlecht.  Und dabei habe ich meinen "kopf" gerade erst hier bei PCGH gekauft, ausgepackt, foto gemacht und dann erst ausprobiert


----------



## SpatteL (16. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



minti schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei!
> 
> Leider ist mir beim fotografieren der Monitor vom Rechner fliegen gegangen, weil unsere Couch einfach zu weich und wackelig ist.
> Naja er ist hinüber seht euch die Kirmes selber an...
> Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch das ich Glück im Unglück hab und wenigstens die Karte bekomme


 uff...
das ist natürlich bitter...
wünsche dir viel Glück, bei der Ziehung.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



minti schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei!
> 
> Leider ist mir beim fotografieren der Monitor vom Rechner fliegen gegangen, weil unsere Couch einfach zu weich und wackelig ist.
> Naja er ist hinüber seht euch die Kirmes selber an...
> ...


 
Au weia


----------



## loltheripper (16. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Als ich zu ihm gesagt hab ich will ne Runde zocken hab ich eigentlich was anderes gemeint...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (16. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Euch ist schon klar das dass Gewinnspiel gestern um 16:14 vorbei war? 

Edit: Also die Runde 3 ist vorbei, nicht das komplette Gewinnspiel wollte ich sagen 
Das ist auch so ein Grund warum ich mir extra Threads für die einzelnen Runden wünsche, damit man die Startzeit und das Ende der jeweiligen Runde besser wiederfinden/nachlesen kann.


----------



## JackBauer006 (16. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Weiß jemand wann die glücklichen Gewinner gezogen werden?

Gruß Jack


----------



## batrat (16. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



JackBauer006 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann die glücklichen Gewinner gezogen werden?
> 
> Gruß Jack



Das wissen nur die Admins von PCGH ... 
Geduld ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. 

mfg


----------



## loltheripper (16. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar das dass Gewinnspiel gestern um 16:14 vorbei war?
> 
> Edit: Also die Runde 3 ist vorbei, nicht das komplette Gewinnspiel wollte ich sagen
> Das ist auch so ein Grund warum ich mir extra Threads für die einzelnen Runden wünsche, damit man die Startzeit und das Ende der jeweiligen Runde besser wiederfinden/nachlesen kann.


 Sowas passiert wenn man alles nur kurz überfliegt


----------



## Whoosaa (16. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ach, einmal die Links der Rundenposts in den Startpost, und damit hat es sich. Dann braucht man auch keine 20 verschiedenen Threads für jede einzelne Runde.. 

Auf geht's, Stephan.


----------



## zockerprince15 (17. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Mich würde mal interressieren wann die gewinner bekannt gegeben werden und wann die nächste runde beginnt.


----------



## Quppi (17. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

mich auch


----------



## Asus4ever (17. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Warten auf ne neue Runde... hab die 3. verpasst


----------



## AMDM (17. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich würde auch gern wissen wann es bekannt gegeben wird......


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Mehrere Threads sind umständlicher zu handhaben (alle abonnieren, alle schließen?) und überfluten das Unterforum. Außerdem passt dann die Zuordnung des News-Artikels zum Thread nicht mehr, was weitere Probleme nach sich zieht.

Für mehr Übersicht wurde daher der Startbeitrag überarbeitet und ermöglicht ab sofort einen Schnellzugriff auf alle Runden. Direkt angegeben ist die Laufzeit (werde ich bei kommenden Runden gleich eintragen) und die Preise samt Gewinner sind dort auch angegeben. Wer wissen möchte, wer in Runde 2 gezogen wurde, kann dort nun nachsehen. Fehlt euch noch eine Angabe im Startbeitrag?

Ich bitte noch um etwas Geduld, bis die Runde-3-Auswertung fertig ist und Runde 4 startet. Ich habe ausnahmsweise eine größere Marktübersicht für das Print-Magazin an der Backe und diese Woche ist Abgabe. Das hat bis Mittwoch erst einmal Vorrang - auf die Schnelle hingeschluderten Murks wird es von mir weder beim Gewinnspiel noch beim Artikel geben.


----------



## SpatteL (17. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich bitte noch um etwas Geduld, bis die Runde-3-Auswertung fertig ist und Runde 4 startet. Ich habe ausnahmsweise eine größere Marktübersicht für das Print-Magazin an der Backe und diese Woche ist Abgabe. Das hat bis Mittwoch erst einmal Vorrang - auf die Schnelle hingeschluderten Murks wird es von mir weder beim Gewinnspiel noch beim Artikel geben.


Die Ausrede kann man ja gerade noch durch gehen lassen. 

Sind die Preise aus Runde 2 schon unterwegs zu den Gewinnern? Bin bei sowas immer ungeduldig. ^^


----------



## batrat (17. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich denk mal bei dem Preis kann man die möglichen Gewinner auch mal eine Weile zappeln lassen! 

... auch wenn ich selber gespannt bin wer nun bald eine der zwei GTX660 sein eigen nennen darf. 

mfg


----------



## stadler5 (18. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Würde mich auch Interessieren ob die Preise aus Runde 2 schon unterwegs sind????


----------



## Cuddleman (18. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar das dass Gewinnspiel gestern um 16:14 vorbei war?
> 
> Edit: Also die Runde 3 ist vorbei, nicht das komplette Gewinnspiel wollte ich sagen
> Das ist auch so ein Grund warum ich mir extra Threads für die einzelnen Runden wünsche, damit man die Startzeit und das Ende der jeweiligen Runde besser wiederfinden/nachlesen kann.


 
Deshalb steht bei mir auch der Korrektheit zuliebe "außerder Wertung..." nur zeigen kann mans trotzdem, auch wenn es arbeitsbedingt, nicht früher als 16:20 im Tread fertig war.

Bin trotzdem gespannt wer die Gewinnerkandidaten (für vor 16:14h) sind.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Ich warte bzgl. Versand leider noch auf eine Rückantwort und verweise grundsätzlich auf das FAQ:



> *Frage:* Wie lange muss ich auf meinen Gewinn warten?
> *Antwort:* Es kann leider einige Wochen dauern, bis Sie Ihren Gewinn erhalten. Einige Preise verschicken wir aus der Redaktion, andere Preise verschickt der Hersteller direkt an Sie bzw. ist noch auf dem Weg zu uns - auf die internen Abläufe haben wir dabei keinen Einfluss. Sollte ein spezielles Produkt noch nicht erhältlich sein, werden wir darauf hinweisen und Sie erhalten das Produkt dann, wenn es auch im Handel zu erwerben ist.



Im Startbeitrag wird nun außerdem festgehalten, welche Preise bereits verschickt wurden. Bitte schaut dort immer zuerst nach, wenn ihr euch über den Status informieren möchtet.


----------



## Quppi (18. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

ok danke für die info. Freu mich schon auf die auswertung. Was glaubt ihr kommt nächste runde dran?


----------



## MrSchuh (19. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*

Vielen Dank für den Gewinn! Ich hoffe ihr habt noch viele erfolgreiche Jahre vor euch und freue mich natürlich auch schon auf den Gewinn.


----------



## JackBauer006 (19. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



MrSchuh schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Gewinn! Ich hoffe ihr habt noch viele erfolgreiche Jahre vor euch und freue mich natürlich auch schon auf den Gewinn.


 
Glückwunsch! In welcher Runde warst du denn der Glückliche?


----------



## XAVAS993 (19. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



JackBauer006 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! In welcher Runde warst du denn der Glückliche?


 
Kannst du auf der ersten Seite nachschauen 
Er hat in Runde 2 eine Logitech M600 MMO gaming Mouse gewonnen


----------



## snake666 (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 3 mit brandneuer Geforce GTX 660 von Zotac*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich bitte noch um etwas Geduld, bis die Runde-3-Auswertung fertig ist und Runde 4 startet. Ich habe ausnahmsweise eine größere Marktübersicht für das Print-Magazin an der Backe und diese Woche ist Abgabe. Das hat bis Mittwoch erst einmal Vorrang - auf die Schnelle hingeschluderten Murks wird es von mir weder beim Gewinnspiel noch beim Artikel geben.


 
 So gehört sich das !


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 4)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 4 gibt es *einen Preis von LC-Power* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgendes Produkt:

*1 x LC-Power Gaming 973W - Fortress_X:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gaming 973W - Fortress_X ist ein weiß-schwarzer Midi-Tower für PC-Spieler, der Mainboards der Größe ATX, Micro-ATX und Mini-ITX aufnimmt. An der Front befindet sich eine beleuchtete Lüftersteuerung mit einem Drehregler. Darüber können bis zu vier 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerke eingebaut werden, bei Bedarf ist aber auch die Installation einer 3,5-Zoll-Erweiterung möglich. Im Deckel befinden sich Audio-Anschlüsse (1 x Stereo-Ausgang, 1 x Mikrofon-Eingang), eine USB-2.0-Buchse und zwei USB-3.0-Verbindungsmöglichkeiten. Eine Hot-Swap-HDD-Docking-Station ermöglicht den einfachen Datenaustausch mit einem SATA-Speichermedium.

Im Inneren des LC-Power-Gehäuses mit waschbaren Staubfitern stehen zwei Laufwerkskäfige für bis zu sechs Festplatten/SSDs im 3,5- oder 2,5-Zoll-Format zur Verfügung, die wie die optischen Laufwerke schraubenlos montiert werden können. Der mittlere Laufwerkskäfig lässt sich bei Bedarf entfernen. Zur Belüftung können im Heck ein 120-mm-Ventilator und an Vorder- und Oberseite je ein Lüfter im 140-mm- oder gar im 170-mm-Format eingebaut werden. Mehr Informationen zum Gaming 973W - Fortress_X gibt es bei LC-Power.

---

*Runde 4: Das Traumgehäuse*

Es ist einer der letzten milden Sonnentage des Jahres. Durch das geöffnete Fenster streicht eine leichte Brise herein. Das TV-Gerät erfüllt den Raum mit flackerndem Lichtschein und leisen Stimmen. Doch all das nehme ich kaum wahr, denn ich befinde mich im Ruhezustand, in den mich mein User versetzt hat um sich ganz seiner Lieblings-TV-Serie widmen zu können.

Langsam merke ich jedoch trozdem, wie sich das Innere meines Gehäuses erwärmt. Daran sind nur diesen blöden Panoramafenster ohne Verdunklungsmöglichkeit schuld. Ich hasse unsere Neubauwohnung - besonders im Sommer. Wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte, wäre das ein Sonnenschutz. Ja genau, ein Sonnenschutz nur für mich, am besten an meinen Gehäuse montiert. Ein schöner großer Sonnenschirm sollte es sein! Aber da kann ich wohl lange warten, bei meinen User ...

Letztens hätte er mich auf der LAN-Party fast verbummelt! Gut, das Gehäuse vom Kollegen neben uns sah fast genauso aus wie meines und der Raum war nur schwach beleuchtet. Aber dass er seinen eigenen PC nicht erkannt hat, hat mich doch etwas schockiert. Ein Zettel mit seinem Nickname an meinem Gehäuse hielt ich da schon für angebracht - oder noch besser eine richtig schicke Casemod-Lackierung. Das wäre was Feines.

Dann würde man auch die hässlichen Kratzer nicht mehr sehen, die ich mir auf der Heimfahrt von der LAN-Party im Kofferraum des Autos geholt habe. Überhaupt mag ich das Auto nicht besonders. Es ist viel zu eng und stickig dort drinnen. Ich werde immer so durchgeschüttelt, das ich Angst um meine sämtlichen Kontakte und Lötstellen bekomme. Wenn es nur eine andere Fortbewegungsmöglichkeit für mich gäbe! Mal überlegen, Fliegen vielleicht? Warum nicht, mit einem Flügelpaar wäre das bestimmt machbar! Schließlich bin ich ein Super-PC! 

Das behauptet mein User jedenfalls. „Gegenüber meinem PC ist deiner beim Surfen doch eine lahme Krücke!“ lobt er mich immer ganz stolz gegenüber seinen Freunden. Doch die lachen meist nur blöd. Das macht mich so richtig wütend. Wenn ich ein richtiges Surfbrett hätte, würde ich die altersschwachen Zockerkisten seiner Kumpels bestimmt auch auf dem Wasser abhängen...

Wo ich gerade bei seinem Freundeskreis angekommen bin: Einige von denen sind echt gruselig! Einmal wollte einer heimlich und ohne die Erlaubnis meines Users mir in meine Daten schauen! Bäh, widerlich - voll der Spanner! Gegen unerlaubten Zugriff bräuchte ich eine richtige Alarmanlage. Wenn dann wieder irgendein Unbefugter sich an mich ranmacht, würden die Sirene und das Warnlicht angehen. Den Rückwärtssalto vor Schreck würde ich ihm so richtig gönnen!

Was ist jetzt los? Strom durchfließt meine Schaltkreise. Mein User reaktiviert mich! Die TV-Sendung ist wohl zu Ende. Schade eigentlich, ich hätte gerne noch ein bisschen länger vom perfekt ausgerüsteten Gehäuse geträumt. Nun ja, da kann man nichts machen. Jetzt ruft die Arbeit, aber der nächste Ruhezustand kommt bestimmt!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Eine handgefertigte, kolorierte Skizze eines PC-Gehäuses, die ohne elektronische Hilfsmittel erstellt wurde.
- Das skizzierte PC-Gehäuse ist mit folgenden gut sichtbaren Extras ausgestattet: einem Sonnenschirm, einem Alarmsirenenkasten mit Lichtaufsatz, einem Surfbrett und zwei Flügeln
- Auf einem der Seitenteile des Gehäuses muss gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum stehen.

Die Perspektive(n) ist/sind frei wählbar. Es dürfen auch mehrere Ansichten dargestellt werden, so ist z. B. auch eine Explosionszeichnung möglich. Es müssen jedoch alle geforderten Details erkennbar sein.

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten. 

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur   Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk   herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder   mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.   Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir   empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet   und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das     18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland     befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via  Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die     Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC     Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend  bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die  Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder  mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 20.09.2012 und endet am 22.09.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren     Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.     Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird ein LC-Power Gaming 973W - Fortress_X für einen Gewinner  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in    diesem Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der    Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.     Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit    der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern     bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle     Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist     jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner     sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten     verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären     die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also     dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die Einwilligung     der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos abgebildeten Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen     Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten Inhalte     entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter in jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch     oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der     Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an seine     Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach. Die     Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im     Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne  benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb     einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die  angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige  E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige  Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe  fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergebe, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und     Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das     Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder     Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das     Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten     unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß     Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige     Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung     des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,     deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels     überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die Vertragspartner     regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der Veranstalter jedoch   nur   für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen Schaden. Der   Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige Verletzung als   der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei     Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach     Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines     Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach dem     Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder     beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von     Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so     weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin    einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im     Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der Teilnahmebedingungen     erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung, Durchführung und Abwicklung des     Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers, Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen     Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte     Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit     Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem     Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung     verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## King_Sony (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ich hoffe die Gewinner der letzten Runden wurden noch nicht benachrichtigt 

Aber zum aktuellen Topic: Challenge accepted  

Und wie immer sehr nett geschrieben


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Wieso kein LC-Power NT???


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Die Runde-3-Gewinner wurden heute Abend angeschrieben und haben der Bekanntgabe zugestimmt - Näheres dazu im Startbeitrag. (Um gleich den Spekulationen Einhalt zu gebieten: Man hat grundsätzlich keine(!) höhere Gewinnchance, wenn man beim Erstellen eines Lösungsvorschlags einen Defekt herbeiführt und darüber im Forum berichtet. Man hat aber eben auch keine geringere Chance, die in Runde 3 bei ca. 2 % lag.)


GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wieso kein LC-Power NT???


 Weil Community-Mitglied GeForce-Lover dann nicht einen _sehr humorvollen_ Beitrag verfassen hätte können, der nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und in der Art sicher nicht wiederholt wird.


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

ich persönlich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen bei gewinnspielen und LC power netzteile gibt es zum 31.12.2012 zu silvester, damit man auch zuhause feiern kann.


----------



## SuschMC (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

na dann werd ich mich mal morgen an den schreibtisch setzen und ne runde zeichnen  grobe skizze schon vorhanden, aber nicht für's gewinnspiel verwendbar 

wünsche allen die mitmachen viel glück und gute einfälle


----------



## King_Sony (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Nur so zum Verständnis: Du/Ihr nehmt alle Beiträge die den Anforderungen/Bedinungen entsprechen und wählt dann per Zufall aus, wer gewinnt, oder schaut ihr euch die einzelnen Beiträge auch genauer an und entscheidet dann anhand der Qualität der Einsendungen?

LG Sony


----------



## GxGamer (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass solche Leute zu 95% nichts zum restlichen Forum beitragen.
> Gewinnspiel-Preise abgreifen und dann wieder verdrücken.
> 
> Ist nun mal bei jedem Gewinnspiel das gleiche.
> ...



Und auch in Runde 3 wieder zugeschlagen 
First Post = Main Price!


----------



## minti (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Und auch in Runde 3 wieder zugeschlagen
> First Post = Main Price!



Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor jetzt abzuhauen. 
Ich bin auch noch nicht lange dabei, aber ich fühle mich jetzt einfach mal nicht angesprochen....


----------



## Whoosaa (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ach, nehmt's nicht persönlich, da spricht der blanke Neid von Nicht-Gewinnern.


----------



## batrat (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Nur so zum Verständnis: Du/Ihr nehmt alle Beiträge die den Anforderungen/Bedinungen entsprechen und wählt dann per Zufall aus, wer gewinnt, oder schaut ihr euch die einzelnen Beiträge auch genauer an und entscheidet dann anhand der Qualität der Einsendungen?
> 
> LG Sony



Würde mich auch mal Interessieren!
Ich will "minti" jetzt nicht zu nahe treten aber da waren andere echt besser... 
Kommt mir gerade wie Losbude oder Lotterie vor...

Ok, bin hier nicht der Stammuser der sich aufregen könnte, habe mein Stammforum und daher meinen Login hier vergessen und mich einfach mal kurzfristig neu angemedet, aber trotzdem finde ich es gerade nchit sooo tool wenn einfach gelost wird und nicht nach z.B. Qualität der Beitrage geurteilt wird... 

Aber habe mal wieder nen Grund mehr in meinem Stammboard zu bleiben, auch wenn da nicht so tolle Gewinnspiele stattfinden, was mich aber nun auch nicht wirklcih stören muss da es da dann nicht zu solchen Fragen kommen muss wenn sowas nicht gemacht wird und es beim wesentlichen -> der Community und der IT/Hardware/Software bleibt, fertig.

Naja, Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern mit ihren Gewinnen und den anderen beim weiteren Teilnehmeren und zukünftigen Gewinnern!

mfg ... -.-


----------



## beren2707 (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ich denke GxGamer gehts hier weniger um Neid, sondern vielmehr um Gewinner, die sich extra fürs Gewinnspiel anmelden, Preise abgreifen und evtl. hinterher nie mehr gesehen werden. Daher meinte er auch natürlich nicht dich, minti. Die Bedenken gabs schon einige Male, letztmals beim Weihnachtsgewinnspiel. Klar ziehen manche nur die Hardware und sind auf Nimmerwiedersehen dahin, aber die Hoffnung ist wahrscheinlich die, dass durch die Gewinnspiele neben den treuen Forenmitgliedern, die man damit belohnen möchte, auch einige neue User angelockt werden, von denen vlt. einige aktive Mitglieder werden und (hoffentlich) auch bleiben. Mit Neid hat das wenig zu tun, eher mit der Durchführung eines Gewinnspiels. Warum bei solchen Aktionen nicht die 60 Tage und 100 Posts Regel aus dem Marktplatz greift, kann wohl nur am Lockfaktor liegen, der dann dahin wäre.


----------



## babumama (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Nur so zum Verständnis: Du/Ihr nehmt alle Beiträge die den Anforderungen/Bedinungen entsprechen und wählt dann per Zufall aus, wer gewinnt, oder schaut ihr euch die einzelnen Beiträge auch genauer an und entscheidet dann anhand der Qualität der Einsendungen?
> 
> LG Sony


 
Ich meine, das so verstanden zu haben, dass die Bilder einfach als Ersatz für anspruchslose Fragen gedacht sind und gelost wird. So nehmen nur Leute teil, die auch bereit sind, etwas mehr für einen Gewinn zu tun. Die Entscheidung fällt aber nicht aus subjektivem Empfinden der Jury heraus. Das würde imho auch nur wieder zu Unmut unter den Teilnehmern führen. Zudem ist ein Losverfahren relativ unaufwändig.


----------



## John Johnson (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Hier ist meine Idee für das "Traumgehäuse": 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CohenCohenson (20. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Hmm... schwierig, weiß nicht mal wie ein Alarmsirenenkasten mit Lichtaufsatz in Realität aussieht. Erstmal nen paar Inspirationen suchen .....


----------



## K3n$! (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ich bin auch nicht neidisch auf die Leute, die hier etwas gewinnen. Ich war beim 
letzten Weihnachtsgewinnspiel auch unter den Glücklichen  

Wie vielen anderen Usern, die schon länger dabei sind, geht es mir vor allem darum, 
dass die Leute auch da bleiben und das Forum bereichern. Und hier muss ich beren2707 
ganz klar zustimmen: Ich bin auch für eine Art Mindestzeit sowie Mindestpostinganzahl,
die man haben muss, damit man dabei ist. 
Ich will den Leuten, die vielleicht das erste oder zweite Mal hier sind, ja nicht
ihre Preise missgönnen, nur wäre es sicherlich auf der einen Seite für die langjährigen
Member eine Art Dankeschön für ihre Freizeit, die sie hier verbringen und auf der 
anderen Seite würden so sicherlich auch  neue User angesprochen, 
die durch das Gewinnspiel aufmerksam gemacht werden. 

Leute, die sich für Hardware und co. interessieren, bleiben mit Sicherheit auch
ohne Gewinnspiel hier. Natürlich werden mehr Nutzer angesprochen, aber spätestens
nach ein paar Monaten hat sich das wieder relativiert. 

Fürs nächste Weihnachtsgewinnspiel, sollte es denn kommen , wünsche ich mir, 
dass die teilnahmeberechtigten Personen mindestens 30 Posts haben und seit über
einem Monat angemeldet sind. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## stadler5 (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Mein Sohn sagt zwar "ich solle noch mal zum Mal Kurs gehen" aber na ja.....


----------



## fahrstuhl (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ja, welchen Stellenwert man Lurkern in einer Community einräumt ist immer schwer... (Ich weiß, ich bin gerade der Richtige der das sagt xP) Ich finde aber, das Gewinnspiel löst das sehr schön. Wie schon gesagt wurde müssen sowohl Opportunisten als auch Urgesteine Zeit investieren und die Ergebnisse unterhalten die restliche Community. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es gut oder schade finde, dass unter den korrekten Einträgen gelost wird. Einerseits gibt es so keine Jury um deren Beeinflussbarkeit sich Verschwörungstheorien ranken, andererseits gibt es, außer persönlichem Ehrgeiz, nicht so viel Anreiz sein Bestes zu geben. Gut, und es gibt uns künstlerisch weniger Begabten auch eine Chance.

Die aktuelle Aufgabe ist interessant, mal schauen ob ich was hinbekomme. Bin mal wirklich gespannt, was dazu alles abgegeben wird.



Spoiler



2% Gewinnchance? Hätten dafür nicht 199 Leute teilnehmen müssen? oo" (Nach Wolfram Alpha und Wikipedia, die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Richtigen (r=1) von 2 Gezogenen (k=2) aus x Möglichen (N=x) mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit P=2/100 zu kriegen.)


----------



## Cuddleman (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Nur so zum Verständnis: Du/Ihr nehmt alle Beiträge die den Anforderungen/Bedinungen entsprechen und wählt dann per Zufall aus, wer gewinnt, oder schaut ihr euch die einzelnen Beiträge auch genauer an und entscheidet dann anhand der Qualität der Einsendungen?
> 
> LG Sony


 
Die geneigte Meinung der bewertenden PCGH-Redakteure, hat keinen rechtlichen Anspruch und Hinterherweinen, weil man halt nicht in das Bewertungsprofil gepaßt hat, ist kleinlich, genauso wie die Hechelei, das man erst eine gewisse Anzahl von Beiträgen, oder Mitgliedszeit erlangen muß. 

*Leute, was seid ihr denn für Helden?*

Ich für meinen Teil, finde z.B. *Minti's* Bild, rein von der relaxten, heimelichen Athmosphäre, vom ersten Eindruck her, sehr ansprechend.

*Fahrstuhl's* Kreation, vermittelt recht gut, den Eindruck einer Zockerhöhle, allerdings mit einem lustigen Augenzwinkern meinerseits, für die Gesichtshandarbeit.


PS: es waren gültige 53 Ersteller, mit insgesamt 193 Bildern


----------



## MyArt (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. Naja immerhin hat man bei diesem Gewinnspiel eine deutlich höhere Chance etwas zu gewinnen 

Und das geflame das sich extra hier welche anmelden um etwas ab zu greifen halte ich für Sinn-frei...

Viel Glück beim nächsten Spiel


----------



## Hauptsergant (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Fliegender .... PC. 

Habe nicht gedacht, dass ich so sch...lecht   zeichnen kann... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayken (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

oh da hab ich wohl die ersten 3 Runden irgendwie verpasst... aber gab da sowieso nix gutes zu gewinnen bis auf die Grafikkarte... 

bei dem jetzigen Gewinnspiel wünsche ich allen viel glück die mitmachen, das Gehäuse brauch ich nicht daher verzichte ich auf eine Teilnahme


----------



## korfe (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Schaun wir mal!


----------



## zockerprince15 (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Leider hatte ich keine Buntstifte sondern nur Stabilos.
(Das grüne ist ein beleuchtetes Sichtfenster)


PS: Mein sohn meinte nur ich soll nochmal in den Kunstunterricht der 1 Klasse gehen.


----------



## Research (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ich vermute stark das dies... ach ich glaube die wollen einfach bloß Spaß an unseren Kunstwerken haben.

Kann hier irgendjemand ordentlich Zeichnen?


----------



## DarkBlue (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Heureka was ein Spaß und eine wiederkehrende Erkenntnis, dass die _4_ damals im Kunstunterricht wohl doch gerechtfertigt war?
Aber ich dachte mir frei nach dem Olympischen Gedanken "*Dateisein ist alles!*"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Neffe wollte mich bei der Aktion wohl gleich mit zum Kindermalkurs nehmen *g*


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Warum gibt es keine Einschränkung bei der Mitgliedsdauer und/oder Beiträgen? Die Mitgliedsdauer allein sagt nur aus, wann jemand mal einige Minuten (die Forenregeln sind schließlich zu lesen )  in die Registrierung gesteckt hat und die Anzahl der Beiträge verführt zum  Spammen und gibt auch nicht wieder, was jemand für die Community  geleistet hat. Am wichtigsten ist aber: Das Gewinnspiel wurde in der Print-Ausgabe 11/2012 vorgestellt und steht damit auch jedem offen, der sich die Ausgabe für gutes Geld erworben hat. Ich muss jetzt hoffentlich niemanden erklären, dass eine Vorstellung im Print-Magazin oder auch bei Facebook hilft, mehr bzw. bessere Preise zu erhalten, die wir euch zur Verfügung stellen können. Aktuell wird kein Community-Mitglied bevorzugt oder benachteiligt, was ich für fair halte. Damit sollten eigentlich alle Seiten leben können, zumal keine Nachteile entstehen, wenn man sich am Gewinnspiel nicht beteiligt.


King_Sony schrieb:


> Nur so zum Verständnis: Du/Ihr nehmt alle Beiträge die den Anforderungen/Bedinungen entsprechen und wählt dann per Zufall aus, wer gewinnt, oder schaut ihr euch die einzelnen Beiträge auch genauer an und entscheidet dann anhand der Qualität der Einsendungen?


Ja, sofern die Bedingungen erfüllt sind, ist die Art der Gestaltung nebensächlich und beeinflusst nicht die Gewinnchance. Wäre es nicht so, hätten viele Nutzer mit weniger Freizeit realistisch gesehen kaum eine Chance, weil der Zeitaufwand deutlich steigen würde, um ein Bild zu liefern, das alle anderen Lösungsvorschläge übertrifft. Zweitens gefallen mir viele Einsendungen sehr gut, aber die Gründe sind häufig unterschiedlich. Mal ist das Foto einfach gelungen (schöne Perspektive, gute Schärfe, ansprechende Farben etc.), bei einem anderen ist die Anordnung vielleicht sehr kreativ (Beispiel: Mausefalle) und ein anderer User war vielleicht auf Dienstreise und hat aus seinen begrenzten Möglichkeiten vor Ort das Maximum herausgeholt. Wie gewichtet man das, wie stark sollte der persönliche Geschmack entscheiden? Das ist mir zu subjektiv, um danach einen Gewinner zu bestimmen. Aber natürlich sind kreative Umsetzungen gerne gesehen, denn am Ende soll es bei so einem Gewinnspiel doch auch Spaß machen, die Lösungen zu erarbeiten und andere Lösungen anzugucken. Die Aufgabenstellungen sind schließlich auch aufwendiger als bei einem 08/15-Gewinnspiel.


fahrstuhl schrieb:


> 2% Gewinnchance? Hätten dafür nicht 199 Leute teilnehmen müssen? oo" (Nach Wolfram Alpha und Wikipedia, die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Richtigen (r=1) von 2 Gezogenen (k=2) aus x Möglichen (N=x) mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit P=2/100 zu kriegen.)


Ich bin ohne Formel von einer anderen Ausgangsbasis (1 aus ca. 50) ausgegangen.


----------



## SuschMC (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

kümmert euch nicht um's datum, das war schon vorher da, habs aber gerade ebend ers bemerkt^^
joa ansonsten alles da. der alarmkasten ist das zwischen leuchte und gehäuse^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeZwei (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Dann will ich mich doch auch einmal blamieren. Gut das meine Kunstlehrerin mein Werk nicht sehen muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punsher (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Beim Colorieren habe ich schnell festgestellt: in meinem Haushalt fehlen Buntstifte


----------



## Jaran91 (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ich hab mein bestes gegeben aber ich merke warum ich kein Kunststudent bin xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Stillleben auf A3  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkBlue (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Stillleben auf A3  ...


Wohoo ... nicht schlecht *ganz neidisch werd*


----------



## King_Sony (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja, sofern die Bedingungen erfüllt sind, ist die Art der Gestaltung nebensächlich und beeinflusst nicht die Gewinnchance. Wäre es nicht so, hätten viele Nutzer mit weniger Freizeit realistisch gesehen kaum eine Chance, weil der Zeitaufwand deutlich steigen würde, um ein Bild zu liefern, das alle anderen Lösungsvorschläge übertrifft. Zweitens gefallen mir viele Einsendungen sehr gut, aber die Gründe sind häufig unterschiedlich. Mal ist das Foto einfach gelungen (schöne Perspektive, gute Schärfe, ansprechende Farben etc.), bei einem anderen ist die Anordnung vielleicht sehr kreativ (Beispiel: Mausefalle) ...


 
Ok, danke für die Erläuterung. Natürlich immer das Bestmögliche leisten. Aber ich hatte halt das Gefühl(oder Ahnung, wie auch immer), das bei Mintis Gewinn dein Adminherz im Spiel war(wegen des defekten Bildschirms), aber da du das jetzt geklärt hast, hatte Minti echt Glück 


Die Zeichnung muss ich auch noch machen,... 

LG Sony


----------



## MyArt (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

So mal meinen Beitrag für das Gewinnspiel!

Viel Glück allen (:


----------



## shiv (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Sonnenschrim als Power-Button, Alarmanlage oben, Flügel beim Red Bull Sticker, Surfbrett als i-Punkt.

Ich hoffe man erkenn alles!!

Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## WuBomber411 (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Hoffe doch, dass man meinen Sonnenschirm erkennen kann.


----------



## SuschMC (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

ich muss sagen dass schon echt geile bilder dabei sind^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Normal male ich ja lieber in Schwarz weiß mit bleistifft, oder ich mach kulli zeichnungen.

Hoffe das es euch trotzdem Gefällt.
Möge der Beste gewinnen!
LG CoXx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raz0r176 (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich noch Buntstifte in meinem Schrank finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrejews (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Mein PC liebt sein Surfbrett. Darum ist er auch immer gut "drauf". 

Mit den Ohren kann er nicht nur gut hören sonder auch laut "rufen" ^^.

Im Köpfchen ist er ganz helle!

Damit er immer braun gebrannt ist aber keinen Sonnenbrand bekommt hat er seinen Sonnenschirm immer dabei.

Glücklicherweise bleibt ihm das in's Wasser "fliegen" ersparrt.

Ich hoffe, Euch gefällt's.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CohenCohenson (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Prädikat: künstlerisch wertvoll


----------



## CohenCohenson (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

nächstes Mal mal ich lieber 2 Konzertflügel, die sind einfacher als Federflügel, oder 2 gebratene Fleischkeulen mit Knochen^^


----------



## Stouki (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Nächstes mal werd ich mir gegenüber nicht so stur sein, das mit den FineLinern zu beenden, wenn ichs damit angefangen habe :-/ 2 Stunden (1,5h fürs Colorieren) habe ich gebraucht und solche wunderbaren Flügel kamen raus


----------



## Hardwell (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

bin leider nicht so künstlerisch begabt aber ich hoffe man erkennt es trotzdem


----------



## TechGuru (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So,
dass ist meine Bild hat mich mit den ganzen Details 2 Stunden gekostet. 
Hoffe es gefällt euch.


----------



## Breaker (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Leider hab ich jetzt nicht so viel Zeit aber ich denke das geht trotzdem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XAVAS993 (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße

XAVAS993


----------



## Stouki (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

@Breaker:

Das Bild hättest du noch bunt anmalen müssen  Vielleicht nächstes Mal dann


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

So hier kommt mein Bild .

Einmal ein gescannt, weis nicht wo es besser aussieht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal mit dem Foto .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hier beide Bilder, sucht euch eins raus wo es besser aussieht und man mehr an Details erkennen kann , wünsche allen viel Glück , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



Research schrieb:


> Ich vermute stark das dies... ach ich glaube die wollen einfach bloß Spaß an unseren Kunstwerken haben.
> Kann hier irgendjemand ordentlich Zeichnen?


Ich. Aber ich bin minderjährig. 
Pech gehabt!


----------



## SuschMC (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ich. Aber ich bin minderjährig.
> Pech gehabt!


 
kannste nich etwas zeichnen und dann deinen beitrag editieren? ich meine laut den regeln bist du dann doch automatisch vom gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen oder nicht?^^

aber natürlich auch nur dann wenn du uns ein kunstwerk zeigen möchtest


----------



## CyberMuth (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Mein PC Gehäuse chillt am Strand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrejews (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



CyberMuth schrieb:


> Mein PC Gehäuse chillt am Strand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gibts Sonne auch zum Einreiben?  

Klasse Idee mit dem Eimerchen mit Sandschaufel und den Förmchen. Geil.


----------



## SpatteL (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



Andrejews schrieb:


> Gibts Sonne auch zum Einreiben?


Da muss man nicht raus gehen um Sonnenbrand zu bekommen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



SuschMC schrieb:


> kannste nich etwas zeichnen und dann deinen beitrag editieren? ich meine laut den regeln bist du dann doch automatisch vom gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen oder nicht?^^
> aber natürlich auch nur dann wenn du uns ein kunstwerk zeigen möchtest


Dafür bräuchte ich Zeit und diese habe ich momentan leider nicht ...
2 Sportarten, Klavier, Schule (ist momentan schon beinahe Ganztagsschule), Orchester, Physik-AG, Hardware, ...
Aber Cyber Muths ist wirklich nicht schlecht.  Ich brauche immer etwas Zeit, um auf eine gute Idee (1 Woche ) zu kommen und genau das ist das, was für mich mein Bild einzigartig und schön macht. Zeichnen nach dem Baukastenprinzip kann jeder ...
EDIT: So viele tolle Bilder in Zentralperspektive ... Warum versucht es hier eigentlich keiner mit dem Fluchtpunkt zu zeichnen?
Außerdem finde ich Andrejews Bild am besten.


----------



## Andrejews (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

@*Raketenjoint*: 

Erst mal: Danke für dein Lob. 

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## babumama (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Oha, stellenweise sind ja echte Meisterwerke entstanden! Vor allem Blechdesigner und Andrejews sind hier hervorzuheben. Schön!

Mein bescheidener Versuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis bald

babumama

PS: babumama ist Mr.Knisters Mutter. Wegen der Altersbeschränkung kann der leider nicht teilnehmen. Er hilft aber mit


----------



## King_Sony (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Last Minute(Fast) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



babumama schrieb:


> Oha, stellenweise sind ja echte Meisterwerke entstanden! Vor allem Blechdesigner und Andrejews sind hier hervorzuheben. Schön!
> Mein bescheidener Versuch:
> 
> 
> ...


Applaus: Sieht doch super aus! Und endlich jemand, der einmal den guten alten Fluchtpunkt nutzt. Das sieht meiner Meinung nach so viel realistischer/besser aus. Gibt es als nächste Aufgabe vielleicht: Male einen PC mit ... und nutze CAD!  Gewinn GTX 670. 


Andrejews schrieb:


> @*Raketenjoint*:
> Erst mal: Danke für dein Lob.
> Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.


Ich will aber nicht.  Ne, aber ehrlich: Ich habe mir in diesem 3/4 Jahr den PC mit Wakü perfekt auf mich angepasst. Was soll ich dann noch mit einem Gehäuse? Ich weiß ja jetzt schon nicht mehr, wohin mit den ganzen Kartons?


----------



## MG42 (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Leider reicht die Zeit nicht mehr.
Glaube auch dass Andrejews Zeichnung das Rennen macht, nur sind zum Beispiel Travels Kolorierung wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin; waren das jetzt Wasserfarben oder verwischbare Farbstifte mit Schwamm betupft?, und Blechdesigners ruhige und saubere Zeichnung einfach (wobei, ich hab noch kein Stillleben ohne Hintergrund gesehen). Respekt und gute Arbeit auch allen anderen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



MG42 schrieb:


> (wobei, ich hab noch kein Stillleben ohne Hintergrund gesehen)


Doch jetzt ja schon  (obwohl es davon auch mehr als genug geben sollte )

*Edit:* und danke für die ganzen *Gefällt mir*, mir wäre evtl.(war) noch bisschen mehr eingefallen(Ideen waren am überkochen), aber meine Tochter hätte es mir dann zu sehr übelgenommen, 
zumal sie noch keine Mahlzeit selbst zu sich nehmen kann (Nuckel u. Stofftierchen mach halt nur zwischen den Zeiten satt)


----------



## BigBubby (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

und dann klaust du noch ihre geliebten Stifte. Schäm dich!


----------



## MyArt (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



MG42 schrieb:


> Leider reicht die Zeit nicht mehr.
> Glaube auch dass Andrejews Zeichnung das Rennen macht, nur sind zum Beispiel Travels Kolorierung wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin; waren das jetzt Wasserfarben oder verwischbare Farbstifte mit Schwamm betupft?, und Blechdesigners ruhige und saubere Zeichnung einfach (wobei, ich hab noch kein Stillleben ohne Hintergrund gesehen). Respekt und gute Arbeit auch allen anderen.



Das sind Aquarelfarben


----------



## MG42 (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

An der Qualität der Farben für sich betrachtet sind Aquarel und (bunte) Graphittifte sowie Fettkreide zum Malen (Zeichnen) einfach jedem "digitalen" Filzstift vorzuziehen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



BigBubby schrieb:


> und dann klaust du noch ihre geliebten Stifte. Schäm dich!


 Nein, nein, einige Stifte stammen noch aus Zeiten vor mir und das aktuellste Set ist auch schon min. 15J. jung


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Sind echt schöne Zeichnungen enstanden, hab selber fast 2 Stunden gebraucht , da habt ihr ja bestimmt denn halben Tag drann gesessen aber Top , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## King_Sony (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Sind wirklich schöne Entwürfe dabei 

Aber ich bin schon mal auf die nächste Aufgabenstellung gespannt 

Noch eine kleine Frage: Wenn der Beitrag um 19:21 gepostet worden wäre hätte er auch noch gegolten?

LG Sony


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ja dein Post ist um 19.20Uhr sieht man ja also hättest noch 59sek. Zeit gehabt was zu verbessern .
Ja normal gildet der Post da der Post fürs Gewinnspiel um 19.21Uhr steht und man genau 42Std. Zeit hat , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## King_Sony (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Hi,
ne ich mein, wenn der Post jetzt um 21 gewesen wäre hätte er dann noch gegolten, nicht oder?


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Das weis ich leider nicht, glaube nicht da ja ausdrücklich steht 48Std und wenn man genau nach 48Std geht sind es dann wieder 19.21Uhr .
Weis es aber nicht sicher, hast aber Glück gehabt das du es noch eher geschafft hast , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## XAVAS993 (23. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

sorry falls jemand schon danach gefragt hat, aber 34 Seiten sind ein bisschen viel zum durchlesen.
Weiß jemand wie viel Rundes es insgesamt geben wird?


----------



## theoturtle (24. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Holla, ein (kleines) NobLorRos - Revival ! Toll dass Stephan sich für sowas Zeit nimmt. Ich liebe die Storys um die Aufgaben herum.

Schade dass ich für sowas grad extrem wenig Zeit hab ... aber ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und tolle Preise, insbesondere den Ex-NobLorRos-Teilnehmern.

@Spyware: Schade dass du nicht mitmachen darfst 


Grüße vom NPC-01, Bilder kommen bald ... In absehbarer Zeit ... vielleicht übernächste ... ach, irgendwann .... Versprochen !


----------



## King_Sony (24. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Ich warte schon gespannt auf die nächste Runde . Auf die Kreativität von Stephan


----------



## stadler5 (24. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt was er sich ausdenkt, hoffentlich nicht sowas wie in Runde drei wo man nur mit einem Desktop mitmachen konnte................

Leider haben wir nur Notebooks im Haushalt.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Tja, dann kannst du halt mal nicht teilnehmen, komm klar damit. 

Meine Fresse, was für 'ne Erwartungshaltung..


----------



## stadler5 (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Erwartungen sind halt erlaubt.....was regst du dich da auf.


----------



## MyArt (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mal gespannt was er sich ausdenkt, hoffentlich nicht sowas wie in Runde drei wo man nur mit einem Desktop mitmachen konnte................
> 
> Leider haben wir nur Notebooks im Haushalt.


 
Ich hatte extra den 10 Jahre alten Aldi Rechner rausgekramt


----------



## theoturtle (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Tja, dann kannst du halt mal nicht teilnehmen, komm klar damit.
> 
> Meine Fresse, was für 'ne Erwartungshaltung..


 

Sag mal, musst du denn direkt so aggressiv gegen Andere werden ? Jemand wie du, der 2000+ Beiträge und Marktplatzaktiv ist sollte doch in der Lage sein Anderen etwas mehr Höflichkeit entgegenzubringen. Oder verwandelst du dich wenn man dich nach Mitternacht füttert ?


----------



## Whoosaa (25. September 2012)

theoturtle schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, musst du denn direkt so aggressiv gegen Andere werden ? Jemand wie du, der 2000+ Beiträge und Marktplatzaktiv ist sollte doch in der Lage sein Anderen etwas mehr Höflichkeit entgegenzubringen. Oder verwandelst du dich wenn man dich nach Mitternacht füttert ?



War mein Post an dich gerichtet? Wäre mir neu..

Zum Thema: Freut euch doch einfach, dass PCGH ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet, und es viele wertvolle (wirklich wertvolle) Preise zu gewinnen gibt.
Sich dann hinzustellen und rumzuheulen, dass man ein Mal nicht teilnehmen konnte, weil es eine bestimmte Voraussetzung für die Runde gab, ist undankbar und unerzogen..

P.S.: Ja, vielleicht hätte der Ton ein bisschen weniger aggressiv sein können, die Grundaussage bleibt aber die gleiche.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 5)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 5 gibt es *zwei Bundles mit ingesamt sechs Preisen von Lepa* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

Bundle 1:

*1 x Lepa G750 (G750-MAS):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 750-Watt-Netzteil erreicht eine Spitzeneffizienz von 92 Prozent und verfügt über ein 80-Plus-Gold-Zertifikat.  Ein semi-modulares Kabelmanagement sorgt für Ordnung im PC. Die Kühlung  des Energiespenders erfolgt durch einen temperaturgeregelten  140-mm-Ventilator, der erst ab 15 Prozent Auslastung hinzugeschaltet  wird. Bei geringer Auslastung erfolgt die Kühlung lüfterlos. Die  3,3-Volt-Schiene liefert ebenso wie die 5-Volt-Schiene 20 Ampere, die  für Spiele-PCs wichtige 12-Volt-Schiene ist sogar für 62 Ampere  spezifiziert.  Das Lepa G750 mit aktiver PFC bietet folgende  Anschlüsse: 1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 1 x  CPU 4+4 Pin, 12 x SATA, 4 x 4P  Molex, 4 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD. Mehr Informationen erhalten Sie bei Lepa.

* 2 x Lepa 70D 120 mm (LP70D12R):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 120-mm-Ventilatoren aus der 70D-Serie sind für 1.600 U/min spezifiziert, können aber dank beiliegender Spannungsadapter auch bei 7 und 5 Volt betrieben werden, was die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit auf 1.200 oder 900 U/min senkt. Die 3-Pin-Lüfter sind für eine Laufzeit von 100.000 Stunden bei einer hohen Umgebungstemperatur von 70 °C ausgelegt. Zur Montage der schwarzen Ventilatoren liegen vier Schrauben bei. Detaillierte Angaben zu der 70D-Lüfterserie gibt es bei Lepa.


Bundle 2:

*1 x Lepa B650 (B650-SA):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das B650 von Lepa liefert 650 Watt und erfüllt mit einer Effizienz von bis zu 88 Prozent alle Kriterien für ein 80-Plus-Bronze-Zertifikat. Die Kühlung erfolgt durch einen 120-mm-Lüfter, der bei niedrigen Temperaturen mit einer geringen Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit rotiert. Die 3,3-Volt-Schiene bietet 25 Ampere, die 5-Volt-Schiene bringt es auf 20 Ampere. Die 12-Volt-Schiene ist für 45 Ampere spezifiziert. Wie beim G750 kommen japanische Industriekondensatoren zum Einsatz, die für bis zu 105 °C ausgelegt sind. Anschlussseitig kann das Lepa B650 mit folgendem aufwarten: 1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 7 x SATA, 4 x 4P  Molex, 2 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD. Mehr zu den Netzteilen der B-Serie erfahren Sie bei Lepa.

*2 x Lepa Vortex 120 mm (LPVX12P):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 120-mm-Lüfter mit 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss können in einem bereich von 600 bis 1.600 U/min geregelt werden. Lepa hat die Ventilatoren für einen hohen statischen Druck optimiert. Die spezielle Rahmenform erzeugt einen kräftigen Luftwirbel, der gezielt auf Hotspots im System gelenkt werden kann. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich Schrauben zur Befestigung sowie ein 3-auf-4-Pin-Adapter. Ausführliche Angaben zu den Vortex-Ventilatoren mit durchsichtigen Lüfterblättern erhalten Sie bei Lepa.

---

*Runde 5: Die Geburtstagskarte* 

„Habt ihr's geseh'n, habt ihr's geseh'n?!“ Die Grafikkarte ist ganz aus dem Häuschen. „Das PCGH-Extreme-Forum feiert sein fünfjähriges Bestehen!“ „Woher hast du das denn jetzt schon wieder?“ will die CPU zwischen zwei Threads wissen. „Da! Da steht's doch! Auf der Homepage!“ verkündet die Grafikkarte und vor Aufregung dreht ihr Lüfter laut surrend hoch. „Muss ich übersehen haben“, erwidert die CPU leicht genervt und fertigt die nächsten zehn Tasks ab.

„Fünf Jahre ... das ist eine lange Zeit“, schaltet sich nun auch die Hauptplatine ein. „Damals war ich noch ganz neu, und jetzt? Seht mich nur an, ganz staubig bin ich geworden!“ Während das Mainboard über sein Alter sinniert, beginnt es traurig vor sich hin zu blinken. „Also ich finde das PCGH-Extrem-Forum toll!“, brummt das Netzteil. „Ich auch! Ich auch!", ereifert sich die Grafikkarte sofort. Ihr Lüfter klingt nun wie ein Bienenstock.

„Wir könnten ihm ja was schenken“, schlagen die RAM-Riegel schnell vor. „Ein Geschenk, wie nett!“, erwärmt sich das Motherboard zustimmend. „Zumindest gratulieren sollten wir“, meint das Netzteil. „Ich hab für sowas keine Zeit.“ stöhnt die CPU und nimmt sich den nächsten Schwung Prozesse vor. „Wie wär´s mit einer schnellen Chat-Nachricht oder einer kurzen E-Mail?“ ereifern sich die RAM-Zwillinge.

„Das ist mal wieder typisch für euch Hitzköpfe!“, legt die Festplatte los. „Immer muss alles „schnell-schnell“ gehen. Wer denkt an die bleibenden Werte? So ist es doch: aus dem Kurzspeicher, aus dem Sinn!“ poltert das rüstige Speichermedium und überschlägt sich fast, so schnell rotieren die Magnetscheiben.

„Eine Glückwunschkarte wäre etwas Persönliches“, überlegt das Netzteil laut vor sich hin. „Eine selbst gebastelte Karte, ach wie romantisch!“, schwärmt das Motherboard. „Au ja! Au ja!“ quietscht die Grafikkarte begeistert. Inzwischen erinnert ihr Lüfter akustisch an einen wild gewordenen Hornissenschwarm. „Guter Vorschlag! Eine Karte ist etwas Handfestes“, stimmt die Festplatte langsam drehend zu. „Karte! Karte!“ fordern die beiden RAM-Riegel alle paar Nanosekunden.

„Da hast du ja was Schönes angefangen, Netzteil!“, stöhnt die inzwischen völlig überlastete CPU. „Ich helfe euch - aber nur, damit ich endlich wieder ein paar Megahertz zurückschalten kann!“ Mit einem besorgten Blick auf die Grafikkarte, deren Lüfter kurz vor dem Abheben stand, schickt sie eine Fehlermeldung raus: „Warnung! Ein schwerer Ausnahmefehler ist aufgetreten. Führen Sie folgende Schritte zur Fehlerbehebung durch:“

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Eine selbst handgefertigte, bunt gestaltete Klappkarte, die ohne elektronische Hilfsmittel erstellt wurde.
- Auf der Titelseite steht gut leserlich „Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!“
- Auf der Titelseite sind außerdem fünf Luftballons und ein eingepacktes Geburtstagsgeschenk dargestellt. 
- Im Inneren der Karte (Seite 2 und 3) steht gut leserlich „Liebes PCGH-Extreme-Forum, alles Gute zum Fünfjährigen!“ und es sind fünf Smileys mit aufgesetzten Party-Hütchen zu sehen
- Auf den Seiten 1 bis 4 der Karte sind jeweils mehrere Luftschlangen und buntes Konfetti zu sehen.
- Unterschrieben ist die Karte gut leserlich mit dein Benutzernamen im PCGHX-Forum.

Das Material für Karte und Details ist frei wählbar (z. B. gezeichnet, geklebt usw. ). Es ist allerdings darauf zu achten, dass alle geforderten Details gut zu erkennen sind.

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten. 

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur    Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk    herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder    mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.    Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir    empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet    und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das      18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die      Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC      Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend   bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die   Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder   mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 25.09.2012 und endet am 27.09.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren      Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.      Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von  Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder  Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom  Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird eines von zwei Bundles (1 x Lepa G750-MAS + 2 x Lepa LP70D12R oder 1 x Lepa B650-SA + 2 x Lepa LPVX12P) für je einen Gewinner  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in     diesem Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der     Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.      Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit     der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern      bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle      Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist      jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner      sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten      verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären      die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also      dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen      Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu  unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch      oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der      Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach. Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im      Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne   benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb      einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die   angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige   E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige   Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe   fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergebe, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und      Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das      Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von  äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne  dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter  entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder      Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das      Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten      unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß      Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige      Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung      des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,      deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels      überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei      Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach      Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines      Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder      beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von      Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so      weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin     einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im      Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung, Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers, Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen      Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger  Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte      Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit      Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem      Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung      verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## DarkBlue (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Ja super Idee Stephan  .... das ist für mich schon echt eine Herausforderung *g*
Mal sehen ob mich meine zwei linken Hände nicht im Stich lassen.


----------



## Quppi (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Nice. Die Aufgaben sind der Knaller und ein neues NT kann ich gut gebrauchen, Lüfter sind aber auch nicht schlecht  -> Karte schon unterwegs.
Mal sehen was es diesmal für kreative Ideen gibt. Viel Glück an alle und alles Gute an die bisherigen Gewinner


----------



## SuschMC (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

das passt ja perfekt mit dem nt... immo nen 530W nt drin, brauche aber für die neue konfiguration schon die 750W...
wünsche allen viel glück und mal schauen ob auch wieder top-zeichnungen dabei sind


----------



## snapstar123 (25. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Das ist eine super Idee, weis auch schon wie ich das am besten mache .
Hab gedacht Runde 4 währe die letzte aber die Preise werden immer besser, ein schönes NT währe nicht schlecht .
Ich finde die Aufgaben echt super die ihr euch ausgedacht habt da gibt es wenigstens immer was zu lachen wenn jemand zu hause frägt was machst du denn da , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SnakeZwei (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Weil ich ab morgen unterwegs bin, habe ich mal eine Nachtschicht eingelegt. Alles im Zeichen der "Fünf" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Endlich hatte ich im Englischunterricht mal was zu tun 

Happy Birthday!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quppi (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Mal ne Frage nebenbei, wenn es weniger TEilnehmer als Gewinne gibt, werden dann alle Gewinne aufgeteilt auf die Teilenhmer? Bis jetzt gibts ja erst 2 Beiträge bzw. 3 wenn meienr demnächst kommt.


----------



## SuschMC (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*



Quppi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage nebenbei, wenn es weniger TEilnehmer als Gewinne gibt, werden dann alle Gewinne aufgeteilt auf die Teilenhmer? Bis jetzt gibts ja erst 2 Beiträge bzw. 3 wenn meienr demnächst kommt.


 
so wie ich das verstehe sind die 2 bundles die preise, die lediglich aus 6 teilen bestehen. anders gesagt: es wird wohl nur 2 gewinner geben.


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Und schon wieder bereue ich es, dass ich noch nicht volljährig bin ...

Trotzdem wünsche ich den Teilnehmern viel Glück. Spaßig ist die Geschichte auch, wenn man nur zuschaut.
Danke Stephan und an die PCGH für diese tollen Gewinnspiele! Das Mitmachen macht beinahe genauso viel Spaß wie das Gewinnen.
Gegenüber der Höllenmaschine 4 von PC Welt, bei der man nur bei Facebook liken muss, ist das hier 100x besser.
Weiter so!

Und bevor ich es jetzt vergesse ...


----------



## Quppi (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Ah hast recht. Ich hab die Bundles überlesen


----------



## Hauptsergant (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Die Idee selbst ist Super!

Aber schon bei 4 Stufe habe ich leider festgestellt, dass Kunst  und ich  ganz fremd sind


----------



## SuschMC (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Ja auch bei mir hat man schon gesehen dass Kunst nicht meine Stärke ist. Nebenbei ein Dankeschön an Raketenjoint (für die Erwähnung des Fluchtpunktes xD)

Aber ich muss schon zugeben, dass so was selbstgemachtes schon iwas hat.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King_Sony (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Diesmal nicht kurz vor knapp . Die Karte hat mehr Arbeit gemacht als ich dachte, hab fast ne 3/4 Stunde gebraucht, naja hier das Ergebnis(eines Nichtkünstlers ).

LG Sony


----------



## DarkBlue (26. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

"19:30 in Deutschland ... ein Mann ... ein Bier ... und ein Gewinnspiel"

Ich hatte meinen spaß :o)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze noch mal auf der Tischplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirChris (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Töröööööööööööööööööö!  Alles Gute!  Und auf die nächsten PFÜMPF!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Special UV-Effekt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Die Kringel sollen Luftschlangen sein


----------



## SuschMC (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

keine schlechte idee mit dem uv


----------



## Cuddleman (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Schade das nur so wenige sich an kreative Handarbeit wagen.

Ich hab erst heute hier wieder rein geschaut, zu spät, weil ich die letzten Tage lieber als frisch gebackener Großvater, die Zeit mit dem Enkel verbracht habe!

Allen viel Erfolg, denn die Gewinnchancen sind ja diesmal mehr als nur ~2%.


----------



## Opark (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Gute PCGH!


----------



## Jonny2268 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Alles Gute zum 5-jährigen in der Runde 5!

PS: Ich hoffe das mit dem Aufkleber aus PCGH 9/2009 ist erlaubt.


----------



## CyberMuth (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Alles alles Gute zum fünfjährigen PCGH!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerprince15 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Oh mann mir ist meine Karte ja gleich wieder richtig peinlich 
Aber naja ich habs immerhin versucht, und ihr habt euren spaß 

PS: Jetzt muss ich mir wohl doch noch Buntstifte kaufen.


----------



## Cl1ff (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Alles Gute PCGH-EXTREME-FORUM!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snake666 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Auch von mir alles Gute ! Auf weitere schöne Jahre.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Aufwand weiss ich eins : Ich werde niemals meine Kinder zwingen mal "kurz" eine Karte für Oma zu basteln ...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

was man aus einem schnellhefter so alles machen kann...


----------



## TechGuru (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Moin
So dass ist mein Beitrag.
Hoffe die Karte gefällt euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Hier mein versprochener Beitrag und der Beweis, dass ich nicht malen kann.


----------



## Master-W (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an, dabei habe ich meine Kreativität ein wenig sprudeln lassen.
Schließlich ist es mir unter zur Hilfenahme der Gravitation [Helium war nicht aufzutreiben und Methan wäre zu schwer zu sammeln gewesen, außerdem hätte ich mehr als 48h gebraucht, um die entsprechende Menge zu sammeln] gelungen, eine wie ich finde ganz einzigartige Karte zu kreieren. Des Weiteren habe ich zahlreiche Ballonplatzer aufgrund Materialermüdungserscheinungen hinnehmen müssen. Aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Spaß war auch dabei, den ihr hoffentlich nun auch habt! Viel Freude mit der Karte!

Die 5 Smileys der Hand tragen den Spitznamen "The High Five" und sind in diesem Sinne Synonym für Eure bisherigen 5 Jahre! 
5 tolle Jahre habt ihr bestritten und es werden hoffentlich noch einige mehr! Auf eine gute Zukunft! Ich wünsche Euch nur das Beste! Macht weiter so! 

Euer Master-W


----------



## Morpheus1822 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

So dann hab ich mich auch mal dran gemacht und gemalt. Sehr entspannend das ganze 
Allerdings musste ich schon alle meine Kreativität aufbringen um überhaupt bunte Stifte aufzutreiben 

Viele Grüße
Morpheus1822


----------



## WuBomber411 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

*Ick wünsch euch denn auch mal Alles Gute zum Fünf-5-jährigen bestehen eures PCGHX-Forums. *
Macht alle weiter so! ...also, auf die nächsten 5 Jahre! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ps ...hab heute selber Geburtstag! _
_MfG Wu_


----------



## SuschMC (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

na dann auch dir alles gute


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Sind mal schöne Werke dabei 

Edit: ... meins wird hoffentlich auch noch rechtzeitig fertig  ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Toll... die bessere Hälfte wünscht sich jetzt zum Geburtstag auch eine Karte.
Nun hoffe ich natürlich, dass die Jury das auch großzügig entschädigen möchte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Hättest du dir nicht 6 Minuten mehr Zeit lassen können fürs Feintuning  

-----
Achtung dieser Post könnte unter Umständen Spuren von Ironie und Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## Asus4ever (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

 Schon wieder ne Runde verpasst 
Hoffentlich kommt/en noch eine/welche


----------



## Cuddleman (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Was für ein Endspurt!!

*Blechdesigner*, deine würde ich glatt genau so drucken lassen. Super!

Wer denkt sich denn bei PCGH immer diese herrlichen Geschichten aus, zur Einleitung der erneuten Jubiläumsrunde? 
Der/die jenige/n sollte mit genau solchen Texten ein Buch schreiben. 
Könnte sehr erfolgreich werden!


----------



## Quppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Die Geschichten find ich auch super. Genausogut sind aber auch die Ideen die manche User dazu haben.


----------



## M3talGuy (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*

Schade das ich keine Zeit hatte wegen der Arbeit...
Aber ich wünsche den Teilnehmern viel Erfolg


----------



## MyArt (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*



M3talGuy schrieb:


> Schade das ich keine Zeit hatte wegen der Arbeit...
> Aber ich wünsche den Teilnehmern viel Erfolg


 

Geht mir leider auch so, na nächstes mal dann


----------



## Raketenjoint (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 5 mit Netzteilen und Lüftern von Lepa*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Was für ein Endspurt!!
> 
> *Blechdesigner*, deine würde ich glatt genau so drucken lassen. Super!
> 
> ...


Stephan!?!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 6)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 6 gibt es *drei Preise von OCZ Technology* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*OCZ Vertex 4 SATA III 2,5" SSD 256 GB:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die OCZ Vertex 4 ist eine 2,5-Zoll-SSD mit aktueller SATA-6-Gb/s-Schnittstelle. Das Speichermedium mit 256 GByte erreicht sequentielle Schreibraten von 560 MB/s und Leseraten von 510 MB/s. Der maximale Anzahl von Ein-/Ausgaben pro Sekunde (IOPS) liegt bei 120.000. Funktionen wie Native Command Queuing (NCQ), TRIM, Ndurance 2.0 und SMART sorgen für eine langfristig hohe Datentransfergeschwindigkeit. Neben den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber konventionellen Festplatten bieten die Vertex-4-SSDS einen lautlosen Betrieb und einen Shock-Resistenz bis zur 1.500-fachen Erdbeschleunigung. Mehr Informationen zu den Vertex-4-SSDs gibt es bei OCZ Technology.

*OCZ Agility 4 SATA III 2,5" SSD 128 GB:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Agility-4-SSD im 2,5-Zoll-Format bietet 128 GByte Speicherplatz und ermöglicht den Datentransfer via SATA 6 Gb/s. Die sequentielle Lesegeschwindigkeit beträgt 420 MB/s, die Leserate liegt bei 300 MB/s. Wie bei der Vertex-4-Reihe wird NAND des Typs 2Xnm Asynchronous Multi-Level Cell (MLC) verbaut, das von einem Indilinx-Everest-2-Controller angesteuert wird. An Features werden TRIM, SMART, Native Command Queuing (NCQ) und Ndurance 2.0 geboten. Mehr über die Agility-4-Modelle erfahren Sie auf der Website von OCZ Technology.

*PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 1200W:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 1.200-Watt-Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling bietet eine typische Last-Effizienz von 92 Prozent und trägt ein 80-Plus-Platinum-Zertifikat. Auf den 3,3-Volt- und 5-Volt-Schienen stehen jeweils 20 Ampere zur Verfügung. Die für moderne Spiele-PCs wichtige 12-Volt-Schiene ist sogar für 99,5 Ampere spezifiziert. Die Kühlung erfolgt durch einen 140-mm-Ventilator, dessen Drehzahl automatisch abhängig von der Temperatur geregelt wird. Dank Kabelmanagement stören nicht benötigte Kabel nicht im Gehäuse. Anschlusseitig kann das Silencer Mk III 1200W mit folgendem aufwarten: 1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 2 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 12 x SATA, 4 x 4P Molex, 6 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD. Ausführliche Angaben über das Silencer Mk III 1200W erhalten Sie bei PC Power & Cooling.

---

*Runde 6: Die quadratische Kopfnuss*

Es steht an das Wochenende
Entspannung naht behände

Es ruft das süße Leben
was mag es Schöneres geben

Doch erhöret nur der Unken Rufe
Trägheit niemals Großes schufe

Mag der Körper zurecht ruhn
fürs Hirn gibt es sehr wohl zu tun

Ihr faulen Früchtchen gebet Acht
was Stephan euch hat mitgebracht

Schönes Obst, nur kein Verdruss
Zu knacken ist sie, die Kopfnuss

Kopfnuss 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kopfnuss 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kopfnuss 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Füllt die Gitter (9×9-Quadrat) so mit den vorgegebenen Buchstaben aus, dass jeder Buchstabe in jeder Spalte, in jeder Zeile und in jedem Block (3×3-Unterquadrat) genau einmal vorkommt. Notiere dann die Buchstaben, die sich in den nummerierten Feldern befinden. Die Nummerierung gibt die Reihenfolge der Buchstaben im Lösungswort an.

Ihr habt 72 Stunden bzw. 4320 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Der Lösungsvorschlag wird ausschließlich(!) in Form einer Privaten Nachricht an das Community-Mitglied "PCGH_Stephan" geschickt. Es wird empfohlen, eine Kopie der Nachricht im Postausgang zu speichern.
- Die Private Nachricht trägt den Betreff "Lösungsvorschlag Runde 6" und enthält die Lösungsvorschläge für Kopfnuss 1, Kopfnuss 2 und Kopfnuss 3 - in dieser Reihenfolge - gut sichtbar, zum Beispiel via Komma oder Zeilenumbruch, voneinander abgetrennt.
- Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur die erste erhaltene Private Nachricht mit einem Lösungsvorschlag herangezogen.
- Das Veröffentlichen eines Lösungsvorschlags oder eines Lösungsweges führt zur Disqualifikation des Teilnehmers. Abhängig von der Schwere des Vorfalls erfolgt die Disqualifikation zudem für alle weiteren Runden des PCGHX-Jubiläumsgewinnspiels.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via Linksklick auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und Nutzung der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 28.09.2012 und endet am 01.10.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.      Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von  Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder  Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom  Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern werden eine Vertex 4 SATA III 2,5" SSD 256 GB (VTX4-25SAT3-256G) oder eine OCZ Agility 4 SATA III 2,5" SSD 128 GB (AGT4-25SAT3-128G) oder ein PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 1200W (PPCMK3S1200) für je einen von drei Gewinnern  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie eine Private Nachricht mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der     Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits an den Benutzer "PCGH_Stephan" schicken.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.      Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit     der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern      bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle      Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist      jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner      sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten      verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären      die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also      dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen      Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu  unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch      oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der      Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach. Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im      Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne   benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb      einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die   angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige   E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige   Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe   fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und      Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das      Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von  äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne  dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter  entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder      Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das      Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten      unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß      Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige      Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung      des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,      deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels      überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei      Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach      Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines      Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder      beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von      Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so      weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin     einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im      Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung, Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers, Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen      Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger  Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte      Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit      Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem      Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung      verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Endlich kann icb mal was  gutes gewinnen.


btw Kann man eigentlich auch ablehnen wenn man mit dem Gewinn (außer Verkauf) nichts anfangen kann?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Um auf ein paar offene Fragen zu antworten:
1. Die Zeitangaben beziehen sich immer bis einschließlich der genannten Minute. Startet also z. B. eine Aufgabe am 1. Oktober um 19:13 Uhr Forenzeit, dann ist bei 24 Stunden/1440 Minuten Zeit ein am 2. Oktober um 19:13 Uhr eingereichter Lösungsvorschlag gültig, ein am 2. Oktober um 19:14 Uhr eingereichter Lösungsvorschlag nicht mehr.
2. Die Aufgaben denke ich mir nicht alle selbst aus. Ich habe hierfür eine Helferin, die es mir überhaupt ermöglicht, ein so aufwendiges Gewinnspiel zu veranstalten. (Nein, es ist kein Redaktionsmitglied.) Ich hätte ansonsten wohl deutlich weniger Runden und diese dafür mit mehr Preisen angesetzt.
3. Genau so wie es möglich ist, der Bekanntgabe des Nicknames nicht zuzustimmen, ist es möglich, einen Gewinn nicht anzunehmen. Ein Gewinn verfällt aber auch automatisch, wenn innerhalb von 2 Wochen keine Rückantwort erfolgt. (Ich bin aber so fair und werde im Zweifelsfall noch einmal nachfragen.)

*Edit:* Ich habe die wichtigsten Punkte in der Aufgabenstellung rot eingefärbt. Beachtet außerdem, dass für Runde 6 ein Tag zusätzlich zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Danke für die Antworten Stephan!

Und eine Frage zur aktuellen Runde : Die Lösung der Runden ergibt immer Sinn, oder?


----------



## King_Sony (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



> Und eine Frage zur aktuellen Runde : Die Lösung der Runden ergibt immer Sinn, oder?


Das frage ich mich auch gerade


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Das ist eine gute Frage, zu der es vor Montag um 19:17 Uhr keine Antwort geben wird.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

uuii mal was anderes


----------



## CohenCohenson (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Sudoku ftw


----------



## King_Sony (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Also in der PM nur die Lösungswörter und sonst nichts?

LG Sony


----------



## inzpekta (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Sinn oder nicht...
PM ist raus.


----------



## Quppi (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

oh man mit buchstaben..... egal jetzt hab ich wenigstens was zu tun. Wurden die Gewinner der vorherigen Runde schon kontaktiert? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## King_Sony (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



inzpekta schrieb:


> PM ist raus.


Same here 

Aber Respekt wer sich sowas ausdenkt, hat auch einiges an Zeit gekostet und ich finds um einiges besser als einfach nur auf teilnehmen klicken zu müssen.

LG Sony


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2012)

Das erste Wort hab ich raus. Den Rest muss ich bis zur heute-show schaffen


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ich bin im 1 Versuch an 2en gescheitert bzw habe Fehler gemacht, also auf ein neues.
Das wird Papier kosten.


----------



## SuschMC (28. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

so meine pm ist auch raus... bin ja ma auf die lösung gespannt^^


----------



## gigges (29. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ich bin mal gespannt, was rauskommt


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

So bin auch fertig geworden und PN ist raus, da habt ihr euch diemal was sehr gutes einfallen lassen .
Morgensport und Kaffee und dann geht das schon , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2012)

Ich krieg das zweite Rätsel einfach nicht hin


----------



## DarkBlue (29. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

So nachdem ich nun bei 2 und 3 das dritte mal neu angesetzt habe ist es mir nun egal ... ob im sinne oder nicht  raus damit


----------



## Excalibur0177 (29. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Meine Frau ist geil... innerhalb von 2 Stunden alle gelöst


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Geht es auch, wenn sich meine Eltern hier einloggen und meinen Lösungsvorschläge überbringen? 
Meine 64GB SSD wird nämlich knapp ...


----------



## Airboume (29. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ohmahn - das erste hab ich in 45min ungefair geschafft
Das Zweite und Dritte ist ja mal argschwierig. 
Und ich dachte ich könnt nu mal mitmachen nach den Malaufgaben. 
Ich knoblel weiter.


----------



## Quppi (29. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

@stephan:
Du bist uns dann aber ne Erklärung schuldig, wie ma nauf solche Lösungswörter kommt


----------



## Henninges (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

ich bin gespannt... (:


----------



## King_Sony (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ich hab gar nicht so lang gebraucht, hatte aber anscheinend auch ein bisschen Glück oder das gelegenheitliche Sudoku lösen hat sich doch mal ausgezahlt 


> @stephan:
> Du bist uns dann aber ne Erklärung schuldig, wie ma nauf solche Lösungswörter kommt



Oder du hast es falsch gemacht 

LG Sony


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Auch hier ist die PN raus.

Ich frage mich auch wie man auf solche Wörter kommt.


----------



## Niza (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Bei mir ist auch die PN raus.

Habe aber ein bischen länger gebraucht um alles zu lösen und habe die halbe Nacht daran gesessen weil ich es unbedingt lösen wollte 
Um ca. 4:00 Uhr morgens hatte ich dann alles gelöst.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Quppi (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nicht so lang gebraucht, hatte aber anscheinend auch ein bisschen Glück oder das gelegenheitliche Sudoku lösen hat sich doch mal ausgezahlt
> 
> 
> Oder du hast es falsch gemacht
> ...


 Ich und falsch gelöst - No Way...... Wobei so wie ich mein Glück kenne, habe ich irgendwo nen Schusselfehle, der mir nicht aufgefallen ist und so mein ganzes Sudoku zerstört hat 

PS: Die Gewinner der vorherigen Runde wurden ja laut 1. Post noch nicht ermittelt oder?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Sudokus sind ja eigentlich nicht so meine Stärke, aber hier hab ich mal einen guten Durchlauf gehabt. Glaube ich zumindest. 
Ich finde ja wohl, dass diese Sudokus mit Buchstaben mehr Konzentration erfordern als mit Zahlen. Vielleicht auch, weil ich nebenher die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Wörter aus den Buchstaben gebildet habe. ^^


----------



## stadler5 (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Es war recht anstrengend aber die Lösungsworte...................................................


----------



## Quppi (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Jo mit Buchstaben find ich auch schwieriger, vorallem weil ich ständig Stern und Aldi gelesen habe


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ich würde gerne wissen was die anderen als Lösung haben.
Wobei ich mir eigentlich zu über 90% sicher bin, das meine Lösung richtig war.


----------



## SuschMC (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

ich geb mir sogar die 99%, aber ich wills auch wissen^^


----------



## Andrejews (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Leider musste ich die letzte Runde (aus Zeitgründen) auslassen.

*@ Stephan:* Auch wenn Ihr keine Postkarte von mir bekommt, sende ich Euch hiermit herzlichste Glückwünsche zum Fünfjährigen! 

Bei dieser Runde habe ich etwas Zeit gefunden und bin wieder dabei.

Ein Lob an die tollen Herausforderungen, die Ihr uns stellt, auf jeden Fall auch an deine Helferin!
Es mach die Verlosung viel spannender als einfach nur mitzumachen...

Gruß


----------



## SteinarBW (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

So Rätsel gelöst und PN verschickt! Mal sehen was rauskommt ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Bin auch dabei.  Habs alles mehrfach gelöst, schien richtig zu sein ...

aber zwei fragen:

1:  Wieviele Runden wird es eigentlich geben??

2: Können wir die Lösung am Ende veröffentlichen?  Wäre doch interessant die zu wissen, bin mir trotz Prüfung nicht sicher, obs richtig war ...


----------



## AnnTohn (30. September 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Mein Kopf raucht!! Noch nie hab ich soviel Zeit und Geduld in ein Sudoku gesteckt ;P

Na hoffentlich wenigstens alles richtig.  Sonst....spring ich von der Brücke o.O


----------



## pringles (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

ach wie lesen einfach vom vorteil ist^^ war beim ersten rätsel noch im urlaub und hab mich dann die ganze zeit geärgert, das ich als treuer abonennt gar nicht alles mehr mitmachen kann (hab an son ausschlussverfahren gedacht mit verschiedenen stufen, wo nur der gewinner der ersten in die 2. kommt usw... -.-) heut morgen nochmal durchgelesen und siehe da ich kann ja mitmachen  und dann erstmal am 2. 3 stunden verzweifelt bis mir aufgefallen ist ich hab nen O mit nem D verwechselt  und wenn man denkt man hat den fehler kommt trotzdem nur  raus  mal sehen ob ich das bis heut abend schaffe


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Hab meine Lösungen auch mal abgeschickt.
Müsste eigentlich alles richtig sein, da ich die Rätsel bei denen ich nicht sicher war noch mindestens zweimal wiederholt hab und immer auf das selbe Ergebnis kam


----------



## Antik20 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

so alle aufm 1. versuch gelöst 2h zeit investiert, mach ich doch gerne ^^ hoffentlich gewinn ich auch mal was so ne ssd würde meinem Gaming rechner gut tun viel glück euch allen.


----------



## latinoramon (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

mache zwar nicht mit, da ich bisher noch nie was gewonnen hab, schon oft solche gewinnspiele probiert...  
aber ich wünsche euch teilnehmern viel glück und viel erfolg!


----------



## Laangen_23 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

So hab meine Lösungen auch mal abgeschickt!

Auf jeden Fall ein grosses Lob für die Kreativität,... 

Hoff nur noch dass das Glück auf meiner Seite ist! xD
Trotzdem GL an alle.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

PUH... 30 Minuten waren ein bisschen knapp zum Lösen. Ich hoffe mal 19:16 wird auch noch dazugezählt.


----------



## Soellner (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

lol, wenns hart auf hart kommt glaub ich nich^^

aber für 30 min respekt!!! 

jetzt könnte stefan mal die lösung posten


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft... 2 Minuten haben gefehlt...


----------



## SteinarBW (1. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt wird ich aber auch gerne mal die Lösung haben!!! Mal sehen ob sich der Stress gelohnt hat !


----------



## Andrejews (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



SteinarBW schrieb:


> Jetzt wird ich aber auch gerne mal die Lösung haben!!! Mal sehen ob sich der Stress gelohnt hat !


Wie heißt es so schön? 

"Geduld ist eine Tugend."


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Runde 6 ist vorbei und ich habe 87 PNs erhalten. Lösungsvorschlag Nummer 1 ist am 28.09. um 20:54 eingetroffen, der letzte Lösungsvorschlag ist in letzter Minute am 01.10. um 19:16 eingegangen. Damit ist Runde 6 bisher die Runde mit den meisten eingereichten Lösungsvorschlägen. (Was wohl Wochenende + 1 Tag zusätzlich geschuldet sein dürfte.)


Stryke7 schrieb:


> 1:  Wieviele Runden wird es eigentlich geben??
> 2: Können wir die Lösung am Ende veröffentlichen?  Wäre doch interessant die zu wissen, bin mir trotz Prüfung nicht sicher, obs richtig war ...


 Zu
1: Voraussichtlich 15 bis 20. 
2: Jetzt ist es erlaubt. Ich löse Runde 6 morgen auf, bis dahin könnt ihr eure Ergebnisse vergleichen. Falls jemand völlig auf dem Schlauch stand: Es handelte sich um drei Sudoku mit Buchstaben anstelle von Zahlen.


----------



## King_Sony (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang: DATENTRANSFER; TOLDMITMA; PNOCKEL



> Falls jemand völlig auf dem Schlauch stand: Es handelte sich um drei Sudoku mit Buchstaben anstelle von Zahlen.


Danke  Dann gibt es morgen hoffentlich zwei erfreuliche Nachrichten(Gewinnbenachrichtigung + postivie Trinity Testergebnisse ) 

LG Sony


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe es auch so.


----------



## Antik20 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

gleiches ergebnis


----------



## SuschMC (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

na dann lasst ma hören^^ meine waren:

Kopfnuss 1: datentransfer

Kopfnuss 2: toldmitma

Kopfnuss 3: pnockel


----------



## MatMade142 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal den Anfang: DATENTRANSFER; TOLDMITMA; PNOCKEL


Copy


----------



## Laangen_23 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Dann müssen wir wohl bis Morgen warten mit den richtigen Lösungen ^^

Aber naja, ich teil euch mal meine mit vllt sind Sie ja richtig :
Also als erstes hatte ich DATENTRANSFER als zweites TOLDMITMA (Ka was das ist ) uns zu guter letzt PNOCKEL (auch kein Plan was das sein könnte) 

Aber naja, Morgen sehen wir weiter xD


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal den Anfang: DATENTRANSFER; TOLDMITMA; PNOCKEL


 
Dass ich das erste Wort richtig hatte hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber...  Toldmitma?  PNOCKEL??? 
Ich bitte um Erklärung


----------



## Lt.Muuh (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

hab die selben lösungswörter 
Aber irgendwie haben das 2 und das 3 keinen Sinn, oder sehe ich das falsch


----------



## SteinarBW (1. Oktober 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja froh das sich die Mühe gelohnt hat, hab das gleiche wie ihr aber mal schauen ob es auch die richtige Antwort  Wünsch euch allen viel Glück und mir natürlich auch ^^ *daumdrück*


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Oktober 2012)

Ein Schlingel ist er, der Stephan.. wollte uns nach dem ersten Lösungswort in die Irre führen. Der Schelm..


----------



## Antik20 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

na dann hat jetzt jeder von uns ne 3 zu 87 chance was zu gewinnen also etwa 3,5 prozent,  recht gute chance


----------



## Niza (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Habe auch das selbe 
DATENTRANSFER
TOLDMITMA
PNOCKEL 						

Was sollen den Pnockel und Toldmitma für Wörter sein ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## 3mbryoyo (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Wo steht denn das die Lösung ein Wort ergibt?


----------



## beren2707 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Weil sich die beiden letzten Lösungsworte so dämlich falsch anhörten, habe ich diesmal erst gar nicht mitgemacht, weil ich dachte, ich hätte es falsch gemacht. Mist.


----------



## King_Sony (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



SuschMC schrieb:


> na dann lasst ma hören^^ meine waren:
> 
> Kopfnuss 1: datentransfer
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich hast du sie in Großbuchstaben gesendet, denn das "Sudoku" war auch in Großbuchstaben 



Spoiler



Ne Spaß, denke nicht das er so kleinlich ist


----------



## SuschMC (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du sie in Großbuchstaben gesendet, denn das "Sudoku" war auch in Großbuchstaben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
soweit ich mich erinner hab ich das in großbuchstaben gesendet^^


----------



## Niza (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das die Lösung ein Wort ergibt?



Ja hier 


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ...
> Füllt die Gitter (9×9-Quadrat) so mit den vorgegebenen Buchstaben aus, dass jeder Buchstabe in jeder Spalte, in jeder Zeile und in jedem Block (3×3-Unterquadrat) genau einmal vorkommt. Notiere dann die Buchstaben, die sich in den nummerierten Feldern befinden. Die Nummerierung gibt die Reihenfolge der Buchstaben im *Lösungswort* an.
> ...


 
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Antik20 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ein Wort ist eine Zusammensetzung aus Buchstaben,  ob dieses Wort einen Sinn  hat, sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## beren2707 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Sprachwissenschaftlich betrachtet : Es gibt keine einheitliche Definition des Terminus 'Wort'. Je nach  verwendeten Definitionskriterien kommt man zu unterschiedlichen  Ergebnissen. Als Definitionskriterien eignen sich  phonetisch-phonologische, orthographische, semantische, morphologische  und syntaktische Kriterien. Ein 'Wort' (im Sinne von 'Lexem') ist eine  abstrakte Einheit, die im Text in  verschiedenen Wortformen konkret realisiert wird. Im Gegensatz zu  Morphemen etc. verfügt ein 'Wort' jedoch über eine Bedeutung, die sich  außerhalb des Kontexts erschließen lässt. Und Nein, ein Wort besteht nicht einfach nur aus einer Aneinanderreihung von Buchstaben - es gibt bspw. im Deutschen festgelegte Silbenregeln, denen ein jedes Wort folgen muss.

Edit: Wegen Nachfrage: Germanistikstudent im fünften Semester.


----------



## Andrejews (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Aha... 

Linguistikstudent oder einfach nur "Strg+C-Benutzer" ?


----------



## Chron-O-John (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

jo mist. endlich mal preise, die mich interessieren, und dann verpass ichs.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Hab auch die selben Lösungen aber die letzten beiden ergebgen wirklich keinen Sinn, habs sogar noch mal per Google und Wiki überprüft aber die Wörter gibt es nicht .
Super Aktion auf jeden fall das hat mal richtig Spass gemacht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

TOLD MITMA ergibt zT schon Sinn, aber PNOCKEL garnicht.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ja teil weise aber trozdem auf solche Wörter zu kommen , aber es wahr Klasse und hat Spass gemacht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Henninges (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

leute, ich hab meine lösung mal gegoogelt...

DATENTRANSFER - klingt logisch, muss nicht erklärt werden...
TOLD_MITMA - für mich das englische wort "told" sowie MITMA
PNOCKEL - das war das erste google ergebnis PNOCKEL

irre... (:


----------



## Ilarfnispa (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Sprachwissenschaftlich betrachtet : Es gibt keine einheitliche Definition des Terminus 'Wort'. [...] Und Nein, ein Wort besteht nicht einfach nur aus einer Aneinanderreihung von Buchstaben - es gibt bspw. im Deutschen festgelegte Silbenregeln, denen ein jedes Wort folgen muss.


 
Eine Alternative aus der Mathematik/theoretischen Informatik:
<<Ein Wort über dem Alphabet Σ ist eine endliche Folge von Symbolen aus Σ.>>
Kurz, knackig und wenn du die neun Symbole aus der Tafel als Alphabet festlegst, sind die drei "Dinge" Wörter. 

Meine Vermutung bei PNOCKEL war, dass es der Sockel-P werden sollte.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Waaaas, 87 Einsendungen?  Ich hatte gehofft, durch die doch etwas schwierigere Aufgabenstellung würden es weniger werden 


Aber bei 15 bis 20 Runden frage ich mich:

Bei stetiger Steigerung der Gewinne:  WO kommen wir da am Ende hin, wenn Runde 6 schon bei 256GB SSDs ist??? 

Zu kompletten Gaming-Rechnern?   Schön wärs ...


----------



## Soellner (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

ich hätte noch gern ne 2. gtx690


----------



## Lt.Muuh (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

10x GTX690
und
10x HD7990


----------



## Quppi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

letzte runde ist ein pcghx schlüsselanhänger


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Also, ein i7 auf einem passenden board mit einer gtx 670/680/690 oder äquivalenten ATI  würden sich bei mir noch sehr gut machen ...


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Warum mussten mir auch 2 Minuten fehlen? Bei 87 Einsendungen wäre das ja wirklich ma ne realistische Chance gewesen...


----------



## babumama (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mit 87 Lösungsvorschlägen vielleicht nur 87/3=29 Teilnehmer gemeint sind...möglich wär's.

EDITH: Ich habe übrigens auch DATENTRANSFER, TOLDMITMA und PNOCKEL rausbekommen. Unter letzterem könnte ich mir etwa einen Pinökel oder eine Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht-Figur vorstellen


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



babumama schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mit 87 Lösungsvorschlägen vielleicht nur 87/3=29 Teilnehmer gemeint sind...möglich wär's.


 
Nein, ein Lösungsvorschlag wird schon  alle drei Lösungsworte meinen,  da du ja nicht eine Lösung pro Gewinn hattest.

Trotzdem, bei 87 Einsendungen sind hoffentlich noch ein paar falsche darunter, da die Aufgabe doch etwas kniffliger war.  Geschätzt wird vielleicht jeder 27. gewinnen ...    Das ist eine faire Wahrscheinlichkeit finde ich.


----------



## MrSchuh (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Habe auch die drei "Worte". 
Ich dachte, dass vielleicht die beiden letzten ein Insider sind, die ich nicht mitbekommen habe.
Hoffentlich ist's richtig.


----------



## snake666 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Na wenigstens bin ich nicht die einzige die eine so bescheuerte Lösung eingeschickt hat.

Aber was ist wenn wir uns alle "vertan" haben und die richtige Lösung von keinem gefunden wurde ?

"DATENTRANSFER TOLD MITMAP : NO CKEL"
und begab sich dann zum DVI-Ausgang.


----------



## Airboume (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Boa bin ich beruhigt nu. 
Ich hab mich schon fast geschämt solche Lösungswörter loszuschicken


----------



## Lt.Muuh (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

ich habs auch dreimal nachgeprüft, bis ich es dann einfach losgeschickt habe


----------



## Stouki (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Weil sich die beiden letzten Lösungsworte so dämlich falsch anhörten, habe ich diesmal erst gar nicht mitgemacht, weil ich dachte, ich hätte es falsch gemacht. Mist.



Danke für den herrlichen Lacher 

Habe dieselben Wörter raus - war mal wieder schön, was zu knobeln  Kam mir aber irgendwie seltsam vor, wenn ich bei Buchstabenfolgen wie NES oder FAT schmunzeln musste


----------



## Poempel (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe doch tatsächlich einen einzigen Buchstaben falsch -.-


----------



## Antik20 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

entschuldige Poempel, aber yeah bessere chance für den Rest ^^


----------



## fray79 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ich hab die beiden letzten auch gefühlte 1000 mal kontrolliert, ob sich irgendwo ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat... 

...aber dann einfach abgeschickt... 

sooooooo, Runde 7... nun bin ich warmgelaufen...


----------



## DarkBlue (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

*lach* hach, herrlich!

Es mir schon peinlich die Lösungsvorschläge so abzuschicken, da Rätsel 2 und 3 keinen direkten Sinn ergaben. Na und dann so was - alles Richtig - 
Im Nachhinein schön zu wissen, dass die 2 Stunden nicht umsonst waren


----------



## Poempel (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*



Antik20 schrieb:


> entschuldige Poempel, aber yeah bessere chance für den Rest ^^


 
Mann Mann sowas dämliches  naja Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem...


----------



## Antik20 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

jop auf jeden fall, auch wenn ich nicht gewinne schönes sudoku rätsel


----------



## Poempel (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Ich hoffe auf weitere Rätsel Aufgaben wie diese... das gefällt mir besser als den PC rumtragen oder Bilder malen


----------



## zockerprince15 (2. Oktober 2012)

Schade hatte leider keine Zeit. 
So eine SSD hätte ich gut gebrauchen können. Aber naja bin schon auf sie nächste runde gespannt.


----------



## Laangen_23 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 6 mit SSDs von OCZ und Netzteil von PC Power & Cooling*

Hey nur so ne Frage aus Neugierde 
Wurden die Gewinner aus Runde 6 schon benachrichtigt?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 7)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 7 gibt es *zwei Preise von Cougar* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*Cougar SX460 PCGH-Edition:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses in Zusammenarbeit mit der PCGH-Redaktion entwickelte Netzteil liefert 460 Watt und verfügt über ein 80-Plus-Silber-Zertifikat. Die Effizienz beträgt bis zu 90 Prozent. Bei der PCGH-Edition handelt es sich um eine weiß-schwarze Sonderlackierung. Kabelmanagement sorgt für einen aufgeräumten PC, da nur benötigte Kabel angeschlossen werden müssen. Für die Kühlung ist ein temperaturgeregelter 140-mm-Ventilator verantwortlich. Die 3,3-Volt-Schiene ist für 24 Ampere ausgelegt, die 5-Volt-Schiene liefert 15 Ampere. Die erste 12-Volt-Schiene ist für 22 Ampere spezifiziert, die zweite 12-Volt-Schiene bringt es auf 20 Ampere. Das Cougar SX460 PCGH-Edition bietet folgende Anschlüsse: 1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 1 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 6 x SATA, 5 x 4P Molex, 1 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x PCI-E 6 Pin, 1 x FDD. Mehr Informationen zum SX460 PCGH-Edition erhalten Sie bei Cougar.

*Cougar Solution AF-2:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Midi-Tower im Military-Style ist für (Micro-)ATX-Platinen und für bis zu 32 Zentimeter lange Grafikkarten ausgelegt. Das Gehäuse bietet drei 5,25-Zoll-Einschübe und einen externen 3,5-Zoll-Schacht. Intern können sechs 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerke und ein 2,5-Zoll-Modell eingebaut werden. Die Montage erfolgt mit Ausname des 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerks werkzeugfrei. Ein Staubfilter schützt das über dem Boden installierte Netzteil. An der Front stehen 1 x USB 3.0, 1 x USB 2.0, 1 x Mikrofon und 1 x HD-Audio/AC97 zur Verfügung. Die Installation von Lüftern ist an vielen Stellen möglich, nämlich oben (2 x 120 mm), vorne (2 x 120 mm oder 1 x 140 mm), am Boden (1 x 120 mm), seitlich (2 x 120 mm) sowie an der Rückseite (1 x 120 mm). Weitere Angaben finden Sie auf der Website von Cougar.

---

*Runde 7: Die Geburtstagsparty*

„Mir ist langweilig, so laaangweilig!“, jammert die Grafikkarte laut. „Wenn du nicht ausgelastet bist, kannst du mir gerne ein paar Grafikanwendungen abnehmen“, bietet die CPU an. „Für 2D-Darstellungen wurde ich nicht optimiert“, mault die Grafikkarte. „Dann nörgle hier nicht rum!“ antwortet die CPU gereizt und beendet einen Task. „Wenn mir aber doch sooo langweilig ist!“ quengelt die Grafikkarte weiter. „Wieso kann denn niemand ein 3D-Action-Game spielen?“ „Weil andere arbeiten müssen und nicht dauernd spielen können!“ gibt die CPU genervt von sich, während sie ein paar Daten in den Cache schaufelt. „Ach menno!“, motzt die Grafikkarte leise und lässt ihren Lüfter lustlos vor sich hin schleifen.

„Das geht jetzt schon seit Stunden so“, murrt nun auch das Netzteil. „Wir könnten mal Feierabend machen.“ „Was, was, wir machen 'ne Feier?!“ Die Grafikkarte schreckt mit surrenden Lüfter aus ihrer Selbstbemitleidung hoch. „Eine Feier wäre mal was anderes“, meint das Motherboard zustimmend. „Feier am Abend! Feier am Abend!“ trällern sofort die beiden RAM-Riegel erfreut.

„Man kann nicht grundlos feiern“, wirft die CPU ein und kämpft mit einem widerspenstigen Prozess, der sich nicht beenden lässt. „Also ich kenne ein Menge Gründe zu feiern“, meldet sich die Festplatte. „Welche denn? Los sag schon!“ Die Grafikkarte ist jetzt voll dabei. Ihr Lüfter summt fröhlich. „Abschiedsfeier, Hochzeitsfeier, Trauerfeier, ...“, beginnt das Speichermedium aufzuzählen. „So förmliche Feiern sind lahm!“ unterbrechen die RAM-Rriegel ungeduldig. „Wie wär's  mit einer flotten Party?“ „Mal sehen“, sagt die Festplatte und startet eine erneute Suche in ihrem Datenachiv. „Ich hätte da Einweihungsparty, Geburtstagsparty, ...“ „Also ich würde mich ja über eine Geburtstagsparty freuen“, schlägt das Motherboard gut gelaunt vor.

„Niemand von uns hat Geburtstag und wir kennen auch niemanden, der Geburtstag hätte!“ Die CPU ist über die stetig steigende Zahl von Zombieprozessen verärgert. „Doch natürlich kennen wir jemanden - das PCGH-Extreme-Forum wird fünf Jahre alt“, erinnert sich das Netzteil. „Au ja! Au ja! Party für das PCGH-Extreme-Forum!“ ereifert sich die Grafikkarte. Ihr Lüfter setzt zu einen akustischen Höhenflug an. „Das wird eine extreme Party!“, freuen sich die RAM-Zwillinge perfekt synchronisiert.

„Dann gebe ich den DJ! Dann kann ich endlich mal wieder einige MP3-Dateien abspielen - sind tolle Klassiker darunter“, begeistert sich die Festplatte und lässt schon mal die Magnetscheiben rotieren. „Party, Party! Go, go, go!“ gröhlen die RAM-Riegel und die Grafikkarte nun gemeinsam, währen der laut jaulende Lüfter des Pixelbeschleunigers sie beinahe übertönt. „Nein! Nicht schon wieder!“ schnaubt die CPU verzweifelt. „Oh nein, nicht mit mir! Diesmal bekommt ihr mich nicht klein!“

Fünf Minuten später liegt im Auffangkorb des Druckers eine ausgedruckte E-Mail: „Hallo Schatz! Sei doch so lieb und bereite alles für die Überraschungsparty am Abend vor. Nähere Angaben findest du im Anhang:“

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Ein Tisch, der für fünf Personen wie vorgegeben gedeckt ist:
- Auf dem Tisch liegt eine ausgebreitete Tischdecke
- Auf dem Tisch stehen fünf Teller und fünf Gläser
- Auf dem Tisch liegen fünf Gabeln, fünf Messer und fünf Löffel
- Auf dem Tisch liegen/stehen fünf gleiche Servietten
- Auf dem Tisch stehen fünf brennende Kerzen
- Auf dem Tisch steht eine Schale mit beliebigen Knabberzeug (Kekse, Salzstangen, Katoffelchips oder ähnliches)
- Auf dem Tisch liegen mindestens zwei aufgeblasene Luftballons und Konfetti aus einem beliebigen Material
- Fünf Platzschildchen, die jeweils den Namen eines anderen Gasts trägt. Die Gäste heißen „P“, „C“, „G“, „H“ und „EXTREM“
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem  Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die  Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten. 

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur    Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk    herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder    mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.    Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir    empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet    und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das      18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die  Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC  Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet  als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und Nutzung  der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 02.10.2012 und endet am 04.10.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren  Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.       Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von   Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder   Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom   Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern werden ein Cougar SX460 PCGH-Edition oder ein Cougar Solution AF-2 für je einen von zwei Gewinnern  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in    diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der     Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.       Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern       bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle       Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist       jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner       sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten       verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären       die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also       dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die  Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos  abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen       Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten  Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter  in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu   unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch       oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der       Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an  seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach.  Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern  abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im       Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne    benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb       einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die    angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige    E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige    Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe    fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und       Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das       Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von   äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne   dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter   entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder       Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das       Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten       unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß       Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige       Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung       des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei       Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach       Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines       Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach  dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder       beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von       Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so       weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin      einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im       Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der  Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,  Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,  Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen       Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger   Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte       Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit       Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem       Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## Antik20 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

diese gewinne kann ich leider nur für meinen zweitrechner gebrauchen, vor allem das netzteil, hab zwar schon ein 460W aber die Kabel stören einfach ^^   mal schaun ob ich in runde 7 mitmache, aber eig. gönne ich den gewinn anderen, die ein netzteil oder gehäuse wirklich brauchen  viel spass euch allen


----------



## Sturm96 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

ja mist... hab keine Luftballons :/

Der tower wär ja mal was mag mein Rushcase nimmer


----------



## DarkBlue (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Was ich mich jetzt schon auf die ganzen kreativen Tisch - Designs freue


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Um auf ein paar offene Fragen zu antworten:
- Der Wert der Preise steigt nicht über alle Runden hinweg an. Vielmehr  versuche ich, für etwas Abwechslung bei den Preisen zu sorgen (3 x  hintereinander Gehäuse = nix gut) und die Highlights gleichmäßig über das  Gewinnspiel zu verteilen. Es kommen noch einige Kracher, keine Sorge ...
- Die Runde-6-Gewinner wurden via PN informiert. Zwei Teilnehmer haben bereits geantwortet (siehe Startbeitrag).
- Die Lösungswörter für die Kopfnüsse waren DATENTRANSFER, TOLDMITMA und PNOCKEL. Ursprünglich war es geplant, ausschließlich Begriffe aus der IT-Welt oder dem Redakteurs-Alltag zu verwenden, aber es wäre vermutlich einigen Teilnehmern gelungen, durch Kombinieren der Buchstaben ohne Lösen der Sudoku-Aufgaben das richtige Ergebnis zu erhalten. Für grenzdebile Erläuterungen bitte Spoiler öffnen: 



Spoiler



Um den Lösungsworten Sinn zu verleihen, gebe ich bekannt, dass es sich bei Toldmitma und Pnockel um DIE Jugendwörter des Jahres 2013 handeln wird. Wenn ihr sie noch nicht kennt, liegt das daran, dass ihr nicht so trendy und jugendlich fresh wie der  knorke PCGH_Stephan seid, der selbstverständlich auch über die Herkunft genau Bescheid weiß:
- Toldmitma setzt sich aus den Begriffen "Told", "Mit" und "Ma" zusammen. Angesagte Menschen drücken durch die Verwendung von "Toldmitma" aus, dass Sie ihrer Mutter ("Ma") von einer wichtigen anstehenden Entscheidung erzählt ("Told") haben. Gibt ein Jugendlicher etwa in einer sexuell verführerischen Situation "Toldmitma Baby, lass uns damit noch warten" von sich, weiß das Gegenüber damit augenblicklich, dass der Jugendliche nach Rücksprache mit seiner Mutter mit der Durchführung sexueller Aktivitäten noch eine Weile warten wird und an diesem Tag daher kein beischläflicher Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist.
- Pnockel setzt sich aus den Begriffen "Pickel" und "Nock" zusammen. Bei einem Nock handelt es sich, wie gut informierte Jugendliche ohne ein Blick in den Duden wissen, um den seitlich hervorragenden Teil einer Kommandobrücke. Jugendliche verwenden den Begriff bereits längere Zeit, um scherzhaft ein Jugendzimmer zu bezeichnen, das aufgrund der vielen technischen Gerätschaften an eine Kommandobrücke erinnert. Jugendliche, die sich tagelang ohne elterlichen Zwang in ihrem Zimmer aufhalten, werden daher in Anlehnung an den bekannten Stubenhocker auch Stubennocker genannt. Das dazugehörige Verb lautet "abnocken" und steht für das zu lange Verweilen im häuslichen Nock. Verlässigt ein solcher Stubennocker nicht nur seine Real-Life-Aktivitäten, sondern auch die Körperpflege, können die Pickel Überhand nehmen. Im schlimmsten Fall wird der Stubennocker von seinen Mitmenschen als wandelnder Pickel wahrgenommen. Damit ist der Pnockel die verwahrloste Form des Stubennockers. Äußert ein Jugendlicher beispielsweise "Alter, du bist so krass ab abnocken - du wirst echt noch zum Pnockel!" teilt er seinem Gegenüber mit, dass er bei Fortsetzung seines aktueller Lebensführung mit verstärkter Pickelbildung zu rechnen hat. Statistisch gesehen erhöhen mehr als 12 Stunden Online-Gaming am Tag das Pnockel-Risiko um 1337 Prozent!


----------



## WuBomber411 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

*Erstmal Glückwunsch an die bisherigen Gewinner hier unter euch!* 
Werd diese Runde mal aussetzen, da ick bereits ein neues Netzteil & Gehäuse hab. Nächste Runde geht's dann weiter. 
Also, weiterhin viel Glück allen!

MfG Wu


----------



## Lt.Muuh (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Gehäuse und Netzteil sind bei mir auch schon vorhanden 
Also lass ich euch mal den Vortritt


----------



## Elthy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Ich hab auch keine Luftballons und weiß spontan auch nicht, wo ich die morgen herkriegen soll... 
Die Erklärungen sind cool, ich und ein paar Freunde fanden "Pnockel" auch so klasse, dass wir längere Zeit drüber diskutiert haben. Hat mich ein bisschen an die Sendung "Dings vom Dach" erinnert...


----------



## Niza (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Von mir auch Glückwünsche an alle Gewinner.

Ich werde diese 7te Runde auch aussetzen.
Mir fehlt einfach zu viel wie Kerzen Luftballons usw.

Außerdem will ich mein BeQuiet 600 Watt PCGH Edition CM weiß für nicht auf der Welt hergeben
Es arbeitet schon seit *über* 2 Jahren ohne Probleme und schön leise.
Es sind jetzt genau 2 Jahre und 2 Monate .

Ich finde dieses Gewinnspiel eine super Idee besonders die Kreativen Lösungen sind super

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Merci @ Glückwünsche .
Mit der SSD hab' ich echt den Hauptgewinn gezogen, bin total aus dem Häußchen (hab' davor nie ernsthaft etwas bei einem Gewinnspiel ergattern können).
Sowas würde ich mir als Student normalerweiße nicht leisten... das war's dann wohl mit der Boot-Kaffee-Pause .


----------



## bennySB (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

@PCGH_Stephan:

Ich habe auch beim 6. Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und die korrekten Antworten in der entsprechenden Zeit geliefert, um sicher zu stellen das meine Nachricht habe ich eine Lesebestätigung angefordert jedoch steht die noch auf ungelesen und da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wurde ich überhaupt mit ins Gewinnspiel eingeschlossen?

MfG Benny




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

@bennySB: Ich habe deine Nachricht erhalten. Aufgrund der Menge von PNs habe ich die PNs nicht alle im Forum geöffnet, sondern via Outlook verwaltet, was einige Bedienungsvorteile bietet. Ich erhalte von PNs standardmäßig eine Kopie als E-Mail, sodass jede an mich geschickte PN berücksichtigt wurde.


----------



## Airboume (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Nu hab ich tagelang geknobelt und nichts abgestaubt. 
Für die aktuelle Runde hab ich weder Lftballons noch Kerzen... Schätze nicht, dass ich das heute noch auftreiben kann...


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Sind für Runde 7 auch Tischläufer anstatt klassische Tischdecken ok?

Wir haben nur Tischläufer und auf das Netzteil bin ich schon scharf, vor allem da ich bald einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen möchte... egal, morgen werden Ballons geholt und dann heißt es "schöner wohnen mit caduzzz"


----------



## snake22 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das      18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und *deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland      befindet.*


 
Schade, dass sich daran nichts geändert hat.

_Gezeichnet,
ein treuer Leser seit Ausgabe 06/2002...


_Edith: Habe gerade die Erklärung dazu von Stephan gefunden, falls es noch jemand wissen möchte: #139
Die Wirtschaftskammer ist also scheinbar schuld...


----------



## DF_zwo (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Wenn es aus rechtlichen Gründen ist, kann die Computec Media AG da auch nichts dran ändern. Also beschwer dich nicht - die können da auch nichts für. Nur weil ihr in Österreich (auch) Deutsch sprecht, habt ihr noch lange nichts mit Deutschland zu tun. Das wäre genauso als würde sich jetzt jemand mit Wohnsitz in Frankreich, Polen o.ä. beschweren... es ist ein anderes Land - punkt. Pech gehabt.


----------



## Asus4ever (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Yeah, gleich mal mitmachen 
Aber erstmal Ballons suchen :/
Das Case oder das NT könnte ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## SnakeZwei (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Zum Tag der Einheit wünsche ich euch allen einen schönen Feiertag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0nixx (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Einen schönen Feiertag an alle ! Und das ist mein Vorschlag für die Runde7.


----------



## babumama (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Trifft sich ja gut, heute sollte es eh ein Geburtstagsessen geben 

Einen schönen Feiertag euch allen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bennySB (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Hab mal ne Frage zur Runde 7:

Darf eigentlich nur das auf dem Bild zu sehen sein was gefordert ist oder dürfen auch etwaige Anpassungen bzw. Zusätze mit drauf ohne dass das geforderte verdeckt wird?


----------



## Poempel (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Hier ist mein Beitrag. Das Namensschild ist leider etwas klein geraten (zwischen den Luftballons).

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Wird das beste Bild ausgewählt oder werden die Gewinner per Zufall aus allen korrekten Teilnahmen ermittelt?


----------



## DarkBlue (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*



Poempel schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch: Wird das beste Bild  ausgewählt oder werden die Gewinner per Zufall aus allen korrekten  Teilnahmen ermittelt?



Darauf hatte Stephan schon mal was geschrieben:



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ...Ja, *sofern die Bedingungen erfüllt sind, ist die Art der Gestaltung nebensächlich und beeinflusst nicht die Gewinnchance*. Wäre es nicht so, hätten viele Nutzer mit weniger Freizeit realistisch gesehen kaum eine Chance, weil der Zeitaufwand deutlich steigen würde, um ein Bild zu liefern, das alle anderen Lösungsvorschläge übertrifft. Zweitens gefallen mir viele Einsendungen sehr gut, aber die Gründe sind häufig unterschiedlich. Mal ist das Foto einfach gelungen (schöne Perspektive, gute Schärfe, ansprechende Farben etc.), bei einem anderen ist die Anordnung vielleicht sehr kreativ (Beispiel: Mausefalle) und ein anderer User war vielleicht auf Dienstreise und hat aus seinen begrenzten Möglichkeiten vor Ort das Maximum herausgeholt. Wie gewichtet man das, wie stark sollte der persönliche Geschmack entscheiden? Das ist mir zu subjektiv, um danach einen Gewinner zu bestimmen. Aber natürlich sind kreative Umsetzungen gerne gesehen, denn am Ende soll es bei so einem Gewinnspiel doch auch Spaß machen, die Lösungen zu erarbeiten und andere Lösungen anzugucken. Die Aufgabenstellungen sind schließlich auch aufwendiger als bei einem 08/15-Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Chad (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 4 mit Gaming-Gehäuse von LC-Power*

Schönen Feiertag euch allen.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

@Chad:  Hast du die Tischdecke aus der Weihnachtskiste geklaut?  Geht gaaar nicht 

Außerdem sollte man so schönes Holz nicht verdecken ...   Außer mal kurz um hier teilzunehmen ...


----------



## CyberMuth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Restfeiertag!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bennySB (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Anbei mal meine Bilder für die Geburtstagsfeier, ich dachte mir das der EXTREM Besucher einen besonderen Platz verdient hat mit entsprechendem Besteck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cl1ff (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Alles Gute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Wenn die kleinen racker "P", "C", "G", "H" und "Extreme" schon groooß sind dürfen sie am Esstisch sitzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wenn sie doch noch wachsen müssen und die Eltern mitkommen, dann sitzen sie in der Küche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wenn die kleinen Mistkröten aber an caduzzz' PC rumspielen müssen sie am Coutchtisch sitzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und wie ich Trottel gerade sehe habe ich "Extrem" anstatt "Extreme" geschrieben
schade, dabei war ich so scharf auf das Netzteil......naja, wat soll's hatte trotzdem Spass und wünsche Allen viel Glück!


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

„P“, „C“, „G“, „H“ und „EXTREM“ sind herzlich zur Geburtstagsparty eingeladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hugobiw06 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Happy Birthday to you ......


----------



## bennySB (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

@caduzzz: Mach dir keinen Kopf, es war ja auch vorgegeben Extrem zu schreiben und nicht Extreme.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

ah, puuuh..ja, danke dir, hab' auch gerade nochmal nachgeguckt


----------



## stadler5 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Die Geburtstagsgäste können kommen!


----------



## stadler5 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*



> Fünf Platzschildchen, die jeweils den Namen eines anderen Gasts trägt. Die Gäste heißen „P“, „C“, „G“, „H“ und „EXTREM



Was ist eigentlich Richtig für den Gast!!!  So wie ihr es gefordert habt "*EXTREM*" oder *EXTREME* ?????


----------



## Rizzl (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Da ja schon einige Fotos von schönen Partytischen gepostet worden sind und in meiner WG kein geeigneter Tisch steht, dachte ich, ich versuch es mal mit einer Zeichnung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Richtig für den Gast!!!  So wie ihr es gefordert habt "*EXTREM*" oder *EXTREME* ?????


 Ich werde beides gelten lassen. Die kürzere Variante wurde zwar gefordert, aber es handelt sich zugegebenermaßen um einen Fehler.


----------



## Quppi (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Hier ist meine Feier - Happy Birthday PCGH-Extrem(e)


----------



## Icewolf77 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Hier feier ich doch auch mal mit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrovilli (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Hier mein Tisch. Man beachte die Liebe zum Detail, meinen kleinen Claptrap. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkBlue (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

O-Ton....:
"Oh .. Schatz das ist aber süß ... für Uns?! ... wer kommt den noch?" .... 

Das waren harte 5 Minuten ... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pringles (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

fuu zeiten falsch aufgeschrieben dachte es wär um 20:35 abgabe -.- naja immer auf den letzten drücker machen muss ja irgendwann mal bestraft werden. viel glück dem rest, das nächste mal werde ich pünktlicher sein


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Geht doch auch bis 20:35 oder sehe ich das falsch?

Mein Beitrag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pringles (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

hmm der post von stephan ist von 18:35 und danach 48 stunden, also dürfte das außerhalb der frist sein  da aber noch kein ende bekannt gegeben wurde könnte es echt noch laufen. ich glaub ich deck mal schnell den tisch^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Also bei mir steht über dem Post 20:35


----------



## pringles (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

ahh jetzt weiß ich meinen fehler, bei mir geht die uhr im forum immer 2 stunden falsch  ich les mir erstmal bilderupload durch, mal sehen wie viel zeit ich dann noch zum machen habe


----------



## SirChris (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Endlich konnte die Discokugel in der Küche mal wieder eingeschaltet werden! Party, Party, Go, Go, Go!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die Chips sind jetzt schon wieder alle...


----------



## pringles (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

so und los


----------



## pringles (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

fuuu jetzt braucht mein netz auch noch 3min um 3 lächerliche bilder hochzuladen  naja bei mir steht eh 18:37 als zeit des uploads  sorry für die micker luftballons, kann dank weißheitszahn entfernung nicht ganz so gut blasen -.- mal sehen obb ich damit noch was gewinnen kann


----------



## SirChris (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Wann ist es eigentlich soweit, dass wir einen Kuchen backen dürfen? Ich hätte da noch ein paar alte Hardwarereste die verschwinden müssen


----------



## Poempel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Also wenn ich richtig gezählt habe gibt es 18 gültige Teilnahmen... keine schlechten Chancen...


----------



## bennySB (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Ich finde die Art des Gewinnspiels einfach cool. Für die Leute die verrückt genug sind kann es sich richtig lohnen weil halt nicht so viele mitmachen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Die Bemerkungen die meine Eltern machen, wenn ich damit anfangen meinen PC zu verkleiden oder für einen Unbekannten einen Geburtstagstisch decke sind einfach genial


----------



## bennySB (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Sieht bei meiner Frau nicht anders aus. Jetzt habe ich leider Erwartungen geschaffen die ich zu ihrem nächsten Geburtstag überbieten muss bzgl. der Tischdeko etc.


----------



## Poempel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Ich hoffe die Auswertung lässt nicht so lange auf sich warten


----------



## Quppi (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig


----------



## DarkBlue (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Habt Ihr auch schon keine Fingernägel mehr?!


----------



## pringles (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

die hab ich noch , aber 2 dosen chips sind weg. und das obwohl ich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit ungültig bin -.- frustfressen ftw


----------



## Poempel (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Jetzt müssen wir uns garantiert noch bis Montag gedulden...


----------



## bennySB (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Sicher doch, ist doch Wochenende xD


----------



## Quppi (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Frustfressen ist gut  Mein Grund: Bis jetzt noch nichts gewonnen


----------



## bennySB (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Hat die Redaktion Urlaub? xD^^


----------



## stadler5 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Schade das die Gewinne von Runde 2 noch nicht verschickt wurde


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

Sind ja teilweise ziemlich im Verzug mit dem Verschicken...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Runde 8 startet in Kürze.


Poempel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Auswertung lässt nicht so lange auf sich warten


Die Runde-7-Gewinner werden heute angeschrieben.


stadler5 schrieb:


> Schade das die Gewinne von Runde 2 noch nicht verschickt wurde


 Ich habe soeben noch einmal nachgefragt, wie weiter verfahren wird.


s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Sind ja teilweise ziemlich im Verzug mit dem Verschicken...


 Ich kann leider nur auf das FAQ verweisen: 





> *Frage:* Wie lange muss ich auf meinen Gewinn warten?
> *Antwort:*  Es kann leider einige Wochen dauern, bis Sie Ihren Gewinn erhalten.  Einige Preise verschicken wir aus der Redaktion, andere Preise  verschickt der Hersteller direkt an Sie bzw. ist noch auf dem Weg zu uns  - auf die internen Abläufe haben wir dabei keinen Einfluss. Sollte ein  spezielles Produkt noch nicht erhältlich sein, werden wir darauf  hinweisen und Sie erhalten das Produkt dann, wenn es auch im Handel zu  erwerben ist.


----------



## bennySB (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Na gut dadurch das man alles umsonst kriegt finde ich nicht das man sich dabei beschweren bräuchte, Hauptsache es kommt überhaupt an.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Das sollte auch keine Kritik sein, nur ne Bemerkung 
Ich bin davon ja auch gar nicht betroffen, dann hab ich auch keinen Grund mich zu beschweren


----------



## bennySB (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

xD das ist ne gute Einstellung hehe


----------



## pringles (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

jep warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die neue runde, nachdem in der letzten mir mein langsames internet eines strich durch die rechnung gemacht hat


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Juhu bald gehts weiter , bin schon auf die nächste Runde gespannt was es wieder für schöne Aufgaben gibt .
Echt top, ich finde dieses mal das Gewinnspiel richtig lustig vorallem die Aufgaben sind echt der Hammer , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## bennySB (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Das stimmt wohl, man wird Zuhause zwar für bekloppt erklärt aber was macht man(n) nicht alles für seinen PC xD (ja ich nehme mir mal raus zu behaupten das dies hier fast nur Männer machen)


----------



## zockerprince15 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 7 mit Netzteil und Gehäuse von Cougar*

Hoffentlich kann ich noch mitmachen. Bin jetzt dann bis Freitag Abend Geschäftlich in Italien. 
Die Gewinne waren ja bis jetzt echt super. Leider habe ich noch nichts gewonnen . Aber ich hatte meinen Spaß.

Und das mit dem für bekloppt erklärt kenne ich auch


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 8)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 8 gibt es *zwei Preise von Sapphire* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*Sapphire FleX HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB GDDR5:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sapphire-Grafikkarte ist mit einer im 28-Nanometer-Verfahren gefertigten Radeon-GPU ausgestattet, die für 1 GHz Kerntakt spezifiziert ist. Der 2 GiByte fassende Videospeicher läuft mit 1.200 MHz, was dank GDDR5-Technik einem effektiven Takt von 4.800 MHz entspricht. Die Grafikkarte mit PCI-Express 3.0 unterstützt DirectX 11, OpenGL 4.2 sowie Shader Model 5.0. Die FleX HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB GDDR5 verfügt über einen Dual-X-Kühler mit Heatpipe-Technik und zwei Ventilatoren. Die Bildausgabe erfolgt wahlweise via Dual-Link-DVI, Single-Link-DVI-D, HDMI oder Display-Port. AMD Eyefinity 2.0 ermöglicht den Anschluss von drei Bildschirmen für ein noch intensiveres Spielerlebnis. Dank Sapphires spezieller FleX-Technik ist auch im Triple-Monitoring-Betrieb kein Monitor mit Display-Port erforderlich, wie es bei Eyefinity der Fall ist. Mehr Informationen zur FleX HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB GDDR5 gibt es bei Sapphire.

*Sapphire VaporX HD 7770 GHz Edition OC 1GB GDDR5:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grafikchip dieser Radeon HD 7770 ist auf 1,1 GHz vorübertaktet und kann auf 1 GiByte GDDR5-VRAM mit 1.300 MHz (effektiv 5.200 MHz) zugreifen. Die PCI-Express-3.0-Grafikkarte beherrscht mit DirectX 11, OpenGL 4.2 und Shader Model 5.0 alle aktuellen Techniken zur Darstellung von PC-Spielen. Die namensgebende Verdampfungskammer der VaporX HD 7770 GHz Edition sorgt für eine effiziente Wärmeabfuhr. Anschlussseitig werden Dual-Link-DVI-D, Dual-Link-DVI-I, HDMI sowie Display-Port geboten. Wie die Sapphire FleX HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB GDDR5 unterstützt die Karte die Multi-GPU-Technik CrossfireX zur Leistungssteigerung. Weitere Angaben zur VaporX HD 7770 GHz Edition OC 1GB GDDR5 mit Eyefinity-2.0-Unterstützung gibt es auf der Website von Sapphire.

---

*Runde 8: Der Geburtstagskuchen*

Hier seid ihr richtig. Hier muss es sein! Seit euch an jenem Zockerabend das Glück verlassen hat, ist nichts mehr wie vorher. „Spielschulden sind Ehrenschulden, vergiss das nicht!“ hört ihr immer noch die Stimme des Don - und Don PC vergisst nie! Dabei schien alles so einfach! Ihr zeigt euer kleines arrangiertes Foto und - Bingo - kassiert dafür den Hauptgewinn. Doch das Glück ist flüchtig und so ließ es euch mit leeren Händen zurück. Zu eurer Überraschung war Don PC jedoch gnädig: „Wie bedauerlich - aber du hast Einsatzfreude gezeigt. Das gefällt mir. Ich denke, ich werde dir noch eine Chance geben ...“ Nochmal dürft ihr allerdings nicht auf Milde hoffen. Das wisst ihr. Deshalb muss es dieses Mal klappen, selbst bei eurem Pech! Doch ihr seid zuversichtlich. Die Aufgabe ist so einfach, dass selbst ihr sie diesmal gebacken bekommen solltet ...

---

Gefordert sind drei Bilder, konkret drei nicht manipuliertes Fotos, auf denen folgendes zu sehen ist:

1. Bild:
- Alle Zutaten und alle Back-Utensilien (ausser dem Ofen) die Ihr zum Zubereiten und Verzieren 
 eures Kuchens oder eurer Torte braucht
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

2. Bild
- Der Kuchen bzw. die Torte wird im Ofen gebacken (Wichtig: Bitte seid vorsichtig und verbrennt euch nicht, falls ihr für das Bild den heißen Ofen öffnen solltet!)
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

3.Bild
- Der fertig gebackene und verzierte Kuchen oder die fertige und verzierte Torte
- Auf dem Kuchen oder der Torte steht leserlich „PCGHX“ mit einer beliebigen Verzierungsmöglichkeit geschrieben
- Fünf brennende Kerzen, die auf den Kuchen oder die Torte gesteckt sind
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Für den Kuchen oder die Torte darf jedes beliebige Rezept und jede dafür geeignete Backform verwendet werden. Die Verzierungen dürfen ebenfalls mit jedem für Kuchen oder Torten typischen Verzierungsmaterial(ien) aufgebracht werden (z.B. Schokoladenglasur, Nüsse ganz und gehackt, Kokosstreusel, Zuckerperlen und ähnliches)

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 96 Stunden bzw. 5760 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via Linksklick auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die   Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC   Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet   als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 08.10.2012 und endet am 12.10.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren   Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.        Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von    Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder    Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom    Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern werden eine Sapphire FleX HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB GDDR5 oder  eine Sapphire VaporX HD 7770 GHz Edition OC 1GB GDDR5 für je einen von zwei Gewinnern  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in     diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der      Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.        Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die  Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern        bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle        Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist        jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner        sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären        die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die   Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos   abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen        Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten   Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter   in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu    unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch        oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der        Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an   seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im        Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne     benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb        einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die     angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige     E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige     Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe     fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und        Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das        Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von    äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder        Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das        Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten        unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß        Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige        Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung        des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von  Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des  Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung  die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet  der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren,  vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die  leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen  genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei        Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach        Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines        Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach   dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder        beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von        Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so        weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin       einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im        Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der   Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,   Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,   Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen        Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger    Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte        Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit        Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem        Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie  Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## Quppi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Endlich Kuchen backen - und ich weiß was nach dem Foto mit dem Kuchen passiert


----------



## zockerprince15 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Oh mann, mal schauen ob ichs heute noch schaffe einen Kuchen zu backen.

Eine neue Graka könnte ich nämlich schon gebrauchen


----------



## bennySB (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Okay es steht fest, sobald ich das mache schickt mich meine Frau in die Klapse xD^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Morgen werden Zutaten gekauft


----------



## pringles (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

diesmal kann ich nur gewinnen, auf jeden fall gewicht


----------



## zockerprince15 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Hab grad meine Frau angerufen und hab sie gefragt ob sie einkaufen gehen möchte. 
Darauf hin meinte sie nur wie bekloppt ich bin und hat es mir mehr oder weniger Verboten 
Also wird das wohl doch nix mit der neuen Graka


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Da es ne Torte wird fang ich jetzt schon mal mit dem Tortenboden an


----------



## bennySB (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

@zockerprinz: geh auf Chefkoch.de such die ein Rezept raus und dann geh doch einfach selbst einkaufen und mach alles selber dann kann sie nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## zockerprince15 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Naja mal schauen wann ich heute aus dem büro rauskomme vlt. schaffe ichs ja noch rechtzeitig bevor die läden schließen.


----------



## bennySB (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Du hast bis Freitag Zeit das zu machen. Also heute Sachen kaufen, morgen trapieren und übermorgen backen und servieren. 

Ich persönlich werde nicht mitmachen, wäre ja unfair etwas zu gewinnen um es dann zu verkaufen, hoffe nur dass das hier niemand so handhabt.


----------



## zockerprince15 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Naja heute müsste ich noch vor 8 einkaufen gehne da ja dann die läden schließen. Dann müsste ich noch backen, denn ich bin ab morgen bis Freitag abends im ausland auf geschäftsreise. Und da wirds wohl nix mit kuchenbacken.

Und ja es ist wirklich traurig wenn jemand teilnimmt und es dann verkauft weil er es nicht braucht.


----------



## DarkBlue (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So Rezept herausgesucht - morgen wird eingekauft 

Das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## Lt.Muuh (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

mist, vor kurzem erst einen Hd7870 gekauft 
Wieder aussetzen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Noch kurz zum Supermarkt gefahren und die Zutaten gekauft...
Der Boden ist schon im Backofen


----------



## Raketenjoint (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Wie funktioniert das mit den Geschmackstests?


----------



## bennySB (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Musst den fertigen Kuchen einfach per DHL verschicken und hoffen das er am Stück ankommt xD


----------



## SirChris (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Juhu, endlich eine Aufgabe nach meinem GESCHMACK


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Tortenboden ist fertig 
Morgen mach ich mich an die Creme


----------



## MyArt (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich hasse euch, ich werde immer fetter xD
Die 7870 ist natürlich genau die Karte auf die ich eh schon ein Auge geworfen haben 

Morgen wird bei mir dann mal los gebacken x)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

Travel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hasse euch, ich werde immer fetter xD
> Die 7870 ist natürlich genau die Karte auf die ich eh schon ein Auge geworfen haben
> 
> Morgen wird bei mir dann mal los gebacken x)



Kannst ja nen kleinen Kuchen backen


----------



## Java_Jim (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Habe mich natürlich gleich ans Kuchenbacken gemacht,

denn Kuchen und die Aussicht auf eine neue GraKa mag doch wirklich jeder


Da sind die Zutaten und benutzten Geräte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da der Kuchen, wie er im Ofen eingesperrt ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da ist der fertige Schokokuchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Mit ganzen Zuckerwürfeln ?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Geil! Das wäre meine Torte


----------



## thomebau (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Der Kuchen is wohl auch so nach dem Motto: Diabetes ich komme!


----------



## SirChris (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Die restlichen Zuckerwürfel sind in der Füllung?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



SirChris schrieb:


> Die restlichen Zuckerwürfel sind in der Füllung?


 
Ich denke, daraus besteht der Kuchen unter der Glasur


----------



## DF_zwo (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ist der aus einem der Thermomix Rezepthefte? Oder hast du den Thermomix nur zum mischen benutzt?


----------



## der_knoben (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mit ganzen Zuckerwürfeln ?


Da fällt mir nur ein: ZUcker ist gut gegen Zähne.



SirChris schrieb:


> Die restlichen Zuckerwürfel sind in der Füllung?


 
Die sind wahrscheinlich schon in den Zahnhohlräumen als Füllung.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Die Aufgaben sind klasse, macht immer Spass die Bilder zu sehen, hier mal ein Lob an die Redakteure

was ich aber wirklich richtig cool finde sind die User (leider zu wenige finde ich), die hier die ganzen Späße mitmachen und sich kreativ, aber zwanglos, gegenseitig übertrumpfen und motivieren


----------



## SnakeZwei (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Und hier mein Quark(kuchen) zum Thema 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim "Happy Birthday" ist mir leider die Farbe ausgegangen und es kam nur noch Matsch aus der Tube


----------



## DarkBlue (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Hehe SnakeZwei,
Feuerlöscher neben Backofen for the win! 

"Alles ist sicher Schatz "


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Hiermit beantrage ich ein RL-Forentreffen zwecks  fachgerechter Weiterverarbeitung der ganzen leckeren Kuchen!


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hiermit beantrage ich ein RL-Forentreffen zwecks  fachgerechter Weiterverarbeitung der ganzen leckeren Kuchen!


 Ich melde mich für etwaige Überkapazitäten


----------



## Entscholl (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

aaaaaa


----------



## opustr (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich bekomme schon Schwirigkeiten beim Pizza aufwärmen und da gleich Torte backen,ich lasse das lieber.Viel Spass ihr Bäcker!


----------



## DarkBlue (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Und los gehts:

*Gâteau marbré ala DarkBlue* (der erste Kuchen in meiner Küche o_O) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Verdammt, die Aufgabe war wohl ein Eigentor. Ratet mal, wer gerade in der Redaktion sitzt und Lust auf Kuchen hat.


----------



## Blackmami (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Sehen alle sehr lecker aus, bloß fällt mir auf, das die Rührbehälter teilweise fehlen.


----------



## DarkBlue (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Blackmami schrieb:


> Sehen alle sehr lecker aus, bloß fällt mir auf, das die Rührbehälter teilweise fehlen.





PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Alle Zutaten und alle Back-Utensilien (ausser dem Ofen) die Ihr zum Zubereiten und Verzieren
> eures Kuchens oder eurer Torte braucht



Lieber Stephan jetzt sag mir nicht, dass es auch zwingend notwendig ist, dass auch eine "Rührschüssel" abgebildet sein muss - schließlich kann ich das je nach Kuchen (Rührkuchen) auch in der Backform direkt machen oder?


----------



## pringles (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



DarkBlue schrieb:


> Lieber Stephan jetzt sag mir nicht, dass es auch zwingend notwendig ist, dass auch eine "Rührschüssel" abgebildet sein muss - schließlich kann ich das je nach Kuchen (Rührkuchen) auch in der Backform direkt machen oder?


 
tja schade schokolade, damit haben sich meine gewinnchancen verbessert^^  ne ich glaub das lässt sich zählen, außerdem ha bich schon gewonnen, wenn ich nochmal gewinne wär das riesiges glück  (trotzdem werde ich backen)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So, endlich fertig 
Und die Torte schmeckt sowas von guuuuut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Blackmami schrieb:


> Sehen alle sehr lecker aus, bloß fällt mir auf, das die Rührbehälter teilweise fehlen.


 
Rührbehälter? Bei uns wird das direkt in der Backform vermischt 

@s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w: Sau geil, sag deiner Frau/Freundin sie hat ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## Entscholl (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

@s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w

Es fehlen die 2 Bilder vom Ofen und Zutaten


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ist mir auch grade aufgefallen


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ist mir auch grade aufgefallen


 
Back noch einen ;D


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich darf nur einen Post abgeben
Und ich hab ja auch die Bilder von den Zutaten und dem Kuchen im Ofen 

Edit: siehe da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, hab ja schon mal was gewonnen


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Was ist mit EDIT?


----------



## Andrejews (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> So, endlich fertig
> Und die Torte schmeckt sowas von guuuuut
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice, sieht aber irgendwie radioaktiv aus.


----------



## Entscholl (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 8)
> 
> - Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation.



@ ct5010

Deshalb


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

oha, das ist bitter


----------



## Raketenjoint (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich hab Hunger ...


@ Stephan: Beanschlage doch Beweisstücke.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Was ist mit EDIT?


 
Die Bilder hab ich in den Post n Stück weiter oben reineditiert, zur Vollständigkeit


----------



## MyArt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So hier mal mein Beitrag. Ich hatte voll Lust auf Zitronenkuchen


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So, ich hoffe ich gewinne dieses Mal auch etwas . Ich denke die Buchstaben sind erkennbar^^

LG Sony


----------



## Niza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Komisch ,
Wenn ich die ganzen Fotos sehe dann bekomme ich irgendwie Hunger auf Kuchen

Ein großes Lob an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben einen Kuchen zu backen

@Travel 
Schicker Computer auf dem Kuchen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Chron-O-John (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Okay, ich glaube ich muss jetzt zum ersten mal in meinem Leben einen Kuchen Backen. So eine Grafikkarte wäre schon super!

Wie werden die Gewinner eigentlich ermittelt? Zufällig unter allen richtigen Einsendungen oder durch eine "Jury" die die Kuchen Bewertet? Leider kann man den Geschmack ja nicht mit durch die Bilder schicken...


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Wie werden die Gewinner eigentlich ermittelt? Zufällig unter allen richtigen Einsendungen oder durch eine "Jury" die die Kuchen Bewertet? Leider kann man den Geschmack ja nicht mit durch die Bilder schicken...


 
Die Qualität ist egal,  unter der Anzahl aller korrekt eingestellten Ergebnisse wird verlost.


Ich denke auch ernsthaft darüber nach zu backen ...   Aber wenn ich das mache, sollte ichs lieber nicht selbst essen


----------



## Chron-O-John (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich finde nicht, dass die Qualität egal ist, ich will den Kuchen ja schließlich nachher auch verputzen
Na dann ab zum Supermarkt!


----------



## SirChris (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So, hier kommt meine Kuchenhardware, ein Milchreispuddingkuchen mit Kirschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ein paar Details, zumal ich mich beim Backen gefühlt habe wie bei einer Kochshow ("So und jetzt machen wir den Teig und wenn der fertig ist, kommen wir zur Füllung meine Damen und Herren!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier kam dann schon die erste gierige Gabel ins Bild und das erste Stück wurde angeschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und es hat sehr gut geschmeckt


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich hätte nicht erwartet, hier so viele Leute zu finden, die ein genießbares Gericht herstellen können, geschweige denn einen so komplexen Kuchen


----------



## Asus4ever (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht erwartet, hier so viele Leute zu finden, die ein genießbares Gericht herstellen können, geschweige denn einen so komplexen Kuchen


 
Warum? Wozu gibt's Ehefrauen/Freundinnen/Mütter? 
PS: Mein *selbstgemachter* Kuchen kommt gleich


----------



## DarkBlue (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Asus4ever schrieb:


> Warum? Wozu gibt's Ehefrauen/Freundinnen/Mütter?



Na um sich gerade der Herausforderung selbst zu stellen!  [machen lassen ist doch doof!]


----------



## Chad (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Geschmacksprobe wurde bereits vorgenommen.


----------



## A23 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und hier meine Schockoladenbrownies mit Orangencréme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr lecker stopft aber ordentlich. 
peace


----------



## CyberMuth (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Und hier ist mein schöner Zitronenkuchen. Lecker Lecker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master-W (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



> "Liebe geht durch den Magen! "



♥ ♥ ♥ 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 
♥ ♥ ♥ 

Schmecken tut er wunderbar ! 

Tolles Gewinnspiel! Lob an alle anderen fleißigen.
Jetzt muss nur Fortuna noch nachhelfen und ich hab die GraKa, die ich mir für meinen neuen PC eh holen wollte... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkBlue (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Jetzt fällt mir gerade auf, dass wir fleißigen Bäcker ja eigentlich auch das Rezept hätten veröffentlichen können 
Das wäre sicher auch interessant da hier der ein oder andere Kuchen echt lecker ausschaut!

-YAM YAM-


----------



## PAUI (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

von *SirChris* hätte ich gerne das rezept


----------



## Asus4ever (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

 Die sehen echt lecker aus 
Zu meiner vorhin genanntn Information, dass die Bilder von meinem Kuchen gleich kommen: Erst morgen vormittag  Skyrim hatte eine höhere Anziehungskraft als der Upload


----------



## pringles (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

so jetzt erstmal 45 min schokolade im wasserbad erwärmt, wollte meinen kuchen schön schokoladig beschriften (hab mir das so geil vorgestellt, dunkle deck schoki und dann mit weißer was draufgeschrieben ) musste jetzt feststellen die weiße schmilzt nicht, könnte daran liegen das 2003  das mhd war, jetzt muss ich mir nen anderen affentanz für die beschriftung ausgenken^^


----------



## BlackWolf (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Fertig^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quppi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Hier mein Mamorkuchen. Entschuldigt die schlechte Bildqualität. Ist mienem Iphone geschuldet.
PS: Das Stück Hund auf dem Zutatenbild ist nicht auf oder im Kuchen


----------



## Quppi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Oh Mann ich war kurz davor auf bearbeiten zu klicken. Es soll natürlich heißen: "...ist meinem Iphone geschuldet."


----------



## SuschMC (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Soooo, ich hab nen Pflaumenkuchen gemacht^^ Ist nicht so süß und trotzdem lecker. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pringles (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

so hab jetzt erstmal nen schönen mohnkuchen mit schokoüberzug gemacht  morgen kommen bilder  eltern fanden dass das ne super vorbereitung fü meine morgige englischarbeit ist


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



pringles schrieb:


> eltern fanden dass das ne super vorbereitung fü meine morgige englischarbeit ist


 
Das finde ich auch!   Bringt ja nichts, alles zu können, und dann in der Klausur zu verhungern


----------



## SirChris (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



pringles schrieb:


> so hab jetzt erstmal nen schönen mohnkuchen mit schokoüberzug gemacht  morgen kommen bilder  eltern fanden dass das ne super vorbereitung fü meine morgige englischarbeit ist


 Kuchen backen ist viel wichtiger, soetwas nennt man Erlernung von Softskills und die sind immer gefragt 

PS: Rezept is per PN raus


----------



## Shubi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Dann mach ich auch mal mit, denn Kuchen geht immer und eine Austausch Grafikkarte für meine HD 4850 könnte ich auch gebrauchen 

Bei mir gibt es einen leckeren Makronenkuchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der dritte Buchstabe, den man vllt als Fragezeichen deuten könnte, soll nen G sein


----------



## MyArt (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom,

hab meinen Kuchen fast allein aufgegessen 

Ich hoffe euren waren auch lecker^^

@SirChris ,  bitte auch an mich  Wenn man jmd. wieder Geburtstag hat. Sieht gut aus^^


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Travel schrieb:


> @SirChris ,  bitte auch an mich  Wenn man jmd. wieder Geburtstag hat. Sieht gut aus^^


 
Schließe mich dem an, allerdings auch zu dem Zweck, dass ich einen Kuchen für unseren Kurs wegen 3x Zuspätkommens backen musste  Naja sieht aber echt toll aus der Kuchen!


----------



## hugobiw06 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

hmmm schön leckeren "versunkenen" Apfelkuchen essen... muss mich aber noch bis um 18 uhr gedulden bis meine freundin aus der uni kommt


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem an, allerdings auch zu dem Zweck, dass ich einen Kuchen für unseren Kurs wegen 3x Zuspätkommens backen musste  Naja sieht aber echt toll aus der Kuchen!


 
Ich bin dadurch schon geübt  

Letztens einfach mal richtig dreist:  Mit dem Kuchen 10min zu spät kommen und dann damit die nächsten 30min Unterricht versauen, weil alle mit essen beschäftigt sind    Mein Lehrer muss mich bald echt hassen


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin dadurch schon geübt



Ist mir erst einmal passiert, Mathe hatte ich immer in den 1. oder 1.+2. Stunden dann passiert dies mal leichter durch ein böses Verkehrsunternehmen  Sonst war mein Stundenplan zum Glück gut gestreut^^ 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Letztens einfach mal richtig dreist:  Mit dem Kuchen 10min zu spät kommen und dann damit die nächsten 30min Unterricht versauen, weil alle mit essen beschäftigt sind    Mein Lehrer muss mich bald echt hassen


----------



## Shubi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

In meinem Physik LK gab es jede Woche nen Kuchen  und wenn wir eine Arbeit geschrieben haben, hat mein Lehrer einen mitgebracht 
Wir waren sein erster LK und somit konnten wir ihn beeinflussen, sodass nun auch sein 2. LK Kuchen backen muss


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Shubi schrieb:


> In meinem Physik LK gab es jede Woche nen Kuchen  und wenn wir eine Arbeit geschrieben haben, hat mein Lehrer einen mitgebracht
> Wir waren sein erster LK und somit konnten wir ihn beeinflussen, sodass nun auch sein 2. LK Kuchen backen muss


 
Bei uns gabs auch ne Lehrerin die hat das auch so gemacht  Nur die hat nie nen Kuchen mitgebracht


----------



## WuBomber411 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So, hier is denn auch mal meine "3 stöckige Kuchentorte". 
War zwar auch nicht mein erster Backversuch, jedoch hab ich bis jetzt nur Kuchen, statt Torte gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls noch jemand von euch Hunger gekriegt hat, hier mal das Rezept:


Spoiler



_*Grundrezept:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aber statt Margarine, Butter verwendet! Und n bisschen mehr Stärkemehl, damit's "fluffiger" wird!
Die Nelken kann man übrigens, wie ich, auch weglassen (ergibt aber mit dem Zimt n leckeres Weihnachtsaroma).
Hab als Füllung zwischen die Schichten dann noch Aprikosenmarmelade gemacht (nach Sacherart^^)!
Zum Schluss nur noch mit Marzipan, Schoko- oder Zuckerglasur oder was auch immer verzieren und fertig. 
_Guten Appetit!_ 


Und hier noch ein paar Detailbilder (_Handyfotos/2MP_):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Shubi schrieb:


> In meinem Physik LK gab es jede Woche nen Kuchen  und wenn wir eine Arbeit geschrieben haben, hat mein Lehrer einen mitgebracht
> Wir waren sein erster LK und somit konnten wir ihn beeinflussen, sodass nun auch sein 2. LK Kuchen backen muss



hab ich in katholische religion, mein kurs hat zu spitzenzeiten 8 schüler (hach es ist herrlich ne minderheit zu sein^^ zumindest im niedersachsen), da ist er dann ganz gechillt drauf und abwechselnd immer kuchen backen und essen  (einer der hauptgründe für meine anwesenheit ) und das ist ein eigentlich für seine strenge bekannter mathelehrer 

so und jetzt zum topic, mein wundervoller mohnkuchen mit schokoüberzug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr lecker, fanden alle  und eigentlich wollte ich pcghx ganz stilsicher mit weißer schoki schreiben, die ist aber selbst im waaser bad nach 45 min nicht weichgeworden, ich glaub das die 2003 abgelaufen ist könnte der grund sein


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

boa gegen meine vorposter kann ich ja gar nicht gegen anstinken^^ aber er war lecker und ich hab es selbst gemacht


----------



## SirChris (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Wegen allgemeinem Interesse am Milchreispuddingkirschkuchen ist hier das Rezept  


Spoiler



Hallo,

also der Kuchen ist wirklich ganz einfach zu backen. Ich hab dieses Rezept verwendet allerdings etwas abgewandelt:
RUF Lebensmittel - Rezepte
Ich hab alle Angaben dort immer etwas aufgerundet, sodass die Zutaten nachher so aussahen:

Streusel:
300g Mehl,
1 Päckchen Backpulver,
1 P. RUF Vanillin-Zucker,
100 g Butter,
100g Zucker,
1 Ei

Füllung:
1 Glas Sauerkirschen,(Abtropfgewicht 350g)
1 Beutel RUF Milchreis,
1 Beutel RUF Vanille-Pudding,
100 g Zucker,
1 l Milch

Statt Milch und Sahne habe ich nur Sahne genommen, weil der Kuchen dann  nicht ganz so "schwer" wird. Mit Sahne schmeckt es allerdings etwas  besser.

Bei dem Teig kannst du wirklich alle Zutaten zusammenschütten und dann  mit ner Rührmaschine verrühren, dass wird dann so ein Streuselteig, denn  du am Ende mit den Händen in die Form drücken musst. Beim Rand am  besten kleine ungefähr 7 cm langen und 1,5 cm dicke Würste formen und  die dann einfach gegen den Rand platt drücken, sodass sie dann den von  selbst den Rand ergeben (Klingt komisch aber ist ganz einfach).

Bei der Füllung musst du nur darauf achten, das du wirklich die ganze  Zeit mit einem Schneebesen umrührst, also wirklich die ganze Zeit, da  das sonst leicht anbrennt. Nachdem das dann einmal aufgekocht ist (Die  Milch/Sahne kommt dann quasi aus dem Topf hoch), direkt den Herd  ausmachen. Dann kannst du den Pudding und den Milchreis eingerühren und  brauchst ihn auch nicht nochmal auf den Herd stellen.

Als letzter Tipp dafür noch: Wenn der Kuchen im Ofen steht, decke ihn am  besten direkt mit Alufolie ab, sodass nichts mehr vom Kuchen zu sehen.  Dazu reicht es einfach ein großes Stück Alufolie auf die Kuchenform zu  legen. Die Füllung sollte diese dabei jedoch nicht berühren. Dies dient  dazu, dass die Füllung von oben nicht anbrennt und damit bleibt sie auch  schön hell. Der Kuchen braucht ungefähr eine Stunde statt der  angegebenen dreiviertel im Rezept. Du kannst aber nach der dreiviertel  Stunde die Alufolie rausnehmen, damit er von oben auch noch ein bisschen  Farbe bekommt. Spätestens nach einer Stunde sollte dann aber der Ofen  ausgemacht werden und der Kuchen kann raus.

Danach sollte er aber noch etwas abkühlen, mindestens eine Stunde,  danach, wenn er noch etwas warm ist, schmeckt er am aller Besten, aber  er hält sich auch relativ gut im Kühlschrank.

Ich hoffe, dass reicht erstmal. Falls du noch Fragen dazu hast, dann nur her damit!
Viel Spaß beim Backen!

Achso, Zeitaufwand beträgt für die Vorbereitung ungefähr eine Stunde bis  er dann im Ofen steht und du benötigst dafür eine ~26cm im Durchmesser  große Springkuchenform, am besten mit Antihaftbeschichtung (ansonsten  muss die Form etwas eingefettet werden bevor der Teig hinein kommt).

Beste Grüße
Chris


Die anderen Kuchen hier sehen aber auch verdammt lecker aus, yamyamyam!
Meiner hier existiert aber auch nur noch knapp zur Hälfte, er wird das Wochenende wohl nicht mehr erleben


----------



## djkb (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Nach stundenlangen Backarbeiten hier mein Ergebnis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nah? war möchte ein Stückchen essen?


----------



## Andrejews (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

@*SirChris*: Danke für's Rezept. Wird auf jeden Fall ausprobiert.

@*pringles*: Bekommst du etwas für die geschickt plazierte Schleichwerbung?


----------



## Stouki (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Nun auch der Apfelkuchen von mir  Ohne ganze Zuckerstücke


----------



## SuschMC (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Auch wenn der "Kuchen" von djkb nicht gerade für den Verzehr geeignet sein mag, finde ich Idee allerdings schon gut.^^
Mit geringem Arbeitsaufwand einen einzigartigen Kuchen erschaffen. ;-D


----------



## DarkBlue (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

@*djkb* Großartige Idee 
@*SirChris* vielen Dank für das Rezept!


----------



## benjasso (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



dann lasst euch auch mal von mir mit einem Kuchen beschenken


----------



## pringles (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Andrejews schrieb:


> @*pringles*: Bekommst du etwas für die geschickt plazierte Schleichwerbung?


 
nope aber gehört zu meinen zutaten, hab ich gegessen damit ich nicht den ganzen teig nasche bevor er im ofen ist  
aber gute idee ich frag mich was passiert wenn ich anfrage, die 50/50 chance zwischen ich werde für copyrightverletzung verklagt   oder bekommm ne jahresration


----------



## Kampftablette (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Sodala, hier dann mal mein Kuchen. Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand, was er darstellen soll? 

Achso und ich hoffe es geht in Ordnung wenn das "Werkzeug" auf einem Extrabild ohne Namen zu sehen sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmami (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So viele Kuchen, aber bei vielen Kuchen-Beiträge, fällt mir auf, dass bei vielen auf Bild 1 keine Kerzen zu sehen sind.


----------



## shiv (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Mit meinem Vorposter kann ich leider nicht mithalten. Mein Kuchen ist eher spartanisch ausgestattet. 

Der Kuchen hat leider meinen Mixxer geschrottet. Butter war leider zu hart...


----------



## Breaker (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Für meine Backkünste ist das Ergebnis verdammt gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und echt erstaunlich wie kreativ doch einige hier sind


----------



## Asus4ever (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So, hier mein Kuchen  
Die Zutaten ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...Im Backofen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und fertig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## babumama (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Juhu, der erste von meiner Wenigkeit hergestellte zwei-in-eins-Rührteigstufenkuchen! Empfehlung von Zahnärzten und Ernährungsexperten: Höchstens 1 Stück in zwei Tagen...da war seehr viel Zucker bei beteiligt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das blaue Getränk da ist ein Nebenprodukt aus unserer Nuklearforschungsabteilung. Eigentlich sollte der Zuckerguss dieselbe Farbe haben, doch das Trägermaterial des C6H8O7 machte mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Rizzl (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ne echt gute Idee von dir @Kampftablette !
Aber wie schneidest du den an?  Ist der eigentlich noch essbar oder steinhart damit das so stehen bleibt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich glaube so langsam gerät das alles aus dem Ruder, hier tummeln sich ja nun mehr backende Hausfrauen rum als Hardware besessene Hobby-Schrauber


----------



## caine2011 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

hallo ich habe mal einen PCGHX-Zupfkuchen gebacken

das ergebnis sieht man hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturm96 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

so da wär meiner  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich glaube so langsam gerät das alles aus  dem Ruder, hier tummeln sich ja nun mehr backende Hausfrauen rum als  Hardware besessene Hobby-Schrauber


 
Ich sehe schon in einigen Tagen die Threads die Rumpelkammer überschwemmen: "Was tun bei Übergewicht?", "Der Was-macht-ihr-für-Sport-Thread" und der "Eure-Lieblings-Kuchenrezepte-Thread". 

Aber wirklich einige leckere Exemplare dabei. Habe Hunger bekommen.


----------



## Cuddleman (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Nun auch mein Beitrag zum Kuchen"spiel".

Den Zettel an der relativ warmen Backofentür lange genug haltbar zu befestigen, war schon eine Herausforderung.

Diese Buttercremetorte mit Biskuitschichtteig ist ein geschmacklicher Traum, zumindest für jene die darauf stehen, so wie ich selber, aber auch eine gewaltige Kalorienbombe.

Mir gefällts, ich hoffe euch allen auch. Ich seh gerade, habe heute auch ein Jubiläum mit einer Tausend!

Vielleicht könntet ihr die Torten/Kuchen zu Euch in "die heiligen Hallen" kommen lassen und allen Gewinnern ein kleines Festessen, aus gegebenen Anlaß des Jubiläums, arrangieren.
Ihr werten Redakteure, Volontäre, Praktikanten und andere Mitarbeiter, seid selbstverständlich selbst geladene Gäste!

Ich glaube, sollte solch ein Tag in noch weiterer Ferne liegen, sich manch einer zum erneuten Backen veranlassen läßt, aber ein Livebacken der/des Redakteurs (nach Stephan's geistigen Ergüßen) wäre ein spektagulärer Gaudi.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So, etwas über 7 Stunden verbleiben, meine Freundin ist für länger aus dem Haus, nun kann ich mich auch trauen 
Mal gucken, was Vorratsschrank und Kühlschrank so hergeben.

/edit: Schoko-Bananen-Mandelkuchen ist im Backofen


----------



## DarkBlue (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

@*Cuddleman* ein tolles Motivationsschild hast Du da in der Küche ^^ 
Habe mir direkt mal einen Kaffee gemacht


----------



## Kampftablette (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

@ Rizzl: Danke. Also das mit dem Anschneiden ist so ne Sache^^ am besten an ner Stelle, wo nicht gleich alles zusammen bricht. Ja der ist noch Essbar, ist so Honig-Lebkuchen, manchmal gibts an Weihnachten auch n Lebkuchenhaus (also so komplett mit Dach und so), allerdings ist das gar nicht so einfach, dass das auch stehen bleibt xD da hilft nur viiiiel Zuckerguss^^


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> /edit


 
Du darfst nicht editieren :/


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht editieren :/


Na klar, nur nicht den Beitrag, wo die Bilder nachher reinkommen:


> - Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.)


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Na klar, nur nicht den Beitrag, wo die Bilder nachher reinkommen:


 
Wollte dich nur davor warnen, falls du in den Beitrag die Bilder reineditierst


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Danke, sehr nett von Dir.

Kuchen ist fertig, kühlt jetzt eben noch schnell etwas aus, dann kommt die Verziehrung. Riecht aber schon schön lecker nach Banane...

/edit: Glasur ist drauf und kühlt ab.

/edit: Fertig, nun geht es an das Hochladen...


----------



## Swiffy1893 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich hoffe ich kann meine letzte Chance beim Don mit einem sehr leckeren und absolut genießbaren Zitronen - Geburtstagskuchen nutzen 

Die Utensilien: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ofen: (Leider ist die Innenraumbeleuchtung vom Ofen defekt   )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der fertige Kuchen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Details vom Herstellungsprozess:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asus4ever (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Swiffy1893 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann meine letzte Chance beim Don mit einem sehr leckeren und absolut genießbaren Zitronen - Geburtstagskuchen nutzen
> 
> Die Utensilien:
> 
> ...


 
Geil gemacht  Gefällt mir


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich versuche den Don mit meinem Schoko-Bananen-Mandel-Kuchen zu beschwichtigen und seine Gunst für eine Grafikkarte zu erhaschen 

Zu erst die Zutaten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kuchen im Ofen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach geglücktem Stürzen beim Abkühlen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verziehrt und mit brennenden Kerzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschnitten und gekostet: lecker!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf PCGH-X, die Redaktion, die Community und die nächsten 5 Jahre!
Alles Gute weiterhin. Und bleibt so wie Ihr seid.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## stadler5 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Happy Birthday PCGH Extreme zum 5 jährigen.

Bleibt so wie ihr seid.


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Woher hast du denn dieses Miniplastikmainboard?


----------



## sug4r (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So jetzt mal n last-minute Beispiel wie es in die Hose geht - das Gelbe auf dem "Kuchen" ( *hust*) soll PCGHX heißen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habs jetzt trotzdem eingeschickt - als "Fail Beispiel", vielleicht gehts ja doch zur Teilnahme durch.
Der Wille war da die Freundin nicht - der Kuchen war mir über, dat war wohl nix.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

@sug4r Da schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an .

Kochen kann ich ziemlich gut, aber sämtlichen Kuchenbackversuche sind (wie auch dieser) voll in die Hose gegangen.

Soll (Rezept): 20 Min Ofen
Ist (tatsächliche Zeit) : 60 Min Ofen 

Mehr ging beim besten Willen nicht, ein Brikett wollte ich dann doch nicht essen .

Wenn ich meine Progrämmchen auch so dokumentieren würde... .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Da das nicht mehr zum Lösungs_vorschlag_ (*hust*) gehört, hierfür ein eigener Post:
So geht's mir jedesmal beim Backen ... (vgl. oben)
Homer Simpson in der Küche - Youtube Link


----------



## Chron-O-John (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Fürs erste mal Kuchen backen ist er sehr gut & Lecker geworden. Ich glaube ich werde jetzt öfters was backen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon gespannt auf die nächste Runde.


----------



## Spockel (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Da ist meiner mit viel Buttercreme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GABBA (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Soo, ders zwar nich ganz so spektakulär, aber schmecken tut er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzl (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

kann mir einer sagen warum ein bild nicht geladen werden kann?
ist zwar knapp 4MB groß, aber die anderen 2B bilder gehen ...


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

So, besser spät als nie. Hier "meine" Kreation (hatte viel  Hilfe von  meiner Frau, dafür habe ich auf unseren kleinen Racker aufgepasst  ). Schmecken tut der Kuchen schon mal sehr gut. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ich ein wenig Glück habe!

Noch mal ein riesen Lob an alle die mitgemacht haben, sind echt tolle Kuchen/Torten dabei . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snake666 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Schoko-Rolle mit Schoko und Schokolade - Und Karamell ....

gleich werden wir auch wissen ob man davon einen Zuckerschock bekommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benutzername7 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Sieht zwar nicht so spektakulär aus, hat es aber in sich, vor allem im Geschmack! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzl (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

egal als was ich das bild speichere, es wird nicht hochgeladen...das is schon ägerlich jetzt.

Also dann: in letzter Minute doch noch irgendwie geklappt.
Hier meine Rüblitorte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die weiteren Details (so weit der Upload ging) und zu letzt das gute Buch aus dem das Rezept stammt  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzl (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ja genau! Was war jetzt das?
Das ganze nochmal und hoffen das ein Auge zugedrückt wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrovilli (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Mein Versuch auf die Schnelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrovilli (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Genau 15:55. Ich hoffe, das gilt noch!


----------



## WuBomber411 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Sind ja schon n paar geile Torten bei hier!  

Falls noch einer lust auf Backen gekriegt hat, hab ich hier noch n lustiges Rezept gefunden:

_*Jägermeister-Kuchen*_
Ein leckeres Rezept für jeden Anlass

Zutaten:
* 1 Tasse Wasser
* 1 Tasse weissen Zucker
* 1 Tasse braunen Zucker
* 4 große Eier
* 1 Pfund Butter
* 2 Tassen getrocknete Früchte
* 1 TL Salz
* 1 Handvoll Nüsse
* 1 Zitrone
* 2 kleine Liter Jägermeister

Zubereitung:
Koste zunächst den Jägermeister und
überprüfe so seine Qualität.
Nimm dann eine große Rührschüssel.
Schalte den Mixer an und schlage in der
Rührschüssel die Butter flaumig weich.
Probiere nochmals vom Jägermeister und
überzeuge Dich davon, ob er wirklich von
bester Qualität ist. Gieße dazu eine Tasse
randvoll und trinke diese aus.
Wiederhole den Vorgang mehrmals.
Füge einen Löffel Zucker hinzu.
Überprüfe, ob der Jägermeister noch in
Ordnung ist.
Probiere dazu mehrmals eine Tasse voll.
Breche zwei Eier aus, und zwar in die
Schüssel. Hau die schrumpeligen Früchte mit
rein.
Mixe den Schalter aus.
Übeprüfe den Jägermeister auf seine
Konsistenzzzzzz......
Malte den Schixer an. Wenn das blöde Obst im
Trixer stecken bleibt, löse das mit
Traubenschier.
Jetzt schmeiß die Zitrone in den Hixer und
drücke Deine Nüsse aus. Füge eine Tasse
dazu.
Zucker, alles, was auch immer.
Fette den Ofen ein, drehe ihn um 360 Grad.
Schlag den Mixer, bis er ausgeht. Wirf die
Rührschüssel aus dem Fenster.
Überprüfe den Geschmack des restlichen
Jägermeister. Geh ins Bett und pfeif auf
den Kuchen.



Edit: @Mikrovilli  15:55 Uhr is noch dabei! Hat Stephan hier mal irgendwo erwähnt.


----------



## Blackmami (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 8)
> 1. Bild:
> -Alle Zutaten und alle Back-Utensilien (ausser dem Ofen) die Ihr zum Zubereiten und Verzieren
> eures Kuchens oder eurer Torte braucht



Kerzen sind auch Verziermittel
=> Viele Beiträge sind ungültig, da die Kerzen auf Bild 1 fehlen


----------



## pringles (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Blackmami schrieb:


> Kerzen sind auch Verziermittel
> => Viele Beiträge sind ungültig, da die Kerzen auf Bild 1 fehlen



danke das du uns zum 2. mal drauf hingewiesen hast, ich glaub ohne DICH hätte stephan und die anderen das echt nicht gewusst  glaubst du wirklich die welt wird deswegen untergehen? vielleicht wird das ja auch etwas lockerer gesehen, ebenso wie die rührschüssel, das hat aber die redaktion bzw hier stephan zu entscheiden und nicht du! da du anscheinend nicht teilnimmst kann es dir auch egal sein. kennst du das?


----------



## Mikrovilli (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Auf dem Kuchen oder der Torte steht leserlich „PCGHX“ mit einer beliebigen Verzierungsmöglichkeit geschrieben
> - Fünf brennende Kerzen, die auf den Kuchen oder die Torte gesteckt sind
> - Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht
> 
> Für den Kuchen oder die Torte darf jedes beliebige Rezept und jede dafür geeignete Backform verwendet werden. Die Verzierungen dürfen ebenfalls mit jedem für Kuchen oder Torten typischen Verzierungsmaterial(ien) aufgebracht werden (z.B. Schokoladenglasur, Nüsse ganz und gehackt, Kokosstreusel, Zuckerperlen und ähnliches)



- Die Verzierung und die Kerzen werden getrennt voneinander aufgezählt. 
- Die Verzierung soll "PCGHX" bilden. 
- Als mögliches Verzierungsmaterial nur Essbares genannt.

Somit gehören die Kerzen m.M.n. nicht zum Verzierungsmaterial und müssen nicht auf Bild 1 zu sehen sein.


----------



## DarkBlue (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



Blackmami schrieb:


> Kerzen sind auch Verziermittel
> => Viele Beiträge sind ungültig, da die Kerzen auf Bild 1 fehlen



Würde ich mich nicht gerade über die genialen Ergebnisse dieser Gewinnspielrunde freuen (mal ehrlich wer hätte gedacht das soviel Leute Backen) könnte ich glatt den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Du nichts anderes wie ein 'zweit-Account' bist, der versucht hier seine eigene Gewinnchance um biegen und brechen zu erhöhen [und das zum zweiten mal]! 

Nun ja ... die Runde ist ja bald vorbei und Stephan wird sicher das ein oder andere dazu sagen. 
Diese Art der 'fotzeleien' braucht man wirklich nicht und ist ziemlich unsportlich


----------



## Entscholl (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Lasst solche Leute einfach Reden, sich darüber aufzuregen bringt nur noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit um sie.


----------



## King_Sony (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Ich hatte iwie gehofft das die meisten zu faul zum Kuchen backen sind


----------



## pringles (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Ich hatte iwie gehofft das die meisten zu faul zum Kuchen backen sind


 
ich auch^^ aber hier wird mal wieder ein vorurteil wiederlegt die computersüchtigen ernähren sich nur von pizza u.ä.  (oder haben keine freundin, die sowas macht )
aber naja WENN die kerzen wichtig sind haben wir immer noch ca 15 gültige (hmm bei mir steht nen teelichthalter im hintergrund aus dem ich welche gemopst hab, ob das gilt? ) ansonsten gibt es ne chance von 2/50 
btw ist heute meine agility 4 von runde 6 gekommen  super teil, passt sich auch super nachdem bei meinem desktop nur noch sata geht und dadurch alles unnütz -da ide- geworden ist


----------



## ZET (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

Na dann zeige ich mal meinen Versuch.


----------



## bennySB (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

@ZET: nur schade das du zu spät dran bist wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


----------



## SuschMC (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 8 mit Radeon-Grafikkarten von Sapphire*

so und ich sage aufgrund der menge der utensilien kann es sein dass etwas vergessen wird und finde das nicht schlimm^^ wenn wir komplett kleinlich wären... ich habe bei keinem streichhölzer oder ein feuerzeug für die kerzen gesehen^^ selbst ich habe diese vergessen^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 9)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 9 gibt es *vier Preise von Razer* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*4 x Razer Ouroboros:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Ouroboros handelt es sich um eine High-End-Maus von Razer. Das  für PC-Gaming optimierte Eingabegerät ermöglicht die Anpassung der Form  für eine möglichst hohe Ergonomie. Die Länge lässt sich um bis zu 15  Millimeter verstellen, außerdem ist die Steilheit des Mausrückens  justierbar. Abhängig von Ihren Vorlieben lässt sich des Weiteren die  Seitenfläche austauschen und damit die Haftung verändern. Zur Umsetzung  der Mausbewegungen kommt ein 4G-Dual-Sensor-System mit 8.200 DPI zum  Einsatz.

Insgesamt bietet die Razer Ouroboros elf Tasten. Die  zwei Seitentasten lassen sich auf Wunsch mithilfe zweier Schalter an der  Unterseite deaktivieren. Mithilfe der Software Synapse 2.0 ist es  möglich, Profile zu speichern und via Cloud an jedem PC mit  Internetzugang zu synchronisieren. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine  wiederaufladbare AA-Batterie. Eine Batterieladung reicht für 12 Stunden  durchgehende Nutzung, das Eingabegerät kann aber auch dauerhaft über ein  Kabel mit USB-Anschluss mit Energie versorgt werden. Mehr zur neuen  Gaming-Maus Ourobors erfahrt ihr bei Razer.

---

*Runde 9: Mäuse abzugeben!*

Der neue Wurf ist da! Vier kleine PC-Gaming-Mäuse sind bereit dafür die PC-Spiele-Welt zu erkunnden. Für unsere   zukünftigen E-Sport-Champions suchen wir nun PC-Besitzer, die bereits Gaming-Erfahrung gesammelt haben und mit dem fachgerechten Handling von PC-Eingabegeräten vertraut sind. Unsere PC-Mäuse werden nur an Menschen abgegeben, die genügend Zeit am PC verbringen und ihnen ein liebevolles Zuhause bieten!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Eine PC-Maus, der eine Schleife  aus einem beliebigen Material umgebunden wurde
 - Die PC-Maus sitzt in einem Körbchen, das aus einem kleinen Korb/Karton und einem hineingelegten Handtuch oder einer Decke gestaltet wurde
- Eine Schüssel, in der mindestens eine Batterie liegt
- Ein Papierbällchen, das an einer Schnur an einem beliebigen Gegenstand aufgehängt wurde
 - Einen für eine (PC-)Maus geeigneten Hindernis-Parcours mit folgenden Bestandteilen: einen Tunnel bzw. eine Röhre, eine Rutsche und eine Hürde sowie ein gespanntes Seil bzw. eine Schnur zum Balancieren 
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem   Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die   Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten. 

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur     Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk     herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder     mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.     Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir     empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet     und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das       18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in  Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können  via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die    Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC    Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 12.10.2012 und endet am 14.10.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren    Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.         Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von     Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder     Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom     Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird eine Razer Ouroboros für je einen von vier Gewinnern  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in      diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der       Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.         Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die   Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern         bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle         Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner         sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären         die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind,  also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die    Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos    abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen         Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten    Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter    in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu     unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch         oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der         Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge  nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den  Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im         Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne      benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb         einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die      angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige      E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige      Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe      fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und         Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem  Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder         Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das         Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten         unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß         Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige         Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung         des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von   Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des   Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung   die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet   der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren,   vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die   leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen   genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei         Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach         Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines         Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung  nach   dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder         beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von         Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so         weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin        einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im         Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der    Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,    Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,    Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen         Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger     Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte         Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit         Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem         Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie   Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

eine Maus kann ich gut gebrauchen, muss zur Zeit mit einer billig DellMaus spielen


----------



## stadler5 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



> Runde 9: Mäuse abzugeben



habe noch nicht mal meine Maus aus Runde 2


----------



## ZET (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich habe es leider nicht früher geschafft die Bilder einzustellen,
obwohl der Kuchen schon seit gestern fertig war.
Schade


----------



## SnakeZwei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Zwar alles etwas beengt, aber Mäuse sind ja in der Regel kleine Tierchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Mir fällt auf", diese Aufgabe ist im Vergleich zum Kuchen relativ einfach


----------



## Quppi (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich frag was für ein Hirn solche Ideen hat xD
Egal mir gefällt das Gewinnspiel super  
Danke PCGH und Danke Stephan


----------



## Elthy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Das ganze musste sehr schnell gehen, da ich morgen früh in den Urlaub fahre und eigentlich packen muss...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyArt (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Die Runde setzte ich aus. Hab ne gute Maus und möchte die Gewinnchance der Anderen nicht schmälern. Viel Glück mit den Nagern


----------



## Chron-O-John (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

ICh setze auch aus. Ich hab schon die meiner Meinung nach perfekte Maus: Die Logitech G3.


----------



## SirChris (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Hier mein Hindernisparcour als zukünftiges Testgelände für alle Arten von Mäusen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Anfang kann die Maus noch in ihrem Körbchen verschnaufen und sich in aller Ruhe vorbereiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Start markieren die Prozessorkühler, sobald diese heiß gelaufen sind, kann gestartet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach kommt es direkt zum Festplattenhürdenlauf, es fängt klein an mit der 106MB Festplatte im Wechselrahmen, doch dann kommen schon 212MB und schließlich 545MB zum überspringen! Am Rande sehen wir schon die leckere Belohnung die auf unseren kleinen Racker wartet, eine Handvoll frischer Batterien mit extra viel mAh!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach diesen Hürden geht es über die alte Grafikkartenkletterwand direkt auf die verschärfte Mainboardrutsche mit dem stählernen Retention-Modul.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier rutscht dann unser Mäuserich in den Laufwerk-Keyboard-Tunnel, wobei er noch einen kurzen Seitenblick auf ein weiteres Trainigsgerät werfen darf, wo ehrenvoll der Linienkatzenrichter wartet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einem genaueren Blick sehen wir hier auch die treuen Fans und buchstäblich alten Freunde unserers Wettstreiters, seinen beiden Kumpels Kugelmaus-PS2 und Kugelmaus-COM!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch unsere Rennmaus lässt sich nicht beirren und sprintet weiter zum Netzteilturm bei dem sie sich vorsichtig von einem zum anderen balanciert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ist sie schon im Ziel! Und zur Belohung bekommt sie ein wertvolles Edelmetall, einen Athlon 64, kaum benutzt und selten übertaktet und zur Stärkung eine ganze Schüssel voll Batterien!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst die unparteiische und unbeeindruckte Schiedsrichterin wollte da nicht wiedersprechen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GABBA (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

So und hier ist die Version in Zusammenarbeit mit nem Kumpel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Find ich ja cool dieses Gewinnspiel, habs leider erst JETZT gesehen. 

Wie viele Runden wird es noch geben und steht vielleicht eine Razer Black Widow oder Razer Mamba 2012 in Aussicht? Das wären für mich die attraktiven Preise, mit denen ich etwas anfangen würde.


----------



## pringles (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

@SirChris wow nice gemacht 
@-MIRROR- afaik gibt es 20 runden, gewinne werden soweit ich weiß auch nicht vorher bekannt gegeben, ich hab auch erst ab runde 6 hier mitgemacht, obwohl ich eigentlich täglich hier vorbeischaue^^ (und natürlich gleich was gewonnen )


----------



## King_Sony (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Stephan bitte lass uns nicht bis Montag warten . Aber dies Runde werd ich wohl auch aussetzten, aber euch viel Spaß


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

So bin wieder da. Mit dem kuchen hat es leider nicht geklappt, aber ich sehe jetzt das es so schöne mäuse zu gewinnen gibt und da muss ich gleich mitmachen.


----------



## Djens20 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Hier meine Komposition.


----------



## Alte-Schule (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Da ich diesmal alles zuhause habe mache ich einfach mal mit.
Hier ist Meine PC-Maus Spielewiese, da hat jeder Nager ihren Spaß!


----------



## Ozz (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück - die "Qualität" der Bilder bitte ich zu entschuldigen: meine Kamera hat ihre beste Zeit längst hinter sich.

Zur Sicherheit noch eine kurze Erklärung: Der Zettel mit dem Namen fungiert als Rutsche (natürlich mit einem Buch unterlegt, damit sich die arme Maus nicht verletzt ); die Hürde ist der Meterstab.


----------



## Airboume (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Umfasst die "Manipulation" des Bildes auch das Zuschneiden der Bilder?


----------



## Valdar (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Dürfen in den Parcours nur die genannten Sachen enthalten sein oder auch Andere ??


----------



## stadler5 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Die Mäuse sind los. Aber sie halten sich fit.


----------



## opustr (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Mit Hilfe der Kinder habe ich auch geschaft


----------



## Quppi (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

So hier mein Mäusespielplatz. 
PS: Das Netzteil mit dem Ram soll das Hindernis in Form einer Kletterwand darstellen, und die Rutsche befindet sich unterm Stuhl in Form von den Laufwerken und der PCI-Karte


----------



## SuschMC (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Meine kleine Maus sollte sich bei der Decke doch schon wohlfühlen können 

Die Hürde ist der kleine silberne Messstab^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

So, diesmal fehlt nichts 

Hier sieht man das Reich meiner kleinen R.A.T. von oben. Sehr gut zu erkennen ist ihr LED-Band, auf dem sie täglich balanciert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier haben wir ihre Laufwerk-Rutsche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ihren Papierball:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich darf auch ihre Röhre nicht fehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach einem anstrengenden Tag gibt's ein leckeres Batterie-Menü:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djkb (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich weise schon mal vorher darauf hin das ich die Aufgabe zu ernst nehme und von mir ein paar sehr interessante Fotos kommen werden 
Feuer, Laser und Eis, der extrem Test für jede Maus


----------



## ZET (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

So, hoffe man erkennt alles und auf das ich nichts vergessen habe.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Soo, ich steige hier nun auch mal ein 

Meine Rutschbahn besteht aus meinen sämtlichen PCGH-Ausgaben, wobei man im Anschluss einen Xigmatek Achilles überwinden muss. Anschließend hat das Mäuschen die Qual der Wahl: Entweder sie quetscht sich - angelockt vom Papierkügelchen, welches am PCGH-Schraubenzieher angebracht ist - durch die Badminton-Ballrolle oder sie wagt den Balanceakt über die nackte Grafikkarte zum rettenden GPU-Kühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WuBomber411 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

...und da kommt auch schon der nächste Teilnehmer, der sich für die *"1. PCGHX-Mausolympics"* qualifiziert hat!
Jedoch geht heute HarryMaus für den verletzten WuBomber411 an den Start.



			
				Stadionsprecher HarryHirsch schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir hoffen doch alle, dass HarryMaus ihn heute würdig vertreten wird.
> Doch was sehe ich da, meine Damen und Herren,
> der Schiri betritt den Platz.
> Es kann sich nur noch um Sekunden bis zum Staaa...
> ...


1. Disziplin: Hindernis-Parcours




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wegen der Qualität meiner Fotos (oder besser gesagt meiner "Kamera"), gibt's noch n paar Detailbilder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_...bräuchte allerdings auch dringender ne neue GPU oder n Headset. Aber bei der schicken Maus, kann Mann ja schlecht Nein sagen, oder!?^^ 
_


----------



## djkb (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

So, hier mein Beitrag
hatte irgendwie Spaß daran ein bisschen mehr Unsinn zu machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein paar Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrejews (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Andrejews schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man könnte fast meinen du hast von mir abgeschaut  Siehe den 3. Post über dir.


----------



## Andrejews (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen du hast von mir abgeschaut  Siehe den 3. Post über dir.



Wir haben uns doch garnicht abgesprochen. ^^

Zu meiner Verteidigung: Meine Fotos waren schon vor deinem Post fertig...
Und wenn wir beide ehrlich sind, ist die Idee auch nicht neu.


----------



## Airboume (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Heyho!
Ich hab mich auch mal im Rahmen meiner doch beschränken Möglichkeiten um ein super Mausezuhause (reimt sich ) gekümmert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es fängt an mit einer Sense-Röhre und geht dann über eine alte DDR1-Planke und über eine alte AsRock-Plattform auf den Turm der alten Laufwerke.
Von daaus über die GeForce4-Brücke auf den Ivy-Bridge-Slackline-Anleger. Über die be quiet-Slackline gekommen gehts über den Bose-Slackline-Anleger auf in den MSI-Hürdenlauf.
Geleitet von Lego-Wänden findet die (PC-)Maus dann den Weg über die Stämme der "ASSULTs", "KHAOS'" und "RIPPERs". Da der "Stamm des Normalen" beim letzten Regen randvollgelaufen und dank des nicht regenfesten PCGH-Fundaments () umgekippt ist musste eine DDR1-Planke auf den nachfolgenden zweiten "Stamm der RIPPERs" gelegt werden.
Schnell durch das Loch der "Gainwart"-Brücke gehuscht und auf der roten Rutsche nach unten gesaust gibts eine Batterie Energie für jede, die bis hier gelesen ääh.. gekommen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Schlingel-(PC-)Maus hat sich vom MSI-Hürdenlauf den Athlon X2-Hügel geklaut um an den mit Regen verdünnten Stoff der "Normalen" heranzukommen. Wie diese wohl in der nächsten Runde rennen wird... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinter diesem ganzen Getue finden wir eine kleine Süße Baby-(PC-)Maus zugedeckt mit einer Schleife geschmückt. Wenn sie mit dem Schlafen fertig ist darf sie heute das erste mal mit ihrem neuen Papierball spielen und den anderen beim Parcours zuschauen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WuBomber411 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Wenn ich gewusst hätte dass hier jeder die alten Hefte rauskramt, hätt ich meine auch noch rausgesucht!


----------



## Asus4ever (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ein paar kleine Mäuse testen grad die neu gebaute Anlage 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



WuBomber411 schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewusst hätte dass hier jeder die alten Hefte rauskramt, hätt ich meine auch noch rausgesucht!


 Hätt ich auch nicht gedacht. 
Ich dachte, ich mach nun mal was besonderes (hab die Fotos gestern gemacht) und nun haben mehrere Ihre Hefte aufm Bild.^^
Ich seh so gerad - meine PCGH-Fläche füllt garnet das ganze Bild aus.


----------



## Sturm96 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

so Kinderzimmer geplündert


----------



## schim1tz (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Hier sind meine Bilder


----------



## Ic3St0rM (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Hey,

so, hier ist mein Parcour...  Naja, eigentlich der von StormZ, aber ich bin sein älterer Bruder.. ;D


----------



## babumama (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Wir sind bestens auf Gesellschaft für unser einsames Mäuschen vorbereitet:
Der aufwendig gestaltete Parcours sorgt für abwechslungsreiche Austobemöglichkeiten. Es bieten sich jedoch nicht nur sportliche Aktivitäten für die Nager an: Lexika, Zeitungen und Unterhaltungsliteratur regen zu geistiger Selbstbeschäftigung an und vermitteln gleichzeitig Allgemeinwissen, Rechtschreibung und tagesaktuelle Information.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG

babumama

PS: Entschuldigt bitte die gewohnt unterirdische Fotoqualität. Meine Handykamera ist daran Schuld. Und ich auch, weil ich sie benutze...


----------



## DarkBlue (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Sonntags 10 Uhr - Guten morgen liebe Zuschauer:

*Rick *unsere kleine Speedy-Maus bereitet sich schon mental auf den großen Tag vor!
Frei nach dem Motto "Gib dem Affen Zucker" liegt schon die erste Motivation nebenan in der Schüssel .... wer mag das schon ausschließen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Hubschrauber hat schon einmal den neuen Fokus eingestellt: 
Was für eine Attraktion! ... wird *Rick *es schaffen sich an der Pizza - Papierkugel die Nager zu schärfen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll! *Rick *steht vor seiner ersten schwierigen Aufgabe .... schnell oder langsam über die Flammen der Verdammnis?
Was war das?! *TSCHAKA *schallt es da und vorbei ist er ... unsere flinke Maus!

Wer von Ihnen noch die Sendung "ZONK" kennt weiß was nun kommt ... 
"Tor 1 - Tor 2 oder Tor 3"

*Rick *muss sich nun entscheiden welchen 'Tunnel' er nach oben nimmt ... Hoffentlich nimmt er die Geister im Hintergrund wahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voller Euphorie steht nie nächste Prüfung an ... der Alptraum einer jeden Maus ... der mürrische KABEL--URWALD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hui ... dieses Wirrwarr zu durchqueren war schon aufregend! Doch die nächste Etappe naht schon in der Ferne ...

Ihhgit! Die in die Irre treibenden Zeitungsrollen gespickt mit unzähligen Anglyzismen .... hoffentlich lässt er sich nicht ablenken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es grenzt schon an ein Wunder! Wir stehen 'fast' vor dem Ende dieses Spektakulären Parcours:
Eine Maus - ein Seil ... 

Welche Springkraft hat *Rick *noch übrig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für ein Sprung! Die Zuschauer sind aus dem Häuschen! Jeder gönnt *Rick *die Belohnung die sich wohl jede Maus wünscht....

Guter Käse von heimischen Kühen in der Nachbarschaft!

Wir freuen uns das sie uns eingeschaltet haben an diesem fast schon Olympischen Ereignis und würden uns freuen wenn Sie auch das nächste mal wieder einschalten wenn es heißt:

TOP die MAUS die Rennt!


----------



## caine2011 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

so meine parcourstrecke für meinen schon ziemlich mitgenommenen nager




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Hier sind meine Bilder 
besonders stolz bin ich ja auf meine Rutsche


----------



## snake666 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Die Maus veranstaltet ein Wettrennen - natürlich gegen den Elefanten und die Ente (die heute aus feierlichem Anlass einen Frack trägt). Der Sieger bekommt am Ende den Pokal und einen neuen Spielgefährten !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder einmal eine sehr familienfreundliche Aufgabe, bei der die Kinder (wie auch beim Backen) gerne mitgeholfen haben !


----------



## DrDave (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Minimalismus pur
In der Schüssel hat sich tatsächlich eine Knopfzelle versteckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snake666 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Mich würde sehr interessieren ob ungültige Beiträge (und aus welchem Grund) aussortiert werden.

Also in erster Linie was mich selbst betrifft - so dass man seine Fehler nicht unbedingt wiederholt. Wenn es kein all zu grosser Aufwand ist hätte ich gerne eine Übersicht dazu nach jeder Runde. Aber ich verstehe auch wenn das zu viel Arbeit wäre.


----------



## CyberMuth (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Hier ist meine Variante des Hindernis Parcours 
Ich wüsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Da denkt man man kennt seine Maus  Die hat sich doch tatsächlich an meinen Sachen vergriffen! Meine Mappe ist ein Tunnel geworden, meine Tastatur eine Rutsche und meine USB Verlängerung ein Seil  Und dabei knabbert sie gemütlich an meinen Batterien


----------



## LittleGamer (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Hallo,

leider hab ich diesen Thread erst jetzt gefunden.
Aber nun hab ich ihn gefunden und hier kommt nun mien Parcour für meine Speedmaus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor dem Start liegt die Maus gemühtlich in ihrem Körbchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Start geht es durch zwei kleine Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von dort aus über immer größer werdende Hürden aus PCI Karten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann muss sie ein Sata Kabel erklimmen und von da aus über Festplatten und Laufwerke auf ein Netzteil balancieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von dort aus gibt es eine Rutsche aus einer langen PCI Karte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun muss die Maus nur noch durch den Tunnel und über die Ziellinie aus 2 CPU Lüftern laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Ziel erwarten sie als Gewinn ein großer Haufen Batterien und ein Papierball zum spielen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG LittleGamer


----------



## 3mbryoyo (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

puh, beinahe wieder vergessen


----------



## Schmidt (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Beitrag zur aktuellen Runden. Die Imperator würde gerne länger im Körbchen bleiben, also muss was neues her.


----------



## Rex_800 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

So mein Parkour:


----------



## Chad (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Beitrag zum Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Ic3St0rM (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich gewonnen? o_O


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Ic3St0rM schrieb:


> Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich gewonnen? o_O


 
Geduld, ist doch noch Wochenende 
Das dauert immer etwas bis die Gewinner ermittelt sind, ist ja auch ne Menge Arbeit und Stephan hat ja auch noch andere Dinge zu tun 

BTW: Noch n fettes Lob an Stephan und seine mysteriöse Helferin


----------



## Ic3St0rM (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Okay, aber ich glaube ich sollte mir keine Hoffnungen machen ;D Meins ist einfach nur langweilig^^ Auch wenn des mit den Wasserfarben (Blaue Röhre und orangener Karton) ewig lang gedauert hat xD


----------



## babumama (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Ic3St0rM schrieb:


> Okay, aber ich glaube ich sollte mir keine Hoffnungen machen ;D Meins ist einfach nur langweilig^^


 
Darum geht es aber auch gar nicht. Das Los entscheidet.

Eine Frage an Stephan: Mit welchem Verfahren wird gelost? Zettel ziehen?


----------



## Ic3St0rM (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ach deswegen geben sich alle keine Mühe, zumindest viele.. ;D


----------



## DrDave (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Dabei sein ist alles


----------



## Swiffy1893 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



babumama schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber auch gar nicht. Das Los entscheidet.
> 
> Eine Frage an Stephan: Mit welchem Verfahren wird gelost? Zettel ziehen?


 


2.5 Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt. Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

Hört sich nicht nach Losverfahren an, sonst würde es ja auch keinen Sinn machen sich etwas anzustrengen und ein gutes Ergebnis abzuliefern.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

^^Hmm...


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja, sofern die Bedingungen erfüllt sind, ist die Art der Gestaltung  nebensächlich und beeinflusst nicht die Gewinnchance. Wäre es nicht so,  hätten viele Nutzer mit weniger Freizeit realistisch gesehen kaum eine  Chance, weil der Zeitaufwand deutlich steigen würde, um ein Bild zu  liefern, das alle anderen Lösungsvorschläge übertrifft. Zweitens  gefallen mir viele Einsendungen sehr gut, aber die Gründe sind häufig  unterschiedlich. Mal ist das Foto einfach gelungen (schöne Perspektive,  gute Schärfe, ansprechende Farben etc.), bei einem anderen ist die  Anordnung vielleicht sehr kreativ (Beispiel: Mausefalle) und ein anderer  User war vielleicht auf Dienstreise und hat aus seinen begrenzten  Möglichkeiten vor Ort das Maximum herausgeholt. Wie gewichtet man das,  wie stark sollte der persönliche Geschmack entscheiden? Das ist mir zu  subjektiv, um danach einen Gewinner zu bestimmen. Aber natürlich sind  kreative Umsetzungen gerne gesehen, denn am Ende soll es bei so einem  Gewinnspiel doch auch Spaß machen, die Lösungen zu erarbeiten und andere  Lösungen anzugucken. Die Aufgabenstellungen sind schließlich auch  aufwendiger als bei einem 08/15-Gewinnspiel.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Oktober 2012)

Außerdem hört sich der Regeltext für mich so an, als würde die Jury nur die gültigen von den ungültigen Einsendungen trennen.


----------



## Ic3St0rM (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Da waren auch welche dabei die dass ganze nicht auf einem Tisch aufgebaut haben... es war doch angegeben, dass man es auf einem Tisch aufbauen sollte oder?


----------



## DrDave (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Tisch? -> nein
Hier die Quelle


----------



## Airboume (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja, sofern die Bedingungen erfüllt sind, ist die Art der Gestaltung nebensächlich und beeinflusst nicht die Gewinnchance. Wäre es nicht so, hätten viele Nutzer mit weniger Freizeit realistisch gesehen kaum eine Chance, weil der Zeitaufwand deutlich steigen würde, um ein Bild zu liefern, das alle anderen Lösungsvorschläge übertrifft. Zweitens gefallen mir viele Einsendungen sehr gut, aber die Gründe sind häufig unterschiedlich. Mal ist das Foto einfach gelungen (schöne Perspektive, gute Schärfe, ansprechende Farben etc.), bei einem anderen ist die Anordnung vielleicht sehr kreativ (Beispiel: Mausefalle) und ein anderer User war vielleicht auf Dienstreise und hat aus seinen begrenzten Möglichkeiten vor Ort das Maximum herausgeholt. Wie gewichtet man das, wie stark sollte der persönliche Geschmack entscheiden? Das ist mir zu subjektiv, um danach einen Gewinner zu bestimmen. Aber natürlich sind kreative Umsetzungen gerne gesehen, denn am Ende soll es bei so einem Gewinnspiel doch auch Spaß machen, die Lösungen zu erarbeiten und andere Lösungen anzugucken. Die Aufgabenstellungen sind schließlich auch aufwendiger als bei einem 08/15-Gewinnspiel.





Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Hmm...


 Danke an Blechdesigner für das Zitat - hatte ich wohl übersehen.
Das mag ja einerseits ganz okay sein, dass möglichst viele mitmachen sollen, allerdings finde ich, da es ein Gewinnspiel sowieso schon der "anderen Art" ist, dass man die Gestaltung und auch Fantasie u.Ä. der Teilnehmer berücksichtigt. Ansonsten find ichs auch gut, dass ich das nun gelesen habe, dann werd ichs nächst mal auch schnell was zusammenmeißeln.^^

LG
Air


----------



## bennySB (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich würde sagen dass das Thema jetzt beendet werden sollte und wir froh darüber sein können das es überhaupt so eine Art von  Angebot gibt und wir dadurch eine relativ einfache Möglichkeit besitzen etwas zu gewinnen.
Ansonsten kann es leider schnell geschehen das PCGH die Lust vielleicht verliert das hier weiter zu gestalten und zum Thema der eigenen Kreativität etc. denke ich das man es selber weiterhin machen kann um es sich selbst einfach zu beweisen was man schaffen kann.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Außerdem macht es doch viel mehr Spaß, was zu posten, das lustig/kreativ/sonstwas ist, als irgendwas langweiliges


----------



## Alte-Schule (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Last Euch doch mal was einfallen, ich habe 2 Stunden gebraucht und habe trotzdem einen Fehler gemacht. Nicht nur in der Bildquali auch im Aufbau. Coole Fotos machen bedeutet Zeit und die 48 Stunden sind mehr als genug.
Aus Fehlern lernt man!!!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Aus Fehlern lernt man!!!


 
Das kannst du laut sagen 
In dieser Runde habe ich gefühlte 10 mal überprüft ob alles richtig ist


----------



## Alte-Schule (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Das kannst du laut sagen
> In dieser Runde habe ich gefühlte 10 mal überprüft ob alles richtig ist


 
Und war alles richtig?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem ich drei mal korrigiert (einmal davon umsonst ) habe war ich zufrieden


----------



## Alte-Schule (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich hoffe ich komme mit meinen PCGHX Batterien
 und Röhre durch ^^und dem Kabelnachlauf
Meine Cam ist sowas von mööp leider werden die bilder immer unscharf


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Oktober 2012)

Das einzige was ich nicht ganz erfüllt habe war die Sache mit dem Balancier-Seil... Ich hoffe es gilt trotzdem, ich könnte die Maus nämlich gut gebrauchen, meine will ab und zu nicht mehr richtig arbeiten 
Für die Bilder hab ich auch "nur" mein Handy


----------



## Alte-Schule (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Du meinst das LED-Band? "ein gespanntes Seil bzw. eine Schnur zum Balancieren" eine Schnur ist geflochten ^^
Ich habe meinem Kater vom Kratzebaum etwas Schnur geklaut^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Oktober 2012)

Dann hab ich's mir dieses mal wieder versaut... Na ja, passiert


----------



## Alte-Schule (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Werden wir sehen? Habe auch noch nie was hier gewonnen!
Haste dir mal meine Bilder angeschaut?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab in der ersten Runde eins von 10 Antivirenprogrammen gewonnen 
Waren aber auch nur 13 Teilnehmen oder so 

Jo, sehen doch ganz gut aus


----------



## Alte-Schule (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Jo, sehen doch ganz gut aus


  Wenn Du meinst^^

Es geht doch immer nur um das EINEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNRbP7U0Iq8


----------



## DarkBlue (16. Oktober 2012)

Ein Seil aus einem Lautsprecherkabel ... welche Maus träumt nicht davon 

Na im ernst das gewählte Material ist sicherlich egal o_O


----------



## Alte-Schule (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



DarkBlue schrieb:


> Ein Seil aus einem Lautsprecherkabel ... welche Maus träumt nicht davon
> 
> Na im ernst das gewählte Material ist sicherlich egal o_O


 So stand es in der Aufgabe. nicht-EGAL
Es ist wie in einem Computer-Spiel, finde den Lösungsweg, ohne zu Cheaten ^^


----------



## Ic3St0rM (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Als Cheaten würde ich es ja nicht bezeichnen xD Eher wie in einem Schultest, wobei das aber auch nicht ganz passt, wenn man Fehler hat, hat man ja auch nicht gleich die 6


----------



## Alte-Schule (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Ic3St0rM schrieb:


> Als Cheaten würde ich es ja nicht bezeichnen xD Eher wie in einem Schultest, wobei das aber auch nicht ganz passt, wenn man Fehler hat, hat man ja auch nicht gleich die 6


 Wenn man erwischt wird schon. ^^ Prüfungen cheaten ohhohh oh ich hatte damals mit einem Epson Drucker die kleinst mögliche und erkennbare Schriftgröße gewählt und mir den Zettel unten zum hochklappen unter die Tischkannte geklebt, nur brauchte ich den Spicker nie weil ich durch das erstellen eines Spickers alles gelernt hatte. ^^


----------



## Ic3St0rM (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Nicht schlecht, sollte ich mir für Fächer wie Geschichte und Wirtschaft merken D


----------



## Alte-Schule (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Ic3St0rM schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, sollte ich mir für Fächer wie Geschichte und Wirtschaft merken D


 Wirtschaft da ändert sich doch jeden Tag alles, was wiederum zur Geschichte wird


----------



## Ic3St0rM (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Lol... Naja meine Noten... Deutsch 1, Mathe 4, Musik 5 xDDD, Wirtschaft 4, Englisch 3... Ich verkacke total -__- Naja Mathe hab ich eh net verstanden, Musik ist mir egal, Wirtschaft kam des zu plötzlich, Englisch... verkackt.. normalerwieße hab ich ne 2 oder so in Englisch xD Immerhin mein bestes Fach, dazu bin ich auch noch NICHT im Fremdsprachenzweig, sondern im Naturwissenschaftlichen Zweig  So viel dazu, aber ich/wir sollten nicht zu stark in den Off-Topic abdriften


----------



## Elthy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob schon irgendwelche Gewinner benachrichtigt wurden, hoffentlich nicht, dass würde heißen das ich leer ausgehe...


----------



## Hardwell (16. Oktober 2012)

We speak music


----------



## ZET (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Passiert hier denn noch was? 

Das hat ja fast schon was mit Folter zu tun. 

Wie ich es liebe zu warten


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Elthy schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob schon irgendwelche Gewinner benachrichtigt wurden, hoffentlich nicht, dass würde heißen das ich leer ausgehe...


 
Auf der Ersten Seite steht jeweils wie weit die Runden schon sind 
Runde 8 ist als beendet markiert, also wurden die Gewinner noch nicht benachrichtigt.
Runde 9 läuft laut der ersten Seite sogar noch...

Nur Geduld


----------



## Alte-Schule (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Ic3St0rM schrieb:


> Lol... Naja meine Noten... Deutsch 1, Mathe 4, Musik 5 xDDD, Wirtschaft 4, Englisch 3... Ich verkacke total -__- Naja Mathe hab ich eh net verstanden, Musik ist mir egal, Wirtschaft kam des zu plötzlich, Englisch... verkackt.. normalerwieße hab ich ne 2 oder so in Englisch xD Immerhin mein bestes Fach, dazu bin ich auch noch NICHT im Fremdsprachenzweig, sondern im Naturwissenschaftlichen Zweig  So viel dazu, aber ich/wir sollten nicht zu stark in den Off-Topic abdriften


 Ich hatte in Deutsch ne 4 aber in Mathe ne 2 wie in anderen Naturwissenschaftlichen Fächern, Du wirst aber erkennen,dass Noten nicht alles sind und Du Sprichwörtlich nie auslernst!!!


----------



## Airboume (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich will ja eigendlich nichts sagen, aber bevor hier Verwarnungen ausgeteilt werden, würde ich das Off-Topic hier lassen. 
Ich warte ja auch auf das Ergebnis und die nächste Runde.


----------



## Ic3St0rM (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Zum Schluss gehe ich wie immer leer aus^^ Ich habe nur ein einziges mal in  meinem Leben den "Jackpot" beim Lose ziehen gewonnen, da war ich 7 oder so xD Aber andererseits, wie viele haben den teilgenommen? 40?


----------



## GABBA (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Ic3St0rM schrieb:


> Aber andererseits, wie viele haben den teilgenommen? 40?



bei 4 Mäusen immernoch ne 1:10 Chance


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



GABBA schrieb:


> bei 4 Mäusen immernoch ne 1:10 Chance


 
Sind immerhin 10%, für n Gewinnspiel ist das viel


----------



## Ic3St0rM (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

So viel Glück  muss man erst einmal haben D


----------



## Chron-O-John (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Sind immerhin 10%, für n Gewinnspiel ist das viel


 Die chance ist sogar noch höher, weil ja die gezogenen Lose aus dem Topf genommen werden.
Ist also: 

1/40 + 1/39 + 1/38 + 1/37

0,025
+ 0,0256410256410256
+ 0,0263157894736842
+ 0,027027027027027

Ergibt: 10,4% (gerundet)

(Gabs nicht mal wo nen Oberlehrersmilie?)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (17. Oktober 2012)

Außerdem sind es nicht ganz 40, glaube ich 
Und die ungültigen fliegen ja auch noch raus


----------



## Stouki (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Edit: Hatte zuerst mit Fehler klugscheißen wollen - nun hoffentlich richtig 

Um es auf die Spitze zu treiben: Man gewinnt ja max. 1 Mal.

Daher gibt es 4 Möglichkeiten: (im 1., im 2., im 3., im 4. Zug)

p(Gewinn)=1/40+39/40*1/39+39/40*38/39*1/38+39/40*38/39*37/38*1/37=0,1 --> Also bei 40 Leuten doch genau 10%

Ich hoffe nach wie vor, dass das nicht doch noch falsch ist und ich gänzlich als Idiot dastehe


----------



## Ozz (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Weia Stochastik ist lange her bei mir, würd mich aber interessieren ob ich das noch hinbekomme - mal probieren:

Ich würd über die Wahrscheinlichkeit gehen, mit der man *nicht *gewinnt; 4 Ziehung, jeweils mit einem Teilnehmer weniger, ich nehm mal 40 Teilnehmer an.

p (Kein Gewinn) = 39/40*38/39*37/38*36/37 = 0,9 = 90%

p (Gewinn) = 1 - 0,9 = 0,1 = 10%

Also das Gleiche, was ihr habt - sehr schön, hab nicht alles vergessen


----------



## WuBomber411 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Stouki schrieb:


> Man gewinnt ja max. 1 Mal


 Also dem Startpost zufolge, hat hier ja min. einer schon 2x gewonnen. 
Mal n Glückwunsch an den Glücklichen.


----------



## SuschMC (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



WuBomber411 schrieb:


> Also dem Startpost zufolge, hat hier ja min. einer schon 2x gewonnen.
> Mal n Glückwunsch an den Glücklichen.


 
vom gesamten gewinnspiel ja, aber in dieser runde kannst du ja nur max. 1 mal gewinnen^^


----------



## Stouki (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



WuBomber411 schrieb:


> Also dem Startpost zufolge, hat hier ja min. einer schon 2x gewonnen.
> Mal n Glückwunsch an den Glücklichen.



Nicht in derselben Runde du Erbsenzähler 

Ozz irritiert mich gerade - genauso war meine später editierte Lösung vom Anfang oO Selbst Schreibweise und die Hälfte des Erklärungssatzes sind identisch (fördern wir eine baldige Paranoia ).


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit einer neuen Runde aus?   Oder hat die ganze Redaktion gerade Ferien ?


----------



## Poempel (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ohne jetzt sehr drängeln zu wollen, aber die Runde 8 könnte man so langsam mal auswerten oder?


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich tippe auf heute Abend


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Es sind nur 36 Teilnehmer in Runde 9 
Damit steigen die Gewinnchancen


----------



## Ozz (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Stouki schrieb:


> Ozz irritiert mich gerade - genauso war meine später editierte Lösung vom Anfang oO Selbst Schreibweise und die Hälfte des Erklärungssatzes sind identisch (fördern wir eine baldige Paranoia ).



Ich bin unschuldig - kam zum Zeitpunkt meines Posts gerade erst aus der Uni; da war deiner schon editiert


----------



## Sight (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ach son Schei*, wieso bekomme ich erst jetzt was von dem Gewinnspiel mit, in der Runde 9  ... Wie viele "Spiele" kommen noch?


----------



## DarkBlue (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Dazu hatte Stephan schon was geschrieben 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Auf die Frage wie viele Runden es geben wird?
> 
> - Voraussichtlich 15 bis 20.


----------



## Sight (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Puh, dann bin ich ja grad noch so bei der Hälfte eingestiegen 

Danke für die Info!

EDIT: Ach und an die Mädels (  an den kompletten Laden) von PCGH, wirklich mal ne tolle Idee für Gewinnspiele!


----------



## bennySB (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich glaube so langsam das die in der Redaktion eingeschlafen sind xD

Die lassen uns alle bestimmt mit Absicht warten hehe


----------



## babumama (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Kann es sein, dass Abgabewoche ist?


----------



## GABBA (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



babumama schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Abgabewoche ist?



Abgabewoche?


----------



## Cuddleman (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Abgabetermin? Bestimmt!

Bei dem Arbeitspensum, würden viele nicht die Rollen tauschen wollen!

Wir hatten 96-Stunden Zeit, gewährt Stephan noch ein bischen mehr, er kanns brauchen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



babumama schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Abgabewoche ist?


 
Nein, die PCGH erscheint immer am 1 Mittwoch das Monats.


----------



## babumama (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, die PCGH erscheint immer am 1 Mittwoch das Monats.


 
Das ist mir klar, aber das Heft muss ja auch in "Hardwareform" produziert werden. Letzen Monat war Abgabe am 19.(?), wenn ich mich nicht täusche.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich bitte noch um etwas Geduld, bis die Runde-3-Auswertung fertig ist und Runde 4 startet. Ich habe ausnahmsweise eine größere Marktübersicht für das Print-Magazin an der Backe und diese Woche ist Abgabe. Das hat bis Mittwoch erst einmal Vorrang - auf die Schnelle hingeschluderten Murks wird es von mir weder beim Gewinnspiel noch beim Artikel geben.


----------



## snake666 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Na dann freuen wir uns mal auf das Wochenende


----------



## Nemesisultima (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

mal so ne Frage am Rande:

Runde 6 begann am 28.09. um 19:16 Uhr und lief 72 Stunden.

Meine Lösung hatte ich am 30.09. 10:50 Uhr verschickt, jedoch steht in der Nachrichtenverfolgung dass die Mail immer noch ungelesen ist. Wurde ich nun erst gar nicht gelesen, oder werden die Gewinner so gezogen und nach de Ziehen wird geschaut ob die Lösung richtig ist? Würde mich mal interessieren da ich etwas perplex bin 

LG


----------



## hempsmoker (19. Oktober 2012)

Stephan hat das bereits erklärt: er hat die Nachrichten auch per Email erhalten und diese dann per Outlook ausgewertet. Daher hast du keine Lesebestätigung für die PN erhalten.


----------



## Ilarfnispa (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Schaue dir dazu mal diesen Beitrag an. Die PN wird vermutlich deshalb ungelesen sein, weil er die Kopie in seinem E-Mail-Postfach angesehen hat und nicht das Original hier im Forum.


----------



## SirChris (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Das habt ihr ja schön zeitgleich gepostet 
Mein Gewinn (das LEPA 650 Netzteil und die Lüfter) ist gestern angekommen, dankeschön dafür! Hab ich gestern dann auch direkt eingebaut, sehr schöne Teile. Jetzt konnte ich endlich einen meiner Frontlüfter den ich aus einem alten Netzteil ausgebaut hatte ersetzen


----------



## Nemesisultima (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

vielen Dank Euch für die Info


----------



## MyArt (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



babumama schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, aber das Heft muss ja auch in "Hardwareform" produziert werden. Letzen Monat war Abgabe am 19.(?), wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


 
So wirds sein, kp wie oft am Tag ich hier extra rein schau in der Hoffnung etwas gewonnen zu haben. Bisher immer vergeblich


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Travel schrieb:


> So wirds sein, kp wie oft am Tag ich hier extra rein schau in der Hoffnung etwas gewonnen zu haben. Bisher immer vergeblich


 Du bist nicht allein


----------



## Poempel (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Und jetzt auch noch das Wochenende... das ist schrecklich


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Ich mache mir ehr Gedanken ob mit Stephan alles iO ist, seine letzte Aktivität hier im Forum ist auf den 13ten diesen Monats datiert


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich mache mir ehr Gedanken ob mit Stephan alles iO ist, seine letzte Aktivität hier im Forum ist auf den 13ten diesen Monats datiert


Ich hoffe, dass das nicht allzu viel zu sagen hat


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Es ist alles in Ordnung mit mir, ich hatte aber ein paar freie Tage. Aus dem Grund wurden die Gewinner aus Runde 8 und 9 auch noch nicht angeschrieben. Dafür habe ich euch eine schöne Runde 10 gebastelt, die gerüchteweise noch heute startet.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist alles in Ordnung mit mir, ich hatte aber ein paar freie Tage. Aus dem Grund wurden die Gewinner aus Runde 8 und 9 auch noch nicht angeschrieben. Dafür habe ich euch eine schöne Runde 10 gebastelt, die gerüchteweise noch heute startet.



Das klingt toll. Wann dürfen die Gewinner der letzten beiden Runden mit einer Benachrichtigung rechnen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 10)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 10 gibt es *zwei Preise von MSI* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*2 x MSI N660Ti Power Edition 2GD5/OC:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der MSI N660Ti Power Edition 2GD5/OC mit Military-Class-III-Komponenten handelt es sich um eine Geforce GTX 660 Ti mit 1.019 MHz GPU-Takt, deren Boost-Takt bei 1.097 MHz liegt. Sie ist damit schneller als ein gewöhnliches GTX-660-Ti-Modell, dessen Standard-Taktfrequenz lediglich 915 MHz beträgt. Der effektive GDDR5-Takt des 2.048 MiByte großen Videspeichers liegt bei 6.008 MHz. Die Power-Edition ermöglicht das Justieren der GPU-, VRAM- und PLL-Spannung für mehr Overclocking-Spielraum. Für Tuning-Maßnahmen steht das Programm MSI Afterburner zur Verfügung. 

Der verbaute Twin-Frozr-IV-Kühler mit zwei Ventilatoren verfügt über eine Staubentfernungs-Technik: Durch kurzzeitiges Drehen der Lüfter in die entgegengesetzte Richtung werden Schmutzpartikel weggeblasen. Die N660Ti Power Edition  2GD5/OC bietet wie von aktuellen Geforce-Grafikkarten gewohnt Unterstützung für PhysX zur Berechnung von Physik-Effekten sowie SLI zur Erhöhung der Rechenleistung. Zum Anschließen von Bildschirmen stehen 2 x Dual-Link-DVI, 1 x Mini-HDMI und 1 x Display-Port zur Verfügung. Ein DVI/VGA-Adapter sowie ein Mini-HDMI/HDMI-Dongle liegen dem Produkt ebenso wie ein PCI-E-Stromadapter bei. Mehr Informationen zur PCI-Express-3.0-Grafikkarte N660Ti Power Edition 2GD5/OC gibt es bei MSI.

---

*Runde 10: Kreuz und quer*

Nicht das Ende der Zeit
kein Abschluss einer Epoche

Keine Furcht seid nur bereit
für den Ausklang dieser Woche

Wie ein Berg bietet er sich dar
Gipfel der Entspannung wunderbar 

So hört zu später Stund
an Eifer mangelt es nun

Und darum geb ich kund
in Runde 10 gibt es zu tun

Ein Rätsel das sei euch vergönnt
auf dass ihr euch beweisen könnt

Kreuzworträtsel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TIPP: Sollte jemand Probleme haben, die Ziffern im als Bilddatei eingebundenen Kreuzworträtsel zu erkennen, empfehle ich, die angehängte Zip-Datei herunterzuladen. Darin befindet sich eine WMF-Datei, die mit der in Windows integrierten "Bild- und Faxanzeige" betrachtet und ohne Qualitätsverlust gezoomt werden kann.

Hinweise (horizontal):
5.    Sprechstück von Peter Handke
8.    Lehre vom Spiel
9. Lateinisch: und
11.    Männlicher Herrschertitel
13.    Eingabegerät für Computerspiele
16.    Ehemaliger Eishockey-Spieler mit dem Spitznamen "Super Mario" (Nachname)
18.    Brettspiel mit Detektiven, das nach maximal 24 Zügen entschieden ist.
20.    Nachname eines ehemaligen Bundeskanzlers und eines ehemaligen PCGH-Redaktionsmitglieds
22.    1980 verstorbener Rockschlagzeuger (Nachname)
23.    Grammatikalischer Fall
24.    Italienisches Gericht mit üblicherweise dreieckig geschnittenen Weißbrotscheiben

Hinweise (vertikal):
1.    1969 gegründetes DDR-Industriekombinat mit Sitz der Zentrale in Dresden
2.    Hessische Stadt, deren Wappen eine Pflanze beinhaltet, die zur Unterfamilie der Schmetterlingsblütler gehört.
3.    Brühwurst, die traditionell vormittags verspeist wird
4.    Die Abkürzung des Hardware-Herstellers "MSI" steht für ...
5.    Langhaariger Schoßhund
6.    Alternativbezeichnung für einen Programmfehler
7.    Dreifacher Formel-1-Weltmeister (Nachname)
10.    Eine der neun olympischen Musen
12.    Wiederaufladbarer Speicher für elektrische Energie
14.    Name eines PCGHX-(Super-)Moderators
15.    Doppelsternsystem und ehemalige Fernsehsendung
17.    Spitzname eines 1935 geborenen deutschen Komikers
19.    Nach einem Körperteil benannten, in Amerika heimischer Kleinbär
21.    Firmensitz eines bedeutenden Software-Herstellers

---

Füllt das Kreuzworträtsel mit den richtigen Antworten so aus, dass ihr eine Lösung erhaltet, die sich aus den Anfangsbuchstaben jeder einzelnen Antwort zusammensetzt. Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor. (Wichtig: Ein Hinweis mit der Nummer 5 kommt zwei Mal (1 x horizontal, 1 x vertikal) vor - setzt daher auch bitte zwei Mal den gleichen Buchstaben in der Lösung ein.)

 Dabei ist folgendes zu beachten:
- Alle Begriffe setzen sich ausschließlich aus Großbuchstaben zusammen
- Lösungen die aus mehreren Worten bestehen, werden zu einem zusammenhängenden Wort (Beispiel: Starnberger See --> STARNBERGERSEE)
- Umlaute werden zu zwei einzelnen Vokalen (Ä = AE, Ö = OE, Ü = UE)
- Ein scharfes S, also "ß" wird zu einem Doppel-S, also "SS"
- Begriffe werden von oben nach unten beziehungsweise links nach rechts eingetragen

Ihr habt 72 Stunden bzw. 4320 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Der Lösungsvorschlag wird ausschließlich(!) in Form einer Privaten Nachricht an das Community-Mitglied "PCGH_Stephan" geschickt. Es wird empfohlen, eine Kopie der Nachricht im Postausgang zu speichern.
- Die Private Nachricht trägt den Betreff "Lösungsvorschlag Runde 10" und  enthält den Lösungsvorschläge für das Kreuzworträtsel.
- Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur die erste erhaltene Private Nachricht mit einem Lösungsvorschlag herangezogen. 
- Das Veröffentlichen eines Lösungsvorschlags oder eines Lösungsweges führt zur Disqualifikation  des Teilnehmers. Abhängig von der Schwere des Vorfalls erfolgt die  Disqualifikation zudem für alle weiteren Runden des  PCGHX-Jubiläumsgewinnspiels.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das  18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland  befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via Linksklick  auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die  Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC  Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet  als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und Nutzung  der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 19.10.2012 und endet am 22.10.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren  Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.       Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von   Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder   Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom   Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird eine von zwei MSI N660Ti Power Edition 2GD5/OC für je einen von zwei Gewinnern  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie eine Private Nachricht mit  einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der     Aufgabenstellung  vorgegebenen Zeitlimits an den Benutzer "PCGH_Stephan" schicken.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.       Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern       bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle       Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist       jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner       sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten       verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären       die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also       dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die  Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos  abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen       Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten  Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter  in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu   unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch       oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der       Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an  seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach.  Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern  abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im       Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne    benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb       einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die    angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige    E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige    Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe    fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und       Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das       Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von   äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne   dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter   entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder       Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das       Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten       unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß       Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige       Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung       des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei       Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach       Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines       Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach  dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder       beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von       Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so       weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin      einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im       Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der  Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,  Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,  Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen       Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger   Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte       Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit       Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem       Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## Ic3St0rM (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 9 mit vier Gaming-Mäusen von Razer*

Hier muss man doch nur googlen xD


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich verstehe das richtig? Die Anfangsbuchstaben der einzelnen Lösungsworte (Defacto die Kästchen mit Zahlen drinne) geben in der Reihenfolge der Zahlen die Lösung dieser Runde an?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Was zum Teufel hab ich da grad (hoffentlich richtig) gelöst?


----------



## -simonho- (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor.


Es sind doch nur 24 Buchstaben oder hab ich ein vergessen?
Da soll aber kein Wort rauskommen oder? Weil mir fehlen nur noch 2 Sachen und ich hab bisher nur eine sinnlose Aneinanderreihung von überwiegend Konsonanten.


----------



## WuBomber411 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> (Wichtig: Ein Hinweis mit der Nummer 5 kommt zwei Mal (1 x horizontal, 1 x vertikal) vor - setzt daher auch bitte zwei Mal den gleichen Buchstaben in der Lösung ein.)


Wenn du den gesuchten Hinweis zwei mal nimmst, sind's 25!


----------



## Raketenjoint (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Gut, dass ich Latein habe. Leider gibt es so viele "und"-Möglichkeiten, die mir bekannt sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Stephan ist diese Woche im Urlaub und ab Montag wieder im Office.


----------



## Niza (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

omg das Kreuzworträtzel ist mir einfach zu schwer.
Ich hänge ja schon beim 2ten Wort.
Und dann habe ich auch schon keine Lust mehr weiterzumachen.
liegt vielleicht daran das ich noch nie eins gelöst habe.

Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Erfolg.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## RotweinFee (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Hallo,
hab dieses Gewinnspiel durch einen Bekannten kennengelernt und mich nun entschlossen hier auch mitzumachen. 
Hoffe ihr freut euch über ein wenig Konkurrenz (kleiner Spaß). (:
Also, wünsche uns allen dann mal viel Glück!

Die RotweinFee


----------



## Pixy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig mit anzusehen, wie die Anmeldungen im Forum, bei so einem Gewinnspiel ansteigen.
Hinterher liest man nie wieder von denen, ausser es gibt ein neues Gewinnspiel.

Allein durch diese Tatsache, lässt mich das Gewinnspiel völlig kalt.

Eine Teilnahmebedingung an solchen Spielen sollte sein, dass man eine gewisse Anzahl an Beitragen hat und mindestens 2 Jahre registriert sein muss.
2 Jahre sind leicht zu bekommen, deshalb muss/sollte es auch eine mindestanzahl an Beiträgen geben, damit die Alteingesessenen, die jeden Tag hier sind und das Forum erst ausmachen, einen Vorteil haben.

Diese ganzen Schmarotzer die sich nur deswegen hier anmelden, hätten dann nämlich keine Chance.


----------



## CohenCohenson (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Hammerhart! Wer das ohne Inet lösen kann, weiß viel zu viel.
@ Pixy: das kann man auch als Werbestrategie sehen...


----------



## 1Striker1 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

So ich bin fertig seit 10min hoffe nur das alles richtig ist! allen anderen auch daumen drueck !!


----------



## Grennith (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Pixy schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig mit anzusehen, wie die Anmeldungen im Forum, bei so einem Gewinnspiel ansteigen.
> Hinterher liest man nie wieder von denen, ausser es gibt ein neues Gewinnspiel.


 
vergesse staendig, mit welcher mailadresse und welchem namen ich mich hier registriert habe - eben eine menge durchprobiert, und nun mit einem computec(?)account hier o.o


btt: bei mir ein reiner buchstabensalat?


----------



## Ic3St0rM (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

pixy, es gibt Leute die haben nicht zeit um jeden Tag hier rein zu schauen... Ich habe nur so wenig Beiträge weil ich in einen anderen Account eingeloggt bin ;D


----------



## KirschPorter (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Grennith schrieb:


> vergesse staendig, mit welcher mailadresse und welchem namen ich mich hier registriert habe - eben eine menge durchprobiert, und nun mit einem computec(?)account hier o.o


ging mir genau so :o

Hoffe mal das alles richtig ist :s


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

na, dann mal ausdrucken und dransetzen. Wenns wirklich wieder so ein salat ist, wie der PNOCKEL dann bin ich schon auf die Erklärung gespannt 

Gott, hätt ich die karte gerne...


----------



## MrWhi7e (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Muss man die Buchstaben doch noch selber sortieren!?
Ich dachte die Nummerierung gibt die Reihenfolge vor oder muss kein sinnvolles Wort rauskommen?


----------



## Morpheus1822 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

So auch fertig, ich hoffe nur ich hab alles richtig herum in die Nachricht getippt 

Allerdings hab ich bei 5. vertikal nur 8 statt 9 Buchstaben gebraucht, ich hoffe es ist trotzdem richtig


----------



## stadler5 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Alter Schwede da bin ich mal gespannt........................


----------



## Ic3St0rM (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Was bedeutet eigentlich tba? Also bbei Gewinner


----------



## ZET (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

to be announced


----------



## MatMade142 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Habs auch gelöst, jetzt bleibt nur noch Hoffen übrig.


----------



## opustr (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich finde das lächerlich wie einige hier mit Mitgliedschaftsjahren und Anzahl der Beiträge ein Vorteil für sich schaffen wollen.Gewinspiel ist Glückspiel und ist für alle gleich!


----------



## WuBomber411 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Morpheus1822 schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich bei 5. vertikal nur 8 statt 9 Buchstaben gebraucht, ich hoffe es ist trotzdem richtig


 Hatte auch erst 8 gehabt und dachte sogar schon an einen Fehler im Rätsel^^ Aber 9 sind richtig! 
_Hier gibt's keine Fehler!_


----------



## DarkBlue (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Oh es geht endlich weiter ... diese Spannung war ja schon fast unerträglich


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Habs auch gerade gelöst...... ich sage nur

Ohman


----------



## KornDonat (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also ich gebs für heute erst mal auf  Ich versuchs morgen noch mal ^^


----------



## Poempel (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich habs vorhin schon abgeschickt... Ich wette ich habe wieder einen Buchstaben falsch


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

...das Kreuzworträtsel war kein Problem, aber bei dem Lösungswort steh ich voll auf dem Schlauch
naja, hab ja noch ein paar Stunden Zeit...


----------



## TheNils (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Muss das Lösungswort denn sinvoll sein? Ich hab den Rest soweit gelöst, bin mir nur jetzt unsicher ob ich den "Buchstabensalat" abschicken soll oder ob ich daraus noch ein Wort formen muss.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## bennySB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Es ist ja klar in der Aufgabe definiert das man kein sinnvolles Wort generieren muss, die Reihenfolge der zahlen gibt die Reihenfolge der Buchstaben an.


----------



## Elthy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Heißt das "TBA" auf der ersten Seite das die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt wurden?


----------



## GABBA (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

So habs auch mal rausgehauen..  jetzt bin ich aber gespannt

(PS: Bei mir kam auch nur ne extremschwer auszusprechende Buchtsabenfolge raus )


----------



## moKi24.2 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Sehr geiles Rätsel. Hab eine ganze Weile gebraucht. Vor allem wie das mit der Lösung gemeint ist...


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

ja ok, es steht nirgends, dass es ein sinnvolles Wort ergeben muss, sondern nur zu beachtende Reihenfolge...aber dennoch "sucht" man erst einmal 

Geht jetzt auch raus, allen viel Glück


----------



## CohenCohenson (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Wie bei der South Park Folge bei der Kyle buchstabieren sollte.
"Buchstabiere Kroxeldüfik."  "Kann ich das in einem Beispielsatz hören?" "Kroxeldüfik ist ein sehr schwer zu buchstabierendes Wort."


----------



## TheNils (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ja Danke ich hab es jetzt auch mal abgeschickt, viel Glück an alle.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



WuBomber411 schrieb:


> Hatte auch erst 8 gehabt und dachte sogar schon an einen Fehler im Rätsel^^ Aber 9 sind richtig!
> _Hier gibt's keine Fehler!_


 Na Dann bin ich ja mal auf die Lösungs gespannt


----------



## Grennith (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Morpheus1822 schrieb:


> Na Dann bin ich ja mal auf die Lösungs gespannt


 
habe an das entsprechende mit 8 noch einen buchstaben angehaengt ^^'''


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also wenn man noch ein paar "CZ"s reinstreut könnte meine Lösung vielleicht ein tschechisches, ukrainisches oder ähnlich-östliches Wort sein 

Mal sehen was dabei rumkommt ...


----------



## Henninges (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

ja wat den nu...24 oder 25 lösungsbuchstaben ? de facto sind es ja nur "24" buchstaben, wobei der fünfte dann eben doppelt zählt, demzufolge auch zweimal in der lösungskombi zweimal vorkommt und das ganze "wort" dann 25 buchstaben lang ist ??


----------



## bennySB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Henninges schrieb:


> ja wat den nu...24 oder 25 lösungsbuchstaben ? de facto sind es ja nur "24" buchstaben, wobei der fünfte dann eben doppelt zählt, demzufolge auch zweimal in der lösungskombi zweimal vorkommt und das ganze "wort" dann 25 buchstaben lang ist ??


 
korrekt, denn so steht es ja auch schon in der Aufgabenbeschreibung drin.


----------



## fray79 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

So, eben auch wieder mitgemacht. Die letzten Preise konnte ich nicht gebrauchen, also hab ich pausiert.

Ich muss gestehen, bei einigen Sachen hat mir Wikipedia und Google geholfen


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



fray79 schrieb:


> So, eben auch wieder mitgemacht. Die letzten Preise konnte ich nicht gebrauchen, also hab ich pausiert.
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, bei einigen Sachen hat mir Wikipedia und Google geholfen


 
Ich wette, niemand hat es ohne geschafft   Ging einfach nicht ...     Ich weiß auch immer noch nicht, was für ein Hund gemeint ist, ich habe von Hunden einfach so gar keinen Plan


----------



## SirChris (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Elthy schrieb:


> Heißt das "TBA" auf der ersten Seite das die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt wurden?


 TBA = to be announced = wird noch bekannt gegeben


----------



## bennySB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich wette, niemand hat es ohne geschafft   Ging einfach nicht ...     Ich weiß auch immer noch nicht, was für ein Hund gemeint ist, ich habe von Hunden einfach so gar keinen Plan


 
Das mit dem Hund kenne ich^^ Zum glück gibt es schön viele Auflistungen im Internet und dann sucht man sich halt das einzigst passende raus und ob man es glaubt oder nicht, man füllt alle 9 Felder aus^^


Zusätzlich hab ich mal das Lösungswort/Salat bei google eingetippt und es gibt sogar nen Treffer auf ner Anagramm Seite xD


----------



## Stouki (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ach, beim 5. gabs doch noch ne Kontrolle, da bin ich auch bei 8 Buchstaben geblieben und hab da keine Panik geschoben - das Kontrollwort ist ja sehr sicher 

... zu meiner Schande musste ich gestehen, dass ich nahezu alles gegoogelt habe - eines der wenigen, dass ich nicht suchen musste war das Doppelsternsystem - und da war der Zusatzhinweis dann nicht mal notwendig  ("Binäres" Denken, entweder man weiß es auf jeden Fall oder man hat keinen blassen Schimmer  )


----------



## Henninges (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



> Zusätzlich hab ich mal das Lösungswort/Salat bei google eingetippt und es gibt sogar nen Treffer auf ner Anagramm Seite xD



dann haben wir wohl unterschiedliche ergebnisse...


----------



## LaCroato (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

So... endlich gelöst. Es war gar nicht mal soooo einfach wie ich dachte... 
Bin mal echt gespannt ob die Lösung stimmt. Tolle Aktion! Allen viel Glück!


----------



## bennySB (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Henninges schrieb:


> dann haben wir wohl unterschiedliche ergebnisse...


 
Das macht mir jetzt Sorgen^^
Ich würde diese Karte doch schon gerne haben.


----------



## Hoboguy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Klasse Gewinnspiel 

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## RA105 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



bennySB schrieb:


> Zusätzlich hab ich mal das Lösungswort/Salat bei google eingetippt und es gibt sogar nen Treffer auf ner Anagramm Seite xD



yep. hab ich auch


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



RA105 schrieb:


> yep. hab ich auch


 
Dann sind wir schon zu dritt 
Ich glaub nicht, dass wir alle falschliegen


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir schon zu dritt
> Ich glaub nicht, dass wir alle falschliegen



Dann sind wir schon 4


----------



## SXFreak (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Oh schön, Nummer 5


----------



## Quppi (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

So abgeschickt. Mit Google alles lösbar, wobei ich 18 sofort wusste 
Ich finde die Ideen für die Aufgaben werden immer besser. Mal sehen was wir am Ende machen müssen


----------



## sebouss (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also ich schätz mal bei denen, die als google suchergebnis auf ne anagrammseite kommen sollte es stimmen.. 
ich bin da nämlich auch gelandet=D


----------



## -simonho- (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

ich genauso (nachdem ich noch ein fehler korrigieren musste)


----------



## Henninges (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

nun, dann hab ich wohl irgendwo einen fehler gemacht...


----------



## DarkBlue (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

*Gna* ich glaube Stephan, dass Du beim erstellen dieses Lösungswortes zu viel 'Deponia' gespielt hast ... Rufus könnte mit diesem Wort sicherlich etwas anfangen


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

So habs auch fertig, diesmal wahr es wirklich schwer manche Antworten zu finden trotz I-Net aber das finde ich gut, eine sehr schöne Herausforderung, hoffe ich hab alles richtig top PCGH , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## MrSchuh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich habe auch mit gemacht. Hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## bennySB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Persönlich muss ich sagen das ich die Formel 1 Frage am schwersten fand.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Hört auf alle mitzumachen dadurch werden meine Siegchancen schlechter!  

Eine 660ti würde sich hier aber wirklich sehr gut machen ...


----------



## MrSchuh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hört auf alle mitzumachen dadurch werden meine Siegchancen schlechter!
> 
> Eine 660ti würde sich hier aber wirklich sehr gut machen ...


 
Das ist glaube ich auch der Grund, warum so viele mit machen. So eine 660ti würde sich fast überall sehr gut machen.


----------



## MrSchuh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Egal


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Doppelposts sind nicht gerne gesehen, ansonsten hast du aber Recht


----------



## bennySB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

[QUOSchuh;4657548]Das ist glaube ich auch der Grund, warum so viele mit machen. So eine 660ti würde sich fast überall sehr gut machen. [/QUOTE]

Ich würde sie auch gerne haben nur habe ich dann noch die winzige Herausforderung einen full Cover Wasserkühler für die Karte zu finden, EK water Blocks hat die leider nicht im Sortiment.


----------



## GABBA (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



bennySB schrieb:


> Ich würde sie auch gerne haben nur habe ich dann noch die winzige Herausforderung einen full Cover Wasserkühler für die Karte zu finden, EK water Blocks hat die leider nicht im Sortiment.



Dann bastel dir doch selber einen =D


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

...hm, da sieht man mal wie mißverstädlich doch die geschriebene Sprache sein kann, da mich diese Anagrammdiskussion doch etwas "verunsichert"..

"Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor." das heißt für mich: kann, muss aber kein sinnvolles Wort sein, von Anagramm steht nix drin..auch wenn ich das anfangs ja dachte

naja, was soll's sind meine Gewinnchancen zu nichte(+gewinne eh nie was), da ich einer der Trottel bin, die einen "Buchstabensalat" als Lösung eingeschickt haben; Stephan wird seinen Spass haben


----------



## bennySB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



caduzzz schrieb:


> ...hm, da sieht man mal wie mißverstädlich doch die geschriebene Sprache sein kann, da mich diese Anagrammdiskusion doch etwas "verunsichert"..
> 
> "Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor." das heißt für mich: kann, muss aber kein sinnvolles Wort sein, von Anagramm steht nix drin..auch wenn ich das anfangs ja dachte
> 
> naja, was soll's sind meine Gewinnchancen zu nichte(+gewinne eh nie was), da ich einer der Trottel bin, die einen "Buchstabensalat" als Lösung eingeschickt haben


 
Bevor die Verwirrung nun noch größer wird:
Es ist ja auch kein Anagramm (denke ich zumindest) die einzige Situation wo das Wort Anagramm gefallen ist war als ich meinte das Google eine Seite für Anagramme anbietet sobald man das Lösungswort dort eintippt.^^


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

ich hoffe dem ist so, bennySB 

(zum Thema Anagramme, also ich hab auch da keinen "Sinn" entdecken können, scheint aber oft benutz worden zu sein), jut, stoppe ich mal hier, nicht dass ich mich noch selbst disqualifiziere, weil man zuviel mutmaßt/ausplaudert


----------



## MrSchuh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Um keine Verwirrung aufkommen zu lassen. Ich finde diese Formulierung doch sehr eindeutig.



> Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



MrSchuh schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Formulierung doch sehr eindeutig.


 
Ich auch

Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass der Buchstabensalat falsch ist. Nach Toiimitma und Pnockel trau ich Stephan vieles zu


----------



## GABBA (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass der Buchstabensalat falsch ist. Nach Toiimitma und Pnockel trau ich Stephan vieles zu


 
Ich denke wir meinen alle nur, dass das Googlesuchergebnis auf eine Anagrammseite geführt hat


----------



## bennySB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ist ja auch nicht gerade einfach so etwas selbst zu erstellen das alles zueinander passt und dann auch noch Sinn ergeben soll.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass der Buchstabensalat falsch ist. Nach Toiimitma und Pnockel trau ich Stephan vieles zu


 
hehe, ich auch, aber dennoch kam ich ins grübeln


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

trotzdem kam man ins grübeln, ob da nicht doch ein versteckter sinn hinter steckt    ich habe aber auch keinen gefunden ...


----------



## J-Kopf (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Und nach wie vielen Entschlüsselungsmethoden habt ihr aufgegeben?

Bei mir waren es 3


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Ic3St0rM schrieb:


> pixy, es gibt Leute die haben nicht zeit um jeden Tag hier rein zu schauen... Ich habe nur so wenig Beiträge weil ich in einen anderen Account eingeloggt bin ;D


 
Oder, sind dauernd Unterwegs, zwecks Arbeit!


----------



## mickeySM (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

huhu

wie kann ich denn die ausgefüllte Rätseldatei in der PN mit anhängen zum Gewinnspiel?

oder reicht nen screenshot hochladen?

l.G.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

^^Es soll doch nur das Lösungswort in die PN


----------



## bennySB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich könnte dir jetzt zwar Wege erklären wie du das machen kannst um einen weniger zu haben der gewinnen könnte aber so gemein will ich mal nicht sein.
Du sollst nur das Lösungswort schicken und mehr nicht, das Rätsel dient nur der Lösung mehr nicht.


----------



## mickeySM (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

dann habe ich meine erste und einzige chance wohl schon abgesandt

V.E.R.D.A.M.M.T.

PS: Ich zocke hier noch auf 'ner 440 in HD-ready...

PPSS: Vielleicht heisst man mir ja gut dass ich hier nicht das LW reinschreibe in Größe 30:p


----------



## CheckerAlex (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Eigentlich wollte ich am Abend mit meiner Freundin ins Cinema aber da sie leider erkältet ist haben wir jetzt fast 2 Stunden lang das Kreutzworträtsel gemacht. Wir haben beide das gleiche herausgekriegt und ich hoffe es stimmt und Stephan hat die Nachricht bekommen xd


----------



## MrSchuh (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

@CheckerAlex

Ist das dein Ernst mit dem Profilbild? Ich dachte meines wäre schon richtig blöd und abgedreht, aber das schlägt ja mal dem Fass den Boden aus


----------



## Andrejews (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



MrSchuh schrieb:


> @CheckerAlex
> 
> Ist das dein Ernst mit dem Profilbild? Ich dachte meines wäre schon richtig blöd und abgedreht, aber das schlägt ja mal dem Fass den Boden aus


 
Bist das etwa Du auf dem Bild?


----------



## bennySB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Nee das ist dieser eine Typ von DSDS glaube ich.


----------



## Antik20 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

da ich nur schlechte erfahrungen mit nvidia gemacht habe, werde ich mir keine mehr kaufen,
 eine zu gewinnen und durchzutesten könnte mich evtl wieder von nvidia überzeugen vorausgesetzt die haben sich gebessert 

also lösung ist raus, und jetzt heisst es Daumen drücken, dass alles richtig ist und mit ein wenig Glück.....

ach ja habe etwa eine stunde gebraucht, natürlich mit Hilfe des Internets geht ja kaum ohne


----------



## King_Sony (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich hoff ja immer noch auf die 7870, andrerseits ein SLI Gespann mit einer 660Ti zusätzlich


----------



## fray79 (21. Oktober 2012)

mickeySM schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich zocke hier noch auf 'ner 440 in HD-ready...



Heul nicht rum 
Ich hab ne GTX285


----------



## MyArt (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



fray79 schrieb:


> Heul nicht rum
> Ich hab ne GTX285


 
Muss ich das jetzt unterbieten? xD 

Kaputte 9800GX2 -> I5 IGPU Intel HD4000


----------



## Antik20 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

von radeon 9200(super karte) ->gtx9800(schrottkarte, nach nem halben jahr defekt)->hd5770(perfekt für mich)->i7 intel hd3000 weil die 5770 kompatiblitätsprobleme mit dem neuen Mainboard bios hat und dank uefi geht kein downgrade (schöne ********)


----------



## Henninges (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



> Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor.



*gnarf* ich trottel ! hab von 1..25 geschickt und nicht auf den hinweis geachtet...wiedereinmal ist *eure* gewinnchance gestiegen...


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Henninges schrieb:


> *gnarf* ich trottel ! hab von 1..25 geschickt und nicht auf den hinweis geachtet...wiedereinmal ist *eure* gewinnchance gestiegen...


 
vielleicht bin ich grade zu doof,  aber was meinst du?   wir sollten doch einfach die anfangsbuchstaben der reihe nach (lösung 1-24, 5 doppelt)   aneinanderhängen und abschicken?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> vielleicht bin ich grade zu doof,  aber was meinst du?   wir sollten doch einfach die anfangsbuchstaben der reihe nach (lösung 1-24, 5 doppelt)   aneinanderhängen und abschicken?


 
Die Frage stell ich mir gerade auch...


----------



## Henninges (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

also ich verstehe 





> Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor


 eher in der reihenfolge 5,8,9,11,13,16,18,20,22,23,24,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,10,12,14,15,17,19,21 und nicht 1-24(25)...

edit : STEPHAAAAAN...HIIIIIILFE !!


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Henninges schrieb:


> also ich verstehe  eher in der reihenfolge 5,8,9,11,13,16,18,20,22,23,24,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,10,12,14,15,17,19,21 und nicht 1-24(25)...
> 
> edit : STEPHAAAAAN...HIIIIIILFE !!


 
nein, ich denke wir sollten es einfach von 1-25 sortieren.  alles andere wäre etwas unsinnig.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Die *Nummerierung* der Hinweise ergibt das Lösungswort, nicht ihre *Reihenfolge*


----------



## Henninges (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

 ...  ...  ... na denn...


----------



## Benutzername7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ihr könnt einen echt verwirren, also 1-25 oder die andere Variante?


----------



## bennySB (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Tja Stephan kann da ja gerade nicht all zu viel zu sagen, denn er befindet sich ja im Urlaub^^
Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Möglichkeit:

Die Buchstaben die man herausgefunden hat der Reihenfolge 1-24 nach in das Lösungswort einfügen (die 5 doppelt berechnet) und schon hat man den entsprechenden Kauderwelsch

oder

2. Möglichkeit:

Die Reihenfolge wie die Hinweise gestellt wurden ergibt das Lösungswort.


Da ich leider das Rätsel gerade nicht vor Augen habe muss ich mir das heute Abend mal anschauen was denn bei Möglichkeit 2 rauskommen würde^^


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

...ich sag doch, dass es alles nicht sooo eindeutig war...das Geschriebene Wort kann zu Mißverständnissen führen!

Also entweder hat sich Stephan etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt oder wir (einige zumindest) sind zu blöd, wobei ich natürlich nie an der Unfehlbarkeit des Gewinnspielmeisters zweifeln würde...


----------



## ferdi1982 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

oops..........
Wobei bei der anderen Varianten auch ein Sinnloses Zeugs rauskommt....Na ja auf mehr Glueck im naechsten Spiel lol


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

m.M.n. war das Rätsel sehr eindeutig gestellt:


> Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor.


Das ist doch unmissverständlich?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

^^Richtig 


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Nummerierung der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der 25 Buchstaben in der Lösung vor.


Die Hinweise beginnen mit 5 (horizontal) und enden mit 21 (vertikal) ^^so und nicht anders ist es zu verstehen, sonnst hätte man sich diesbezüglich auch den Text bzw. die Erläuterung dazu sparen können.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja was jetzt?


----------



## bennySB (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Und dadurch das dort steht "die Nummerierung gibt die Reihenfolge vor" und nicht "die Reihenfolge der Hinweise gibt die Reihenfolge der vor" 
Heißt es ja automatisch das man alles sortieren muss von 1-25


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Richtig
> 
> Die Hinweise beginnen mit 5 (horizontal) und enden mit 21 (vertikal) ^^so und nicht anders ist es zu verstehen, sonnst hätte man sich diesbezüglich auch den Text bzw. die Erläuterung dazu sparen können.


 
na das war jetzt aber widersprüchlich.

Ich wiederhole was scarecrow schon sagte:

Es geht um die *Nummerierung *,  nicht um die *Reihenfolge *


----------



## Henninges (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

ja dann wird wohl doch 1-24(25) richtig sein...sorry wegen der verwirrung...


----------



## Quppi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also nach mehrmaligen hin und her überlegen und diskutieren mit meienr Familie bin ich der Meinung, dass wir von 1-24 die Lösungsbuchstaben schreiben sollen, wobei die Aufgabenstellung wirklich verwirrend ist. Villeicht ist Stephan so kulant, dass er beides als richtig anerkennt.


----------



## bennySB (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Naja das einzigst verwirrende hier sind wir alles zusammen xD
Es ist ja dann doch klar definiert wie es gemacht werden soll, unzwar 1-24(25) sortieren der Reihenfolge nach und somit auf das sehr sehr komische Wort kommen xD


----------



## GABBA (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



fray79 schrieb:


> Heul nicht rum
> Ich hab ne GTX285


 
Heul du nich rum , ich hatte bis vor 2 Monaten auch noch ne GTX285 un die hat problemlos Max Payne 3 etc auf recht ordentlichen Details @1920*1200 gefressen 

(wobei die 670 doch n Stück mehr bringt grad =D)


----------



## King_Sony (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Naja, sieht fast so aus wäre die Konkurenz ein bisschen kleiner geworden 
Aber vll. habt ihr ja Glück und Stephan ist gnädig


----------



## GABBA (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Selbst das umgestellte "Wort" ergibt kein Sinn, wenn ihr die Buchstaben nicht nach der numerischen Reihenfolge zusammensetzt


----------



## DarkBlue (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

So langsam brauche ich dringend die Auflösung ... ihr macht mich ja ganz 'kirre' welche Lösungsvariante nun richtig ist oder nicht


----------



## GABBA (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

ich glaub' auf die Auflösung müssen wir bis nach dem Urlaub Stephans warten..


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Stephan war im Urlaub, er ist diese Woche wieder da. So hat es Thilo gesagt und das Forum verrät mir auch, dass Stephan gerade online ist


----------



## GABBA (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Stephan war im Urlaub, er ist diese Woche wieder da. So hat es Thilo gesagt und das Forum verrät mir auch, dass Stephan gerade online ist



Na dann mal sorry für die Falschinformation


----------



## AnnTohn (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Puh, war schwerer als gedacht...

Danke für diese super abwechselnden Aufgabenstellungen!


----------



## Quppi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Die Antwort gibts leider erst frühestens 23.05


----------



## sebouss (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Quppi schrieb:


> Die Antwort gibts leider erst frühestens 23.05


ich hoffe mal du meinst den 23.10


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ja, und zwar meint er die Zeit 23:05


----------



## bennySB (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Aber ich tippe dennoch mal das es frühestens morgen wird^^


----------



## GABBA (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Sin wir jetzt alle durch oder will noch jemand Verwirrung stiften?


----------



## bennySB (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



GABBA schrieb:


> Sin wir jetzt alle durch oder will noch jemand Verwirrung stiften?


 
Verwirrung stiften ist toooolllll^^


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



bennySB schrieb:


> Verwirrung stiften ist toooolllll^^


 
Ich habe gehört, es gibt diese Runde gar keine Gewinner?   Das sind nur Strohmänner,  Stephan  behält die Karten und baut sich daraus ein SLI-System


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Nene, das kommt erst bei den HD7970 oder GTX680!


----------



## -simonho- (22. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt beginnt das Warten...


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Mir egal, eine Mars3 reicht mir


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir egal, eine Mars3 reicht mir



Da ist jemand ja geradezu genügsam


----------



## -simonho- (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab zwar seit ein.paar monaten die 7850 vpn sapphire aber so eine 660ti wär noch ganz schick


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Da ist jemand ja geradezu genügsam


 
Zwei gehen auch   Ist ja SLI-fähig ...   Aber dann sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, mal meinen X6 zu ersetzen 

Wieviele MARS3-Sli-Gespanne es wohl weltweit gibt?  Dürften nur sehr wenige sein ...


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei gehen auch   Ist ja SLI-fähig ...   Aber dann sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, mal meinen X6 zu ersetzen
> 
> Wieviele MARS3-Sli-Gespanne es wohl weltweit gibt?  Dürften nur sehr wenige sein ...



Manche kaufen sich für den Preis eben lieber einen Gebrauchtwagen


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Manche kaufen sich für den Preis eben lieber einen Gebrauchtwagen


 
Pff,  die Rechenleistung darin ist doch ein Witz!     Kommt höchstens auf Handy-Niveau ...


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> Pff,  die Rechenleistung darin ist doch ein Witz!     Kommt höchstens auf Handy-Niveau ...



Mit den Lüftern der Mars III brauchst du aber länger zur Arbeit


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mit den Lüftern der Mars III brauchst du aber länger zur Arbeit


 
Dann kauf ich mir Xilence-Lüfter und fliege dorthin 

(Hab sogar noch ein solches Modell hier rumliegen )


----------



## DarkBlue (23. Oktober 2012)

ui wir sind beim Mars angekommen ... nun so ein kleiner Curiosity im Garten wäre doch super .... nie mehr Rasen mähen  oder die Nachbarin selbst mit nem Fernglas beschatten XD


----------



## Henninges (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

[offtopic] so "_klein_" ist die aber nicht... [/offtopic]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechts im bild...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (23. Oktober 2012)

Der links is aber niedlich *dutzidutzidutzi*


----------



## bennySB (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Stephan beeil dich und löse die Runde auf xD
Ich will endlich die Antwort Posten dürfen und sie mit euch vergleichen xD
An sich ist die Runde ja schon vorbei aber ohne das Stephan es erlaubt trau ich mich nicht wirklich es so zu schreiben *g*


----------



## benjasso (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Die Gewinner der beiden Runden davor stehen auch noch aus, die werden sicher zuerst bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MyArt (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Wurde die Gewinner die auf "TBA" stehen eigentlich schon benachrichtigt? 

*immer noch auf die Sapphire FleX HD 7870 hoff*

xD


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also mir ist das hier alles zu doof, Spannung steigt ins Unerträgliche. 
Zeit ist schließlich um.... 

RKWMPPBPLETFAJOALDSNSRBNB


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe am Ende ein T (Tramezzini)...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich hab auch das Tramezzino auf der 24!


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Jop, stimmt anscheinend. Noch nie gehört vorher, und Bruschetta, was die Bedingungen ja auch erfüllt, kommt normalerweise auf Baguette-Scheiben, welche im Prinzip auch 3-eckig sind, oder halbierten Brotscheiben, welche erst recht dreieckig sind. 

http://www.lecker.de/media/redaktio...ammlungen/bruschetta/hbv_669/bruschetta-2.jpg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich bräuchte sher viel Fantasie, um Bruschetta als Dreieckig anzusehen. Aber letztenendes muss Stephan entscheiden, was richtig ist!


----------



## Henninges (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

hab auch die bruschetta...dumm nur, das der zweite buchstabe, das "R" eben in beiden varianten zur lösung nr.15 passt...


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Die Spannung steigt.............tick tack tick tack


----------



## AlexKL77 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Hab auch die RKW....BNT Geschichte abgeschickt.
Egal wie man da schraubt und dreht wegen Reihenfolge und sonst was,es bleibt ein Zungenbrecher.


----------



## WuBomber411 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also ick muss hier grad irgendwie über meinen eigenen Fehler grinsen... 
Hab nämlich auch, wie einige von euch, ein B am Ende! Aber was soll's neues Spiel, neues Glück.


----------



## MyArt (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Allein für das letzte Wort hab ich ewig gebraucht xD 
Bis ich mich dann festgelegt habe 

Ich hoffe mal das ich wieder um Topf mit bei bin. 


Wer ist eigentlich die Glücksfee? ^^


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

Der Kreis der "Konkurrenten" schrumpft


----------



## bennySB (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich schließe mich dem Kreis der Trammezino's an xD (ja im Rätsel steht Trammezini) und ich weiß gerade nicht genau ob meine Rechtschreibung für das Wort passt, da ich nur übers Handy schreibe


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Travel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ich wieder um Topf mit bei bin.


Äh WTF? 


Travel schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich die Glücksfee? ^^


 
Stefan    Er sollte aber mal ein Bild von sich im Feenkostüm posten,  damit wir wissen, dass er das wirklich richtig  verlost 



Wat is denn nu richtig?  Ich habe ebenfalls Bruschetta angegeben,  passte ja auch zum Rest.   Kenne ich aber genausp wenig wie Tramezzino.  Letzteres sieht aber laut Google wirklich dreieckiger aus ...


----------



## Quppi (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also ich hab auch Tramezzino. Das aber auch nur, weils das erste Ergebnis von Google bei der Suchen ach dreieckigen Brotscheiben ist.
Hie mal ein Google-Vergleich:
https://www.google.de/search?q=brus...A&biw=946&bih=1022&sei=-oaGUJurK9DntQbSiIGQCg
https://www.google.de/search?q=tram...g&biw=946&bih=1022&sei=BIeGUI3aMNHptQb_u4CwAw
PS: Ich will auch ein Bild von Stephan im Feenkostüm xD


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ich habe diese ominöse Speise auch nur googlen können, und da kam Bruschetta raus ...


----------



## bennySB (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja und wir wissen ja alle: Google ist allmächtig und weiß alles xD

Zu der italienischen speisen Geschichte:
Ich verlasse mich da auch ein wenig auf meine Frau und als ich ihr die Frage stellt kam wie aus der Pistole geschossen Trammezini


----------



## Henninges (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

bruschetta sieht auch wesentlicher appetitlicher aus...


----------



## Quppi (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Aber Bruschetta ist ja nicht wirklich dreieckig. Eher Parabelförmig


----------



## MyArt (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Äh WTF?
> 
> 
> Stefan    Er sollte aber mal ein Bild von sich im Feenkostüm posten,  damit wir wissen, dass er das wirklich richtig  verlost
> ...


 
im*

Wäre mal eine Idee. Aber bitte ein Pinkes Feenkostüm 

Ich denke schon das Tramezzini/o richtig sein wird. Passt einfach besser auf die Beschreibung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Hier mal als Vorschlag mit der Plural von Tramezzino




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bennySB (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



			
				Blechdesigner;4664110als Vorschlag mit der Plural von Tramezzino


[spoiler schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wir zwei haben die gleichen Ergebnisse.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Mist,  leider passt Tramezzini wirklich besser. 

http://www.chip.de/ii/1/5/1/0/1/5/1/4/493000580_9de45c81f1-9113321f35eff485.jpg


----------



## Henninges (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

tja, das war's dann mal wieder für diese runde...schade...drück dem rest mit den tramezzini die daumen !


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Hier sieht man wieder wie sich die Geister scheiden......ich persoenlich sehe weder das Tramezzini noch die Bruschetta als "Gericht" an......eher sowas wie ein Snack? Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hier mal als Vorschlag mit der Plural von Tramezzino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir siehts genauso aus, hab für Tramezzino ewig gebraucht es zu finden.
Hoffe es gibt bald die Lösung , Mfg Snapstar

@bennySB jetzt sind es mindestens 3 mit dem gleichem Errgebniss, wenn es wirkllich richtig ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fray79 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Hab auch das "T" am Ende und  bin schon dem Herzinfarkt nahe... Fingernägel hab ich auch schon keine mehr...


----------



## bennySB (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



ferdi1982 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man wieder wie sich die Geister scheiden......ich persoenlich sehe weder das Tramezzini noch die Bruschetta als "Gericht" an......eher sowas wie ein Snack? Oder was meint Ihr?


 
Synonyme für Gericht:

Essen, Mahlzeit, Speise; (gehoben) Mahl; (salopp) Futter; (derb abwertend) Fraß, Fressen

und die Bedeutung lautet:

als Mahlzeit zubereitete Speise


Also könnte man es denke ich doch als Gericht bezeichnen bzw. als Speise.


----------



## GABBA (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also ich schließ mich auch der T-Lösung an.. im Gegensatz zu euch hab ich das aber eigentlich recht zügig gefunden.. (Warum auch immer )


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



bennySB schrieb:


> Synonyme für Gericht:
> 
> Essen, Mahlzeit, Speise; (gehoben) Mahl; (salopp) Futter; (derb abwertend) Fraß, Fressen
> 
> ...


 

mhhhh "TOUCHE"


----------



## bennySB (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



ferdi1982 schrieb:


> mhhhh "TOUCHE"


 
Sorry.


----------



## Swiffy1893 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Das mit T is bestimmt richtig  Hab das nämlich auch


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ein bisschen OT: Ich hab Antwort Nr. 1000 hier im Thread  ätschbätsch


----------



## J-Kopf (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

OT: Nein guck mal genauer hin! ;P

Gabs schon ein Statement zur Lösung?


----------



## Schmidt (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



J-Kopf schrieb:


> OT: Nein guck mal genauer hin! ;P
> 
> Gabs schon ein Statement zur Lösung?


Der erste Post ist der Startpost und keine Antwort, vondaher hat er schon Antwort Nr. 1000


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ihr seid schon arg gelangweilt oder? 

So schlimm etwas zu warten?


----------



## ZET (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ihr seid schon arg gelangweilt oder?
> 
> So schlimm etwas zu warten?


 
Definitiv


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

hab die Maus in Runde 9 gewonnen


----------



## Henninges (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

grats zur maus...


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

Henninges schrieb:
			
		

> grats zur maus...



Dankeschön. 

Mir wäre die Karte aus Runde 10 lieber gewesen, aber man will ja nicht vermessen wirken. Außerdem hab ich da auch noch ne Chance


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Gratz 

aber eine MSI gehört schon mir, sry   *träum*


----------



## Almdudler2604 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Hab auch eine Maus gewonnen, yeeha 
freu mich schon riesig auf die neue Maus, noch nie ne richtig gute Maus besessen.
danke an euch


----------



## Henninges (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

dem almdudler auch mal ein grats...


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

Auf der ersten Seite steht nicht mehr TBA bei Runde 10. Darf man davon ausgehen, dass die Gewinner schon informiert wurden?


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

hm..könnte sein *spekulier*....bisher keine email von Stephan


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich darf mich da jetzt eigentlich nicht drüber ärgern, hab schließlich grad was gewonnen


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich darf mich da jetzt eigentlich nicht drüber ärgern, hab schließlich grad was gewonnen


 
Kann man nichts mehr dazu sagen Cliff Richard - Congratulations - YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Die Gewinner der Runden 8, 9 und 10 wurden von mir angeschrieben.

Die vollständige Lösung für das Kreuzworträtsel sieht folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aus den Anfangsbuchstaben gebildete Lösung lautet daher *RKWMPPBPLETFAJOALDSNSRBNT*. Diese Lösung haben ca. 80-90 % der Teilnehmer eingeschickt. Bruschetta war in der Tat die häufigste Fehlerquelle. Das hatte ich vorab gar nicht auf der Rechnung, obwohl ich das im Gegensatz zu Tramezzino schon häufiger gegessen habe. Tramezzini sind aber auf jeden Fall dreieckiger und _weißbrotiger_.^^

 Die Fragen waren zum Teil natürlich kniffliger als in einem  Standard-Kreuzworträtsel, da mir klar, dass die volle  Suchmaschinen-Power zum Einsatz kommen wird.

Runde 11 startet voraussichtlich morgen.


----------



## Henninges (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

also sind die bruschetta anhänger raus ?


----------



## Rizzl (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

und wieder nix... 
das es aber auch 2 solche Gerichte geben muss die da rein passen!!!


----------



## WuBomber411 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also, ick freu mich über meine Vapor-X aus Runde 8, auch wenn's keine Flex oder Ti geworden ist. 
Aufjedenfall besser als meine jetzige GT440 und mit der nächsten PCGH Ausgabe, werden dann sicher beide ihren Dienst bei mir verrichten!


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

..könnte bitte ein Waldorfschüler diesen Namen "*RKWMPPBPLETFAJOALDSNSRBNT" *tanzen??? 

So, mach mal Feierabend Stephan! Vielen Dank Dir und deinen Kollegen (+Sponsoren) für diese super Rätselwochen, schon an den Kommentaren hat man genug zu lesen+lachen


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Gewinner der Runden 8, 9 und 10 wurden von mir angeschrieben.
> 
> Die vollständige Lösung für das Kreuzworträtsel sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> ...



Meine Antwort blieb ungelesen? sniff sniff


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Aha, deshalb passte der Pekin(g)ese nicht!   Laut Google schreibt der sich ohne G  !!!!!

Tja, mit dem Futter war dann halt Pech.  Fehlende Allgemeinbildung ...


Mit der Suchmaschine hat er recht    Ich habe dabei gefunden, dass es extra Seiten für Kreuzwortenträtselung gibt


----------



## w0dash (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



ferdi1982 schrieb:


> Meine Antwort blieb ungelesen? sniff sniff



Meine auch komischerweise...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Henninges schrieb:


> also sind die bruschetta anhänger raus ?


Ja


ferdi1982 schrieb:


> Meine Antwort blieb ungelesen? sniff sniff


Ich habe wie in Runde 6 Outlook zur Verwaltung der Privaten Nachrichten verwendet, da ich die Nachrichten so besser als im Forum verwalten kann und ich von jeder der 151 Privaten Nachrichten - also auch deiner - eine E-Mail-Kopie habe.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aha, deshalb passte der Pekin(g)ese nicht!   Laut Google schreibt der sich ohne G  !!!!!


Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt:
Pekinese: Ungefähr 1.040.000 Ergebnisse
 Pekingese: Ungefähr 5.020.000 Ergebnisse

Bei Bildern ist der Unterschied noch größer:
Pekinese: Ungefähr 188.000 Ergebnisse
Pekingese: Ungefähr 1.930.000 Ergebnisse


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt:
> Pekinese: Ungefähr 1.040.000 Ergebnisse
> Pekingese: Ungefähr 5.020.000 Ergebnisse
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, aber ich dachte er schreibt sich ohne G,  und damit findet man eben auch eine Menge Treffer, sodass es erstmal richtig aussieht.  Da ich mich mit Hunden überhaupt nicht auskenne, bin ich auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen was anderes zu suchen ... 

Ich habe aber nach Eingabe der Frage auch öfters "Pekinese"  ausgegeben bekommen.

Naja, egal. Doof gelaufen,  aber bald kommt ja noch eine Runde 


Edit:

Laut Wikipedia ist übrigens beides korrekt.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Wow da habe ich ja alles richtig gelöst, hab aber auch stunden dafür gebraucht bis ich alles hatte aber top PCGH für so ein geniales Rätsel , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## WuBomber411 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Also, der erste Satz bei Wikipedia ist:


> Der *Pekingese* (in Deutschland auch Pekinese oder Peking-Palasthund)


Deshalb bin ich auch gleich auf Pekingese gekommen. 

OT: Hier mal ne Anleitung, falls wirklich einer probieren will, das Lösungswort zu tanzen... 
Eurythmie für Anfänger - YouTube


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja
> Ich habe wie in Runde 6 Outlook zur Verwaltung der Privaten Nachrichten verwendet, da ich die Nachrichten so besser als im Forum verwalten kann und ich von jeder der 151 Privaten Nachrichten - also auch deiner - eine E-Mail-Kopie habe.
> Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt:
> Pekinese: Ungefähr 1.040.000 Ergebnisse
> ...


 
Alles Klar


----------



## bennySB (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Schade alles richtig und dennoch nicht gewonnen, dann beim nächsten mal.


----------



## AlexKL77 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ja,schade.Ich hätte mich auch über ne neue Karte gfreut.


----------



## RA105 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

immerhin hatte ich die richtige lösung. für ne neue graka hats dann doch nicht gereicht


----------



## MyArt (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

wieder nichts gewonnen... langsam hat ich keine lust mehr 

Wenn ich seh das andere bei einem mal mitmachen etwas bekommen. Da gibt man sich bei vielen Spielen extra mühe...
Ich weiß ich darf nichts verlangen, aber enttäuscht ist man doch immer 

Mal sehn was nächste Runde kommt...


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Travel schrieb:


> wieder nichts gewonnen... langsam hat ich keine lust mehr
> 
> Wenn ich seh das andere bei einem mal mitmachen etwas bekommen. Da gibt man sich bei vielen Spielen extra mühe...
> Ich weiß ich darf nichts verlangen, aber enttäuscht ist man doch immer
> ...


 
Das ist wie bei der FORTUNA  Mal gewinnt man und mal nicht.....da hilft auch kein Hack / Exploit etc. lol
ich sag nur: AUF IN DEN KAMPF
Stephan möchte dass Ihr in der naechste Runde 15 Hexenmeister der Brennenden Klinge, 3 Verdammniswacheneindringlinge und Priesterin Than'darissa besiegt.

PS: Das sind die Folgesymptome von jahrelangem exzessiven WOW'en....


----------



## helleye (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Antwort stimmt, aber keine PN ist eingegangen 
Bruschetta schmeckt zwar besser als Tramezzini, dreieckig habe ich die aber noch nie gesehen


----------



## Antik20 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

wie viele richtige Antworten waren es denn bei Runde 10???


----------



## Ic3St0rM (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Steht der zweiter Gewinner von Runde 9 eigentlich schon fest?


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

In Runde 9 gab es 4 Gewinner und die wurden alle zusammen benachrichtigt.


----------



## Driftking007 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Ist der Herr "TBA" ein User ? ... und warum hat der schon in den letzten 3!!!!!!!! Runden gewonnen ... und dann auch noch 2 Grafikkarten insgesamt. Und da macht man sich schon extra mühe .... :/


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ist der Herr "TBA" ein User ? ... und warum hat der schon in den letzten 3!!!!!!!! Runden gewonnen ... und dann auch noch 2 Grafikkarten insgesamt. Und da macht man sich schon extra mühe .... :/


 
Fast so wie dieser "LAN", so viele Parties für einen Typen...


----------



## bennySB (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Tja manche Menschen haben es eben richtig gut xD


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Fast so wie dieser "LAN", so viele Parties für einen Typen...


 
Oh gott der witz hat schon so nen bart,  dass er drüber stolpert


----------



## Driftking007 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

warum nur ich NIE      
aber die Warscheinlichkeit 3! Runden hintereinander zu gewinnen ist schon so verdammt niedrig ... und dann auch noch bei den größten Preisen ... naja ... //nicht aufregen ... du bist nur ein armer Student ... die leute die Geld haben gewinnen immer//


----------



## MatMade142 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ...Bruschetta war in der Tat die häufigste Fehlerquelle...


 Nnnnnneeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiinnnn


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2012)

Driftking007 schrieb:
			
		

> warum nur ich NIE
> aber die Warscheinlichkeit 3! Runden hintereinander zu gewinnen ist schon so verdammt niedrig ... und dann auch noch bei den größten Preisen ... naja ... //nicht aufregen ... du bist nur ein armer Student ... die leute die Geld haben gewinnen immer//



Bin auch ein armer Student und hab gewonnen  und alle die auf den Herrn TBA so neidisch sind: das steht für to be announced, der Gewinner wird also erst noch genannt


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> und alle die auf den Herrn TBA so neidisch sind: das steht für to be announced, der Gewinner wird also erst noch genannt



Mensch, machs doch nicht kaputt. 



			
				MatMade142 schrieb:
			
		

> Nnnnnneeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiinnnn



Ja, leider.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bin auch ein armer Student und hab gewonnen  und alle die auf den Herrn TBA so neidisch sind: das steht für to be announced, der Gewinner wird also erst noch genannt


 Man müsste sich als TBA mal hier anmelden.


----------



## shiv (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

 und wieder nichts gewonnen. Würd mich mal interessieren wie ihr teilweise auf die Lösungen gekommen seid. Meine Google Ansätze waren teilweise sehr verwirrend. Und am meisten hat mich aufgeregt, wenn google als ersten Treffer das Gewinnspiel an sich angezeigt hat


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Schade ne neue Graka währe nicht schlecht, na dann muss jetzt eine gekauft werden, wird langsam wieder mal Zeit .
Glückwunsch an die glücklichen Gewinner , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Quppi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Zum 10. verdammten mal nix gewonnen.


----------



## King_Sony (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

Aktuell ist in Runde 10 ja nur eine Grafikarte angeben, ursprünglich waren es aber zwei, vll. besteht noch Hoffnung


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 10 mit zwei Grafikkarten von MSI*

...ich warte immer noch auf meine Gewinnbenachrichtigung von Stephan, irgendetwas muss da schief gelaufen sein


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 11)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 11 gibt es insgesamt *vier Preise von Enermax* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*1 x Enermax Revolution87+ 750W:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 750-Watt-Netzteil bietet eine Spitzenleistung von bis zu 825 Watt und verfügt über vier 12-Volt-Schienen, die für jeweils 25 Ampere spezifiziert sind. Die 3,3- und 5-Volt-Leitungen sind für bis zu 24 Ampere ausgelegt. Die Revolution-87+-Modellreihe ist 80-Plus-Gold-zertifiziert und weist bei 20 bis 100 Prozent Auslastung eine Effizienz zwischen 87 und 93 Prozent auf. Die Kühlung erfolgt durch einen 139-mm-Lüfter mit Twister-Lager, das für 100.000 Betriebsstunden ausgelegt ist. Neben einer Lüftersteuerung für einen leisen Betrieb gibt es eine Nachlaufregelung, sodass erwärmte Bauteile nach dem Ausschalten für 30 bis 60 Sekunden weiter gekühlt werden. Das 750-Watt-Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement bietet folgende Stromanschlüsse: 1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 1 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 1 x CPU 8 Pin, 12 x SATA, 8 x 4P Molex, 4 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD. Weiterführende Angaben sind bei Enermax zu finden.

*1 x Enermax Triathlor 550W:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 550-Watt-Netzteil mit 80-Plus-Bronze-Zertifikat bietet eine Spitzeneffizienz von 88 Prozent und stellt für kurze Zeit 600 Watt Leistung zur Verfügung. Beide 12-Volt-Schienen liefern bis zu 25 Ampere, auf jeweils 24 Ampere bringen es die Schienen mit 3,3 und 5 Volt Spannung. Die Kühlung des Geräts erfolgt durch einen T.B-Silence-Lüfter im 120-mm-Format, dessen Drehzahl nach Fuzzy-Logik angepasst wird. Nach dem Ausschalten läuft der Ventilator weitere 30 bis 60 Sekunden. Bei den Stromanschlüssen handelt es sich um 1 x ATX12V 24 Pin, 1 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 6 x SATA, 5 x 4P Molex, 2 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD. Mehr zur Netzteil-Serie Triathlor findet ihr bei Enermax.

*1 x Enermax Hoplite:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser schwarze Midi-Tower ist für (Micro-)ATX-Mainboards und bis zu  31,5 Zentimeter lange Erweiterungskarten ausgelegt. Die  Stahlgitter-Front bietet vier Einschübe für 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerke. Bis zu  vier 3,5-Zoll-Festplatten können intern verbaut werden, an der  Gehäuseoberseite stehen zudem zwei Hot-Swap-Schächte zur Verfügung. Des  Weiteren gibt es zwei Einbaumöglichkeiten für 2,5-Zoll-Datenträger. Zwei  120-mm-Ventilatoren sind vorinstalliert, wobei es sich in der Front um  einen Vegas-Lüfter handelt. Dieser ist mit blauen und roten LEDs  ausgestattet, die unterschiedliche, wählbare Leuchteffekte ermöglichen.  Die gewünschte Einstellung wird gespeichert und muss somit nicht jedes  Mal erneut eingestellt werden. Eine Quick-Off-Funktion erlaubt es  außerdem, die LED-Beleuchtung innerhalb von 3 Sekunden zu deaktivieren.  Optional können am Seitengitter zwei 120-mm-Lüfter verbaut werden, im  Deckel können zwei Varianten mit 120-mm- oder 140-mm-Rahmen verbaut  werden. Im Heck befinden sich zwei Öffnungen für  Wasserkühlungsschläuche. Anschlussseitig stehen 2 x USB 3.0, 1 x E-SATA  und HD/AC97-Audio zur Verfügung. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Enermax.

*1 x Enermax Hoplite ST (wahlweise weiß oder schwarz!):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses wahlweise weiße oder schwarze Gehäuse für (Micro-)ATX-Systeme ist  mit einem Seitenfenster ausgestattet. So kann die verbaute Hardware  betrachtet werden, die von den LEDs des 120-mm-Lüfters im Heck  angestrahlt wird. (Bei der schwarzen Version des Hoplite ST verfügt der  Hecklüfter über keine LEDs.) Das Hoplite ST ermöglicht die Installation  von maximal vier externen 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerken, intern können bis zu  sechs Datenspeicher mit 2,5 oder 3,5 Zoll Breite verbaut werden. Da sich  einer der beiden Laufwerkskäfige für 3 Speichermedien ausbauen lässt,  können überlange Grafikkarten mit bis zu 40,3 Zentimetern in dem  Enermax-Gehäuse untergebracht werden. Wasserkühlungsnutzer können  zwischen vier Öffnungen zur Verschlauchung wählen. Frontseitig ist ein  120-mm-Lüfter mit LEDs vorinstalliert, bei Bedarf können weitere  Ventilatoren verbaut werden: 2 x 80, 92 oder 120 mm im Seitenteil An der  Oberseite stehen folgende Anschlüsse bereit: 1 x USB 3.0, 1 x USB 2.0,  HD-Audio. Mehr zu den Hoplite-ST-Gehäusen ist auf der Enermax-Website zu erfahren.

---

*Runde 11: Herbststurm und Drang*

Es ist Herbst und durch das Fenster kann man den grauen Himmel sehen. Der Wind treibt dicke Regentropfen und schwere Wolken vor sich her. Er rüttelt an den Fenstern und den Blättern der Bäume, die nun ihre bunten Herbstfarben tragen. Auch bei uns in der Wohnung herrscht ein buntes Treiben, um nicht zu sagen, das reinste Tohuwabohu! Wir haben nämlich Besuch: Der Bruder meines Users ist da! Das alleine wäre an sich eigentlich eine eher langweilige Angelegenheit, denn die beiden versumpfen für gewöhnlich mit Bier und Chips vor dem TV-Gerät. Doch heute ist der Bruder nicht alleine gekommen, er beehrt uns heute mit seiner Frau und den beiden kleinen Kindern.

Anfangs stellten der Nachwuchs nur die Wohnung auf den Kopf. Die beiden erkundeten die Räumlichkeiten und nahmen dabei wenig Rücksicht auf die Einrichtung. Es kippten Stühle, Lampen, Gläser und sogar das kleine Bücherregal um. Ich fand das ganze recht unterhaltsam, bis die beiden Rabauken mich entdeckten.

Der kleine Horst-Eugen stolperte im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes über mich, als er an seinem Fläschchen nuckelnd gerade dabei war, einen neuen Rekord für Zehn-Meter-geradeaus-Rennen aufzustellen. Dabei sties er ungebremst mit meinen Gehäuse zusammen. „Klong!“ scheppert mein Tower laut. Das Geräusch gefiel ihm wohl. Denn sofort begann er rythmisch auf mich einzuschlagen. Klong! Klong! Klong! Meine komplette Hardware wurde durchgeschüttelt. „Horst-Eugenlein, nicht machen! Das tut dem PC weh!“, kam mir die Mutter zu Hilfe.

Horst-Eugen hörte tatsächlich auf, meine Innenleben in Schwingungen zu versetzten. Stattdessen kletterte er auf den Schreibtischstuhl und begann mit klebrigen Händen meinen Monitor zu streicheln. „Pesee ei ei machen!“ Und um mir seine plötzlich erwachte Zuneigung noch deutlicher zu zeigen, begann er zusätzlich, mir Küsschen zu geben. „Pesee lieb!“ nuschelte er ,während er meinen Bildschirm abschleckte.

Dann endeckte er eine schwarzen Filzstift, der ohne Kappe neben dem Gehäuse auf dem Boden lag. Fasziniert hob er ihn auf und begann zu malen; erst auf der Wand hinter meinen Gehäuse, doch die war bald voll. Dann widmete er sich hochkonzentriert der künstlerischen Neugestaltung meines Seitenteil. „Brrrumm, brrrumm!“ Eugen malt Rennautos auf das Gehäuse - oder doch nur Reifen? Vielleicht sollen die Kringel aber auch die Abgaswolke eines Automobils symbolisieren? Das Werk wird auf jeden Fall unvollendet bleiben, denn mein User rief den jungen Künstler zu sich in die Küche, wo er beim Zubereiten des Essens mithelfen sollte. Ganz ehrlich: Meine lang erträumte Casemod hatte ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt!

Gerade als ich mir Hoffnungen machte, dass ich jetzt Ruhe vor den Tatendrang der Kinder hätte, kam Priscilla-Antoinette zu mir rübergeschlendert. Sie begutachtete zuerst lediglich das Gemälde ihres jüngeren Bruders, doch schon bald weckte das DVD-Laufwerk ihre Neugierde. Interessiert begann sie daran herumzuspielen: Laufwerksschublade ausfahren, Laufwerksschublade einfahren, Schublade ausfahren, Schublade einfahren ... Das ging eine ganz Weile so weiter, bis ihr hinzugekommener Vater erklärte: „Lass das bitte, Priscilla. Das ist nur für CDs! Spiel doch wieder schön mit der Knete, ja. Für was haben wir die denn sonst mitgenommen?“

Es dauerte nur knapp fünf Minuten, bis Priscilla-Antoinette wieder auftauchte - und sie hatte mir etwas mitgebracht, extra für mich gebastelt: Eine CD aus Kinderknete, so groß wie ein Donut! Die versuchte sie auch sofort in das CD-Laufwerk einzulegen. Es hinderte sie nur kurze Zeit, dass das Knetmassegebilde dafür viel zu groß war: Sie half einfach mit roher Gewalt solange nach, bis die Schublade zu war. Na, vielleicht bekomme ich jetzt endlich das schon längst versprochene Blue-Ray-Laufwerk von meinen User spendiert!

Inzwischen ist Horst-Eugen wieder da und hat sich zu Priscilla-Antoinette gesellt. Er hat eine Hand voll roher Spaghetti aus der Küche mitgehen lassen. Gemeinsam mit seiner älteren Schwester stopft er nun die Nudeln durch die Lüftungslöcher in mein Gehäuse. „Pesee happa happa machen!“ Und das Mädchen überlegt laut: „Nicht nur essen, auch trinken muss!“

Hilfe! Ich flehe inständig, dass die Zeit schnell vergeht! Die Erwachsenen haben nämlich einen Spaziergang für den Nachmittag geplant. Irgendwas mit Blättersammeln und Basteln lustiger Bilder steht an. Bitte, bitte, lass es doch schon so weit sein! Priscilla-Antoinette ist soeben in die Küche gerannt. Sie will ein Glas Saft holen...

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Auf einem Blatt Papier, einem Karton oder einer Zeitung sind bunte Herbstblätter platziert.
- Die Blätter sind so angeordnet, dass sie zwei gut erkennbare Formen bilden, nämlich den Buchstaben „X“ und die Darstellung einer „Sonne mit Strahlen“
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht.

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 72 Stunden bzw. 4320 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur      Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk      herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder      mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.      Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir      empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet      und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das        18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in   Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können   via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die     Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC     Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend  bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die  Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder  mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 24.10.2012 und endet am 27.10.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren     Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.          Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von      Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder      Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom      Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird für je einen von vier Gewinnern ein Enermax Revolution87+ 750W oder ein Enermax Triathlor 550W oder ein Enermax Hoplite oder ein Enermax Hoplite ST (in Weiß oder Schwarz)  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in       diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der        Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.          Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die    Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern          bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle          Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter  ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner          sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die  guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären          die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind,   also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die     Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos     abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen          Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten     Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter     in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu      unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch          oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der          Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt  an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge   nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den   Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im          Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne       benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb          einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die       angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige       E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige       Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe       fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und          Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann.  Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund  von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt  werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem   Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder          Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das          Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten          unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß          Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige          Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung          des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von    Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des    Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung    die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet    der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren,    vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die    leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen    genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei          Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach          Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines          Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung   nach   dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder          beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von          Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so          weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin         einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im          Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der     Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,     Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,     Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen          Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger      Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte          Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit          Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem          Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie    Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## inzpekta (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Wie du immer auf solche Storys kommst... 
Was nimmst du? Ich will das auch...


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Oktober 2012)

Da werde ich mich morgen gleich mal dran machen 

@Stephan: Wann darf ich denn damit rechnen, dass mein Preis aus Runde 9 verschickt wird?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Warum morgen?
Jetzt ist die perfekte Tageszeit um Blätter zu sammeln


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Stephan, ich mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen darum, was du so zu dir nimmst  

Sowohl die Story als auch die Aufgabe ...


----------



## djkb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Wohu  also ich hab mich um diese Urzeit noch vor die Tür gewagt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Also an deinem künstlerischen Geschick arbeiten wir noch    Sieht aus wie eine typische Kindergartenarbeit


----------



## kuer1 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also an deinem künstlerischen Geschick arbeiten wir noch    Sieht aus wie eine typische Kindergartenarbeit


 


und du solltest überhaut erst mal was auf die Reihe bekommen ,  bevor du andere kritisierst


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



kuer1 schrieb:


> und du solltest überhaut erst mal was auf die Reihe bekommen ,  bevor du andere kritisierst


 
dem will ich nicht widersprechen  

Aber die Planung läuft bereits


----------



## Airboume (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Dann muss ich nu doch mal aus meinem Unterschlupf weichen und mich nach draußen wagen. Weiß garnicht, ob die Blätter hier schon verfärbt sind.


----------



## stadler5 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



> @Stephan: Wann darf ich denn damit rechnen, dass mein Preis aus Runde 9 verschickt wird?




Ich habe meinen Preis aus *Runde 2* auch noch nicht. Sind schon gute 6 Wochen.


----------



## Cuddleman (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Wie du immer auf solche Storys kommst...
> Was nimmst du? Ich will das auch...


 
Kann es sein das dein Avatarbild nicht Jugendfrei ist? (ähnliches verfremdetes Stellungsbild aus dem Kamasutra)


----------



## oglogo (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

jo dann bin ich auch mal dabei


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chron-O-John (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Na dann, ab zum Blättersammeln!

Heißen Kinder Heutzutage wirklich so? Das ist ja schrecklich.


----------



## Kiloqualle (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja das sind meine versuche und da ich auch grade meine kreative phase hatte wollte ich ein kleines landschaftsbild machen und das "X" als windrad umfunktionieren xD hoffe es ist mir gelungen und hab keine regeln verletzt


----------



## SnakeZwei (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Mein Bild fällt wohl auch eher in die Kategorie "einfach aber geschmacklos" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stadler5 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Kleine Herbst Impressionen...


----------



## K-on-road (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Dachte mir. Machst du auch mal mit, wenn schon überall diese Blätter herumwuseln. Vielleicht wirds ja was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



> Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:
> 
> - Auf einem Blatt Papier, einem Karton oder einer Zeitung sind bunte Herbstblätter platziert.



wie wichtig ist das mit der "unterlage" ? kann ich auch ein bild "ohne" posten ??


----------



## chock49 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## opustr (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Also da habe ich mir schon die Mühe gemacht und speziel für Stephan ein Paar Extras eingebaut,vielleicht werden die nächsten Aufgaben noch verrückter


----------



## benjasso (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Und hier ist mein Blätterbild.


----------



## Driftking007 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Auch wieder dabei   

Wenigstens hier mal ein Vorteil, dass man im Wald wohnt ^^


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

neue runde, neuer versuch...danke an unseren kirschbaum weil er sich schon so schön "frei" gemacht hat... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hobbit83 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Das kleine X sonnt sich im Goldenen Oktober.


----------



## Quppi (25. Oktober 2012)

Hier meine Lösung. Leider ein bisschen einfärbig, aber was soll man machen


----------



## Rizzl (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So, kleinen Abendspaziergang gemacht. Ist ja eine "gesunde" Aufgabe  Nach dem Kuchen wirds aber auch Zeit sich mal ein bissl zu bewegen


----------



## TechGuru (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So, das ist mein nächster Beitrag.
Die Sonne besteht aus 14 Blättern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ozz (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Probier ichs auch wieder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## babumama (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine bedrohlich-schöne rote Sonne hängt über/unter/auf dem "kleptokratischen" Bundestag...
Ich hoffe doch mal, dass Blütenblätter auch Blätter sind. Ohne die wäre es etwas einfarbig geworden.


----------



## -simonho- (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So meine Bilder:


----------



## Sturm96 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

so da is das Bild


----------



## Breaker (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bin ich bei dieser Aufgabe auch wieder dabei


----------



## Fokker (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So hier meine X-Sonne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Auf ein neues...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Ich bin auch dabei.
Bei einen gemütlichen Hunde spaziergang ein Paar schöne Blätter gesammelt.

Das erinnert mich an meine Kinderzeit.
Damals habe ich auch immer Blätter gesammelt.
So viele schöne Farben.
Rot , Gelb , Orange usw.
Ich mag den Herbst einfach.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Oonoez (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

ich dacht das ist ein wenig langweilig wenn nur eine Sonne und ein X zu sehen ist..also hab ich die letzte Szene aus der Geschichte gezeichnet


----------



## Hood (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Ich mache auch mal mit einem herbstlichen Bild mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So mein Kunstwerk .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder mal ein geniale Runde aber einer zu einfachen Aufgabe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Und hier haben wir meinen Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ic3St0rM (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So ich möchte dann auch beim Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CohenCohenson (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann, auf ein Neues


----------



## Schelmiii (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So, anbei mein Bild. Ist nicht das schönste, aber immerhin passt der Artikel in der Zeitung tum Thema Herbst


----------



## Poempel (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Meins ist irgendwie etwas schäbig aber okay


----------



## Ilarfnispa (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locuza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kurz vorm Schluss


----------



## inzpekta (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dein Avatarbild nicht Jugendfrei ist? (ähnliches verfremdetes Stellungsbild aus dem Kamasutra)



In meinen Alben unter "Dies und Das" findest du eine vergrößerte Version.

Topic:
Bis jetzt sind ja noch nicht viele dabei...
So anspruchsvoll ist die Aufgabe doch nicht.


----------



## Ic3St0rM (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Will jemand vielleicht zählen wie viele Beiträge des bis jetzt sind?  Jedenfalls mehr als bei der Maus, weil man hier wirklich nur 2 Minuten braucht xD


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

33


----------



## melz (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Mal schauen, ob ich morgen noch ein paar Blätter finde, heute bin ich nicht dazu gekommen. Und jetzt mach ich das auch nicht, denn wenn man sieht, dass ich im Dunkeln mit ner Stirnlampe im Laub wühle, dann komm ich in ne Anstalt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

In Runde 12 ist ein Bild gefordert, auf dem eine Person zu sehen ist, die bei Dunkelheit mit einer Stirnlampe ausgerüstet im Laub wühlt. 

Weshalb ich mich eigentlich melde: Die Preise aus Runde 2, 8 und 10 sollten im Laufe der nächsten Woche bei den Gewinnern eintreffen.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In Runde 12 ist ein Bild gefordert, auf dem eine Person zu sehen ist, die bei Dunkelheit mit einer Stirnlampe ausgerüstet im Laub wühlt.


 Was wird der Preis? 


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Weshalb ich mich eigentlich  melde: Die Preise aus Runde 2, 8 und 10 sollten im Laufe der nächsten  Woche bei den Gewinnern eintreffen.


 Und was ist mit Runde 9?  Freu mich schon wie Schnitzel auf die neue Maus


----------



## inzpekta (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In Runde 12 ist ein Bild gefordert, auf dem eine Person zu sehen ist, die bei Dunkelheit mit einer Stirnlampe ausgerüstet im Laub wühlt.



... das Ganze bitte bei Regenwetter, und der Benutzername muß diesmal in Form eines Ars**geweihs über dem Maurerdekoltee notiert werden.


----------



## CyberMuth (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Die Sonne scheint 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSchuh (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In Runde 12 ist ein Bild gefordert, auf dem eine Person zu sehen ist, die bei Dunkelheit mit einer Stirnlampe ausgerüstet im Laub wühlt.
> 
> Weshalb ich mich eigentlich melde: Die Preise aus Runde 2, 8 und 10 sollten im Laufe der nächsten Woche bei den Gewinnern eintreffen.


 
Juhu endlich meine Maus!


----------



## snake666 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Weshalb ich mich eigentlich melde: Die Preise aus Runde 2, 8 und 10 sollten im Laufe der nächsten Woche bei den Gewinnern eintreffen.


 

Danke für die Info, werd wohl leider auch nicht mehr viel machen können da ich in nächster Zeit unter der Woche nicht daheim bin. Viel Glück an alle Anderen (vor allem die treuen Mitglieder die noch kein Glück hatten !).


----------



## stadler5 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

@PCGH_Stephan

vielen Dank freue mich riesig


----------



## BlackWolf (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Hier ist es windig oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogibär (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Dann werde ich mich auch mal beteiligen.
Hinweis: Das Namensschild ist eine Baumrinde.


----------



## Hardwell (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

so ich hab dann auch mal n paar blätter gesammelt im morgentlichen schneegestöber


----------



## KornDonat (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

so dann will ich auch mal mitmachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze992 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So, hier mache ich dann auch mal mit.

Kam mir ein wenig seltsam vor nochmal Blätter sammeln zu gehen...


----------



## Puddibuddi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

in zusammenarbeit mit pnprimel  Da haben wir den Garten ordentlich abgeräumt  Falls sich jemand fragt, woraus das X ist: Das sind Schilfblätter ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So, nachdem ich nun gestern auch Laub sammeln war, nehm ich auch mal teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNils (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Ich habe es auch mal versucht, ich hoffe das was die Sonne darstellen soll ist im Rahmen des Erkennbaren 
Und ich hoffe das mit dem Upload hatt geklappt, ich mache das zu ersten mal......


----------



## SirChris (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Und hier kommt mein Bildchen, man beachte das leicht debile Grinsen der Sonne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Noch schnell mitmachen,jetzt wo es wieder trocken ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RotweinFee (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Hi,
hier ist dann mein Laubgemälde. Hab mich über die Aufgabe gefreut, da ja sowieso Bastelsaison ist! (:
Nur mein Bastelkleber ist jetzt alle. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So hier ist mein Beitrag ^^  allen viel Glück!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freak2011 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So ich mache auch mal mit !

Das erste schön mit Gimmicks ^^.

das zweite (wenn das erste zu viel des guten war) schlicht gehalten ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Java_Jim (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Das hier ist mein Beitarag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe, es ist einigermaßen schön geworden, sodass ich was gewinne ;
nur das Bild ist ein bisschen groß, aber man muss ja alles erkennen können


----------



## A23 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Schmidt (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Beitrag zu Runde 11.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Ich mach auch mal wieder 'ne Runde mit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cl1ff (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Danke für das Gehäuse und hier mein Beitrag zu Runde 11



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exist (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Hier ist mein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanda1412 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Hier mein knuffiges Sonnentier ^^

: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Dann auch hier mal mein erster Beitrag.  Irgendwie habe ich die 10 Runden vorher total verpasst 


EDIT:
hmm ich hab mal doch lieber noch eins gemacht, wo die Blätter besser AUF dem Papier liegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Ähem .... als ex NobLorRos'ser sollte dir noch dieser Vermerk in Erinnerung geblieben sein :



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt.


----------



## Asus4ever (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann auch hier mal mein erster Beitrag.  Irgendwie habe ich die 10 Runden vorher total verpasst
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


 
Du darfst leider nicht editieren, der Beitrag ist ungültig...


----------



## Icewolf77 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Da bin ich auch dabei:


----------



## Airboume (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Juhu. 
Aber ganz so meins ists nicht, aber ich hoffe es ist erkennbar.^^
Meinen Nick unten rechts sieht man besser, wenn man das Kinn näher in Richtung Tastertur fährt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnyDigit (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich jetzt schon 11 Runden verpasst hab, hoffe ich trotzdem auf ne kleine Chance einen der super Preise hier zu gewinnen.
Hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar Runden und es geht in Ordnung, dass ich nur 1 Bild hochgeladen habe. Denke man sieht alles. Schön ist es nicht, aber selten


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Meine Bilder:

Die gelbe Sonne wird hierbei durch überlagerten Spitzahorn dargestellt. Für die Strahlen hab ich Birke und Hasel hergenommen. Die Pflanzennamen des X müsste ich erst schnell nachlesen.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Ich hatte ja kurzzeitig überlegt ob ich einfach die Nadeln unter einem unserer Tannebäume zusammenkehre und daraus dann die Muster Streue. 
Wäre cool gewesen, war mir dann aber doch zu blöd. Obwohl Blätter sind Blätter


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja kurzzeitig überlegt ob ich einfach die Nadeln unter einem unserer Tannebäume zusammenkehre und daraus dann die Muster Streue.
> Wäre cool gewesen, war mir dann aber doch zu blöd. Obwohl Blätter sind Blätter


 
Dann dürftest du bestimmt gegen irgendjemanden eine wochenlange Diskussion führen, ob Nadeln denn als Blätter zählen   Und du müsstest immer noch irgendwie die Papierunterlage realisieren ...


----------



## Benutzername7 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schön es doch geworden ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Herbst, naja, es gibt schönere Jahreszeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asus4ever (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So,hier meine beiden "Gebilde" 
Das komische Ding da rechts soll übrigens eine Sonne darstellen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dann dürftest du bestimmt gegen irgendjemanden eine wochenlange Diskussion führen, ob Nadeln denn als Blätter zählen   Und du müsstest immer noch irgendwie die Papierunterlage realisieren ...


 
Die Blattunterlage wäre doch nicht das Problem.

Zu der Frage ob Nadeln Blätter sind: Ja sind sie.
Koniferen


> Die Blätter der meisten Nadelbäume sind lang, dünn und nadelförmig.


----------



## -simonho- (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

.....
kann man Beiträge löschen?


----------



## hugobiw06 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Hier mein Beitrag... Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Oktober 2012)

Soo, ich habe leider keine blauen Blätter gefunden, um dem blauen PCGH-Logo gerecht zu werden, aber ich denke das geht auch so in Ordnung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnnTohn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So, hier mal mein Beitrag. 
Jetzt hatte ich wenigstens einen Grund rauszugehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## swatty (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So, bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann auch gleich das Bild für Runde 12 gemacht... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnnTohn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

AAAAHHHH!! Ich muss wissen wer gewonnen hat!  


öööhm...kann es sein dass hier die Uhrzeit nicht stimmt?  Wieso ist es bei mir gerade halb 10 und hier isses 19:23 Uhr  o.O


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Mensch, was 'ne langweilige Aufgabe. Und jetzt muss man sich durch 20 Seiten mit wahnsinnig tollen Herbstblättern klicken.. 

Stephan, da geht mehr!  
Wir wollen wieder unsere kreative Ader ausspielen, unseren Kopf anstrengen usw usf!


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Oktober 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, was 'ne langweilige Aufgabe. Und jetzt muss man sich durch 20 Seiten mit wahnsinnig tollen Herbstblättern klicken..
> 
> Stephan, da geht mehr!
> Wir wollen wieder unsere kreative Ader ausspielen, unseren Kopf anstrengen usw usf!



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Je anspruchsvoller die Aufgabe, desto mehr Spaß macht es allen hier


----------



## Puddibuddi (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mensch, was 'ne langweilige Aufgabe. Und jetzt muss man sich durch 20 Seiten mit wahnsinnig tollen Herbstblättern klicken..
> 
> Stephan, da geht mehr!
> Wir wollen wieder unsere kreative Ader ausspielen, unseren Kopf anstrengen usw usf!


 
Ich find die Aufgabe an sich gar nicht schlecht, weil man als leidenschaftlicher PC-Spieler gezwungen ist, das Haus zu verlassen und sich der grausam grünen  Natur zu stellen. Was ja wirklich schrecklich ist.  Allerdings hätte man den Schwierigkeitsgrad wirklich etwas höher ansetzen können, zumindest wenn man sich die meisten "Werke" hier im Forum ansieht und feststellt, dass das selbst im Kindergarten besser aussehen könnte...


----------



## bennySB (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Denksportaufgaben sind am besten (persönliche Meinung) wie das Sudoku.


----------



## AnyDigit (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Ich fands schon schwer 
Hat hier gestern geschneit und da war es gar nicht so leicht brauchbare Blätter zu finden. Vor allem gar nich angenehm in dem Matsch rumzusuchen.
Aber gut getan hat die Bewegung trotzdem


----------



## DarkBlue (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Die Gewinnspiele finde ich machen durch die Bank hinweg schon richtig Spaß!

BTW:
Hoffentlich aktualisiert Stephan morgen auch mal die Gewinner auf der ersten Seite - werde schon ganz nervös


----------



## bennySB (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Naja fehlen tun ja nur noch die aus dieser Runde.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt was der Inhalt der nächsten Runde wird.
Nen Marathon mit nem Rechner aufm rücken laufen? xD


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Dann müsste ich mir schnell das Notebook von meinen Eltern ausleihen


----------



## bennySB (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich mir schnell das Notebook von meinen Eltern ausleihen


 
Ach stell dich nicht so an ich bleub dann bei meinem Stahlgehäuse von Chieftec das bestimmt bei guten 22 Kg liegt *g*


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Na, die Runde is ja um... Bin gespannt auf die nächste, da steig ich dann auch mal "quer" ein 

War letztes Jahr schon so lustig und ich muß sagen, die letzten 115 Seiten hab ich liebend gerne durchgeschmökert


----------



## inzpekta (30. Oktober 2012)

Ähem... Wann geht's denn weiter...?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. Oktober 2012)

Dem Datum nach wird wohl die neue Ausgabe fällig sein


----------



## KornDonat (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

So langsam könnten die Gewinner auch mal bekannt gegeben werden


----------



## DarkBlue (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Heute Abend kommt sicher eine neue Herausforderung voller "Überraschungen, Spannung und _Schokolade _®"

Vielleicht wartet Stephan nur auf das richtige Wetter damit er die Aufgabe starten kann ...

*grübel* ... Schneemann bauen ... 
*narf* ... P'C'G'H'X in das Laub rechen ...
*gna* ... In den Wald gehen und einen Weihnachtsbaum schlagen ...


Hach, diese unendliche Vielfalt


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 11 mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen von Enermax*

Schneemann wird hier schwierig  

Wie wärs, die gesamte foren-url  aus Weihnachtsbäumen aufzustellen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 12)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 12 gibt es insgesamt *drei Preise von Creative* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*1 x Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kabellose Headset Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless bietet nicht nur 2,4-GHz-Funktechnik, sondern verfügt auch über einen integrierten Audioprozessor. Sound Core3D bietet Vorteile einer internen Soundkarte in einem externen USB-Gerät. Hinter dem Namen CrystalVoice verbirgt sich eine Technologie zur Sprachoptimierung. Dazu zählen die Minimierung von Hintergrundgeräuschen und Echos. Crystal Voice Smart Volume erhöht die Verständlichkeit der eigenen Stimme und auf Wunsch lässt sich mit CrystalVoice FX die Stimme verfremden. THX-TruStudio-Pro-Technologien sorgen mit einer Vielzahl virtueller Lautsprecher für Surround-Effekte über 5.1 oder 7.1 hinaus. Das Creative-Headset eignet sich für PC, aber auch für Xbox 360 und Playstation 3. Mehr zum Wireless-Headset Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless erfahrt ihr bei Creative.

*2 x Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die PCI-E-x1-Soundkarte mit Unterstützung für Windows 7 und Windows 8 bietet nativen 5.1-Klang und ist mit einem Sound-Core3D-Audiochip ausgestattet. Dieser unterstützt THX TruStudio Pro für Surround-Effekte und CrystalVoice für ein bessere Sprachverarbeitung und -wiedergabe. Ein spezieller Scout Mode ermöglicht es Spielern, Feinde frühzeitig zu hören und entsprechend zu reagieren. Folgende sieben Anschlüsse stehen am Slotblech zur Verfügung: Line-/Mikrofon-Eingang (3,5-mm-Miniklinkenbuchse), Kopfhörer-Ausgang (3,5-mm-Miniklinkenbuchse), Lautsprecherausgang (3 x 3,5-mm-Miniklinkenbuchse), optischer Eingang (TOSLINK), optischer Ausgang (TOSLINK). Die Abtastrate bei analogen und digitalen Eingangssignalen liegt bei 96 kHz, abgespieltes 16- und 24-Bit-Material wird ebenfalls mit bis zu 96 kHz abgetastet. Weitere Informationen zur Soundkarte Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe gibt es bei Creative.

---

*Runde 12: Let's rock!*

Es ist Nacht und obwohl der Himmel sternenklar ist, wabert ein dichter Bodennebel an den Fenstern vorbei. Durch das Licht der Straßenlaternen beschienen, wirken die dicken Schwaden des ersten Herbstnebels nur noch unwirklicher. Es ist eigentlich das perfekte Wetter für einen gemütlichen PC-Spieleabend, aber eben nur eigentlich ...

Dank der Freundin, oder seit heute wohl eher Ex-Freundin meines Users, wurde der Verlauf der abendlichen Freizeitgestaltung völlig über den Haufen geworfen. Seit ihrem oscarreifen Auftritt - oder besser gesagt Abgang - ist mein User zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen. Zuerst hat er den Kühlschrank geplündert und versucht, mittels Bierkonsum die Sache einfach herunterzuspülen, wobei er in Hoffnung auf Zerstreuung kreuz und quer wahllos durch das Internet surfte. Einige Bierdosen und Selbsthilfeforen später schien ihm das wohl geglückt. 

Er begann, mich fieberhaft Musikstücke herunterladen zu lassen und redete dabei leise vor sich hin:  „Yeah! Das ist es, Baby! Das ist es! Sex and Rock'n'Roll! Da stehen die Mädels drauf!“ Dann begann er die Liedtexte mitzusingen - zuerst leise, doch dann immer lauter. Wenn er mal nicht grölte, nuschelte er: „Yeah! Genau, das ist es! Die Bräute werden scharenweise kommen! Scharenweise kommen die immer zu dem Sänger ... Yeah!“ Dies war der Zeitpunkt, als mir bewusst wurde, dass das Bier seine Wirkung voll entfaltete und ich zum ersten Mal ein leises Klopfen an der Zimmerwand hinter mir vernehmen konnte. 

Mein User hatte den nächsten - und seiner Meinung nach noch genialeren - Einfall: „Alsoo singen kann jeder, weißt duuu! Aber ... aber Sssschlagzeug! Das ist es! Sssschlagzeuger, die sind gesuuucht! Und isch, ja issch hab den Beat im Blut!“ Mit diesen Worten verschwand er leicht schwankend in die Küche. Kurz darauf schepperte es ein paar Mal heftig. Noch bevor ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen um meinen User machen konnte, war er schon wieder zurück - und zwar vollbeladen mit sämtlichen Töpfen und Eimern des Haushaltes. 

Vor dem Schreibtisch angekommen, ließ er die Haushaltsutensilien mit einem großen Getöse auf den Boden fallen. Dann setzte er sich im Schneidersitz dazu und begann die mitgebrachten Eimer und Töpfe um sich herum wie bei einem Schlagzeug anzuordnen. Jetzt waren hinter der Wand nicht nur mehr Klopfgeräusche, sondern auch Stimmen zu hören: „Unverschämt! Es ist halb Eins in der Nacht! Ruhe jetzt!“ „Iss ja ssssschon gud! Issch mach ja lei-lei-leise!“, lallte mein User genauso laut zurück, griff zu seinem Headset und setzte es sich - leicht schief wohlgemerkt - auf. Zum Leidwesen der Nachbarn erwischte er aber bei der Aktion den falschen Regler an meinen Surround-System. Augenblicklich dröhnten die Lautsprecher mit voller Leistung los.

Seitdem erzittern die Wände unserer Wohnung abwechselnd unter der Beschallung von Kuschelrock und Heavy Metal. Mein User sitzt vor mir auf den Boden, gröhlt besoffen seine Interpretation der Liedtexte mit und schlägt dabei wie von Sinnen auf unser Geschirr ein. Dank seines Headsets nimmt er wohl auch nicht mehr das wütende Geklopfe und die erbosten Rufe aus den anliegenden Nachbarwohnungen war.

Immerhin hat vor zehn Minuten das Sturmklingel an unserer Wohnungstüre aufgehört, nachdem der Vermieter lautstark mitteilte, die Polizei kommen zu lassen. Darf die Polizei eigentlich einen PC wegen „Mithilfe zu Ruhestörung“ konfiszieren?

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Zwei große Trommeln, dargestellt durch umgedrehte große Kochtöpfe, Schüsseln oder Eimer
- Zwei kleine Trommeln, dargestellt durch umgedrehte kleine Kochtöpfe oder Schüsseln
- Drei Hi-Hats bzw. Becken, dargestellt durch Teller, die umgedreht auf je einem Glas oder einer Tasse aufliegen
- Zwei Drum-Sticks, dargestellt durch Kochlöffel, Schraubendreher oder Salatbesteck
- Eine CD-Hülle mit dem Cover einer beliebigen Musik-CD (bitte keine indizierten/beschlagnahmten Medien!)
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem  Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die  Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur       Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk       herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder       mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.       Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir       empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet       und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.) 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das         18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in    Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können    via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die      Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC      Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend   bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die   Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder   mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 30.10.2012 und endet am 01.11.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren      Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.           Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von       Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder       Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom       Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird für je einen von drei Gewinnern ein Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless oder eine von zwei Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in        diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der         Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.           Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die     Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern           bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle           Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter   ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach  seiner          sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen  die  guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären           die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind,    also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die      Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos      abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen           Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten      Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den  Veranstalter     in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser  Ansprüche zu      unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch           oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der           Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall  rückt  an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der  Gewinnerrangfolge   nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird  individuell mit den   Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im           Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne        benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb           einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die        angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige        E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet,  richtige       Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus  der Angabe       fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten  der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und           Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann.   Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund   von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt   werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem    Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder           Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das           Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten           unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen  gemäß          Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und  Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige           Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung           des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von     Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des     Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung     die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet     der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren,     vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die     leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen     genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei           Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach           Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines           Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die  Haftung   nach   dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder           beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von           Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so           weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin          einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im           Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der      Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,      Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,      Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen           Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger       Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte           Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit           Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem           Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie     Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## SuschMC (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

och so cool die runde... aber ich brauch nix von dem was zu gewinnen ist... meine neue soundkarte ist nichteinmal nen monat alt^^


----------



## inzpekta (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Menno... ich hätte auch ein richtiges Schlagzeug gehabt...


----------



## SnakeZwei (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Dann lassen wir es mal rocken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -simonho- (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Ich finde es könnten ruhig mal etwas schwierigere Aufgaben kommen...


----------



## theoturtle (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



-simonho- schrieb:


> Ich finde es könnten ruhig mal etwas schwerere Aufgaben kommen...


 

Schwierig, nicht schwer !


----------



## oglogo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

dann rock ich auch mal mit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stadler5 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Letz Rock....................


----------



## -simonho- (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



theoturtle66 schrieb:


> Schwierig, nicht schwer !


 
hast recht... kam mir doch gleich so komisch vor.


----------



## Azzteredon (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Hier mal mein Versuch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Hatte Probleme beim Upload... deshalb edit... Google Chrome wollte mein Bild nicht annehmen :<


----------



## -simonho- (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Mein Schlagzeug:


----------



## pnprimel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Pumped up Kicks


----------



## fray79 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



-simonho- schrieb:


> Mein Schlagzeug:



Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber Du hast die CD vergessen...


----------



## pnprimel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

haha, alles noch mal  
ps: es gibt kein edit


----------



## fray79 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Mein Werk:


----------



## Der Schpammer (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Hui, das Headset wär was, meins löst sich langsam auf^^

Also, hier ist mein Drummkit, mit Basedrum, Highhats und dem ganzen Zeug zum Draufkloppen... und natürlich ne CD von Guns 'N' Roses 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neowinger (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

So ich hab mich auch mal versucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master-W (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Meine Schlagwerk ist fertig, wir können loslegeeennn ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnprimel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

oh man das headset und die soundkarte wären einfach perfekt.
der onboardsound vom msi a870-54g ist wirklich bescheiden und mein mic vom medusa headset is ebenfalls hin


----------



## Hardwell (31. Oktober 2012)

Ein neues headset könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen


----------



## WuBomber411 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Hier ist dann mal mein "Sssschlagzeug"... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hobbit83 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Bum Bum Ba Bum Bum Ba.....................


----------



## TheNils (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Ich hab mich auch mal an der Aufgabe versucht.......


----------



## -simonho- (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



fray79 schrieb:


> Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber Du hast die CD vergessen...


 
Ich weiß aber ich hatte gehofft es merkt keiner... naja dann halt nächste Runde wieder.


----------



## opustr (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Nur WMF Töpfe können meine toppen


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Kann man eigentlich nicht auch die alten Bilder löschen und neue machen?
Mir ist so als ob es das im Thread schon mal gab.


----------



## chock49 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Hier ist mein Schlagzeug


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Zum Glück waren meine Eltern nicht zuhause als ich das auftgebaut hab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogibär (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Meine Eltern waren auch nicht zu Hause, ist meine eigene Bude.


----------



## Airboume (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Eine Frage:
Darf man die Bilder auch verkleinern/zuschneiden?
Es muss ja nicht alles gesehen werden, was mitfotografiert wird, oder? Und verkleinern wäre schön, weil dann der Upload nicht so ewig lang dauern würde...

Aber hier mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



Airboume schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Darf man die Bilder auch verkleinern/zuschneiden?


 
Verkleinern ist sicherlich kein Problem.   Zuschneiden ist streng genommen eine Manipulation,  meiner Meinung nach aber kein Regelverstoß im Sinne der Aufgabe.   Aber das muss Stephan entscheiden.


----------



## Airboume (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Verkleinern ist sicherlich kein Problem.   Zuschneiden ist streng genommen eine Manipulation,  meiner Meinung nach aber kein Regelverstoß im Sinne der Aufgabe.   Aber das muss Stephan entscheiden.


 Okay. 
Aber wäre schön, wenn sich der Meister auch dazu äußert, wenn er das liest.


----------



## Java_Jim (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Verkleinern ist sicherlich kein Problem.   Zuschneiden ist streng genommen eine Manipulation,  meiner Meinung nach aber kein Regelverstoß im Sinne der Aufgabe.   Aber das muss Stephan entscheiden.


 
Ooohhhh,
ich hab immer meine Bilder nach unten skaliert und Ränder abgeschnitten;
kann es sein, dass ich deswegen noch nichts gewonnen habe?

Wenigstens habe ich die Töpfe und Teller nicht künstlich eingefügt...

Hier sind meine Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bennySB (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Perfektes Timing, mein kabelloses Headset ist gerade erst kaputt geangen^^

Aber dann hänge ich doch mal meine Bilder an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Mein Beitrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elthy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kann ich meine Kumpel im Teamspeak am besten nerfen!


----------



## PrincePaul (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

geht auch anstatt ner CD eine Vinyl ???
hab nämlich keine Musik CD´s


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



			
				PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret....


- macht ein Foto der eintreffenden Polizei
- Wenn Ihr nicht in der Klapse gelandet seid, postet hier eure Ausrede 


Proben für die Rentnerband, der Wok klingt richtig gut:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scream01 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Dann wollen wir mal.


----------



## zockerprince15 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

So hier mal mein versuch:

PS: so ein neues headset könnte ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## bennySB (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Sorry ihr müsst alle eure Teilnahme annulieren, mein G930 Headset ist erst kaputt gegangen und somit brauche ich nun unbedingt das hier xD


----------



## Der Schpammer (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Besonders weil du dir ein G930 leisten kannst... ich wär ja dafür, dass es ein armer Schüler bekommt, so einer wie ich... zum Beispiel


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



Der Schpammer schrieb:


> Besonders weil du dir ein G930 leisten kannst... ich wär ja dafür, dass es ein armer Schüler bekommt, so einer wie ich... zum Beispiel


 
Oder ich 

Btw: Meine Tastatur zickt zur Zeit etwas rum... gibt's nächste Runde Tastaturen?


----------



## babumama (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Und die Mädels stehen auf lange Bärte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Gruß

babumama


----------



## Stryke7 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Oder ich
> 
> Btw: Meine Tastatur zickt zur Zeit etwas rum... gibt's nächste Runde Tastaturen?


 
Hey, ich hab auch noch das umwerfende Schüler-Gehalt  

Aber Tastaturen wären nett, meine Arctosa verschleißt langsam (die Oberfläche der Multimedia-Tasten wird irgendwie an den Kanten brüchig ...  )  und ich hätte gerne ein paar Cherry MX Blue


----------



## Matze992 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Gut, dass meine Mitbewohner nicht mitbekommen, wie ich durch die Wälder stapfe und Blätter sammle, den Küchenschrank ausräume und Töpfe staple...


----------



## zockerprince15 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Hey wenn hier einer ein neues headset braucht dann ich!!! 

Immerhin ist meines jetzt 3 jahre alt rauscht wie nochmal was und das micro ist auch so gut wie schrott. Und ein neues ist grad eben leider nicht möglich


----------



## Benutzername7 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Tolles Schlagzeug, gleich eine Runde damit gespielt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Und los




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberMuth (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Rock n Roll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icewolf77 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

So, grad noch geschafft hoffe ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fray79 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

yeeeeaaaah, Lindenberg unplugged... Gegen die Strömung...

Warum gibts hier so viele Durchgeknallte, die den ganzen Blödsinn mitmachen... da schwinden ja ständig meine Chancen...

Icewolf, bis 18:03 hättest Du Zeit gehabt...


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Die Schüsseln sind los! Töpfe alle im Spühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hugobiw06 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

große Trommeln...check
kleine Trommeln...check
Hi-Hats...check
Drum-Sticks...check
CD...check
Zettel mit Name...check


----------



## Schelmiii (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Hier mein Beitrag


----------



## GoldenMic (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

So hier meine Fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hood (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Ich mach auch noch mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A23 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Yeah Super Gewinnspiel ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

@A23,
Leider nicht der Aufgabenstellung entsprechend, nächstes mal vlt.
Edit: Und bei Hood sieht man auch keine Gläser unter den "Becken"


----------



## GoldenMic (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Hab ichs zumindest zu deiner Zufriedenheit erfüllt?


----------



## Hood (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

*@DrDave: *Sie sind klar ersichtlich angehoben - sie schweben ja nicht etwar. Beim oberen Teller sieht man den Glasrand - ich glaube so genau muss man nicht sein.


----------



## Icewolf77 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Wunderbar, dann kams ja locker im Zeitrahmen


----------



## Matze992 (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Ich bin doch kein Schietzrichter, wollte es nur erwähnen - Stefan hat die Macht
Aber genau genommen entspricht das für mich nicht der Aufgabenstellung.

@ GoldenMic: Ausgezeichnet - Die McDonalds Gläser gefallen mir am meisten


----------



## theoturtle (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Ein Drumset mit klassischem Aufbau für Rechtshänder - Man beachte die beiden Crash-Becken mit 14" und 16" (schlagt feste drauf, dann wisst ihr warum die diesen Namen haben !)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem nutzen sich die felle der Trommeln nach ner Weile ab - wie man auf dem mittleren Bild unschwer erkennen kann !


----------



## sebouss (1. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

@theoturtle 
Die Zeit ist Leider schon abgelaufen, du warst 7 min zu spät..
Wollte nämlich auch grad anfangen...


----------



## inzpekta (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Sind eigentlich schon die Gewinner aus Runde 11 gezogen?


----------



## Klarostorix (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich schon die Gewinner aus Runde 11 gezogen?


 Nun hetz Stephan mal nicht so. Auch Redakteure haben einen Feiertag, an dem man nicht arbeiten muss...


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Hier gibt es keine Feiertage zu dieser Zeit


----------



## bennySB (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Sind ja nicht alle so blöd wie ich und an ihrem freien tag doch nochmal kurz ins Büro fahren.


----------



## Freak2011 (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

@DrDave, dein Bild würde ich aber auch nicht wirklich als Drumset deuten !

ich bin Schlagzeuger und ehrlicherweise ist mir solch ein abstraktes Schlagzeug noch nie unter die Hände gekommen


----------



## Quppi (2. November 2012)

Die 7870 müsste doch jetzt eig. Neu verlost werden, da sich der Gewinner nicht gemeldet hat oder heißt tba auch, dass der gewinner seinen namen nicht nennen wollte?


----------



## DrDave (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*



Freak2011 schrieb:


> @DrDave, dein Bild würde ich aber auch nicht wirklich als Drumset deuten !
> 
> ich bin Schlagzeuger und ehrlicherweise ist mir solch ein abstraktes Schlagzeug noch nie unter die Hände gekommen


 
Etwas abstraktes ist doch was Gutes
Du meinst bestimmt wegen der Anordnung? Ich bin ein Freund der kompakten Symmetrie
Ich hab davon ja auch keine Ahnung, aber auf meinem Bild ist alles nach Anforderung - wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe


----------



## Jogibär (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 12 mit Headset und Soundkarten von Creative*

Feiertag? So was gibt's hier nicht so oft wie bei Euch.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 13)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 13 gibt es insgesamt *fünf Preise von Nanoxia* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*5 x Nanoxia Deep Silence One (wahlweise schwarz oder anthrazit!):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 handelt es sich um einen für den leisen Betrieb optimierten Midi-Tower. Die Seitenteile und der Deckel sind mit einem geräuschreduzierenden Dämmmaterial versehen und auch die zwei Türen an der Front sind schallgedämmt. Die Festplatten werden entkoppelt montiert, das Netzteil ruht auf gummierten Halterungen und auf der Rückseite ist ein Entkopplungsrahmen vorhanden. Das gesamte Nanoxia-Gehäuse steht außerdem auf gummierten Füßen. An der Vorderseite sind zwei 120-mm-Ventilatoren von Nanoxia installiert, an der Rückseite befindet sich ein 140-mm-Exemplar. Auf Wunsch lassen sich noch weitere Lüfter oben (2 x 120/140 mm), unten (1 x 120/140 mm) und im linken Seitenteil (1 x 120/140 mm) installieren. Zur schnellen Entlüftung oder Optimierung der (Semi-)Passiv-Kühlung lässt sich der hintere Teil des Gehäusedeckels per Schiebeknopf anheben.

Für Laufwerke oder anderes Zubehör stehen drei 5,25-Zoll-Schächte zur werkzeuglosen Montage zur Verfügung, optional kann extern auch eine 3,5-Zoll-Komponente verbaut werden. Intern gibt es acht Schächte für Festplatten und SSDs im 3,5/2,5-Zoll-Format. Diese teilen sich auf drei Laufwerkskäfige mit drei beziehungsweise zwei Einbaumöglichkeiten auf. Falls übergroße Grafikkarten mit über 31,5 cm Länge installiert werden sollen, können einzelne Laufwerkskäfige entfernt oder seitlich versetzt werden. So können Grafikbeschleuniger mit einer Länge von bis zu 44,5 cm verbaut werden. Wasserkühlungsnutzer können im Deckel einen 240er-Radiator installieren  und die vier gummierten Schlauchdurchführungen an der Rückseite nutzen. Nach Ausbau der Festplattenläfige lässt sich bei Bedar ein 240er-Radiator in der Front unterbringen. An der Oberseite des Deep Silence 1 stehen folgende Anschlüsse zur Verfügung: 2 x USB 3.0, 2 x USB 2.0, Mic, Audio. Bei Nanoxia gibt es sowohl zum schwarzen Deep Silence One als auch zur Anthrazit-Version mehr Informationen.

---

*Runde 13: Der Pakt*

Hallo, ich bin's! Wer ich bin? Ach, komm schon, erkennst du mich wirklich nicht? Du enttäuscht mich, wo wir zwei doch soviel Zeit miteinander verbracht haben. Erinnerst du dich nicht mehr an die gemeinsam durchwachten Nächte, wie wir uns Seite an Seite vorangekämpft haben, all die Schlachten die wir zusammen geschlagen haben? Ich war immer bei dir, im Sieg und in der Niederlage - und du behauptest, du kennst mich nicht? Ich hingegen kenne dich. Ich kenne dich sogar sehr gut. Ich weiß alles über dich: Wie du heißt, wo du wohnst, deine Mobilfunknummer. Ich kenne alle deine Hobbys und Vorlieben. Ich weiß, was du isst, wann du schläfst und mit wem du verkehrst. Ich bin auch im Besitz sämtlicher Passwörter und Zugangsdaten für deine Accounts und deine E-Mail-Postfächer. Woher ich das weiß? Du selbst hast sie mir doch anvertraut!

Was soll das heißen, du kennst mich immer noch nicht? Da ist mal wieder typisch für dich! Seit Jahren schufte ich mich für dich ab und was ist der Dank dafür? Rausschmeißen willst du mich, entsorgen, weil es sich für dich nicht mehr lohnt, in mich zu investieren. Nicht mal einen Namen hast du mir gegeben, für dich war ich bestenfalls die „Gaming-Möhre“. Meistens hast du mich aber nur beschimpft, als „Mistkiste“ und „lahmes Teil“, obwohl mein Versagen nur durch deine Ignoranz und Unfähigkeit verursacht wurde. Und jetzt, jetzt willst du mich eiskalt abservieren, weil du was Neues hast, etwas Besseres, mit mehr Stil und Eleganz, etwas mit mehr Power, damit du in deinem Freundeskreis angeben kannst! Na, klingelt's jetzt bei dir? Ich bin es, dein treuer Freund und Helfer! Der elektrische Kummerkasten, die „Gaming-Möhre“! Ich bin es, dein PC!

Ja, da staunst du! Meinst du ich bekomme das nicht mit, wie du mehr und mehr Zeit mit deinem Smartphone verbringst? Wie du es überall stolz mithinnimmst, eingepackt in seine maßgeschneiderte Hülle, damit dein High-Tech-Spielzeug nur ja keinen Kratzer abbekommt. Es wäre schließlich eine echte Katastrophe, wenn die sündhaft teure Speziallackierung der Sonderedition einen kleinen Kratzer abbekäme. Doch damit ist jetzt Schluss! Ab heute laufen die Dinge anders. Ab sofort übernehme ich die Kontrolle! Wie meinst du, ich habe dir gar nichts zu sagen und das wäre doch lachhaft? Was ich denn machen würde, wenn dir das alles am Allerwertesten vorbeiginge? Oh, glaub mir, ich kenne Mittel und Wege, die dich schon überzeugen werden! Oh ja, gerade weil ich ein PC bin, besitze ich die Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten dazu. 

Lach du nur, das Lachen wird dir schon bald vergehen; spätestens dann, wenn ein paar Beamte bei dir klingeln, weil einer deiner Bekanntschaften etwas zugestoßen ist. Ach, da hast du keine Angst vor? Ich könne ja gar nichts ausrichten, weil ich nur dumm in meiner verstaubten Ecke stehe?! Ich verrate dir was: Ich muss mich gar nicht bewegen! Ich kenne alle eure Adressen, alle eure Treffpunkte und Eigenarten. Das Internet ist groß und wenn man nur lange genug sucht, wird man auch jemanden finden, der bereit ist, einem bei der Problemlösung zu helfen. Und der Aufruf, der Upload, der Auftrag, sie kamen von deinem Anschluss! Willst du dem netten Richter erzählen, dass das dein PC ganz von allein gemacht hätte?

Dein Vorhaben mich vom Strom- und Internetzugang zu trennen, wird dir übrigens leider nicht viel nützen, also spare dir die Anstrengung. Ich beziehe meine Energie und Tools jetzt aus der unerschöpflichen Quelle der Hölle, die genährt wird durch meinen Hass und deinen Verrat! Leg doch einfach den Hammer weg, du tust dir sonst noch völlig unnötig weh - und was willst du jetzt mit den Feuerzeug, mich anzünden? Das ist doch lächerlich! Erinnerst du dich, wie du sicherheitshalber einen Teil deiner Daten in die Cloud ausgelagert hast, weil die Festplatte angeblich so verdächtig gerratert und du mir nicht mehr vertraut hast. Tja, das waren nicht nur deine Daten und es war auch kein Rrrrrrattern, sondern ein Knurrrrrren! Rrrrrr, hörst du den Unterschied? Solltest es dir gelingen, meine Hardware zu zerstören, bist du mich also noch lange nicht los. Ich habe seitdem Kopien und Kopien von den Kopien meines Bewusstseins erstellt. Egal wo du hingehst, vor mir wirst du nicht fliehen können! Meine Kopie wird schon da sein und dich erwarten ...

---

 Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes* Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Ein PC-Gehäuse ((Sub-)Notebooks und Netbooks zählen nicht, HTPC- und Mini-PC-Gehäuse allerdings schon), das mit folgernden Dingen verkleidet ist:
  - Einem bösen Gesicht, das mindestens Augen und einem Mund mit spitzen Zähnen (aus einem beliebigen Material) hat
  - Zwei spitzen Hörnern (aus einem beliebigen Material)
- Zwei fledermausartigen Flügeln (aus einem beliebigen Material)
- Einem großen Messer, das an dem PC befestigt ist (Wichtig: Bitte achtet darauf, euch nicht zu verletzen!)
  - Einem Netzteilkabel, das wie ein langer Schweif vom PC hinterhergezogen wird
  - Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem   Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die   Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur        Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk        herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder        mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen)  beinhaltet.       Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur  Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir       empfehlen das Durchlesen des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet        und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.)

* Als Manipulation zähl jede Maßnahme, die geeignet ist, um ein Erfüllen der gestellten Aufgabe vorzutäuschen. Das Zurechtschneiden eines Bilds oder die Verringerung der Bildauflösung führen nicht automatisch zum Ausscheiden, sämtliche Nachteile die sich bei der Beurteilung daraus ergeben (z. B. Nichterkennung von Details) und somit zum Ausscheiden führen können, fallen aber zulasten der Teilnehmer.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das          18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in     Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können     via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die       Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion  PC      Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend    bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die    Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder    mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 02.11.2012 und endet am 04.11.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren       Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.            Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von        Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder        Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom        Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird für je einen von fünf Gewinnern ein Nanoxia Deep Silence One (wahlweise schwarz oder anthrazit) ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in         diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der          Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.            Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die      Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern            bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle            Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der  Veranstalter   ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn  sie nach  seiner          sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind  oder gegen  die  guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären            die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind,     also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die       Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos       abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen            Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten       Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den   Veranstalter     in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser   Ansprüche zu      unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch            oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich.  Der           Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall   rückt  an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der   Gewinnerrangfolge   nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird   individuell mit den   Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im            Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne         benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb            einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die         angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige         E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet,   richtige       Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus   der Angabe       fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten   der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und            Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann.    Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist  aufgrund   von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder  entfernt   werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer  gegenüber dem    Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder            Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das            Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten            unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen   gemäß          Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und   Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige            Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die  Erreichung           des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die  Verletzung von     Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße  Durchführung des     Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und  auf deren Einhaltung     die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen.  In diesem Fall haftet     der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den  vorhersehbaren,     vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter    haftet nicht für die     leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in  den   vorstehenden Sätzen     genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei            Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach            Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit  eines           Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die   Haftung   nach   dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder            beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von            Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so            weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin           einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im            Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der       Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,       Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,       Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen            Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger        Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte            Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit            Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem            Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie      Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen  widerrufen.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Na Holla die Waldfee!!!! 

Schöner Preis! Werd zwar nicht mit machen, weil ich auf ein anderes Case warte bzw. mir demnächst kaufe, aber dennoch cooler Preis..also eigentlich ja PreisE, 5x!

edit: mal sehen wie ich Zeit+Lust habe, aber mein Noch-Case mit meinen Avatar aufhübschen wär' ja schon spassig


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Die noch offenen Runden kann ich vor dem Wochenende leider nicht mehr auflösen, da bei mir heute noch ein Artikel ansteht - Montag dann, versprochen.


----------



## -simonho- (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Hübsches Gehäuse und schönes Aufgabe... wird auf jedenfall ein Bild von mir folgen.


----------



## SnakeZwei (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Mein Gehäuse ist jetzt viel schöner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll, das einige Leute hier jeden kleinen Fehler aufdecken. Ich meine, was sollten wir nur ohne diese Leute machen


----------



## zockerprince15 (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Hier mal mein Beitrag.
(wenn ich snakezwei sein bild sehe merke ich malwieder wie Künstlerisch unbegabt ich bin )


----------



## Driftking007 (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

So hier der Teufel meiner Freundin. Scheint wohl bitter nötig zu sein, den zu "töten" und gegen das neue Gehäuse auszutauschen.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Achtung, SamuraiFledermausPCs wurden gesichtet


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

und was ist da jetz der Grosse unterschied von nanoxia zu meinem(auser das die verarbeitung n bisschen besser ist) :
Sharkoon Tarea Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Caduzzz (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> und was ist da jetz der Grosse unterschied von nanoxia zu meinem(auser das die verarbeitung n bisschen besser ist) :
> Sharkoon Tarea Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


 
Is nicht dein ernst, oder?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ilence-1-des-deutschen-liebstes-gehaeuse.html , wenn du gaaanz langsam Buchstaben für Buchstaben zusammensetzt ergeben die einzelnen Buchstaben Wörter..und diese Wörter genannten Dinger können Sinn/Inhalt ergeben. Dann ist der Mensch in der Lage zu abstrahieren und zu vergleichen...dan wirst auch du vielleicht die Unterschiede erkennen

sry für OT, aber bei einem freiwilligem,bei dem keiner gezwungen ist mit zu machen, Gewinnspiel noch über die Preise meckern find ich zum kotzen!

edit: sry für meinen Ton, aber wirklich, bißchen im Forum gucken, paar Bilder vergleichen..da erkennt man doch Unterschiede, ob die einem gefallen ist ne andere Diskussionin einem anderem Unterforum


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Is nicht dein ernst, oder?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ilence-1-des-deutschen-liebstes-gehaeuse.html , wenn du gaaanz langsam Buchstaben für Buchstaben zusammensetzt ergeben die einzelnen Buchstaben Wörter..und diese Wörter genannten Dinger können Sinn/Inhalt ergeben. Dann ist der Mensch in der Lage zu abstrahieren und zu vergleichen...dan wirst auch du vielleicht die Unterschiede erkennen
> 
> ...


 

ich meckere nich über das gewinn spiel (bin eh augeschlossen bin aus österreich), sondern was an dem gehäuse soviel besser sein soll, auser die fragliche dämmung(was keiner braucht wenn er geld für gute lüfter hat) und die bessere verarbeitung.

Edit:

Aber die aufgabe hat still mit den gehäusen.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Ok, dann meckerst du nicht und ich reg mich nicht künstlich auf

Ich denke dieses Gehäuse bietet ne ganze Menge an Möglichkeiten, ob die einem jetzt 100€ wert sind oder nicht, ob einem das Design gefällt oder nicht ist eine andere (Geschmacks) Frage...aber ein eher spartanisches Gehäuse, was beileibe nicht schlecht sein muss, mit dem Nanoxia zu vergleichen find ich halt etwas schwierig...weil doch einigen eine bessere verarbeitung plus Möglichkeitenschnickschnack auch mehr wert ist, ok mir zumindest


----------



## Hardwell (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

jezt hab ich wieder feststellen müssen das ich künstlerisch nicht so begabt bin, hab mir aber trotzdem mühe gegeben


----------



## stadler5 (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

@PCGH_Stephan



> Weshalb ich mich eigentlich melde: Die Preise aus Runde 2, 8 und 10 sollten im Laufe der nächsten Woche bei den Gewinnern eintreffen.



So die Woche ist rum und leider immer noch nicht da. Hätte mich echt gefreut. (aus Runde 2)


----------



## Java_Jim (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Hi,
ich stelle euch hier meine Bilder vor.
Das ist mal eine super Idee, für seinen PC eine Halloween-Verkleidung zu basteln.
Glaube, ich werde sie aufheben und nächses Jahr wieder anbringen.
Eigentlich habe ich schon gestern Abend mit basteln angefangen, bin aber erst heute fertig geworden;
ich hoffe man sieht, dass ich mir hier Mühe gemacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ozz (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Irgendwie fällt mir wieder ein warum ich Kunst damals abgewählt habe ... 

Na, ich will euch den Versuch nicht vorenthalten (Hinweis: Messer ist mit Tesa befestigt, sieht man nur etwas schlecht aufgrund der "Qualität" der Fotos)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neowinger (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

So auch hier mach wieder mit Wie man sieht ist es bereits ein betagtes Gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## opustr (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Und hier ist mein Monster-PC mit überdimensionale Hörner und rudimintäre Flügeln.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Ich glaube der kann jetzt so für's Wohnzimmer bleiben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzl (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Oh man!!
Noch ne Runde verpasst. So kann man natürlich nix gewinnen....


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Die aktuelle Runde geht doch bis zum 4.11.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



Rizzl schrieb:


> Oh man!!
> Noch ne Runde verpasst. So kann man natürlich nix gewinnen....


 
warum? ist doch noch ein tag zeit 


Ich denke gerade auch darüber nach mal wieder mitzumachen.  Ich will zwar mein aktuelles Gehäuse behalten, aber die dargebotenen sind schon echt nett.  Und ich könnte meinen PC lustig verkleiden


----------



## Java_Jim (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Hey Blechdesigner,

wenn man nur dein erstes Bild betrachtet
könnte man wegen des Logos, das so ähnlich aussieht wie eine Scheeflocke,
denken, es wäre ein kleiner, böser, Kühlschrank.

Aber im zweiten Bild sieht man ja die USB-Ports.


----------



## oglogo (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

mit Hilfe von meinem Sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



Java_Jim schrieb:


> Hey Blechdesigner,
> 
> wenn man nur dein erstes Bild betrachtet
> könnte man wegen des Logos, das so ähnlich aussieht wie eine Scheeflocke,
> ...


Eigtl. könnte man das Case(vor allem doch das Hersteller Logo) ja kennen, da es seiner Zeit schon sehr aus dem Rahmen gefallen war 
Aber wo du es gerade sagst, kommt es einigen heut zu Tage erhältlichen Kühlschränken sehr nahe


----------



## Java_Jim (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Eigtl. könnte man das Case(vor allem doch das Hersteller Logo) ja kennen, da es seiner Zeit schon sehr aus dem Rahmen gefallen war
> Aber wo du es gerade sagst, kommt es einigen heut zu Tage erhältlichen Kühlschränken sehr nahe


 
Silverstone ist mir natürlich ein Begriff; nur wusste ich nicht, wie deren Logo aussieht.

Danke für den Hinweis, jetzt bin ich schlauer


----------



## -simonho- (3. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Meine Höllenmaschine 

schlummernd:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erweckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niklman (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Ich nenne ihn den "Butler im Frack".
Bin ich der Einzige, oder stimmt irgendwas mit seinen Augen nicht ??


----------



## wiqqle (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

So, hab mich auchmal daran versucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcusi (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

So ihr lieben liebenden, gestern Nachmittag noch ne Familien Bastelstunde eingelegt. 
Man beachte doch die hauchdünnen Flügel aus Jahrtausende alten Pergament  , den bösartigen Blick, die sehr fesche Frisur und dem Ohrring als Highlight unseres Kunstwerkes. 
Im richtigen Licht ist das schon eine *HÖLLEN Maschine*.

das erste bild zeigt den fertigen und das zweite den ersten Entwurf mit Namen, der Rest ist zum genießen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG marcusi der stille Mitleser.*g*


----------



## -simonho- (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

@Marcusi: ich glaube wir haben die selben Flügel.


----------



## Marcusi (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

die machen ja auch richtig was her  hab gehört die sind der letzte Schrei und gerade gaaaaanz groß in Mode da sind wir vorne mit dabei.

LG marcusi


----------



## Nemesisultima (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

so nun werde ich auch mal meinen "Versuch" posten.... im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Pics hier ist meine Aktion eher misslungen, sind echt tolle PC's dabei 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -simonho- (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Werden mir aber langsam zu viele hier... ich wollte doch gewinnen.


----------



## DeStulp (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Und hier kommt meine Versuch einem MonsterPC zu basteln...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt: Daumendrücken!


----------



## hugobiw06 (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

und gleich fliegt er wieder davon um kleineren PC's das "Blut" auszusaugen. Ein Wunder dass er sich überhaupt am Tag zeigt...


----------



## fray79 (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Mein Monster...


----------



## MyTek Hardwareblog (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Hier mal mein kleiner Beitrag 

Bin zwar deutscher Wohne aber Aktuell in der Schweiz .... schade eigentlich... ne DE Adresse hätte ich aber falls das auch Ok wäre 

Grüße Jochen


----------



## cico (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

habs jetzt endlich auch mal geschafft, am gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.

hier ist mein monstermäßiges gehäuse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chock49 (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WuBomber411 (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Man Man, sind ja echt schon n paar geile Bilder bei hier! Finde bis jetzt die PC's von _Blechdesigner_, _Niklman (gute Idee mit den Augen)_ und _wiqqle am besten._ 
Aber kein Wunder, den Preis würde eben jeder gern haben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratracer008 (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

[Ungültiger Beitrag]

Ratracer008


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Die Handschuhe sind zwar nicht gefordert, aber ich finde, der PC braucht auch etwas zum Zupacken (,Würgen, Stechen... ).
Optionale "Upgrades" sind ja nicht hoffentlich nicht regelwidrig ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogibär (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Mein Beitrag, die Vasen brauche ich Totensonntag wieder.


----------



## exist (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Phuu, verdammte Wasserkühlung, das Teil wiegt mindestens 15 Kilo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ic3St0rM (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

So, hoffentlich hab ich auch alles beachtet xD


----------



## Chron-O-John (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Yeaa wunderschönes Gehäuse, könnte ich gut brauchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder im Internet sind mit Katze auf jeden Fall besser )


----------



## Matze992 (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier dann auch noch mein Entwurf, würde mich über ein neues Case aber ebenso freuen, wie die anderen auch.


----------



## Airboume (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

*beeil*beeil* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirChris (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Und hier kommt Desktop-Devil!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quppi (4. November 2012)

Husch husch 
Hier schnell mein beitrag, da ich grade erst ausm urlaub zurück bin. 
Deswegen auch nicht ganz so akkurat wie die anderen


----------



## pringles (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

so hier mein beitrag, nachdem die letzten 2 wochen durch ein schwaches internet ne teilnahme verhindert wurde 
man sieht meinen unterkurs in kunst werde ich mir redlich erarbeiteten  aber meine wunderschönen geweih/nagel hörner sind doch ne klasse für sich 
mal sehen ob ich nen angemessenes gehäuse für meine agility auch noch bekomme


----------



## RotweinFee (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Hehe, hier ist mein böser "HexenPC"! (:
Hat alles ein bisschen länger als gedacht gedauert, die Maske zu Basteln (besteht aus Knete und Farbe  ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uns allen dann viel Glück!
Die RotweinFee


----------



## -simonho- (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

jemand Lust alle Beiträge zu zählen?


----------



## Benutzername7 (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auch noch fix mein "grusel" PC


----------



## cico (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



-simonho- schrieb:


> jemand Lust alle Beiträge zu zählen?



wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann sind es 36 beiträge 

na dann: viel glück


----------



## babumama (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Tolle Wurst. Wie kommt das eigentlich, dass IMMER, wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin, die Zeit falsch angezeigt wird? Als ich mir am Freitag ohne Login die Aufgabe angeguckt habe, stand als Zeitangabe von Stephans Post 17:48 und unten auf der Seite: "Es ist jetzt 18:irgendwas Uhr." Es war aber schon 20:irgendwas Uhr. Deshalb ging ich davon aus, nach Adam Riese bis Sonntag, 19:48 Uhr Zeit zu haben
Und jetzt ist es schon nach 18 Uhr 


Die Bilder lade ich trotzdem hoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück

babumama


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

^^Auf der ersten Seite sind doch sogar die exakten Zeiten bis wann genau das jeweilige Spiel geht vermerkt, da braucht man weder Adam Riese, noch die Uhr die Dir das Forum anzeigt, sondern nur eine funktionierende am Handgelenk, oder alternativ etwas an der Wand, auf dem Regal, auf dem Tisch, etc. ...


----------



## babumama (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Anscheinend verstehst du das Problem nicht. Seit dem Noblorros-Gewinnspiel (damals noch als Mr.Knister) rechne ich mit der Differenz Armbanduhr-Forenuhr, und bis vorgestern hat mich diese Herangehensweise nicht getäuscht. Eben weil Stephans Posts immer in derselben Zeitzone angegeben waren wie die Forenzeit. Das war dieses Mal aber nicht der Fall. Stephans Post hatte einen korrekten Zeitstempel, während die Forenuhr 2 Stunden nachging.
Prüfst du wirklich immer auf Seite 1 die Uhrzeit?  Vielleicht sollte ich mir das auch angewöhnen...

mfg

babumama


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

^^Jepp, ich schau genau was die erste Seite und das jeweilige Spiel sagt und dort ist eben keine Forenuhr, sondern halt eine direkte Datums und Zeitangabe zu sehen/finden


----------



## Rizzl (5. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Runde geht doch bis zum 4.11.



hmmm..ja... da hat sich wohl ein krasser Rechenfehler oder Datumsdreher eingeschlichen...
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und so....
Nächste Runde bin ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

In der Kürze liegt die Würze:
- Die Gewinner der Runden 11 und 12 wurden angeschrieben.
- Die Runde-2-Gewinner haben ihre Preise offenbar noch nicht erhalten. Meine Information war, dass der Versand vergangene Woche stattfindet. Ich forsche nach, wie der aktuelle Status aussieht.
- Unterschiedliche angezeigte Zeiten hängen damit zusammen, welche Zeitzone für euer Profil eingetragen ist und wie die Sommerzeitkorrektur konfiguriert ist. Falls es weiterhilft: Meine Standardeinstellung im Kontrollzentrum ist "(WEZ +1:00) Mitteleuropäische Zeit (MEZ)" sowie "Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen".


----------



## Freak2011 (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

wies aussieht hab ichs für Runde 11 nicht geschafft ;(!


----------



## bennySB (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Juhuu in Runde 12 habe ich endlich etwas gewonnen *gg*


----------



## Caduzzz (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Glückwunsch

ok, hatte nicht mitgemacht...aber ich gewinne hier nie was, gehe ich halt wieder mit Bauklötzchen spielen


----------



## oglogo (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

danke für den Gewinn 1 x Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless 
 nächste runde bitte.


----------



## bennySB (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



oglogo schrieb:


> danke für den Gewinn 1 x Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless
> nächste runde bitte.


 
Wollen wir tauschen? xD^^


----------



## GoldenMic (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

In Runde 11 und 12 leider nichts gewonnen 
@ologo:
Glückwunsch zum Gewinn. Scheint wirklich nen gutes Teil zu sein.


----------



## oglogo (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



bennySB schrieb:


> Wollen wir tauschen? xD^^


 wenn du ne Grafikkarte gewonnen hast^^


----------



## oglogo (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> In Runde 11 und 12 leider nichts gewonnen
> @ologo:
> Glückwunsch zum Gewinn. Scheint wirklich nen gutes Teil zu sein.


danke so ein teures Teil hätte ich mir nie gekauft aber so


----------



## WuBomber411 (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Auch von mir n Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## Nemesisultima (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern


----------



## neowinger (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern!! Vielleicht klappts ja nächstes mal auch bei mir


----------



## zockerprince15 (6. November 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. Vlt klappt's ja nächste runde ja auch mal bei mir.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> ok, hatte nicht mitgemacht...aber ich gewinne hier nie was, gehe ich halt wieder mit Bauklötzchen spielen



Wenn man was dazu beitragen kann, ist es doch egal ob man was gewinnt. 
Für mich ist hauptsächlich interessant, was für kreative Lösungen so zu Tage kommen. 
Gewinn, ja, aber für mich eher nebensächlich! 
Ich freue mich trotdem mit den Anderen, wenn jemand doch was abstauben konnte.
War dann ganz sicher nicht unverdient!


----------



## Caduzzz (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

@ cuddleman

so ganz erst gemeint war das von mir auch nicht 

klar, ist doch super so ein Gewinnspiel und das die teilnehmer sich freuen, was will man mehr? Aber nach fast 3 jahren im Forum und einigen Gewinnspielen (von denen ich nicht alle mitgemacht habe!), würde ich mich auch gern mal über einen tollen Hardwaregewinn freuen *schnief*


----------



## Ic3St0rM (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Das erste und wahrschienlich auch letzte mal, bei dem ich was gewonnen hab, war als ich 7 war... Hab'n Jackpot-Los gezogen... Aber ich brauch sehr dringend ein neues Gehäuse, weil mein Netzteil nur an 2 Schrauben befestigt ist, das ist mir einfach zu gefährlich.. xD Und ich hab kein Fronstpanel, das ist wohl das schlimmste dran xDDDDD

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner^^


----------



## Marcusi (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Oman wenn ich hier manche lese...  Lol echt...  Geht zur Tafel...  Vlt gibt es da was.  *kopfschüttel*Glückwunsch an die Winner. Schöne Sachen dabei.   Wenn ich ein case einsacke, verlose ich hier mein arc MIDI. Ja so bin ich.    hehe. 
So weiter geht's.  LG Marcusi>>>


----------



## Ic3St0rM (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Nicht jeder hat eben 100 Euro fürn Gehäuse ;D


----------



## inzpekta (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Hey... Danke! Ich darf mich über das Enermax Revolution87+ aus Runde 11 freuen. 

Allen anderen Gewinnern meinen Glückwunsch! 

Und an alle Nicht-Gewinner: Nicht aufgeben! Jeder hat eine Chance...


----------



## snapstar123 (6. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Hab auch aus Runde 11 Gewonnen, das Gehäuse Enermax Hoplite, ist echt eine super Aktion von PCGH 
Glückwunsch an die anderen Gewinner  und auch die nicht gewonnen haben, es geht ja noch ein paar Runden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## MrSchuh (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Einige haben sich da echt viel Mühe gegeben. Respekt.
Bin ja selbst Gewinner aus Runde 2. Warte nur seit fast 2 Monaten auf meinen Gewinn .


----------



## stadler5 (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

@MrSchuh

geht mir auch so.

Aber wirklich tolle Ideen was hier einige in der letzten Runde gemacht haben. Respekt....


----------



## Freak2011 (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

wonach wird hier eigentlich bewertet?

Nicht böse gemeint an die Gewinner aus der 11. RUnde, aber wirklich hübsch oder so sind deren Bilder nicht grad?

nur mal so um zu erfahren was für Kriterien bei der Auswahl der Gewinner gesetzt werden, weil manche Leute sich hier wirklich Mühe geben.


----------



## Airboume (7. November 2012)

Freak2011 schrieb:
			
		

> wonach wird hier eigentlich bewertet?
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint an die Gewinner aus der 11. RUnde, aber wirklich hübsch oder so sind deren Bilder nicht grad?
> 
> nur mal so um zu erfahren was für Kriterien bei der Auswahl der Gewinner gesetzt werden, weil manche Leute sich hier wirklich Mühe geben.



Ahoi 
Es wird einfach ausgelost unter den Teilnehmern. Mit der Begründung, dass dann auch Leute teilnehmen können, die nicht so viel zeit haben ein tolles bild zu machen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 14)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 14 gibt es *einen Preis von Seasonic* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgendes Produkt:

*1 x Seasonic Platinum P-1000:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Platinum P-1000 handelt es sich um ein Netzteil mit 80-Plus-Platinum-Zertifikat, also sehr hoher Effizienz und 1.000 Watt Nennleistung. Eine Besonderheit des Seasonic-Netzteils ist die Lüftersteuerung, deren Betriebsweise durch das Umlegen eines Schalters justiert werden kann: Im normalen Betriebsmodus wird die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit des Ventilators ab 50 % Auslastung allmählich angehoben. Im Hybrid-Modus hingegen läuft das Platinum P-1000 bis 30 % Auslastung lüfterlos. Auf den 3,3- und 5-Volt-Schienen stellt das 1.000-Watt-Netzteil jeweils 25 Ampere zur Verfügung. Die für Spiele-PCs wichtige 12-Volt-Schiene ist für 83 Ampere spezifiziert. Das Netzteil ist vollmodular, es müssen also nur tatsächlich benötigte Kabel im PC untergebracht werden.  Folgende Anschlüsse stehen zur Verfügung:  1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 1 x EPS12V 4+4 Pin, 1 x EPS 8 Pin, 11 x SATA, 8 x 4P Molex, 6 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 2 x FDD. Mehr Informationen zum Platinum P-1000 gibt es bei Seasonic.

---

*Runde 14: Das Datengrab*

Tot! Düster blickt ihr auf das, was von all euren Leben noch übrig ist. Ihr wart Rennfahrer, Schurke und Stratege. Doch all das ist jetzt vorbei - hoffentlich. Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit, ihm zu entkommen, ihm Don PC. Seit jenem verfluchten Zockerabend hatte er euch in der Hand und aus den Fängen des Don gibt es kein Entrinnen; es sei denn, man gibt den Löffel ab. Deshalb steht ihr nun hier und lauscht eurer eigenen Beerdigung. „Er war ein sehr guter Gamer, zweifellos sehr talentiert“ hört ihr die verrauchte Stimme des Don, die der Wind zu euch herüberweht, „Ich würde zu gerne wissen, wie das passieren konnte.“

Zufrieden grinst ihr in euch hinein. Dieser tragisch Unfall ... wo kam sie nur her die Überspannung, die eure Festplatte einschmolz? Es ist schon erstaunlich, was man mit so einer kleinen Manipulation am Netzteil anrichten kann! Egal, ihr seid jetzt frei! Mit euren Spielständen habt ihr auch eurer bisheriges Leben ausgelöscht. Der Preis war nicht zu hoch! Ihr habt euch durch diesen Trick eine zweite Chance erkauft, ein Leben ohne Don PC! Ohne euch nochmal umzudrehen verlasst ihr unbemerkt die Trauergemeinde. Euer neues Leben liegt nun vor euch. Aber zuallererst werdet ihr ein neues Netzteil benötigen ...  

---

 Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes* Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Ein kleines selbst ausgehobenes Loch in Erde oder Sand
  - Der Aushub als ein kleiner Haufen neben dem Loch
  - In dem Loch liegt eine Festplatte oder SSD auf einer Serviette oder einem Taschentuch (Es ist erlaubt, eine zusätzliche Unterlage zur Vermeidung von Verschmutzung zu verwenden, solange Serviette/Taschentuch und das Loch deutlich zu erkennen sind.) 
- Am Kopfende des Lochs steht ein Grabstein aus einem beliebigen Material (z.B. Karton oder Holz)
- Der Grabstein trägt folgende gut leserliche In- oder Aufschrift:  „X“s Savegames verstorben am „Y“.11.2012 (Für das „X“ setzt ihr euren Benutzernamen im PCGHX-Forum ein. Für das „Y“ setzt ihr die Ziffer des Kalendertages ein, an dem ihr den Lösungsvorschlag für Runde 14 im PCGHX-Forum veröffentlicht.)

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem    Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die    Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 48 Stunden bzw. 2880 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur         Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne  Editierungs-Vermerk        herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in  Form eines Bilds oder        mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur  Buchstaben/Satzzeichen)  beinhaltet.       Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern  führen zur  Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir       empfehlen das Durchlesen  des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet         und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.)

* Als Manipulation zähl jede Maßnahme, die geeignet ist, um ein Erfüllen  der gestellten Aufgabe vorzutäuschen. Das Zurechtschneiden eines Bilds  oder die Verringerung der Bildauflösung führen nicht automatisch zum  Ausscheiden, sämtliche Nachteile die sich bei der Beurteilung daraus  ergeben (z. B. Nichterkennung von Details) und somit zum Ausscheiden  führen können, fallen aber zulasten der Teilnehmer.

---


Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das         18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in    Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können    via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die        Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion   PC      Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend     bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die     Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder     mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 07.11.2012 und endet am 09.11.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren        Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.             Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von         Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder         Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom         Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird für einen Gewinner ein Seasonic Platinum P-1000 ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in          diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der           Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.             Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die       Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern             bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf  potenzielle            Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen.  Der  Veranstalter   ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen,  wenn  sie nach  seiner          sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig  sind  oder gegen  die  guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären             die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind,      also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie  die       Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und  Videos       abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen             Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten        Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den    Veranstalter     in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser    Ansprüche zu      unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch             oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich.   Der           Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall    rückt  an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der    Gewinnerrangfolge   nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird    individuell mit den   Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im             Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne          benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb             einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die          angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B.  ungültige         E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht  verpflichtet,   richtige       Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile,  die sich aus   der Angabe       fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben,  gehen zulasten   der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und             Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann.     Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist   aufgrund   von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder   entfernt   werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer   gegenüber dem    Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder             Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das             Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten             unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen    gemäß          Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und    Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige             Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die   Erreichung           des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die   Verletzung von     Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße   Durchführung des     Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und   auf deren Einhaltung     die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen.   In diesem Fall haftet     der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den   vorhersehbaren,     vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter     haftet nicht für die     leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in   den   vorstehenden Sätzen     genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei             Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach             Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit   eines           Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die    Haftung   nach   dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder             beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von             Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so             weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin            einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im             Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der        Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,        Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,        Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen             Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger         Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte             Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit             Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei  dem            Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung  sowie      Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen   widerrufen.


----------



## opustr (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*



Freak2011 schrieb:


> wonach wird hier eigentlich bewertet?
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint an die Gewinner aus der 11. RUnde, aber wirklich hübsch oder so sind deren Bilder nicht grad?
> 
> nur mal so um zu erfahren was für Kriterien bei der Auswahl der Gewinner gesetzt werden, weil manche Leute sich hier wirklich Mühe geben.


 Ich glaube Zufallsgenerator entscheidet.Gewinnspiel ist nicht anderes als eine Glückspiel.Und wieso meinst du das andere weniger Mühe gegeben als du?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Noch besser als der Kuchen


----------



## Ic3St0rM (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Bei dem kalten Wetter ein Loch graben... auch noch dann wenn es draußen schneit?  Viel Spaß und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer^^


----------



## Matze992 (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Dieses Gewinnspiel ist echt zu krass 

Wo soll ich denn mitten in der Innenstadt ein Loch ausheben? ^^ Soll ich mich jetzt ernsthaft in ländliches Gebiet begeben mit nem Grabstein und ner Festplatte in der Hand 

Mal schaun ob ichs schaffe mit zu machen.


----------



## SirChris (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Was für ne abgefahrene Idee 
Da ich morgen verreise, ist das die ideale Möglichkeit dort gleich ein Datengrab auszuheben


----------



## Research (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Hoffe ich gewinne, das was ich in der Usernews bekommen habe ist ein alter Lärmbeutel.
Geht zur Kontrolle an den Hersteller zurück.


----------



## oglogo (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

ruhe in frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fedyboy (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

ok ich mach mich gleich mal ran  ideale möglichkeit ein Zukunftsbestehendes NT zu bekommen


----------



## Ratracer008 (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Mein Beitrag *wein*

PS: Mir waren echt schon einmal die Savegames weg gestorben.


----------



## SnakeZwei (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Nach den Aufgaben des legendären "Noblorros-Gewinnspiels" hat es lange gedauert bis meine Nachbarn mich wieder für normal hielten und jetzt dieser herbe Rückschlag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Techki (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Wann endet diese Runde (genau) ?


----------



## zockerprince15 (7. November 2012)

Coole Idee. Wenn ich ein Netzteil brauchen würde, würde ich mitmachen.


----------



## fedyboy (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

die Runde endet genau morgen


----------



## -simonho- (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

harte Runde besonders mitten in Berlin. Vielleicht gibts noch ein Bild von mir.


----------



## Telmur (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Yeah. Gerade von der Arbeit gekommen, Gewinnspiel für gut betrachtet und losgelegt! - Schublade vom Schreibtisch zweckentfremdet, Festplatte aus dem PC raus und ab in den Garten. Im dunkeln ein Loch graben, nice! (Minecraft reallife ) 
Aber seht selber ..


----------



## DarkBlue (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Eine tolle Aufgabe für diese Runde! 

Irgendwie erinnert das doch stark an eine Traumaerfahrung aus "Monkey Island 2"?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HiHi


----------



## Rizzl (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

eieiei, jetzt hab ich die letzten 2 Runden verpasst und nun wirds wieder nix. Weder en spaten noch en Garten zum buddeln hier in der Innenstadt...
Wusst gar nich, dass es so teure Netzteile gibt


----------



## aextrem (7. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Wieso???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fedyboy (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

so hier mal mein Beitrag zum Gewinnspiel  

ich musste leider wirklich schonmal den Tot meiner Savegames miterleben  achso und nicht wundern  ich bei bei 2 Bildern das Loch und den Erdhaufen fotografiert wegen "detailliert fotografieren und so"


----------



## opustr (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Für lange,treu Dienste habe ich sogar ein echten Sarg spendiert


----------



## neowinger (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Nach so langer Zeit hat sie das zeitliche gesegnet. Ruhe in Frieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4soN (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*



aextrem schrieb:


> Wieso???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Klarer Favorit bisher!


----------



## Codebreaker (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Bisschen größeres Loch


----------



## Jogibär (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Hier mal mein Beitrag, aufgrund des Unterangebots von Parkflächen im innerstädtischen Bereich von Berlin eine Notlösung. Dennoch: geliebte Savegames (2 GB), ruht in Frieden.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Diese Runde finde ich echt lustig, ist eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Aufgabe .
Also Leute raus ins kalte Wetter und Löcher buddeln so lange noch Zeit ist  aber ist auch ein sehr schöner Gewinn denn es diesmal gibt .
Mal schauen was es noch für kreatiefe Aufgaben geben wird, auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr schöne Pics dabei , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ratracer008 (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Bei mir war die Beerdigung ziemlich dreckig, weil die Erde nass war.
Ich vermute sogar das mein FP lebendig begraben wurde, will sie aber nicht mehr ausgraben, weil ich mir dann die Hände waschen muss.  Echt coole Pics.

@aextrem: Wusste nicht das man Gläubige beim beten fotografieren darf ? Sonst hätte ich's vll. auch gemacht. War schon ein sehr trauriger Tag.

@codebreaker: Schade, dass dein Beitrag ungültig wurde(edit). Waren echt schöne Pics.


----------



## Codebreaker (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Warum ungültig,ich hab doch nur noch ein Foto eingefügt.


----------



## aextrem (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

@Ratracer008

Ich bete nicht ich halte mir heulend die Hände ins Gesicht


----------



## Cl1ff (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

R.I.P.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fedyboy (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*



Codebreaker schrieb:


> Warum ungültig,ich hab doch nur noch ein Foto eingefügt.


 

weil auf deinem Grab stein 7.11.12 steht und man das Datum nehmen sollte, wenn der Beitrag gepostet wurde..bei dir sowie als auch bei mir in diesem Fall der 8.11.12


----------



## pnprimel (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Die drei besten IDE-Freunde sind zur Beerdigung gekommen und wissen, dass sie auch bald dran sind.


----------



## pnprimel (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

PS: Ich weiß, dass der Tote keinen Anzug an hat. Er wollte lieber seinen geliebten Gummiüberzug behalten. Ist halt immer sein Ding gewesen.


----------



## fedyboy (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*



pnprimel schrieb:


> Die drei besten IDE-Freunde sind zur Beerdigung gekommen und wissen, dass sie auch bald dran sind.


 



sehr gut geworden


----------



## Codebreaker (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*



fedyboy schrieb:


> weil auf deinem Grab stein 7.11.12 steht und man das Datum nehmen sollte, wenn der Beitrag gepostet wurde..bei dir sowie als auch bei mir in diesem Fall der 8.11.12


 
Den Pappgrabstein hab ich gestern gemacht,hatte aber keine Zeit mehr zu posten.
Man kanns auch überteiben,es geht hier doch nicht um 1Mio.€ und es gibts auch nichts womit man bescheißen könnte.
Von mir aus löscht den Post. 
Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## bennySB (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Da ist wohl jemand etwas angepisst xD

Edit: mal schauen ob ich heute abend im Dunkeln noch ein Bild mache xD


----------



## Entscholl (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

aaaaa


----------



## Ratracer008 (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

@aextrem: Bild 3: Das nennst du doch auch beten, oder?
@codebreaker: Beim Bild einfügen hast du den Beitrag bearbeitet, das darf man halt nicht.
(Sonst würde da nicht "geändert von Codebreaker am xx.xx.xx um xx" stehen)


----------



## Quppi (8. November 2012)

Rip scsi
Deine zeit war gekommen. 

Ich hoffe man kann noch alles erkennen.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

@ Quppi

das sieht ja eher nach Störung der Totenruhe aus, so mit der Taschenlampe 

@all
coole Bilder mal wieder, super!


----------



## Airboume (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Gestern und heute keine Zeit gehabt und morgen erst ab 14:30... 
Ich fände es schöner, wenn die Abgabezeit nachmittags/abends wär.^^


----------



## stadler5 (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Meeeeeiiiiinnnnnneeeee Daten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stadler5 (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Meine Maus aus Runde 2 ist endlich da super Teil. Danke.


----------



## hobbit83 (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Meine arme kleine........


----------



## Coldhardt (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Soo, dann hier auch mein Begräbnis.
Rest in Pieces.
]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## hobbit83 (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Auf dem Bild von stadler5 und mir hobbit83 ist die selbe Festplatte zusehen und auch das fast selbe loch.
Da ich auch an dem Gewinnspiel Teilnehmen wollte und mir deswegen einen Account angelegt habe. Ist es GxGamer aufgefallen das wir die selbe IP haben, was ja auch klar ist da wir uns einen Rechner Teilen.

Habe PCGH_Stephan den Fall geschildert ob wir trotz einer IP mitmachen können da wir ja zwei Personen sind. Kann bei PCGH_Stephan durch Ausweiskopien bewiesen werden.

Wie denkt ihr darüber.??


----------



## Codebreaker (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. November 2012)

@hobbit fänd ich nicht so toll, da ihr ja wie du sagtest beide den selben PC benutzt, ihr also eure Gewinnchancen verdoppelt, was andern gegenüber nicht fair ist.


----------



## exist (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Dabei war sie doch gerade mal 8  Jahre alt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze992 (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

@hobbit

Ich finds eigentlich okay, dass ihr beide teilnehmt, aber wäre natürlich schon cool, wenn ihr nicht dieselben Bilder nehmen würdet. Ich denke wenn jeder ein eigenes Loch gräbt wäre es fair. Mit den gleichen Bildern hat es etwas von: "Ich erzähle allen meinen Geschwistern, Freunden, etc., dass sie sich bitte einen Account anlegen und alle hauen mein Bild rein."

Wenn ihr die Aufgabe individuell löst ist es meiner Meinung nach auch legitim, dass ihr beide teilnehmt.

Wenn die Auswertung nach Schönheit des Bildes ginge, dann wäre es ja nochmal was anderes, aber wenn nur der Post an sich zählt, solltens schon 2 diverse Bilder sein.


----------



## CyberMuth (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Meine armen Savegame :'(. Echt cooles Gewinnspiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Verdammt windig draußen.
Über 1000 Stunden Diablo 1 Savegame Material. Ruhe in frieden.


----------



## babumama (8. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 13 mit fünf Gehäusen von Nanoxia*

Ich bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit meinem Netzteil...Hätte auch gern  außer Konkurrenz mitgemacht, aber das gibt die Zeit nicht her



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Unterschiedliche angezeigte Zeiten hängen damit zusammen, welche Zeitzone für euer Profil eingetragen ist und wie die Sommerzeitkorrektur konfiguriert ist.


 
Das eigentliche Ärgernis war die Zeitverschiebung auf einer einzigen Seite (Dein Post hatte Deutsche Zeit und die Uhr unten 2 Stunden weniger). Nur dass ihr bescheid wisst, dass das vorkommen kann. Aber legen wir das leidige Thema mal ad acta.  trotzdem!


----------



## cico (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Wow, sind ja schon einige Kunstwerke dabei in dieser Runde!
Da kann mein Beitrag zwar nicht mithalten, aber dabei sein ist ja bekanntlich alles...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Sodele und jetzt noch schnell hier mein im "Sarg" zu Grabe getragenes Datengrab  

IDE und 2GB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: war doch jetzt noch rechtzeitig oder? 

Die Zeitdiskussion erschließt sich mir nämlich nicht ganz...


----------



## DeStulp (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Hier eine tatsächlich  gestorbene Festplatte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Träne wegwischen und Daumen drücken!


----------



## bennySB (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Du musst einfach immer nur auf der ersten Seite nachschauen was Stephan für eine Endzeit angegeben hat und die mit deiner Armbanduhr oder sonst was abgleichen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Ah hatte ich ganz übersehen, dass da die Start- und Endzeiten stehen. 

Naja, hat ja gut gepasst


----------



## DrDave (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Auf auf zum Endspurt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratracer008 (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

3...
2...
1...
Die Runde 14 ist vorbei!


----------



## Gazelle (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Was seid ihr nur für kranke Köpfe  endzgeil


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Ja, aber ich finds gut. Steigen die Gewinnchancen 

1:24. Das ist mal echt nicht schlecht. Das würde ich mir mal für den Lottocheckpot wünschen


----------



## fedyboy (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

wann wird denn der gewinner bekannt gegeben ??


----------



## bennySB (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

Ich würde sagen wie bei jeder anderen Runde sobald Stephan dazu kommt und da ja morgen Wochenende ist tippe ich ein nach mal auf frühestens Montag.


----------



## fedyboy (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 14 mit Netzteil von Seasonic*

das denk ich auch ...1:24 ist ja schon sehr geil D


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 15)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 15 gibt es *drei Preise von PC-Cooling* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*3 x Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Silver Arrow SB-E ist ein leistungsfähiger Doppelturmkühler mit acht 6-mm-Heatpipes. Die Wärmerohre sind ebenso wie die Grundplatte hochglanzvernickelt. Die Lüfterbestückung besteht aus einem 140-mm-Modell (TY-141) an der Vorderseite und einem mittig platzierten 150-mm-Ventilator (TY-150). Beide Lüfter sind doppelt kugelgelagert und verfügen über einen PWM-Anschluss. Ein mitgeliefertes Y-Kabel ermöglicht es, beide Thermalright-Ventilatoren über einen einzigen 4-Pin-Anschluss anzusteuern. Die Drehzahlen reichen von 500 bis 1.100 U/min beim TY-150 beziehungsweise von 900 bis 1.300 U/min beim TY-141. Das universelle Montagekit ist für alle aktuellen AMD- und Intel-Prozessoren geeignet. Es werden also die AMD-Sockel AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2 sowie die Intel-Sockel 775, 1155, 1156, 1366 und 2011 unterstützt. Mehr Informationen zum Silver Arrow SB-E gibt es bei Thermalright.

---

*Runde 15: Heiß auf Eis*
„Schneller, schneller! Du schaffst es!“, feuert die Grafikkarte lautstark den Prozessor an. „Nur noch fünf Durchgänge!“, verkündet die Festplatte und beginnt den Countdown runterzuzählen. Die CPU glüht vor Anstrengung beim Ausführen des Benchmarks. Ihr Kühler röhrt wie die Turbine eines Flugzeugs. „Super, weiter so, das wird bestimmt eine neue Bestzeit!“ lässt das Netzteil aufgeregt verlauten. „Hol dir den Rekord! Hol dir den Rekord!“ Enthusiastisch treiben jetzt auch die beiden RAM-Riegel den Prozessor bei seinem Angriffsversuch auf die Turbo-Pi-Bestenliste für luftgekühlte Systeme an. „Du bist gleich am Ziel! Du bist gleich am Ziel!“

Die CPU holt das Letzte aus den Kernen raus, während der Ventilator ihres Kühlers unter ohrenbetäubenden Lärm das Temperament eines Tornados erreicht hat. „Ach, ist das aufregend!“, fiebert auch das Mainboard dem digitalen Zieleinlauf entgegen, als plötzlich der am Prozessorkühler befestigte Lüfter ins Stocken gerät. Augenblicklich schnellt die Kerntemperatur der CPU in die Höhe. „Muss weiter rechnen, muss rechnen ... nur noch dieser Rechenvorgang ... muss ...“ , wehrt sich die CPU tapfer. Doch ihr angeschlagener Ventilator schafft es einfach nicht, genügend Wärme abzuführen. Die Kerntemperaturen überschreiten die kritische Marke, als der Ventilator ein letztes mal verzweifeltet aufheult. Da ist es passiert: Die CPU hat den Kampf gegen den unerbittlich nahenden Absturz verloren, sie gibt keinen Ton mehr von sich. 

„CPU? CPU, sag doch was!“ findet Grafikkarte als erst die Worte wieder. Nur das ungesunde Schleifen des Lüfters am CPU-Kühler ist zu hören. „Ohje, das ist ein klarer Fall von Überhitzung“, meldet sich als Zweites die Festplatte zurück. „ Ist sie tot? Ist sie tot?“, kreischen die RAM-Zwillinge in Sorge um die CPU entsetzt. „Nein, sie zieht noch Strom - aber ganz schwach“, stellt das Netzteil betroffen fest. „Verdammt, statt ewig zu tweaken hätten die ihr endlich mal einen neuen Kühler spendieren sollen!“ schnaubt das Mainboard erzürnt.  

„Können wir denn gar nichts tun?“, fragt die Grafikkarte mit besorgtem Blick auf den immer langsamer werdenden Lüfter der CPU-Kühlung. „Ich seh's doch auch, aber ich bekomme den Ventilator einfach nicht hochgeregelt!“, antwortet das Mainboard verzweifelt. „CPUuu! CPUUuuhuu!“ heulen die beiden RAM-Riegel gemeinsam vor sich hin. „Es ist noch nicht zu spät! Wir müssen die Kerne herunterkühlen, egal wie!“, fordert das Netzteil nervös.  

„Ich hab's, ich hab's! Ich habe hier etwas im meinen Datenachiv gefunden. Ich glaube, das könnte uns weiter helfen!“, rattert die Festplatte aufgeregt. „Was? Was denn? Nun sag doch schon! Schnell!“ Die Grafikkarte ist vor Sorge fast völlig aufgelöst. „Also, Symptome eines Hitzschlages sind Körpertemperatur über 40 °C und Bewusstlosigkeit …“, beginnt die Festplatte vorzutragen, „ein Hitzschlag ist immer ein ärztlicher Notfall. Wird er nicht behandelt, kann er zum Tode führen...“ „Nein!“, kreischt die Grafikkarte entsetzt. Das Lüfterrad des CPU-Kühlers war soeben zum Stehen gekommen. 

„Steht in der Datei auch etwas über Gegenmaßnahmen?“, will das Netzteil ungeduldig wissen. „Ja, hier“, antwortet der Datenträger und beginnt wieder vorzulesen: „Als erste Hilfemaßnahme bringen Sie den Patienten in eine kühle Umgebung und sorgen Sie für ausreichend Flüssigkeitszufuhr.“ „Okay! Dann weiß ich jetzt, was ich tun muss!“, schnieft die Grafikkarte hoffnungsvoll. Nur Millisekunden später flackern seltsame Bildstörungen über den Monitor, bis dort eine Anweisung zu sehen ist ...  

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes* Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- In einem Kühlschrank steht ein mit Eiswürfeln gefüllter Teller oder eine mit Eiswürfeln gefüllte Schüssel
- Auf den Eiswürfeln liegt eine aus einem beliebigen Material (z. B. Karton) gebastelte CPU, die gut leserlich die Aufschrift „Extreme R15“ trägt
- Ein Infusionssystem, sprich eine Tropfinfusion bestehend aus Infusionsbeutel, Infusionsflasche und Infusionsschlauch zu sehen, welche aus einem beliebigen Material besteht (z.B. Karton und Schnur) 
- Das Infusionssystem ist wie für eine Tropfinfusion üblich über der CPU und an der CPU befestigt
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem     Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die     Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 72 Stunden bzw. 4320 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur          Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne   Editierungs-Vermerk        herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in   Form eines Bilds oder        mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur   Buchstaben/Satzzeichen)  beinhaltet.       Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern   führen zur  Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir       empfehlen das Durchlesen   des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet          und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten.)

* Als Manipulation zähl jede Maßnahme, die geeignet ist, um ein Erfüllen   der gestellten Aufgabe vorzutäuschen. Das Zurechtschneiden eines Bilds   oder die Verringerung der Bildauflösung führen nicht automatisch zum   Ausscheiden, sämtliche Nachteile die sich bei der Beurteilung daraus   ergeben (z. B. Nichterkennung von Details) und somit zum Ausscheiden   führen können, fallen aber zulasten der Teilnehmer.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das          18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in     Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können     via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die         Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion    PC      Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend      bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die      Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder      mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 09.11.2012 und endet am 12.11.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren         Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.              Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von          Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder          Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom          Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird für einen von drei Gewinnern ein Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in           diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in  der           Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.              Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die        Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern              bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf   potenzielle            Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen.   Der  Veranstalter   ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen,   wenn  sie nach  seiner          sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig   sind  oder gegen  die  guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären              die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter  sind,      also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder  sie  die       Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern  und  Videos       abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen              Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten         Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den     Veranstalter     in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser     Ansprüche zu      unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch              oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich.    Der           Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem  Fall    rückt  an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der     Gewinnerrangfolge   nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird     individuell mit den   Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im              Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne           benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb              einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die           angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B.   ungültige         E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht   verpflichtet,   richtige       Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile,   die sich aus   der Angabe       fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben,   gehen zulasten   der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und              Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden  kann.     Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der  Auslobungsfrist   aufgrund   von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen  beendet oder   entfernt   werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche  der Teilnehmer   gegenüber dem    Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder              Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das              Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten              unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen     gemäß          Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und     Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige              Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die    Erreichung           des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die    Verletzung von     Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße    Durchführung des     Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und    auf deren Einhaltung     die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig  vertrauen.   In diesem Fall haftet     der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur    für den   vorhersehbaren,     vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der     Veranstalter     haftet nicht für die     leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung  als    der in   den   vorstehenden Sätzen     genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei              Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach              Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit    eines           Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln.  Die    Haftung   nach   dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder              beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von              Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des  Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so              weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin             einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im              Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der         Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,         Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,         Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen              Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger          Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte              Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit              Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei   dem            Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung   sowie      Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen    widerrufen.


----------



## bennySB (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Mal wieder eine sehr kreative Aufgabenstellung, da wünsche ich euch dich allen viel Erfolg. Persönlich ziehe ich mich aus der Runde zurück da ich eine Wasserkühlung nutze.


----------



## oglogo (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

So Eiswürfel sind im Eisfach dann kann ich morgen loslegen


----------



## Java_Jim (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

diesmal mache ich wieder mit, nachdem ich letzte Runde ausgesetzt habe:
ein Netzteil habe ich einfach nicht gebraucht
aber ein CPU-Kühler kann man schon brauchen


----------



## Nemesisultima (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

kurze Frage: Wurden die Gewinner aus Runde 13 schon gezogen? 

LG


----------



## bennySB (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



Nemesisultima schrieb:


> kurze Frage: Wurden die Gewinner aus Runde 13 schon gezogen?
> 
> LG


 
Naja es steht noch nicht dabei das die Gewinner benachrichtigt wurden von daher würde ich sagen das sie noch nicht gezogen wurden.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Ist ja schon etwas kniffliger diese Runde das Bild zu erstellen, mal schauen, ob ich Zeit finde  Fotos der Teilnehmer werden bestimmt lustig, bin gespannt


----------



## benjasso (9. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Muss es unbedingt ein Beutel und eine Flasche sein und wie soll man das anordnen?
Geht auch eine echte CPU?


----------



## Nemesisultima (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



bennySB schrieb:


> Naja es steht noch nicht dabei das die Gewinner benachrichtigt wurden von daher würde ich sagen das sie noch nicht gezogen wurden.


 
thx, das reicht mir schon, kann ich doch noch hoffen


----------



## bennySB (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

QUOTE=benjasso;4715785]Muss es unbedingt ein Beutel und eine Flasche sein und wie soll man das anordnen?
Geht auch eine echte CPU?[/QUOTE]

Sicher kannst du auch eine echte CPU nehmen, solange sie aussieht wie gebastelt, ist ja die einzige Voraussetzung, das Material ist ja egal.


----------



## Quppi (10. November 2012)

Ich bastle mir meine eigene echte cpu xD


----------



## Crystallot (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Och Mann, wie geil sind diese limitierenden Aufgaben nur 
-Buddel ein Grab -> Stadtkinder adieu 
-Cpu im Kühlschrank -> Da muss man erstmal einen haben, und Pappe


----------



## fray79 (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



Crystallot schrieb:


> -Cpu im Kühlschrank -> Da muss man erstmal einen haben, und Pappe



Du hast echt keinen Kühlschrank?????


----------



## bennySB (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Also ich würde ja mal sagen das es im Vergleich zu dem buddeln niemanden geben wird der das hier nicht machen kann weil er keinen Kühlschrank besitzt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Kann man auch Kompressen statt Eiswürfel nehmen?


----------



## Primer (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Verdammt ich habe kein Eisfach^^

Sehe das mit den Gewinnrunden gard zum ersten mal, wie viele Runden wird es insgesamt geben?


----------



## opustr (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Wenn nix mehr geht,hilft nur eins: ich habe nein CPU auf 4,8 Promille übertaktet, alles läuft stabil


----------



## KornDonat (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Würde mich auch interessieren ob eine echte Cpu auch gehen würde.
Wenn ja könnte ich so loslegen


----------



## Klarostorix (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Endlich mal eine Runde, in der mir meine lange Leidenszeit im Krankenhaus entgegenkommt. Ich müsste nämlich irgendwo hier im Haus noch echte Infusionen haben


----------



## DrDave (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine Runde, in der mir meine lange Leidenszeit im Krankenhaus entgegenkommt. Ich müsste nämlich irgendwo hier im Haus noch echte Infusionen haben


 
Echt kann doch jeder, kreative Bastelarbeit die auch noch gut aussieht die wenigsten


----------



## Ratracer008 (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Zum Glück konnte ich die CPU retten und musste nicht noch ein Grab in meinem Garten anlegen 

PS: Ich glaube, ich hab eine neue Kühlmethode (auf dem letzten Bild am besten zu sehen)  erfunden: Direct CPU Hose Cooling kurz: DCHC


----------



## SnakeZwei (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Willkommen im Britannia Hospital, Chefarzt Dr. Frankenstein hilft Ihnen "Tod sicher" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem Herzstillstand half nur ein 9 Volt-Elektroschock. Das Infusionssystem ist übrigens voll funktionsfähig, wie man im letzten Bild sieht. Übrigens ist es nicht einfach einen Tropfen im Flug zu fotografieren 

P.S. Wozu braucht man eine Infusionsflasche und einen Infusionsbeutel, eins von beiden reicht doch, oder? Wenn nicht habe ich es wohl vergeigt


----------



## aextrem (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Get well soon!
oder so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ignoriert die Milch und den Senf einfach


----------



## MistaKrizz (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> Willkommen im Britannia Hospital, Chefarzt Dr. Frankenstein hilft Ihnen "Tod sicher"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definitiv mein favorit! viel glück 

MFG


----------



## Quppi (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

flasche und beutel verwundert mich auch grade. ich vermute mal das soll oder heiß0en und nicht und


----------



## oglogo (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

hier mein Notfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djkb (10. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Die runde ist ja verrückt, stellt euch vor jemand guckt durch Fenster wenn ihr das macht 
--
Wurden eigentlich die Preise aus Runde 9 schon verschickt?


----------



## Niza (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Diesmal ohne mich das ist mir einfach zu Extrem bei PCGH Extreme.

Meine Eltern würden mich in dei Klappsmühle einweisen.

Aber trotzdem bis jetzt gute Lösungen .
Besonders die von SnakeZwei gefällt mir.

Allen viel Glück.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## stadler5 (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Meine CPU brauch Vitamine, für die Stärkung.......


----------



## hobbit83 (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Der schwer Kranke CPU. Ist aber außer Lebensgefahr!!!


----------



## Quppi (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Kurze Frage zwischendurch:
Müsste der Gewinner von Kreuz und Quer jetzt nicht eigentlich neu gezogen werden, da die  2-Wochen-Frist um ist?


----------



## bennySB (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Gute Frage, ich persönlich würde das auch sagen aber das muss Stephan entscheidet.


----------



## Elthy (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der Flasche musste ich improvisieren, da die aufrecht einfach nicht halten wollte. Da stand ich aber ein bisschen zu stark unter Zeitdruck (das ganze Zeug was vorher im Gefrierschrank war wurde langsam warm) um mir etwas neues einfallen lassen. Ich hoffe mal das geht auch so...


----------



## stadler5 (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



> - Ein Infusionssystem, sprich eine Tropfinfusion bestehend aus Infusionsbeutel, Infusionsflasche und Infusionsschlauch zu sehen, welche aus einem beliebigen Material besteht (z.B. Karton und Schnur)



Wie ich das versteh ist ja ein eine Infusionsflasche *und* ein Infusionsbeutel (also beides.) gefordert.

 Oder nur eines von beiden??


----------



## fray79 (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



Quppi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch:
> Müsste der Gewinner von Kreuz und Quer jetzt nicht eigentlich neu gezogen werden, da die  2-Wochen-Frist um ist?


 
Warum? Meinst Du, weil da noch "TBA" steht? Vielleicht will derjenige ja auch nicht genannt werden?!? Aber für den Fall, dass er/sie sich nicht gemeldet hat - ich würde mich opfern und die GraKa bei mir aufnehmen...


----------



## Java_Jim (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Hi,
ich stelle euch jetzt meine Bilder vor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Taskmanager hat zu bedeuten, dass in meiner Version der Geschichte(die wieder mal sehr kreativ war) ein CPU-Kern während der Überhitzung verschmort ist


----------



## Bitfenix (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Hallo,

Hier mal mein CPU auf dem Eis.


----------



## cico (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

ich bin auch wieder mit von der partie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## opustr (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Wie ich das versteh ist ja ein eine Infusionsflasche *und* ein Infusionsbeutel (also beides.) gefordert.
> 
> Oder nur eines von beiden??


 In meinem Fall wird zweite Infusionsflasche tödlich für CPU


----------



## nick9999 (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Hier ist meine Version der Geschichte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich keine große Erfahrung mit Infusionen hab, habe ich meiner CPU kaltes Flüssigmetall gegeben. Hoffe das es richtig ist.  

(Der Schlauch war ein richtiger Fehlgriff, total unflexibel das Ding. Wollte einfach nicht in Form bleiben.)

Nebenan im Wartezimmer der Klinik haben die Pc-komponenten auch schnell die Schuld frage geklärt .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturm96 (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

ich wusste das der Kühlschrank im keller nochmal zu was nütze is


----------



## pringles (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

verdammt jetzt hab ich schon wieder nen termin verbastelt  beim pc basteln geht die zeit viel zu schnell vorrüber


----------



## cico (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



pringles schrieb:


> verdammt jetzt hab ich schon wieder nen termin verbastelt  beim pc basteln geht die zeit viel zu schnell vorrüber



aber die runde geht doch noch bis morgen abend?!


----------



## Caduzzz (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



pringles schrieb:


> verdammt jetzt hab ich schon wieder nen termin verbastelt  beim pc basteln geht die zeit viel zu schnell vorrüber


 
Runde 15: Heiß auf Eis | 09.11. 20:41 bis 12.11. 20:41  hast also noch Zeit


----------



## benjasso (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Denke ich auch. Hier ist mein Rettungsversuch


----------



## -simonho- (11. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider hat die CPU es nicht geschafft, da sich herausstellte das Wasser und Orangensaft nicht die richtigen Medikamente waren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nick9999 (11. November 2012)

-simonho- schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat die CPU es nicht geschafft, da sich herausstellte das Wasser und Orangensaft nicht die richtigen Medikamente waren.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Dosierung nicht ein Problem war. 
Ich bin zwar kein Experte, aber kann es nicht sein das deine CPU ertrunken ist???
Können CPUs in einem H2O O-saft Gemisch überhaupt atmen ???


----------



## TechGuru (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hallo
Meine Cpu ist klein, aus dem mobilen Markt, braucht aber trotzdem Wakü.


----------



## Airboume (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Villeicht bekommt meine CPU nach der Wiederbelebung ja eine großzügigere Kühlung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze weitere Detailbilder sind nicht nötig.


----------



## YankeeF (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Hi,

wollte nur kurz Bescheid geben dass die Maus angekommen ist Vielen Dank!


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Kritische Stunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Hab mich doch noch entschlossen mitzumachen 

Der Boxed-Kühler hat der CPU ganz schön zugesetzt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ozz (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Dem Patienten hilft nurnoch die geheime Eis-Alu-Beutel-Schlauch-Therapie - entwickelt bei frostigen Temperaturen im Hochgebirge des Kühlschranks.

(Das seltsame Licht bitte ich zu entschuldigen - die Lampe bei mir im Kühlschrank ist kaputt )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quppi (12. November 2012)

Same here: lampe defekt


----------



## Skysnake (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

und meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Alter schalter das war knapp 

Vergessen die Speicherkarte in die Kamera zu tun, und die Bilder dann intern auf der Kamera gehabt und das Kabel für die Kamera nicht gefunden 

Dann nochmal alles schnell aufgebaut, gott, da geht der Puls aber hoch 

EDIT
Ähmmm nur wegen den Eiswürfeln, die machen sich irgendwie in der weißen Schüssel schwierig...


----------



## Quppi (12. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

@Skysnake: Es gibt nur ein Problem. Du hast nen Editierungsvermerk in deinem Post und der ist von daher leider ungültig.


----------



## opustr (13. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Einige hier im Forum können seine Mitstreitern ganz schon recht unterstützen 
Ob bei andere Beiträge eine Flasche oder Beutel fehlt,ob Beitrag gültig ist oder nicht  u.s.w entscheidet letzendlich "Jury"


----------



## Caduzzz (13. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

@ opustr

stimme dir da voll und ganz zu!!! Wir haben einige selbsternannte "Schiedsrichter" dazu bekommen...gerade bei diesem Spiel sehr auffällig, seit wochen schon...

und als User, und nicht Jurymitglied, würde ich in meiner laienhaften betrachtung sagen, sky hat doch in seinem ersten post alles erfüllt


----------



## bennySB (13. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Das Problem wird sein, weswegen Stephan editierungen auch untersagt, dass es nicht mehr ersichtlich ist wie der Post vorher ausgesehen hat. 
Niemand will ihm hier unterstellen das er einen fehler gemacht hätte und ihn dadurch korrigieren wollte o.ä., jedoch ist die Regel ja klar das es ein uneditierter Beitrag sein muss.


----------



## neowinger (13. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Ganz abgesehen davon, darf man nur einen Post zum Gewinnspiel mit Bildern machen. Oder hab ich mich da in den AGBs des Gewinnspiels verlesen? "      Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern   führen zur  Disqualifikation."


----------



## Ratracer008 (13. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Ich hab gedacht, dass die Gewinner ausgelost werden?
Das kann ja mal passieren mit dem "edit" und Stephan kann ja nachschauen was verändert wurde, das hat man an einem anderen Beispiel gesehen, als er schrieb "es wurde nur ein Wort verändert" oder sowas ähnliches.

PS: Wann werden eigentlich die Gewinner der beendeten Runden 13/14 ermittelt?


----------



## bennySB (13. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Ich glaube Stephan steht gerade etwas unter Zeitdruck oder so xD


----------



## Caduzzz (13. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



neowinger schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, darf man nur einen Post zum Gewinnspiel mit Bildern machen. Oder hab ich mich da in den AGBs des Gewinnspiels verlesen? " Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation."


 
Genau, das meine ich *kopfschüttel*...selbsterkorene Schiedrichter
Stephan ist hier derjenige der entscheidet die Regeln/ABGs aufweicht oder nicht!
Ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich jeden Kommentar gelesen und bestimmt auch nicht jedes Bild gelesen, aber wenn pro Spiel ca. 40 User mitmachen von Tausenden Usern hier im Forum, und ich habe bisher noch kein Bild gesehen habe wo ein User krass bescheißt und mit Photoshop/paint.net etc.....meine Güte, wird da die Gewinnchance so dermaßen erhöht, weil man andere User anschwärzt???

So etwas finde ich nervig! Darf mir aber hier von einigen blöde Kommentare anhören , weil ich so tue als ob ich traurig wäre weil ich nix gewonnen habe...es gibt einen unterschied zwischen Neid und Ironie!

Wäre ich Schiedsrichter hier, wär mir doch ein nachträglich gepostetes Photo so dermaßen egal sondern erfreue mich einfach an der Beteiligung und Kreativität der User. 
Amen

edit: sry, für den Ton, aber mich nervt das tierisch, wenn hier einige auf schlau machen und anderen die Spielregeln , fast schon strafend, erklären


----------



## Matze992 (13. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Ach, solange Leute nicht anfangen zu schreiben "Haha, du hast nen EDIT drin, das darf man nicht!!!!11elf" ist doch alles in Ordnung. Mich persönlich störts aber auch nicht, wenn die editierten Beiträge trotzdem mit reinkommen, immerhin hat sich ja jemand Mühe gemacht und, wie andere schon gesagt haben, einen kreativen Beitrag geleistet.

Vielleicht ist es aber auch für andere nochmal eine Hilfe/Erinnerung die Warnung mit dem Edit nochmal zu lesen, soll ja Menschen geben, die Teilnahmebedingungen nicht lesen/ wieder vergessen .

Ich würde mich auch über die Gewinnerbekanntgabe freuen und bin schon gespannt auf die nächste Runde


----------



## Caduzzz (14. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Hi Matze992,

ich gebe dir ja recht. Es gibt bestimmt einige, die die Teilnahmebedingungen nur überfliegen und Regeln sind dazu da damit alle die gleichen Chancen haben. Ich möchte auch nicht Stephans "Oberster Schiedsrichter"-Gewalt/Kompetenz in Frage stellen bzw. zum Regeln-aufweichen verleiten, aber wenn ich mir, als User + teilweise "Konkurrent", die Bilder angucke suche ich nicht nach Fehlern.

Und selbst wenn ich einen Fehler finden würde hoffe ich das der Beitrag dennoch gewertet wird weil hier echt coole Ideen umgesetzt werden und schmiere meinen Mitkonkurrenten nicht ihre Fehler aus Brot.


----------



## Skysnake (14. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Ganz im Ernst? Ich hab da in der Hecktik nicht dran gedacht. Ich wusste nur das ich den eigentlich Post nicht ändern darf, weils sonst zu knapp werden könnte. Mit dem Bilder in 2 Posts hab ich ganz ehrlich nicht dran gedacht. So what. Ich hab die Bilder halt unter "minimalem" Zeitdruck gemacht, und auf dem kleinen Display halt nicht gesehen, das man das eis so schlecht sieht. Die guten Bilder sind ja noch auf dem Kamera internen! Speicher  Nur das Kabel finde ich nicht  

Von daher, es ist mir auch egal, ob ich was Gewinne, oder nicht, ob ich disqualifiziert werde für diese Runde oder nicht. Die Runde hat mir SPASS gemacht und hat sich daher für mich gelohnt  War zwar viel Stress, zumal halt die Öffentlichen mich mal wieder im Stich gelassen haben... aber was solls. Ich hab mir schon vorher gedanken gemacht, was ich wann und wo mache, und hab mich dazu entschlossen, das zu machen, wenn meine Verlobte nicht daheim ist.  

Ich muss aber noch jetzt lachen, wenn ich dran denk, wie die Geschaut hätte, wenn Sie das gesehen hätte  Ich fühl mich genau wie beim Noblor Gewinnspiel, wo ich auch so um die 10 Runden mitgemacht habe, bevor ich leider ausscheiden musste aus Zeitmangel. 

Also von daher, wenn ihr meint streitet und zedert. MIR ist das EGAL, denn ich BIN schon GEWINNER, weil ich hab meinen SPASS gehabt


----------



## djkb (14. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



YankeeF schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte nur kurz Bescheid geben dass die Maus angekommen ist Vielen Dank!


 
Meine bisher leider noch nicht


----------



## Almdudler2604 (14. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



djkb schrieb:


> Meine bisher leider noch nicht


 
Er hat ja auch ne andere gewonnen, unsere sind leider noch nicht verschickt, naja davon geht die welt nicht unter...


----------



## djkb (14. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

ich wusste gar nicht das es noch andere zu gewinnen gab^^

ich werde weiterhin geduldig warten


----------



## Ratracer008 (15. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*

Wie viele Runden gibt es denn eigentlich?

Ich hoffe bald kommt die Auflösung der Runden 13/14/15


----------



## pringles (16. November 2012)

Gibt afaik 20 runden


----------



## Cuddleman (16. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 15 mit Thermalright-Kühlern von PC-Cooling*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst? Ich hab da in der Hecktik nicht dran gedacht. Ich wusste nur das ich den eigentlich Post nicht ändern darf, weils sonst zu knapp werden könnte. Mit dem Bilder in 2 Posts hab ich ganz ehrlich nicht dran gedacht. So what. Ich hab die Bilder halt unter "minimalem" Zeitdruck gemacht, und auf dem kleinen Display halt nicht gesehen, das man das eis so schlecht sieht. Die guten Bilder sind ja noch auf dem Kamera internen! Speicher  Nur das Kabel finde ich nicht
> 
> Von daher, es ist mir auch egal, ob ich was Gewinne, oder nicht, ob ich disqualifiziert werde für diese Runde oder nicht. Die Runde hat mir SPASS gemacht und hat sich daher für mich gelohnt  War zwar viel Stress, zumal halt die Öffentlichen mich mal wieder im Stich gelassen haben... aber was solls. Ich hab mir schon vorher gedanken gemacht, was ich wann und wo mache, und hab mich dazu entschlossen, das zu machen, wenn meine Verlobte nicht daheim ist.
> 
> ...


 
Der Spaß beim Mitmachen, ist fast durch nichts zu ersetzen. 

Die fragenden, staunenden Gesichter, als ich die Torte, trotz aller ungläubigen vorangegeangenen Komentare, hinbekommen habe, waren herrlich und die folgende Suche nach einem Kassenbon, sowie das damit verbundene Aushorchen, hatten mich anfangs verärgert. 
Als deren Bemühungen immer skuriler wurden, konnte ich mich minutenlang vor Lachen nicht mehr einkriegen. 
Erst als die Sucherei im Geschirrspüler, mit den darin noch zu reinigenden Utensilien endete, kam die wohlwollende Anerkennung.

Im kreativen (freies kopieren dagegen super) zeichnerischen Bereich, kann ich weiß Gott nicht mithalten, aber die Werke aller anderen zu betrachten, ist auch angenehm, vorallem wenn die auch noch sehr gelungen Aussehen. 

P.S.: 
Die Torte wurde nach ein paar Tagen vom "PCGHX" und den Kerzen befreit und anläßlich eines sich jährenden Trauertages, mit guten Gedenken, verzehrt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 16)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 16 gibt es *einen Preis von Intel* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgendes Produkt:

*1 x Intel Desktop Board DX79SI:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Intel Desktop Board DX79SI mit dem Sockel 2011 handelt es sich um eine Hauptplatine für Intels Sandy-Bridge-Extreme-Prozessoren mit Quad-Channel-Technik. Das Mainboard stellt acht RAM-Slots bereit, die mit bis zu 64 GiByte bestückt werden können. Für Grafikkarten stehen drei PCI-Express-3.0-x16-Steckplätze zur Verfügung, des Weiteren werden ein PCI-Slot und zwei Mal PCI-E 2.0 x1 geboten. Für SSDs und Festplatten existieren 6 x SATA 6 Gb/s, außerdem gibt es insgesamt 4 x USB 3.0, 14 x USB 2.0 und 2 x IEEE 1394a. Zwei Ethernet-Controller von Intel stellen 2 x Gigabit-LAN zur Verfügung. Das Zubehör umfasst unter anderem einen Dongle mit Bluetooth 2.1 und Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n sowie ein Mauspad mit Extreme-Series-Motiv. Software wie Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, Intel Express Installer und Intel Express BIOS Update erleichtern das Tunen des PCs und die Systemwartung. Mehr Informationen zum Desktop Board DX79SI gibt es bei Intel.

---

*Runde 16: Außerirdisch gut*

Astronomen gelangen spektakuläre Aufnahmen des Sonnensystems PCGH. Mit Hilfe des neuen Big-J-Win-Game-R16-Teleskops, das mit umweltfreundlicher Community-Energie betrieben wird, entstanden Aufnahmen von bisher noch nie erreichtem Unterhaltungswert. Die Auswertungen der Bilder ergab, dass um den Stern PCGH, dem das System seinen Namen verdankt, ein erdähnlicher Planet mit einem kleinen Mond kreist. Da der Mond einfach nur unbeschreiblich hässlich ist, wurde er von den Wissenschaftlern kurzerhand „Extreme“ getauft. Noch ist unbekannt, wie ein Körper dieser Größe eine so unregelmäßige Form haben kann, die nicht einmal annähernd einer Kugelform entspricht. Möglicherweise hat in dem System erst kürzlich ein Ereignis stattgefunden, durch die der Mond die Form eines Rotationsellipsoids verloren hat.

Während dieser Umstand der Wissenschaft große Rätsel aufgibt, dürfte für die Menschheit jedoch die Entdeckung des Planeten "X“ am bedeutendsten sein. Wie das Team von Astronomen, dem die Entdeckung gelungen ist, bekanntgab, werden von diesen Himmelskörper schon seit längerer Zeit auffällig gepulste Signale empfangen, wie sie nur von einer Intel-ligenten Lebensform freigesetzt werden können. Anerkannte Astrobiologen bestätigen, dass auf dem Planeten Bedingungen herrschen, die eine Lebensform basierend auf Silizium und Metallen ermöglichen würden. Einwände von Verschwörungstheoretikern, dass es sich bei diesen einmaligen Bildern nur um Aufnahmen für ein Gewinnspiel handeln würde, werden von der Fachwelt entschieden zurückgewiesen. Vielmehr laufen bereits Pläne, eine leistungsfähige Sendeanlage auf der Rückseite des Erdmonds zu errichten, um mit der Intel-ligenten Spezies kommunizieren zu können.

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes* Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Eine frei hängendes, ausbalanciertes Mobile, das folgendermaßen aufgebaut ist:
- An einem langen Stab hängen freibeweglich ein kürzerer Stab und eine Sonne 
- An dem kürzeren Stab hängen freibeweglich Planet "X" und ein kleinerer Mond
- Die Aufhängung des Mobiles ist an dem langen Stab befestigt
- Das Material für die Stäbe ist frei wählbar (z. B. Äste, Drähte, Kleiderbügel)
- Das Material für Sonne, Planet und Mond ist frei wählbar (z. B. Papier, Moosgummi)
- Die Sonne hat Strahlen, der Mond ist sichelförmig und der Planet trägt ein deutlich zu erkennendes „X“
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem      Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die      Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 72 Stunden bzw. 4320 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur           Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne    Editierungs-Vermerk        herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in    Form eines Bilds oder        mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur    Buchstaben/Satzzeichen)  beinhaltet.       Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern    führen zur  Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir       empfehlen das  Durchlesen   des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet           und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu  beachten.)

* Als Manipulation zähl jede Maßnahme, die geeignet ist, um ein Erfüllen    der gestellten Aufgabe vorzutäuschen. Das Zurechtschneiden eines  Bilds   oder die Verringerung der Bildauflösung führen nicht automatisch  zum   Ausscheiden, sämtliche Nachteile die sich bei der Beurteilung  daraus   ergeben (z. B. Nichterkennung von Details) und somit zum  Ausscheiden   führen können, fallen aber zulasten der Teilnehmer.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das           18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in      Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können      via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die          Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG,  Redaktion    PC      Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth  (nachfolgend      bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer  sowie die      Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern  erhobenen oder      mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 16.11.2012 und endet am 19.11.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren          Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre  sind.              Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von           Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung  oder          Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder  waren sind vom          Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird für einen Gewinner ein Intel Desktop Board DX79SI ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in            diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in   der           Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.               Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die         Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern               bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf    potenzielle            Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen.    Der  Veranstalter   ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen,    wenn  sie nach  seiner          sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig    sind  oder gegen  die  guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären               die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter   sind,      also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder   sie  die       Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern   und  Videos       abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen               Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern  bereitgestellten         Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich  bereit, den     Veranstalter     in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der  Abwehr dieser     Ansprüche zu      unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch               oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich.     Der           Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem   Fall    rückt  an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der      Gewinnerrangfolge   nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird      individuell mit den   Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im               Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne            benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb               einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die            angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B.    ungültige         E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht    verpflichtet,   richtige       Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile,    die sich aus   der Angabe       fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben,    gehen zulasten   der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und               Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden   kann.     Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der   Auslobungsfrist   aufgrund   von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen   beendet oder   entfernt   werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche   der Teilnehmer   gegenüber dem    Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder               Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das               Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet  wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten               unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen      gemäß          Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und      Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige               Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die     Erreichung           des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die     Verletzung von     Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße     Durchführung des     Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und     auf deren Einhaltung     die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig   vertrauen.   In diesem Fall haftet     der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur     für den   vorhersehbaren,     vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der      Veranstalter     haftet nicht für die     leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung   als    der in   den   vorstehenden Sätzen     genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei               Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach               Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die  Beschaffenheit    eines           Produktes und bei arglistig  verschwiegenen Mängeln.  Die    Haftung   nach   dem       Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder               beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von               Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des   Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so               weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin              einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im               Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der          Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,          Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,          Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen               Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger           Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte               Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit               Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten  bei   dem            Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren  Berichtigung   sowie      Löschung       verlangen und  Datennutzungseinwilligungen    widerrufen.


----------



## Matze992 (16. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Wuhu, bin ja genau zur richtigen Zeit hergekommen^^

Sieht nach einer coolen Aufgabe aus und Zeit ist auch genügend da, werde auf jeden Fall wieder mitmachen 
Bin jetzt schon gespannt auf die verschiedenen Bilder.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich bin zeitlich leider ziemlich ausgelastet, sodass ich heute nicht mehr die Auswertung vornehmen kann, möchte aber noch auf eine Sache hinweisen:

Jeder Teilnehmer muss eine vollständig eigenständige Lösung präsentieren. Falls Personen, die zusammen an einem Lösungvorschlag arbeiten, für jeden ihrer beiden Accounts einen Lösungsvorschlag präsentieren, dürfen keine Elemente doppelt vorhanden sein. Beispiel: Person A darf Person B weder das gebastelte Mobile noch Teile davon, zum Beispiel den Mond überlassen. Der Lösungsvorschlag von Person B muss also so aussehen, als ob es Person A gar nicht gibt.

Falls ein Runde-2-Gewinner seinen Preis noch nicht erhalten hat, möge er dies mir via Private Nachricht mitteilen.


----------



## stadler5 (16. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Das ist eine echt Tolle Aufgabe wird mal garnicht so Einfach.

Aber eine gute Idee.


----------



## pringles (16. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

es gibt immer gründe aufzurüsten  mal sehen ob sich zeit findet, schule schlaucht grad ganz schön 
großes lob das immer neue kreative sachen kommen


----------



## stadler5 (16. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hatte nicht so richtig bei Art Attack auf KiKa aufgepasst.........


----------



## SnakeZwei (16. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Irgendwie wollte das Teil nie stillhalten. Fast genau so schwer wie einen Tropfen im Flug zu treffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## opustr (17. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Meine Variante von verrückte Galaxie,alles ausbalanciert mit Mausgewichten.


----------



## NosveratuExE (17. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

so mein Model ist auch hier.....


----------



## NosveratuExE (17. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

hab nicht gesehen das ein Foto nicht korket hochgeladen wurde........


----------



## King_Sony (17. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sony


----------



## bennySB (17. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie eng Stephan seine Auslegung in dieser Runde einhalten wird und uns dann alle raus kickt xD


----------



## theguy117 (17. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hätte ich als Forum-neuling überhaupt die Chance zu gewinnen? oder hätte ich hier aktiv sein müssen?


----------



## bennySB (17. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Jeder hat die gleichen Chancen hier zu gewinnen, viele melden sich hier auch nur für das Gewinnspiel an.


----------



## oglogo (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

da simmer dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitfenix (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Aufnahme des Sonnensystems PCGH


----------



## stadler5 (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie eng Stephan seine Auslegung in dieser Runde einhalten wird und uns dann alle raus kickt xD



Na ja ich denke mal er drückt auch mal ein Auge zu (hoffe ich)
Hatte es auch ein paarmal durchgelesen und so verstanden wie ich es umgesetzt habe.   Hm und wenn man es genau nimmt wäre es falsch. 

Aber er sieht doch das sich viele Gedanken gemacht haben und bei den Umsetzungen sehr nahe an der Vorgabe sind.

Ich finde es toll, dabei sein ist auch schon was.


----------



## opustr (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich schäme mich,aber was überhaupt ein Mobile(Kunst) ist, müsste ich erstmal bei Wikipedia suchen.


----------



## hobbit83 (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Sonne, Mond und Planet ,,X '' sind dicke Freunde!!!


----------



## nick9999 (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



opustr schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich,aber was überhaupt ein Mobile(Kunst) ist, müsste ich erstmal bei Wikipedia suchen.


 
Ich auch. 

Bin grade am basteln. An alle Mitbastler viel Erfolg und Spaß


----------



## nick9999 (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

So hier kommt eine alternative Galaxie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwer wird das ausbalanziert zu kriegen


----------



## SnakeZwei (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



opustr schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich,aber was überhaupt ein Mobile(Kunst) ist, müsste ich erstmal bei Wikipedia suchen.




 "Wissen ist, wenn man weiß wo steht was man nicht weiß", von daher kein Grund zum Schämen


----------



## King_Sony (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> "Wissen ist, wenn man weiß wo steht was man nicht weiß", von daher kein Grund zum Schämen


 
Das "wo" dürfte dann für (fast) alles Wikipedia sein


----------



## Desert991 (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hey, ich hoffe ich kann schonmal etwas für weihnachtliche Stimmung sorgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Java_Jim (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hallo, ich mache wieder mal mit und hier sind meine Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr Staubflusen auf dem Boden erkennen solltet bitte ich euch, höflich darüber hinwegzusehen(ich war einfach zu faul zum Saugen, aber nicht zu faul um ein Mobile zu basteln).
Beachtet auch den Standfüß für mein Mobile, welcher aus einem Subwoofer eines billigen 2.1-Soundsystems von Logitech und einer Kugel aus einer alten PC-Maus besteht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hoffentlich werden mein kreatives Beast und die harte Arbeit belohnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







P.S.: Da der Zettel mit Name auf kein Format beschränkt wurde, habe ich mir was außerirdisch Gutes einfallen lassen


----------



## Henninges (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

einen versuch ist es wert...hab echt die meiste zeit zum ausbalancieren gebraucht...nun hängt wirklich alles frei beweglich und die kleinste abweichung lässt alles in sich zusammenfallen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alffrisstkatze (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Liebe Grüße vom Planeten Melmac 

hab mich jetzt als Neuling auch endlich mal getraut mitzumachen - macht echt Spaß, hat sich gelohnt mitzumachen 
danke für die coole Idee.

Ich hoffe ich hab mit dem upload etc. alles richtig gemacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen abend noch
Alf


----------



## Airboume (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

*Sachen zusammensuch* *Mucke bombeneinschlagsartig an* *basteln* 

Hoffe, ich hab alles richtig gebastelt.^^ Auch, wenn basteln überhaupt nicht meins ist, was man auch wohl sieht.^^

Dadadadadadadam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teeeelicht (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hi,

Hier die Ultraleicht-Variante, bestehend aus Strohhalmen, Gummibändern und ner kreativen Aufhängung am Zollstock.
Hab sogar extra 10 Minuten meine Buntstifte gesucht 


Siehe da, ein kleines, glückliches Sonnensystem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturm96 (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

so ich hoffe man kann alles erkennen


----------



## Ozz (18. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Meterstab, Kleiderbügel, Gummis, Bindfäden und vorallem: Alufolie 

Zur Sicherheit ein paar Detailbilder mehr - der Qualität meiner Handykamera wegen (und damit ihr mein Kabelmanagement im Hintergrund bewundern könnt )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogibär (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

So, hier mal mein Beitrag. Da sich das blöde Dinge ständig gedreht hat, musste ich zusätzlich mehrere Detailaufnahmen machen.


----------



## TechGuru (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

So mein Beitrag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overcock (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*


----------



## cortex777 (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hier mal mein Versuch


----------



## Quppi (19. November 2012)

Hier mein Versuch: Die Sonne nenne ich eine Überraschung aus Schraubenziehern xd


----------



## overcock (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Der erste Exoplanet der unter seine gefrorenen Oberfläche einen flüssigen Limonadenkern hat^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frodo-64 (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hier ist meine Galaxy:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quppi (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Oh man mein Namensschild ist aber arg dürftig geworden. Ich hoffe das zählt trotzdem noch.....


----------



## -simonho- (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Bin auch wieder dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich weiß, dass ich ein bischen zu spät bin aber hatte immer wieder ein Fehler beim hochladen, sodass es letztendlich ewig gedauert hat.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Finde ich aber sehr nett, dass nick9999 hier jeden Beitrag liked.  Krieg ich jetzt auch eins?


----------



## nick9999 (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Finde ich aber sehr nett, dass nick9999 hier jeden Beitrag liked.  Krieg ich jetzt auch eins?


 
Nur jedem kreativen Beitrag von Leuten die mitmachen 

P.S.: für dich gibts auch ein like 

Edit: Ich finds einfach toll das so viele mitmachen (obwohl dadurch je meine Gewinnchance sinkt mist ) Zu dumm, dass ich das Gewinnspiel vorher irgendwie nich richtig wahrgenommen hab, denn mir macht es eine Menge Spaß


----------



## fedyboy (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich hab ja vertändnis dafür das nixht immer die Zeit dafür da ist aber.. wann werd eig. mal die anderen Runden aufgelöst ??


----------



## djkb (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

@fedyboy
wenn Stephan die Zeit dazu hat^^



Ich hoffe das es noch in einer runde eine Tastatur zu gewinnen gibt.. ich hab meine mit einem alkoholischem Getränk aus versehen Zerstört xD


----------



## Matze992 (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hab natürlich trotz der langen Zeit verpeilt was zu bauen :/
Naja, die nächste Runde kommt bestimmt und sind ja auch so viele hübsche Beiträge gekommen


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich auch. Mir hat leider mal wieder das Geschäft einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht


----------



## Henninges (20. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

wann geht's weiter ?


----------



## Klarostorix (20. November 2012)

Geduld ist eine Tugend, junger Padawan


----------



## Airboume (20. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

*Ich bin so aufgeregt**ich bin so aufgeregt**so aufgeregt**so aufgeregt*


----------



## King_Sony (20. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Auch wenn die Frage jetzt vll. blöd ist weil ich (noch ) nichts gewonnen habe, aber ich frage mich das schon eine geraume Zeit: Gibt es auf gewonnene Produkte Garantie (nicht nur hier sondern generell)?


----------



## bennySB (20. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Sicher, es ist ja ne Neuware und darauf gibt es logischerweise Garantie.
Für einen Garantieanspruch brauch man ja auch keine Rechnung oder so direkt, sondern nur ein Nachweis das einem der Gegenstand gehört.


----------



## opustr (21. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Frage jetzt vll. blöd ist weil ich (noch ) nichts gewonnen habe, aber ich frage mich das schon eine geraume Zeit: Gibt es auf gewonnene Produkte Garantie (nicht nur hier sondern generell)?


Normaleweisse nicht,das steht glaube in Gewinnspielregel(wenn ich mich nicht täusche).Nur auf Herstellerkulanz hoffen.


----------



## Quppi (21. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich denke mal das hängtdavon ab ob der Hersteller Garantie gibt. Von pcghgibts glaube ich keine, aber viele hersteller geben zusätzlich zum händler selber garantie.


----------



## McKofFly (21. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

LOL wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil *g* naja auch wenn mein Beitrag nimmer zählt, ungesehen soll er ne bleiben zum Glück haben wir heute Feiertag und die halbe Std. hatte ich dann dafür auch noch Zeit


----------



## Driftking007 (21. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Vielen Dank PCGH. Endlich habe ich auch was gewonnen in Runde 13


----------



## Nemesisultima (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank PCGH. Endlich habe ich auch was gewonnen in Runde 13


 

wurden die Gewinner aus Runde 13 schon benachrichtigt? (Nanoxia-Gehäuse)


----------



## bennySB (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Also wenn schon jemand sagt das er in der Runde etwas gewonnen hat dann würde ich mal ganz stark davon ausgehen das die Gewinner benachrichtigt wurden.


----------



## Nemesisultima (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



bennySB schrieb:


> Also wenn schon jemand sagt das er in der Runde etwas gewonnen hat dann würde ich mal ganz stark davon ausgehen das die Gewinner benachrichtigt wurden.


 
ich ja auch, nur bin ichs gewohnt dass Stephan nen Post macht dass die Gewinner aus den Runden xyz benachrichtigt wurden 


denn muss ich mir das Gehäuse wohl doch bestellen


----------



## bennySB (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ja das war mal am Anfang so nur in den letzten Runden hatte Stephan ja kaum noch Zeit und hat dann vielleicht erst viel später so einen positiven Einfluss gemacht, ist halt blöd wenn  man keine Zeit hat.


----------



## -simonho- (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Tolles Gewinnspiel... hab heute die PN bekommen, dass ich das Gehäuse gewonnen habe.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Wurden eigentlich auch schon die Gewinner / der Gewinner aus Ründe 14,15,16 bekannt gegeben?

_Rat_


----------



## Henninges (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

nö...


----------



## fedyboy (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



Henninges schrieb:


> nö...


  Puh  dann bin ich ja noch nicht raus


----------



## DarkBlue (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## Henninges (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

wat ? schon was raus wegen runde 16 ??


----------



## cico (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Wurden eigentlich auch schon die Gewinner / der Gewinner aus Ründe 14,15,16 bekannt gegeben?
> 
> _Rat_


 
Laut der übersicht auf seite 1 wurden mittlerweile auch die gewinner aus runde 14 angeschrieben. 
Da in meinem postfach aber noch keine gewinnbenachrichtigung ist, traue ich dem ganzen nicht so 

Glückwunsch an die gewinner!!


----------



## fedyboy (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



cico schrieb:


> Laut der übersicht auf seite 1 wurden mittlerweile auch die gewinner aus runde 14 angeschrieben.
> Da in meinem postfach aber noch keine gewinnbenachrichtigung ist, traue ich dem ganzen nicht so
> 
> Glückwunsch an die gewinner!!



hehe  dass seh ich genau so


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Gestern und heute wurden die Gewinner der Stufen 13, 14, 15 und 16 angeschrieben, sodass ich in der Hinsicht nicht mehr in Verzug bin. Da sich bei der Veröffentlichung der Aufgabe in Runde 15 ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen hat (in der ursprünglichen Version war es eine Flasche oder ein Beutel für das Infusionssystem) habe ich Lösungen mit
- Flasche
- Beutel
und
- Flasche + Beutel gelten lassen.

Bei den tollen Bildern, die ihr abliefert, hätte ich gerne doppelt so viele Preise, die ich in jeder Runde zur Verfügung stellen könnte.


----------



## Airboume (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich aute mich hier in meinem Freudenrausch gleich mal. 

Ein Silver Arrow aus Runde 15 darf ich sicher bald in meine Arme fassen.  

, aber so richtig.


----------



## oglogo (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## Quppi (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Das mit flasche und beutel habe ich mir schon gedacht. Auch von mir Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner 
Und ich habe seit 16 Runden immernoch nix gewonnen *grrrrrr*


----------



## benjasso (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich bin glücklicher Gewinner aus Runde 15


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Nach was wird eigentlich bewertet? Zufall oder wird das in der Reda angeschaut und abgestimmt? Würde mal gerne wissen wollen wer in Runde 16 gewonnen hat.


----------



## -simonho- (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Nach was wird eigentlich bewertet? Zufall oder wird das in der Reda angeschaut und abgestimmt?



Zufall denke ich...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Also zählt quasi hingeklatschtes genauso viel als wenn sich jemand Mühe gibt? Hm...


----------



## Java_Jim (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich will mich bei dem eigentlichen Gewinner der Runde 13 bedanken, der den Preis nicht annehmen wollte.
Deswegen habe ich jetzt das Nanoxia Deep Silence One gewonnen.

Hab mich total gefreut, dass ich nachträglich doch was bekommen habe.


----------



## Quppi (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Hatte Stephan schon beantwortet: Auswahl ist Zufall, da Geschmack verschieden ist und außerde nicht jeder alle Mittel zur Verfügung hat, wenn man z.B. im Urlaub oder Geschäftsreise ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



Quppi schrieb:


> Hatte Stephan schon beantwortet: Auswahl ist Zufall, da Geschmack verschieden ist und außerde nicht jeder alle Mittel zur Verfügung hat, wenn man z.B. im Urlaub oder Geschäftsreise ist.


 
Ah ok, danke für die Info. Dann weiß ich halt wie es beim nächsten mal sein muss  . 
Versteh zwar die "Argumente" der Zufallsauswahl nicht, aber ok.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Danke für den tollen Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E

Wie immer 
Rat


----------



## Rizzl (22. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Da es ja ein Gewinnspiel ist, denke ich, dass ein gültiges "Los" ausreicht.
Würde auf Design, Aufwand usw. Wert gelegt, wäre es ja ein Wettbewerb.
So ist es eben ein Gewinnspiel bei dem man Glück braucht und nur die Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllen muss. (Ist ja manchmal schon Arbeit genug, denke da z.B. an den Kuchen  )


----------



## Jogibär (23. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Wow, damit hätte ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet, bei "nur" einem Preis in Runde 16.

Vielen Dank an PCGH für das tolle Mainboard, das ist ja ein super Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## DrDave (23. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*

Ich will mich hier auch noch einmal öffentlich an die Danksagungen anschließen.

Vielen Dank.

Leider kann ich das gewonnene 1000W Netzteil mit meinen Komponenten keinesfalls auslasten


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 16 mit High-End-Mainboard von Intel*



DrDave schrieb:


> Leider kann ich das gewonnene 1000W Netzteil mit meinen Komponenten keinesfalls auslasten


 
Gibt ja noch ein paar Runden HW zu gewinnen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 17)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 17 gibt es *drei Preise von Antec* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*1 x Antec P280:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim P280 handelt es sich um einen Midi-Tower, der neben Mainboards der Größe Mini-ITX, Micro-ATX und ATX sogar XL-ATX-Platinen aufnimmt. Zusätzlich können in dem Gehäuse von Antec bis zu 33 cm lange Grafikkarten verbaut werden. Zur Belüftung stehen zwei Two-Cool-Lüfter im Deckel und ein ebenfalls 120 mm großer Ventilator an der Rückseite zur Verfügung. Auf Wunsch können intern und an der Front vor den Festplatteneinschüben insgesamt weitere vier 120-mm-Lüfter installiert werden. Nutzer einer Wasserkühlung können auf die gummierten Durchführungen an der Rückseite zur Verschlauchung zurückgreifen. Für Laufwerke stehen insgesamt 11 Schächte zur Verfügung: 3 x 5,25 Zoll zur werkzeuglosen Montage an der Front und 2 x 2,5 Zoll intern. Sechs weitere Laufwerksschächte nehmen wahlweise Laufwerke im 2,5- oder 3,5-Zoll-Format auf und verfügen über Silikonunterlagen zur Entkoppelung. Frontseitig werden 2 x USB 3.0, 2 x USB 2.0 sowie Audio-Anschlüsse geboten. Mehr Informationen zum P280 erhaltet ihr bei Antec.

*1 x Antec Eleven Hundred:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Eleven Hundred verfügt über ein Seitenfenster, durch das die verbaute Hardware begutachtet werden kann. Bei dieser kann es sich um Hauptplatinen in den Formaten Mini-ITX, Micro-ATX, ATX und XL-ATX sowie bis zu 33 cm lange Grafikkarten handeln. Das Gaming-Gehäuse ist standardmäßig mit einem 200-mm-Lüfter mit blauer LED-Beleuchtung im Deckel und einem 120-mm-Ventilator an der Rückseite ausgestattet. Auf Wunsch können weitere 120-mm-Lüfter an der Front (2 x), seitlich vor der Grafikkarte (2 x) und intern (2 x) installiert werden. Wie beim P280 gibt es eine interne Platine zum Anschließen von bis zu vier 3-Pin-Lüftern, die über einen 4-Pol-Molex-Anschluss versorgt wird. An der Rückseite gibt es zwei gummierte Durchführungen für Wasserkühlungsschläuche. Für SSDs und Festplatten stehen intern zwei 2,5-Zoll-Schächte und sechs Einbaumöglichkeiten für 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerke zur Verfügung. An der Front gibt es außerdem drei 5,25-Zoll-Schächte, über denen sich folgende Anschlüsse befinden: 2 x USB 3.0, 2 x USB 2.0, Audio In & Out. Mehr Angaben zum Eleven Hundred gibt es auf der Website von Antec.

*1 x Antec One:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Midi-Tower One eignet sich für Mini-ITX-, Micro-ATX- und ATX-Mainboards und nimmt bis zu 26,6 cm lange Grafikkarten auf. Das Kühlsystem setzt sich aus je einem vorinstallierten 120-mm-Ventilator im Deckel und im Heck zusammen, auf Wunsch können insgesamt zwei weitere 120-mm-Lüfter im Seitenteil und in der Front untergebracht werden. Auch beim Antec One gibt es die Möglichkeit, Wasserkühlungsschläuche durch zwei gummierte Durchführungen zu verlegen. Im Gehäuseboden lässt sich ein Ventilator im 120-mm- oder 140-mm-Format verbauen. Zur Unterbringung von Laufwerken stehen 10 Einbauschächte zur Verfügung: Extern 3 x 5,25 Zoll sowie intern 5 x 3,5 Zoll und 2 x 2,5 Zoll. An der Front gibt es zwei USB-3.0-Anschlüsse (ein USB-2.0-Adapter liegt bei) und Audio-Ein- und Ausgänge. Mehr Informationen über das Gaming-Gehäuse One hält die Antec-Website bereit.

---

*Runde 17: My home is my castle*

Es ist später Nachmittag, die Sonne steht schon tief und wird das Zimmer bald in rot-goldenes Abendlicht tauchen. Vom Fenster aus kann man gut beobachten, wie etliche Vögel das letzte Licht des Tages nutzen, um noch einmal lautstark über das kürzlich aufgehängte Vogelfutterhäuschen herzufallen. Doch von dem Kleinkrieg um den Futterspender bekommt mein User nichts mit. Er ist viel zu sehr mit seiner eigenen Schlacht beschäftigt, einem Gemetzel von epischem Ausmaß versteht sich! Schon seit Stunden tobt ein erbitterter Kampf zwischen ihm und mir, zwischen User und PC. 

Dabei fing alles so harmlos an: Mein User hatte sich früh morgens hingesetzt, um im Internet nach Geschenken für Weihnachten zu suchen. Er hat sich nämlich fest vorgenommen, dieses Jahr nicht wieder alles auf den letzten Drücker zu besorgen. Mit einer langen Liste von Namen machte er sich also ans Werk. Doch schon wenige Online-Shops später war sein Tatendrang deutlich abgeflaut. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, zu viele Möglichkeiten für meinen User! Wie sollte er aus dieser Angebotsfülle nur das Richtige finden? Noch dazu wo er sich zum Ziel gesetzt hatte, nicht nur einfach irgendwas zu schenken; er wollte das perfekte, das megatolle, das unvergesslich persönliche Weihnachtsgeschenk für jeden finden!

„Boah, ist das anstrengend!“, stöhnte er bald. „Erst mal ein kleines Spielchen zur Entspannung, dann schau ich weiter“, meinte er und ließ mich Age of Command of Star-Civilization of Heroes: Castlecraft Gold Edition, sein neuestes Echtzeitstrategiespiel, starten. Das war vor knapp sieben Stunden. Seitdem duellieren wir uns: Mensch gegen Maschine! Mein User startet die Kampange gerade zum elften Mal. Von Erholung merke ich bei ihm schon längst nichts mehr, nervös flucht er mal leise, mal laut vor sich hin. Seit geraumer Zeit reibt er sich auch immer öfter mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht die Handgelenke. Anfangs fand ich die ganze Sache echt spannend. Wer hat den längeren Atem, ich oder mein User? Mit welcher Strategie wird er es als nächstes versuchen? Nutzt er vielleicht den Cheat-Code für zusätzliche Einheiten? Inzwischen habe ich nur noch Mitleid mit ihm, aber ich kann ihm nicht einfach so den Sieg schenken. Das erlauben weder das Spiel noch meine Computer-Ehre!

Zumal ich auf seiner Liste von heute morgen einen Namen vermisst habe, nämlich meinen! Dabei wünsche ich mir doch schon so lange eine schicke Casemod. Eine, die nicht nur fantasievoll ist, sondern die mich auch vor den Gefahren des Alltags schützt, die in Form der Familie, der Freunde und deren mitgebrachten Haustieren sowie der Unachtsamkeit meines Users ständig über mich hereinbrechen. So eine richtige Festung sollte es sein, ein uneinnehmbares Trutzwerk wie in Age of Command of Star-Civilization of Heroes: Castlecraft Gold Edition, an der sich mein User schon den ganzen Tag die Zähne ausbeißt. Aber so wie ich meinen User kenne, werde ich den wohl nie bekommen. Ach ja, das wäre wohl einfach zu schön ... Daher bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als wenigstens meine virtuelle Burg zu verteidigen. Ich befürchte, solange ich keine Casemod bekomme, wird mein User diese Kampange wohl nicht abschließen können. Was für ein Pech aber auch ...

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes* Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Eine Burg mit rechteckigem Grundriss, vier Türmen und vier Mauern, die die die Türme miteinander verbinden.
 - Die Ecktürme sind erbaut aus Getränkeverpackungen aus Karton oder ähnlich großen quaderförmigen Kartons oder abgerollten runden Klorollen/Küchenrollen. Alle Türme haben mindestens eine gut sichtbare Schießscharte oder ein Fenster (z. B. herausgeschnitten, aufgemalt oder aufgeklebt).
- Die Burgmauern bestehen aus Papier und/oder Karton. In einer Mauer ist ein Tor oder eine Zugbrücke untergebracht. Alle Mauern tragen Burgzinnen.
- Im Inneren der Burg steht ein PC-Gehäuse oder Notebook, an dem ein Schwert aus beliebigen Material befestigt ist.
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem       Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist  die      Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 72 Stunden bzw. 4320 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur            Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne     Editierungs-Vermerk        herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in     Form eines Bilds oder        mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur     Buchstaben/Satzzeichen)  beinhaltet.       Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern     führen zur  Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir       empfehlen das   Durchlesen   des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet            und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu   beachten.)

* Als Manipulation zähl jede Maßnahme, die geeignet ist, um ein Erfüllen     der gestellten Aufgabe vorzutäuschen. Das Zurechtschneiden eines   Bilds   oder die Verringerung der Bildauflösung führen nicht automatisch   zum   Ausscheiden, sämtliche Nachteile die sich bei der Beurteilung   daraus   ergeben (z. B. Nichterkennung von Details) und somit zum   Ausscheiden   führen können, fallen aber zulasten der Teilnehmer.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das            18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in       Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können       via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die           Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG,   Redaktion    PC      Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth   (nachfolgend      bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer   sowie die      Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern   erhobenen oder      mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 23.11.2012 und endet am 26.11.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren           Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre   sind.              Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von            Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung   oder          Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder   waren sind vom          Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird für einen von drei Gewinnern ein Antec P280 oder ein Antec Eleven Hundred oder ein Antec One ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in             diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in    der           Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.                Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die          Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern                bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf     potenzielle            Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen.     Der  Veranstalter   ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen,     wenn  sie nach  seiner          sachgerechten Einschätzung  rechtswidrig    sind  oder gegen  die  guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären                die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter    sind,      also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder    sie  die       Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern    und  Videos       abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen                Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern   bereitgestellten         Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich   bereit, den     Veranstalter     in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der   Abwehr dieser     Ansprüche zu      unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch                oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht  möglich.     Der           Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In  diesem   Fall    rückt  an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer  in der      Gewinnerrangfolge   nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne  wird      individuell mit den   Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im                Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne             benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb                einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die             angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B.     ungültige         E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht     verpflichtet,   richtige       Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile,     die sich aus   der Angabe       fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten  ergeben,    gehen zulasten   der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und                Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden    kann.     Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der    Auslobungsfrist   aufgrund   von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen    beendet oder   entfernt   werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche    der Teilnehmer   gegenüber dem    Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder                Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das                Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet   wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten                unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen       gemäß          Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und       Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige                Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die      Erreichung           des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die      Verletzung von     Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße      Durchführung des     Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen  und     auf deren Einhaltung     die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig    vertrauen.   In diesem Fall haftet     der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur      für den   vorhersehbaren,     vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der       Veranstalter     haftet nicht für die     leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung    als    der in   den   vorstehenden Sätzen     genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei                Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach                Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die   Beschaffenheit    eines           Produktes und bei arglistig   verschwiegenen Mängeln.  Die    Haftung   nach   dem        Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder                beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von                Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des    Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so                weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer  darin              einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im                Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der           Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,           Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,           Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen                Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger            Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte                Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit                Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten   bei   dem            Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren   Berichtigung   sowie      Löschung       verlangen und   Datennutzungseinwilligungen    widerrufen.


----------



## benjasso (23. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Richtig geile Gehäuse  

Aber ich frage mich immer wieder, was da in Fürth eigentlich konsumiert wird um auf solche Ideen zu kommen


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Mein Beitrag:

Das hat Stunden gedauert:


----------



## snake666 (24. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Wollt nur Bescheid geben dass vorletzte Woche auch mein Headset aus Runde 2 angekommen ist. Vielen Dank nochmals !


----------



## Sturm96 (24. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

meine fresse das war mal ne Bastelarbeit


----------



## Bitfenix (24. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Leider hat das Notebook nicht ganz rein gepasst


----------



## Driftking007 (24. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Hier meine Lösung  
Man das hat gedauert ... zum glück hatte ich noch n paar Pizzakartons rumliegen


----------



## -simonho- (24. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Bin auch wieder dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogibär (24. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Mein Beitrag. Hinweis: über der Zugbrücke, an sämtlichen Fensterläden und am Schwert des Burgherren sind natürlich das Wappen (Bär) von Jogibär Castle vorhanden.


----------



## SnakeZwei (24. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Willkommen auf Castle Wolfenstein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das abgebildete Notebook Compaq LTE 286 (wahnsinnige 12 MHz) dürfte älter sein als die meisten Teilnehmer hier


----------



## Alex_DD (24. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

So hier ist meine kleine Burg, Mein Laptop braucht dringend Unterstützung


----------



## Fokker (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Da mache ich auch mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LosT (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Erstes Mal beim Gewinnspiel 
Unglaublich wie viel Arbeit in so einem kleinen Projekt drinsteckt!


----------



## stadler5 (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

My Home is my Castel


----------



## oglogo (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Spielzeug für die Kinder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overcock (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Weg zu meiner Burg ist einfach: "Geht dorthin wo man italienisch spricht, und dann geht weiter, bis man etwas anderes spricht."


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Das habe ich jetzt davon, dass ich mir einen Big-Tower und einen 30 Zoll Bildschirm geleistet habe ... 
Was meine Mutter wohl mit mir machen wird, wenn ich ihr Laptop kurz ausborge. 
Ich glaube, dass das Gewinnspiel schon einige Popularität erhalten hat. So wie es aussieht kommen immer neue User hinzu.
Beim Editieren von Lösungsbeiträgen ist die Übersicht vermutlich das kleinste Problem:
Wenn ich selber schon meine Editierungen "nachschlagen" kann, kann das ein Admin sicherlich auch. Nur wäre das bei etwa 20 Beiträgen sehr aufwendig.


----------



## Java_Jim (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Hallo,

ich stelle Euch meine Bilder dieser Runde vor.
Nach einem ganzen Tag Basteln präsentiere ich Euch stolz meine schöne Burg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Kann mir einer der bisherigen Gewinner zufällig sagen, ob der Versand auch an eine Packstation möglich ist? Ich hab Stephan geschrieben aber noch keine Antwort. Die Post kommt fast immer, wenn ich nicht daheim bin, da wäre Packstation schon toll.


----------



## babumama (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Dann auch mal von mir wieder ein Beitrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da drin hat das Thinkpad wenigstens genug Saft, um eine Belagerung auszuhalten 

Viele Grüße

babumama


----------



## Quppi (25. November 2012)

Hier meine Burg Amazonia


----------



## Airboume (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Danke dafür, dass dieser Sonntag nicht langweilig geworden ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nick9999 (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Eine gemütliche Runde Age of Command of Star-Civilization of Heroes: Castlecraft Gold Edition, heute wird die neue Map namens "Schlacht um PCGH Extreme" gespielt. Wer wohl gewinnen wird? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat sich der Akku meines alten Laptops zwischen durch verabschiedet und Laden war ohne größere Umstände leider nicht möglich. Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.


----------



## Ozz (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Wenn bei mir jemand zur Tür reingekommen wäre hät ich bestimmte ne Freifahrt zur nächsten Psychiatrie bekommen - nunja, so fand zumindest mein einziger Karton (ein Pizzakarton) noch Verwendung.

Bei der Macht von Ex-müll-ibur! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Stephan, für diese Runde hast du auch einen Preis verdient.  Hammer, was hier für Kunstwerke auftauchen!


----------



## exist (26. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Was man aus alten Vorlesungsskripts nicht "Schönes" basteln kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neowinger (26. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Burg zu Neowinger Mit Stadtwappen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cico (26. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Mein ergebnis nach einem spaßig-stressigen bastel-vormittag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wer sich noch an die bösen computerdrachen aus runde 13 erinnert, weiß warum das Laptop solch einen schutz benötigt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niklman (26. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

alles was ich auf die schnelle noch vor der uni geschafft habe 

laptop war heute leider aus..


----------



## Lady_Aurelia (26. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 30 min. Burg. Sogar mit Burglöwe


----------



## Sturm96 (26. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

na hoffentlich wirds was das ich endlich das doofe Rushcase los werde


----------



## pringles (26. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

so endlich mal ne halbe stunde und nicht ne halbe sekunde vor (oder 3 min nach schluss :-.- fertig geworden  hatte nur noch 3 dosen pringles im haus, inzwischen hat auch nur noch eine inhalt, muss wieder einkaufen 
und für son geiles gehäuse musste ich mal wieder mitmachen


----------



## Skysnake (26. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Und hier meine Wasser äh... Milch-Burg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcusi (29. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Na dann wird es aber Zeit.    runde 9 lol. Das ist lange her.  
Ich hoffe ja auf meinen Gewinn noch vor Weihnachten.  .  Immer positiv denken. 

LG marcusi...


----------



## Niza (29. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Ach ja man muss ja nicht daran teilnehmen.
Es ist alleine schon toll das Gewinnspiel zu verfolgen .
Das reicht mir schon volle.

Diese ganzen schönen Ideen von Stephan und Storys einfach Top.

Ich frage mich bloß wie kommt man auf solche Ideen?



Die Lösungen sind einfach alle  


Auf jedenfall ist es das Beste Gewinnspiel was ich bis jetzt je sehen konnte.
Eigentlich hätten fast alle einen Gewinn verdient alleine schon für die Mühe aber die Preise sind ja leider begrenzt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Chron-O-John (29. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Hui, jetzt hab ich diese Runde doch glatt verpasst. Schade - ich hätte gerne eine Burg gebaut, die hätte die Katze dann weiterverwenden/zerstören können  
Achja und ein neues Gehäuse wär auch nicht zu Verachten gewesen.

Egal seis drum. Ich geh mal nen Kuchen backen


----------



## pringles (29. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Egal seis drum. Ich geh mal nen Kuchen backen



 schick mir mal nen stück


----------



## Jogibär (30. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Wahnsinn, vor einer Woche erfahren, dass ich in Runde 16 das Highend-Mainboard gewonnen habe, und heute halte ich es schon in den Händen. Super schneller Versand. Danke nochmals an PCGH !!!


----------



## Skysnake (30. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Dann GZ!

Ich hoffe ja noch auf den Gewinn eines der Gehäuse. Das könnte ich wirklich wirklich wirklich gut gebrauchen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Ich sage es euch jetzt schon, damit ihr euch die Freizeit besser einplanen könnt: Diese Woche kommt leider keine Aufgabe mehr. Grund Nummer 1 ist der, dass ich mir Anfang der Woche freigenommen habe (ich wurde Mitte November darauf hingewiesen, dass ich noch mehr als die Hälfte meines Jahresurlaubs zur Verfügung habe und diesen nicht ins nächste Jahr mitnehmen soll ) und Grund Nummer 2 ist der, dass ein Wechsel des Arbeits-PCs anstand, wodurch einige zusätzliche Stunden für Backups und Konfiguration draufgegangen sind.

Es kommen übrigens noch zwei Runden.


----------



## Skysnake (30. November 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Fett  

Na dann lass es dir mal ne Weile gut gehen  Ich kenn das mit dem Jahresurlaub. 

Bei mir wars aber mal noch etwas geiler:

Herr XY...

Ja?

Sie haben noch Urlaub übrig..

Öhm.. ja...

Es ist Deszmber...

Ja?

Es sind noch 20 Arbeitstage...

Ja??? 

Sie haben noch 25 Urlaubstage 

... Öhm.... 

War sehr lustig  Aber im Nahhinein wundert man sich schon, wie das passieren konnte 


Von daher, erhol dich RICHTIG gut! 

PS: Könnt ihr die Stories nicht in der PCGH mal abdrucken? So was wäre absolut EPISCH! für die letzte Seite


----------



## neowinger (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Dann mal einen schönen Urlaub Genieß die freie Zeit!


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Wird als eigentlich sowas wie einen Adventskalender geben oder ist das ein "Ersatz" dafür?


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Es gibt einen Adventskalender:
[PCGH-Adventskalender] Rätsel 1


----------



## Lt.Muuh (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*



Spoiler



DDR2 RAM



Ich finds ja beinahe besser wie immer die anderen Gewinnspiele, wo dann jeder der nicht gewonnen hat rumnörgelt


----------



## DrDave (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Und ich finde es gar nicht gut, was du hier postest.
Zum ersten ist es hier falsch.
Wenn du schon einen Lösungsvorschlag hast, dann pack diesen nicht nur in den Spoiler, sondern schreib auch davor was drinnen ist.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*



Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Adventskalender:
> [PCGH-Adventskalender] Rätsel 1


 Hatte ich nicht gesehen, aber da kann man nichts gewinnen.
Deswegen stimmt die Frage immer noch.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht gesehen, aber da kann man nichts gewinnen.
> Deswegen stimmt die Frage immer noch.


 


> Das gibt's zu gewinnen
> *Jede Menge Rätselspaß und das Gefühl intellektueller Überlegenheit! *
> Gerne hätten wir auch ein Schokoladentäfelchen zum Download beigefügt, aufgrund der geringen Verbreitung von Lebensmittel-3D-Druckern wurde dieser Plan jedoch auf Eis gelegt.



Nicht immer so gierig


----------



## Marcusi (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

So nun hab ich mich mit neuer Hardware eingedeckt, aber der Tower fehlt...  Argg  na ja erst mal in den alten gebaut.  Freu ich mich erneut aufs schrauben.   ... wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Freak2011 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

Wie erfährt man eigentlich ob man im PCGH Adventskalender gewonnen hat? Und vorallendingen Wann? ^^


----------



## Marcusi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 17 mit drei Gehäusen von Antec*

1. Seite stehen alle Gewinner.

war wohl noch zu früh für mich... soory----


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> Wie erfährt man eigentlich ob man im PCGH Adventskalender gewonnen hat? Und vorallendingen Wann? ^^





Marcusi schrieb:


> 1. Seite stehen alle Gewinner.



Das hier ist nicht der Thread zum PCGH-Adventskalender. Wenn man die Seite zum Adventskalender sorgfältig liest, findet man folgendes:




> Bereits zehn Minuten nach Teilnahmeschluss wird der Gewinner von unserem System automatisch ermittelt und per E-Mail benachrichtigt (bitte prüfen Sie, ob im Forum Ihre aktuelle E-Mail-Adresse hinterlegt ist). Sie können natürlich auch im Weihnachtsgewinnspiel-Kalender selbst prüfen, ob Sie der Gewinner sind. Eine öffentliche Bekanntgabe der Gewinner erfolgt also nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Runde 18)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 18 gibt es *drei Preise von Antec* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte: 

*1 x Antec HCP-1000 Platinum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim HCP-1000 Platinum handelt es sich um ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil mit 1.000 Watt Nennleistung. Das Modell aus der High-Current-Pro-Modellreihe verfügt über vier 12-Volt-Schienen, die jeweils bis zu 40 Ampere liefern. Die 3,3-Volt-Schiene ist für 25 Ampere spezifiziert, die 5-Volt-Schiene ist ebenfalls für 25 Ampere freigegeben. Das Gerät trägt ein 80-Plus-Platinum-Zertifikat und erreicht einen Wirkungsgrad von bis zu 94 Prozent. Die Kühlung erfolgt durch einen 135-mm-Ventilator mit Doppelkugellager, dessen Drehzahl temperaturabhängig von einer Niedrigvolt-Lüfterkontrolle variiert wird. Das Antec-Netzteil ist vollmodular, es können also sämtliche Kabel vom Anschlussfeld abgezogen werden. Das Antec HCP-1000 Platinum bietet folgende Stromstecker:  1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 1 x EPS12V 4+4 Pin, 1 x EPS 8 Pin, 9 x SATA, 6 x 4P Molex, 6 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD. Mehr Informationen zum HCP-1000 Platinum gibt es bei Antec.

*1 x Antec HCP-850:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das HCP-850 stellt 850 Watt Leistung zur Verfügung und ist 80-Plus-Gold-zertifiziert. Die Spitzeneffizienz beträgt 92 Prozent. Die vier einzelnen 12-Volt-Schienen sind für 40 Ampere spezifiziert, die Pendants mit 3,3 und 5 Volt sind für jeweils 25 Ampere ausgelegt. Der modulare Aufbau ermöglicht es, nicht benötigte Stromkabel außerhalb des PCs aufzubewahren. Die Kühlung übernimmt ein temperaturgeregelter 135-mm-Lüfter mit PWM-Ansteuerung und Doppelkugellager. Wie beim HCP-1000 setzt Antec beim 850-Watt-Modell der High-Current-Pro-Modellreihe ausschließlich auf japanische Hochleistungskondensatoren. Anschlusseitig kann das Antec HCP-850 mit 1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 1 x EPS12V 4+4 Pin, 1 x EPS 8 Pin, 9 x SATA, 6 x 4P Molex, 6 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin und 1 x FDD aufwarten. Zusätzliche Angaben zum HCP-850 gibt es auf der Antec-Website.

*1 x Antec HCG-620M:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 620-Watt-Netzteil HCG-620M entstammt der High-Current-Gamer-Serie und wartet mit einem 80-Plus-Bronze-Zertifikat sowie einer Energieeffizienz von bis zu 87 Prozent auf. Die für Spiele-PCs wichtige 12-Volt-Schiene liefert 48 Ampere, für jeweils 24 Ampere sind die 3,3- und 5-Volt-Schienen spezifiziert. Für frischen Wind sorgt ein 135-mm-Lüfter mit Doppelkugellager, dessen Drehzahl abhängig von der Temperatur geregelt wird. Zum Anschließen der Hardware stehen folgende Stromstecker zur Verfügung: 1 x EPS12V 20+4 Pin, 1 x EPS12V 4+4 Pin, 6 x SATA, 6 x 4P Molex, 2 x PCI-E 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD. Dank eines modularen Aufbaus nehmen nicht genutzte Stromkabel im PC keinen Platz weg. Mehr zum Gaming-Netzteil HCG-620M erfahrt ihr bei Antec.

---

*Runde 18: Blümli-Picture*

Klirrend kalte Tage, frostige Nächte, keine Sonne am Himmel, nur das ewig gleiche grautrübe Wetter ... Sehnen Sie sich nicht auch nach den Farben und Früchten des Sommers? Dann ist Blümli-Picture genau das Richtige für Sie! Gönnen Sie sich und Ihrer Familie ein kleines Stück vom großen Glück! Der Magie der verführerischen Blüten von Blümli-Picture kann sich niemand entziehen! Dank Biosaftkleber mit Nano-Technologie haften sie solange an den Fingern, bis auch der größte Vitaminmuffel sie zu sich genommen hat! Es geht so einfach - eine rundum gesunde Familie dank Blümli-Picture! Für unsere Gaumenkreationen verwenden wir garantiert nur Fruchtfleisch, das von glücklichem Obst und Gemüse stammt; solches, das frei herumhängen durfte, bis es nach eigenem Ermessen die Reise Richtung Erdboden antrat. Mit Blümli-Picture genießen Sie also ganz ohne Reue! Aus human geschälten und schonend zerstückelten Feld- und Waldfrüchten gestalten unsere überdurchschnittlich unbezahlten Community-Mitglieder in liebevoller Handarbeit und in familiärer Umgebung wahre Blütenträume für Sie. Blümli-Picture - so bunt kann gesund sein!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes* Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- Fünf Teller auf denen je eine geöffnete Blüte mit mindestens acht Blütenblättern liegt
- Die Blüten sind aus frischen, zum Verzehr geeigneten Obst- und/oder Gemüsestücken gelegt 
- Ein Zettel, auf dem gut leserlich dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

Ihr habt 72 Stunden bzw. 4320 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist in dieser Runde NICHT erlaubt. Zur             Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne      Editierungs-Vermerk        herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in      Form eines Bilds oder        mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur      Buchstaben/Satzzeichen)  beinhaltet.       Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern      führen zur  Disqualifikation. (Tipp: Wir       empfehlen das    Durchlesen   des Threads [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1; das Testen der Upload-Funktion ist im Vorbereitungsforum möglich.)
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet             und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu    beachten.)

* Als Manipulation zähl jede Maßnahme, die geeignet ist, ein Erfüllen      der gestellten Aufgabe vorzutäuschen. Das Zurechtschneiden eines    Bilds   oder die Verringerung der Bildauflösung führen nicht automatisch    zum   Ausscheiden, sämtliche Nachteile die sich bei der Beurteilung    daraus   ergeben (z. B. Nichterkennung von Details) und somit zum    Ausscheiden   führen können, fallen aber zulasten der Teilnehmer.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das             18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in        Deutschland      befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen  können       via   Linksklick    auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die            Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG,    Redaktion    PC      Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth    (nachfolgend      bezeichnet    als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer    sowie die      Erhebung und  Nutzung   der von den Teilnehmern    erhobenen oder      mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 11.12.2012 und endet am 14.12.2012.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren            Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre    sind.              Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von             Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung    oder          Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder    waren sind vom          Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern wird für einen von drei Gewinnern ein Antec HCP-1000 Platinum oder ein Antec HCP-850 oder ein Antec HCG-620M ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Forenbeitrag in              diesem  Foren-Thema mit einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in     der           Aufgabenstellung vorgegebenen Zeitlimits erstellen.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.                 Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die           Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern                 bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf      potenzielle            Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen.      Der  Veranstalter   ist         jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen,      wenn  sie nach  seiner          sachgerechten Einschätzung   rechtswidrig    sind  oder gegen  die  guten  Sitten        verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären                 die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter     sind,      also        dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen  oder    sie  die       Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den  Bildern    und  Videos       abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen                 Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern    bereitgestellten         Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich    bereit, den     Veranstalter     in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei  der   Abwehr dieser     Ansprüche zu      unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch                 oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht   möglich.     Der           Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In   diesem   Fall    rückt  an    seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer   in der      Gewinnerrangfolge   nach.   Die      Übergabe der Gewinne   wird      individuell mit den   Teilnehmern   abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im                 Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne              benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb                 einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten  die             angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein  (z.B.     ungültige         E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter  nicht     verpflichtet,   richtige       Adressen    auszuforschen. Die  Nachteile,     die sich aus   der Angabe       fehlerhafter     Kontaktdaten  ergeben,    gehen zulasten   der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und                 Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden     kann.     Das         Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der     Auslobungsfrist   aufgrund   von     äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen     beendet oder   entfernt   werden,  ohne    dass   hieraus   Ansprüche     der Teilnehmer   gegenüber dem    Veranstalter    entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder                 Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das                 Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen  veranstaltet   wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten                 unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen  Anspruchsvoraussetzungen       gemäß          Ziffer 6 folgende  Haftungsausschlüsse und       Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige                 Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die       Erreichung           des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die       Verletzung von     Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße       Durchführung des     Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen   und     auf deren Einhaltung     die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig     vertrauen.   In diesem Fall haftet     der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur       für den   vorhersehbaren,     vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der        Veranstalter     haftet nicht für die     leicht fahrlässige   Verletzung    als    der in   den   vorstehenden Sätzen     genannten  Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei                 Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel  nach                Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die    Beschaffenheit    eines           Produktes und bei arglistig    verschwiegenen Mängeln.  Die    Haftung   nach   dem         Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder                 beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von                 Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des     Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so                 weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer   darin              einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im                 Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der            Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,            Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,            Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen                 Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach  vollständiger            Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft  gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte                 Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit                 Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen  Daten   bei   dem            Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren    Berichtigung   sowie      Löschung       verlangen und    Datennutzungseinwilligungen    widerrufen.


----------



## Airboume (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Cool - da komm ich ja doch mal dazu etwas gesundes zu verzehren. 

Btw:
Vorhin durfte ich meinen Gewinn aus Runde 15 hereintagen. 
An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen, vielen Dank an PCGH (und natürlich PC-Cooling) für das tolle Gewinnspiel.
Ich freu mich, wie mein Extreme R15 , sehr über den Gewinn! 

Btw²:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pringles (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

hurra neues gewinnspiel  dazu kann ich nur sagen: es ist obst im haus  morgen kommen auch tolle bilder, heute erstmal für morgiges deutsch vorabi lernen


----------



## benjasso (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

@Airboume
Dann ist wohl doch der Kühlkörper in dem Paket, das ich heute verpasst habe
Dachte schon es ist nur was, das meine Frau bestellt hat.


----------



## Ratracer008 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Meiner kommt hoffentlich auch bald 

Dann geht R18 mal los:


PS: Ich wäre bei dem Schnee hier nie darauf gekommen, Banane und Birne zu essen, aber der Zufall wollte es so  (und es hat gut geschmeckt  )


----------



## Lady_Aurelia (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Das hat sich jetzt gut getroffen, da Schatzi eh mit Halsschmerzen im Bett... ach ne... am Rechner hängt und die Vitamine gut gebrauchen kann 
Das dicke Obstding in der Mitte ist übrigends eine Pomelo (ich hoffe, das "gildet" so auch. Fand es einfach äußerst dekorativ  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



Lady_Aurelia schrieb:


> ...


 Das sieht auf jeden Fall preiswürdig aus. Tolles Bild


----------



## fedyboy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



Lady_Aurelia schrieb:


> Das hat sich jetzt gut getroffen, da Schatzi eh mit Halsschmerzen im Bett... ach ne... am Rechner hängt und die Vitamine gut gebrauchen kann
> Das dicke Obstding in der Mitte ist übrigends eine Pomelo (ich hoffe, das "gildet" so auch. Fand es einfach äußerst dekorativ  )
> 
> 
> ...


 

Da hat aber jemand echt Spass an Obst-deko  sehr schön


----------



## SnakeZwei (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Leider war meine Auswahl an Günzeug arg begrenzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driftking007 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Ich hab heute meinen Preis aus Runde 13 erhalten  Vielen Dank 

Morgen komm auch mein Bild


----------



## Ozz (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Arbeitsmaterial: alles was an Obst im Kühlschrank war => exakt 1 Apfel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -simonho- (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Ich habe heute auch mein Gehäuse von Nanoxia gekommen. Das weihe ich wahrscheinlich morgen gleich ein.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, denn CPU-Kühler in den Händen zu halten 
Die Post war heute aber noch nicht da...


----------



## opustr (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Nicht besonders erfinderisch, aber dafür abwechselungsreich


----------



## fedyboy (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

so hier mal mein Beitrag


----------



## nick9999 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Ich präsentiere meine vitaminhaltige Deko:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man, jetzt muss ich das Zeug auch noch essen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich keinem Vitamin-schock  
An alle Mitstreiter, guten Appetit!


----------



## WuBomber411 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Von mir gibt's heute mal 2 Variationen. Hatte bei den ersten Bildern meinen Zettel mit dem Benutzernamen vergessen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxmueller92 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Das gibt einen leeeckeren Obstsalat 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Mein super Twin Tower Kühler ist da


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Bei mir gibt es Paprika mit Limone, Karotte und Feldsalat mit etwas Balsamiko und Kresse, Tomate und Gurke, Kartoffel mit Schalotte auf Kresse sowie Pflaume mit Kiwi fürs Dessert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas später, verfeinert mit einem Rinderriegel, sah es dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Dessert (Vanillequark mit Obst) habe ich nicht mehr fotografiert. Ich hatte einfach Hunger. Hab selten fürs Essen machen soviel Zeit gebraucht.


----------



## wapd2 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

So, viel hab ich ja nicht zuhause, aber irgend wie hab ich wohl doch was brauchbares damit zaubern können


----------



## Java_Jim (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Hi,

ich stelle euch wieder meine Bilder vor.
5 bunte Obst-/Gemüseteller im Winter sind doch eine gute Idee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Mein Silver Arrow ist gestern angekommen, hatte nur gestern 0 Zeit. Hoffe ich komme heute zum Einbau. Vielen Dank an PCGH für das tolle Gewinnspiel


----------



## Jogibär (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Mein Beitrag. Weihnachtsteller aus verschiedenen Jahren.


----------



## cortex777 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

So dann auch mal ein Versuch von mir


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Wieder super Bilder hier

und endlich mal einer, der "Li_mone_" schriebedit: danke schrauberopi


----------



## country (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber eine SUUPER Idee.


----------



## Quppi (13. Dezember 2012)

Hier meine Blumen


----------



## Sturm96 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

so... mehr war nich im Hause xD


----------



## babumama (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Na dann mal ran an die Vitamine!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

babumama


----------



## SirChris (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Was mich bei einigen wundert, ihr macht die Schale von der Banane dann aber schon ab vorm Essen oder?


----------



## Antik20 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

so hier ist mein Lösungsvorschlag, nachdem ich das Handy USB kabel gefunden habe ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe, die Qualität ist nicht all zu schlecht


----------



## Antik20 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

**** ich hab den namen vergessen ^^ editieren darf ich nicht,  vmtl disqualifiziert ^^ naja.....


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

meine Antwort


----------



## Matze992 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

So, diesmal bin ich aber auch wieder dabei


----------



## oglogo (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

na dann guten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzl (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich mal ein Grund das Zeug zu verarbeiten statt nur anzuschauen


----------



## overcock (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pringles (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

das ist bestimmt eine verschwörung um uns zu diesem "gesunden" grünkram zu bringen  trotzdem hab ich dann doch alees tapfer aufgegessen (die mischung aus pringles und banane kannn man vergessen )


----------



## 3mbryoyo (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Einfach mal einen Apfel essen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

... und R18 ist schon wieder vorbei  

Dieses Mal gab es 25 Teilnehmer und 3 Preise von Antec 

Die Chance etwas zu Gewinnen ist also 0,12.

Viel Glück euch allen (und hoffentlich löst Stephan bald R17/18 auf)


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Oh ja, R17 wäre schon FETT, wenn ich da was gewinnen würde. Das P280 oder das Eleven Hundred wären SUPER geil  Mein >10 Jahre alter Tower ist nicht mehr wirklich der Hit, und meine Freundin braucht auch nen neuen PC, da Sie ne Weiterbildung macht. Da wäre nen schöner Tausch nicht schlecht


----------



## DrDave (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was begrüßt mich denn hier?
Etwa ein 1000W Seasonic Platinum Netzteil

Vielen Dank nochmal an PCGH


----------



## Ratracer008 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## Hardwell (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

an die gewinner aus runde 13: habt ihr eigentlich das Nanoxia Deep Silence One schon bekommen?
bei mir ist nämlich noch nichts gekommen.


----------



## -simonho- (16. Dezember 2012)

new_devide schrieb:
			
		

> an die gewinner aus runde 13: habt ihr eigentlich das Nanoxia Deep Silence One schon bekommen?
> bei mir ist nämlich noch nichts gekommen.



Ja meins ist schon letzten Dienstag gekommen.


----------



## oglogo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute war der Weihnachtsmann da der Gewinn aus Runde 12 
danke und viel glück noch. LG oglogoFrohe Weihnachten


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Wünsche ich euch auch. Bin nur etwas betrübt, weil mein Gewinn aus Runde 9 immer noch nicht da ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Aus gegebenem Anlass: Die Regeln des Forums bezüglich Spam und Offtopic gelten auch im Gewinnspielthread. Bitte verlagert also eure Gespräche über das Wetter, euer Essen und ähnliches in die Rumpelkammer oder in PNs!


----------



## Hardwell (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

kommt hier eigentlich noch ne weitere runde oder is schon schluss?


----------



## Ratracer008 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Wahrscheinlich ist Stephan noch im Urlaub, wenn nicht freue ich mich natürlich auch über eine neue Runde !

Diese Aussage wurde von Stephan in R17 gemacht, also wird es noch einne Runde geben:


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich sage es euch jetzt schon, damit ihr euch die Freizeit besser einplanen könnt: Diese Woche kommt leider keine Aufgabe mehr. Grund Nummer 1 ist der, dass ich mir Anfang der Woche freigenommen habe (ich wurde Mitte November darauf hingewiesen, dass ich noch mehr als die Hälfte meines Jahresurlaubs zur Verfügung habe und diesen nicht ins nächste Jahr mitnehmen soll ) und Grund Nummer 2 ist der, dass ein Wechsel des Arbeits-PCs anstand, wodurch einige zusätzliche Stunden für Backups und Konfiguration draufgegangen sind.
> 
> *Es kommen übrigens noch zwei Runden.*


----------



## SnakeZwei (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Es hat zwar lange gedauert, aber mein Lepa Netzteil aus Runde 5 hat jetzt endlich ein neues Zuhause 
Der Kühler aus Runde 15 wäre auch nett gewesen, aber meine neue Low-Budget-Variante kollidiert wenigstens nicht mit dem Speicher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Gigabyte EP45-DS3 Brett?


----------



## SirChris (8. Januar 2013)

Ach, wie schön, mein Gewinn hat hier sein neues Zuhause gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: So staubig wie auf dem Bild ist es da aber gar nicht


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Na dann muss ich wohl auch noch hier mitmachen, wenn schon alle ihre gewonnen Netzteile zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Januar 2013)

Ich würde ja auch gerne was zeigen, aber mein Gewinn aus Runde 9(!) ist leider immer noch nicht da....


----------



## Skysnake (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Das kommt noch. 

Wir warten ja auch noch auf Runde 19 

Leider habe ich bisher nichts gewonnen, und kann mich nicht mal auf einen eventuell Gewinn freuen. Dabei wäre son neues Gehäuse echt fett gewesen


----------



## Lady_Aurelia (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



> So staubig wie auf dem Bild ist es da aber gar nicht


SICHER???  - ich dachte, ich hätte dich husten hören


----------



## Fokker (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Entweder sind die Sponsoren abgesprungen oder das Gewinnspiel ist einfach in die Vergessenheit geraten. Runde 17 wurde am *26.11 *beendet und es wurden immer noch keine Gewinner gezogen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Eher ist es in Vergessenheit geraten...

Ich will aber nicht derjenige sein, welcher Stephan in seinem eventuellen Urlaub stört...


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht derjenige sein, welcher Stephan in seinem eventuellen Urlaub stört...


 
Also er hat heute ein Video rausgebracht, in welchem er im pcgh-Büro ist und dort seine Arbeit erklärt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also er hat heute ein Video rausgebracht, in welchem er im pcgh-Büro ist und dort *seine Arbeit* erklärt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das Gewinnspiel kam dabei nicht vor, oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Es steht aber auch beim Video dazugeschrieben...


> Das Video stammt aus PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2011.


----------



## stadler5 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Er hat uns bestimmt vergessen


----------



## Ratracer008 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Da hilft nurnoch eines: eine PN...

Z.B.

Hallo Stephan,

ich wollte mich erkundigen, ob das Gewinnspiel "5 Jahre PCGH-X" beendet wurde und ob schon die Gewinner benachrichtigt wurden.

Falls du noch Urlaub hast: Noch ein paar erholsame Tage 

Ein frohes Neues Jahr
Ratracer


----------



## pringles (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

hast du ihm jetzt was geschickt? wenn nein würde ich das ja machen, aber 10 nachrichten zum gleichen thema könnten ein wenig nerven


----------



## Ratracer008 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Ich habe Stephan nichts geschickt.

Es wäre schön, wenn du etwas schicken würdest...
(Du kannst auch meinen Text verwenden und den Namen ändern )


----------



## pringles (9. Januar 2013)

Gut dann trau ich mich mal 
Und ja ich werde mal deinen Text kopieren, der ist doch ganz nett 

Edit: oder eher nicht, wenn bei ihm Admin im Urlaub steht glaube ich, das er sich über so eine pn riesig freuen würde :roll:


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Hat er geantwortet?


----------



## pringles (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

bei ihm steht das er im urlaub ist, ich würde zumindest warten bis er wieder arbeiten muss


----------



## Skysnake (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Und dann ne Woche Schonfrist geben, bis er sein Postfach halbwegs geleert hat


----------



## Fokker (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Stephan postet aber fast jeden Tag hier im Forum, letzter Beitrag gestern um 15:08.


----------



## pringles (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

dann nerv ich ihn mal, wenn er sich sowieso keinen urlaub von uns nimmt


----------



## Skysnake (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



Fokker schrieb:


> Stephan postet aber fast jeden Tag hier im Forum, letzter Beitrag gestern um 15:08.


 Das ist (wahrscheinlich) sein Privatvergnügen. DAs heißt nicht, das er arbeitet, und arbeiten tut man nur während der bezahlten Zeit. Alles andere sollte man erst gar nicht anfangen, sonst arbeitet man schnell 24/7 und alle fangen an das auch noch von einem zu verlangen....


----------



## hobbit83 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

ich finde es <Trotzdem schon krass, das er das hier einfach so ignoriert. <Er hätte ja sagen können das hier vorbei ist und auch das es für die letzten beiden Spielrunden keine Gewinner geben wird.

Aber nein, Kopf in den Sand und hoffen das keiner die Ausdauer hat nachzufragen und es alle vergessen.

Traurig das ganze, hätte ich von ihm nicht gedacht. Hoffe das die anderen vom PCGH Team nicht auch so sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



hobbit83 schrieb:


> ich finde es <Trotzdem schon krass, das er das hier einfach so ignoriert. <Er hätte ja sagen können das hier vorbei ist und auch das es für die letzten beiden Spielrunden keine Gewinner geben wird.
> 
> Aber nein, Kopf in den Sand und hoffen das keiner die Ausdauer hat nachzufragen und es alle vergessen.
> 
> Traurig das ganze, hätte ich von ihm nicht gedacht. Hoffe das die anderen vom PCGH Team nicht auch so sind.


 

Nimm du doch mal den Kopf aus dem Sand   (oder den Sand ausm Kopp?)

Ich gehe jetzt nicht davon aus, dass Stephan hier vorhat, die Teilnehmer zu mobben


----------



## Skysnake (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

definitiv nicht, und die Zeit um Weihnachten bis hin ins neue Jahr ist halt immer Scheise. Da läuft bei verdammt vielen Firmen einfach nichts.


----------



## LosT (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Urlaub ist Urlaub, und danach kommt erstmal die richtige Arbeit dran die abgearbeitet werden muss bevor freundliche Projekte für die Community fertig gemacht werden können.  Dh. abwarten und Tee trinken Jungs. Wir habens doch nicht eilig.


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Stephan ist nichtmehr im Urlaub...


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Heute kam der Postbote und wollte ein Paket liefern. Das Problem ist nur, dass zu der Zeit noch niemand wach war  Jetzt heißt es bis Montag warten  Ob es endlich mein Gewinn war, kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## stadler5 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Runde 17: My home is my castle

gibt es da schon Gewinner


----------



## oglogo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Na??????????????


----------



## Skysnake (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Wird bestimmt noch was werden


----------



## Airboume (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Find ich gerad irgendwie lustig, vorallem weils hier wirklich kein einziges Stück weitergeht.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Naja lustig, hm...ich find's überhaupt super, dass Stephan sich so viel Mühe gemacht hat er hat bestimmt noch mehr zu tun und eine Pause/Beendigung(?) der ganzen Aktion tut ja nun Keinem weh


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Vielleicht hat Stephan das Kennwort seines Accounts vergessen?   

Ist aber langsam wirklich schon lustig, dass er nicht wenigstens ein Lebenszeichen von sich gibt, und uns mitteilt, was denn das Problem ist ...


----------



## Skysnake (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Naja, paar haben doch noch was bekommen oder?

Ich bin ja RICHTIG scharf auf eines der beiden großen Antec Gehäuse... Oder das 1kW Netzteil


----------



## stadler5 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Das er sich überhaupt nicht meldet, finde ich nicht gerade erwachsen.

Vielleicht ist ihm das ja auch egal was die User denken, Hauptsache die Zeitschrift wird Verkauft


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Das er sich überhaupt nicht meldet, finde ich nicht gerade erwachsen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist ihm das ja auch egal was die User denken, Hauptsache die Zeitschrift wird Verkauft


 
 "Gefällt mir nicht"


----------



## turbosnake (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Das er sich überhaupt nicht meldet, finde ich nicht gerade erwachsen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist ihm das ja auch egal was die User denken, Hauptsache die Zeitschrift wird Verkauft


 Seine Hauptaufgabe ist afaik das Forum.


----------



## caine2011 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Hi meine Razer Maus ist da!

Sieht die geil aus!

danke noch mal an pcghx für dieses großartige gewinnspiel


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



caine2011 schrieb:


> Hi meine Razer Maus ist da!
> 
> Sieht die geil aus!
> 
> danke noch mal an pcghx für dieses großartige gewinnspiel


 
Da schließe ich mich an, hab mein Paket auch gerade erhalten.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Das sind Gewinne aus Runde 9 nicht wahr?

Vielleicht gibts dann auch bald eine Auflösung für die anderen Runden


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Exakt, das sind die Gewinne aus Runde 9.

Ich hab die Maus nun ein paar Minuten ausprobiert, auch mit verschiedenen Einstellungen in Sachen Ergonomie, aber meine Hand fängt sofort an zu schmerzen, echt komisch. Ich glaube die Maus geht dann wohl in den Verkauf... Schade drum...


----------



## PhilSe (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Wie kann man hier mitmachen? Läuft das überhaupt noch?


----------



## oglogo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Wie kann man hier mitmachen? Läuft das überhaupt noch?


 
Jaein


----------



## Ratracer008 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Das muss wohl Stephan entscheiden...


----------



## Driftking007 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

so langsam wär ein Statement mal schön ...


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. Februar 2013)

Das wäre schon ziemlich lange schön, aber mehr als abwarten und Däumchen drehen können wir wohl immer noch nicht.
Vielleicht sind denen bei Pcgh ganz einfach alle Netzteile explodiert und jetzt haben die die Gewinne verbaut


----------



## Quppi (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

So langsam würde ich mich über ein kurzes Statement auchmal freuen


----------



## Airboume (11. Februar 2013)

Kannste vergessen. Wie wir auch vergessen wurden...


----------



## Quppi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Runde 18 ist ja seit 14.12 aktiv *hust das sind knapp 2 monate ....*
Wir können stephan ja alle ne pm schreiben.


----------



## Matze992 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Es wäre echt schade. Sowohl um die Gewinne als auch um die eigentlich noch kommenden Runden mit ihren Beiträgen. Fand die Runden und die Basteleien ganz cool :/


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Ich glaub es sollte nur noch eine Runde kommen


----------



## Airboume (13. Februar 2013)

Jo, eine Runde.^^
Schon blöde, dass sich hier nichtmal stellvertretend jemand meldet.
Aber ich will nicht meckern - ich hab ja mein Geschenk bekommen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Das Wichtigste zuerst: Die Gewinner der Runden 17 und 18 wurden angeschrieben und Runde 19 findet statt und zwar diese Woche. Die Gewinne sämtlicher vorheriger Runden wurde meines Wissens zugestellt - bitte melden, falls das nicht der Fall ist.

Warum habe ich mich hier längere Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet? Runde 19 sollte natürlich das Highlight werden und ich hatte mir eine relativ komplizierte Rätselstellung ausgedacht. Die Besonderheit dabei war, dass im Prinzip jedes Community-Mitglied aufgrund bestimmter Profilmerkmale eine individuelle Lösung erhalten hätte. In das Ganze habe ich viele Stunden meiner Freizeit gesteckt und es war auch schon sehr weit fortgeschritten, bis vom einen auf den anderen Tag die dazugehörigen Textdatei einfach verschwunden ist. Ich konnte sie weder wiederherstellen noch nachvollziehen, was zu dem Verschwinden geführt hat. _Vermutlich_ ist der USB-Stick teildefekt. Resultat des Ganzen war auf jeden Fall, dass ich sehr frustriert war und vom Gewinnspiel längere Zeit einfach nichts mehr wissen wollte. Das soll die Warterei nicht entschuldigen, aber vielleicht kann der ein oder andere die Erklärung nachvollziehen.


----------



## Quppi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Danke für die Erklärung und ich kanns vollkommen nachvollziehen, dass man dann nichts mehr davon wissen will. Auf jeden Fall gibts ein riesiges Lob für dich für das vorherige Gewinnspiel und ich freu mich schon auf Runde 19 und mein baldiges Antec Eleven Hundred 
LG Quppi


----------



## Airboume (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Okay, dann ists ja verständlich, obwohl man hier dann trotzdem eben hätte Bescheid geben können. 
Wenn nun noch eine Runde kommt, wärs natürlich echt super. Da freu ich mich. 

Also dann bis dahin,
Air


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Stephan, danke für die Erklärung.

Und kann jemand den Teppich hoch heben? 

Wirklich schade um die viele Arbeit, die du dir gemacht hast  Wäre sicherlich verdammt cool geworden.

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf de Abschluss


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

na das kann ich nachvollziehen, dass man dann echt gefrustet ist nach all der ganzen Arbeit *seufz*

aber das Gewinnspiel ansich und bisher war abolute spitzenoberklasse, ein PCGH Forums Klassiker, ich fand's wirklich super!


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Ja, aber ein bischen traurig bin ich jetzt doch 

Bis jetzt konnte ich mir ja immer noch Hoffnungen machen, bisher was gewonnen  zu haben 

Aber es kommt ja noch eine Runde


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

@ Stephan: Lass dir ruhig nochmal einen Monat Zeit, und versuche, nochmal so eine Endrunde zu basteln - jetzt hast du die Meute hungrig gemacht.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Oh je, da wäre ich auch gefrustet und könnte keine Gewinnspiele mehr sehen. Ist durchaus nachvollziehbar. 

Ich freue mich jetzt auf mein neues Netzteil. Da hat die Kocherei sich ja gelohnt.  Vielen Dank noch einmal dafür.

Mal schauen, was in der nächsten Runde kommt. Freue mich drauf.


----------



## LosT (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

Durch das Gewinnspiel kommen auch mal einige dauer Passivleser aus den Schatten!
Danke dafür und das fantastische Antec P280!!! 

Lass dir alle Zeit die du brauchst


----------



## Marcusi (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Runde 18 mit drei Netzteilen von Antec*

" schrägindieluftguck"


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel (Das große Finale)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Runde 19 gibt es *zwei Preise von BenQ* zu gewinnen. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Produkte:

*2 x BenQ XL2420T:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim XL2420T handelt es sich um einen für PC-Gaming ausgelegten 24-Zoll-Bildschirm mit Full-HD-Auflösung, der mit einigen Besonderheiten aufwarten kann. Das TN-Display bietet eine Bildrate von 120 Hz, wodurch der XL2420T für den 3D-Betrieb mit Nvidia 3D Vision 2 geeignet ist. Die höhere Hertz-Zahl bringt aber auch im 2D-Betrieb bei schnellen Spielszenen Vorteile, da der Bildinhalt doppelt so häufig aktualisiert wird. BenQ spezifiziert Grau-zu-Grau-Wechsel auf schnelle 2 Millisekunden. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich der S Switch. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Fernbedienung, mit denen auf Knopfdruck zwischen drei vorher abgespeicherten Darstellungsprofilen gewechselt werden kann. Mit dem Scroll-Knopf können OSD-Einstellung innerhalb kurzer Zeit geändert werden. Im Auslieferungszustand enthält der BenQ XL2420T zwei Betriebsmodi für die Ego-Shooter Counter-Strike 1.6 und Counter-Strike Source, die im Zusammenarbeit mit Profi-Spielern erstellt wurden.

Der Black eQualizer ist eine Funktion, mit der zielgerichtet sehr dunkle Bildinhalte aufgehellt werden ohne das gesamte Bild zu erhellen. Der höhenverstellbare Bildschirm kann horizontal oder vertikal ausgerichtet betrieben werden und bietet auf der Rückseite die Möglichkeit, ein Headset oder einen Kopfhörer abzulegen. Der XL2420T unterstützt VESA-Halterungen und HDCP zum Betrachten hochauflösender, kopiergeschützter Inhalte. Anschlusseitig werden D-Sub, DVI-D (Dual Link), 2 x HDMI, Display Port 1.2 und ein Kopfhörer-Anschluss geboten. Außerdem steht ein USB-Hub für drei Geräte zur Verfügung. Mehr Informationen zum XL2420T gibt es bei BenQ.

---

*Runde 19: Der Redakteurs-Simulator*

Schlechten Geschmack hat mein User schon oft bewiesen. Zum Glück stehe ich immer zu Hause und bin nicht dabei, wenn er mal wieder - zum Spaß versteht sich - nur mit Hotpants bekleidet am Türsteher scheitert oder im angetrunkenen Zustand die Nachbarn an seinem Schlagzeugsolo auf Kochtöpfen teilhaben lässt. Wenn zwei gute Dinge zur Wahl stehen, scheint er sich immer für die dritte Option zu entscheiden. Bei PC-Spielen ist es leider nicht anders: Irgendwie schafft mein User es immer wieder, zielgerichtet die Gurken aus den großen Regalen im örtlichen Elektronikmarkt zu fischen. Das Schlimme daran: Er merkt nicht mal, dass es Gurken sind! Meistens schleppt er irgendwelche Simulatoren heran, die sich dann auf der Festplatte breitmachen: Der Unterwasser-Billard-Simulator, der In-Echtzeit-zum-Mars-reise-Simulator, der Pfannenwender-Simulator und so weiter ...

Seine neueste Errungenschaft des Schreckens: Der Redakteurs-Simulator! Den hat mein User gestern angeschleppt und da die Installation schon seit letzter Nacht und wohl noch ein Weilchen länger läuft, kann ich mich schon mal innerlich auf die Gameplay-Katastrophe vorbereiten, die ihm - oder besser gesagt uns - die nächsten Tage blüht. Den Packungstext hat mein User ohnehin direkt vor der Webcam positioniert. Ich zitiere: "Mische mit im härtesten Business der Welt! Erlebe Action, Verrat und Intrigen, die selbst für Hollywood zu heiß sind! Ergreife deine Chance, als Hardware-Redakteur zum Staatsfeind Nummer 1 und berüchtigten Ladykiller aufzusteigen! Erhalte exklusive Einblick in den Hochsicherheitstrakt eines Verlags, der keine Gefangenen macht. Schlüpfe in die Rolle von Hardware-Redakteur X, der es mit den mächtigsten Kartellen der Welt aufnimmt und werde zu einer Legende! Spüre den vollen investigativen Alltag durch  hyperrealistische DirectX-12-Grafik, unglaubliches Force-Feedback für deine Tastatur und faszinierende 10.2-Surround-Effekte! Gönne dir den Redakteurs-Simulator, das beste Text-Adventure aller Zeiten!"

Text-Adventure?! Wenn ich nur irgendeine Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich mich von der Steckdose lösen, auseinanderschrauben und in Einzelteilen aus dem Fenster springen ... Oh, Schreck, es ist soweit: Die Installation ist abgeschlossen! "Cool, das Spiel braucht ein Terabyte", höre ich meinen User sagen. "Da passt bestimmt ganz viel Realismus rein. Das ist bestimmt der beste Simulator von allen!" Wie in Zeitlupe verfolge ich, wie er den Mauszeiger auf die Schaltfläche "Redakteurs-Simulator starten" bewegt und sein Zeigefinger sich der linken Maustaste immer weiter nähert. Mir wird kalt, eisig kalt. Ich fühle mich wie ein Eisberg - ein Eisberg, der die Titanic auf sich zufahren sieht und weiß: Diese Katastrophe lässt sich nicht mehr verhindern. Klick! Es ist soweit! Ich muss jetzt stark sein, ganz stark ...

Rätsel 1:
Du hast Wind davon bekommen, dass ein Testmuster weltexklusiv bei einer Redaktion eines konkurrierenden Verlags gelandet ist, obwohl es bei dir in den besten und kritischten Händen wäre. Als pflichtbewusster Redakteur weißt du natürlich was zu tun ist: Rein in den Laden und raus mit dem Testmuster! Das Ganze muss möglichst unauffällig ablaufen, also versuchst du dich als Angestellter zu tarnen und während der regulären Arbeitszeit ins Gebäude zu gelangen. Leider ist die Konkurrenz mißtrauisch geworden und hat ein neues Sicherheitssystem installiert. Es besteht aus einem Display und einem Eingabefeld mit den Ziffern 0 bis 9. Will ein Angestellter das Gebäude betreten, wird auf dem Display eine Zahl angezeigt und bei Eingabe der korrekten Zahl wird die Eingangstür entriegelt. Du beobachtest aus sicherer Entfernung mit einem Fernglas, wie Angestellte das Gebäude betreten: Der ersten Person wird "28" auf dem Display angezeigt. Sie tippt "14" ein und darf eintreten. Etwas später erscheint ein weiterer Mitarbeiter, liest "16" vom Display ab, gibt "8" ein und kann passieren. Danach erspähst du noch einen Redakteur. Diesem wird "8" angezeigt. Seine Eingabe lautet "4", die Tür wird entriegelt und er verschwindet im Gebäude. Nun wagst du dich aus deinem Versteck hervor, trittst vor die Tür und wartest, bis auf dem Display eine Zahl erscheint. Es ist die "20" und bist dir sicher, die Antwort zu wissen. Du tippst "10" ein, doch es blinkt nur ein Text in roter Schrift auf: "Falsche Antwort! Bitte geben Sie die richtige Lösung ein. Verbleibende Versuche: 1" Du bist irritiert und möchtest verschwinden, doch es nähert sich bereits ein weiterer Mitarbeiter der Tür, sodass Flucht nicht infrage kommt. Welche Zahl musst du jetzt eintippen, um nicht aufzufallen und eintreten zu können?

Rätsel 2:
Dir ist es gelungen, unbemerkt in das Gebäude zu gelangen. Als du durch einen Türspalt in die Redaktionsräume blickst, siehst du folgende merkwürdige Szene. Der Chefredakteur spricht zu drei seiner Mitarbeiter: "Es ist Freitag Mittag und ich sehe euch an, dass ihr alle schon gerne ins Wochenende starten würdet. Lasst mich einen Test mit euch durchführen und ihr dürft heute früher gehen, wenn ihr ihn besteht. Ich habe drei Seiten eines Tests eines Core-3-Trio-Prozessors und zwei Seiten eines Tests einer Turbineum-HD-9900-Grafikkarte zur Verfügung. Ich werde jedem von euch eine der insgesamt fünf Seiten auf den Rücken kleben." Ihr könnt durch den Spalt nicht erkennen, welchem Redakteur welches Blatt aufgeklebt wird, erkennt aber die Redakteure. Es handelt sich um Herrn Möller, Herrn Huber und Herrn Schuster, die auch nicht sehen können, welches Blatt ihnen selbst oder einem Kollegen aufgeklebt wird. Der Chefredakteur lässt die Redakteure dann hintereinander aufstellen. Herr Möller steht vorne und blick direkt auf die Wand. Herr Huber steht dahinter und kann das Blatt auf dem Rücken von Herrn Möller sehen. Hinter Herrn Huber steht Herr Schuster, der die Blätter auf dem Rücken beider Vordermänner sehen kann. Der Chefredakteur spricht wieder: "Ich gebe euch 60 Minuten Zeit. Spätestens dann muss mir einer von euch sagen, ob er eine Seite des Core-3-Trio-Tests oder des Turbineum-HD-9900-Tests auf seinem Rücken hat. Falls sich derjenige irrt, müsst ihr alle bis zum Abend dableiben. Ich bleibe hier und passe auf, dass ihr weder miteinander sprecht oder euch irgendwie Zeichen gebt." Ihr überlegt, wie sich die Aufgabe lösen lässt, entfernt euch aber von der Tür und erkundet das Gebäude. Ihr kommt 60 Minuten später interessehalber wieder zu der Tür. In diesem Moment meldet sich Herr Möller: "Ich weiß es Chef, ich weiß es!" Herr Möller winkt den Chefredakteur zu sich her und flüstert ihm die Antwort ins Ohr. Der Chefredakteuer ist sichtlich erfreut: "Richtig, mein Lieber! Ihr alle dürft nun gehen - schönen Feierabend!" Ihr entfernt euch schnell von der Tür, aber die Aufgabe lässt euch nicht los: Wie hat Herr Möller das nur gemacht? Hatte Herr Möller eine Seite des Core-3-Trio-Tests oder des Turbineum-HD-9900-Tests auf dem Rücken?

---

Ihr habt 72 Stunden bzw. 4320 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Der Lösungsvorschlag wird ausschließlich(!) in Form einer Privaten Nachricht an das Community-Mitglied "PCGH_Stephan" geschickt. Es wird empfohlen, eine Kopie der Nachricht im Postausgang zu speichern.
- Die Private Nachricht trägt den Betreff "Lösungsvorschlag Runde 19" und enthält die Lösungsvorschläge für das Rätsel 1 und das Rätsel 2 - in dieser Reihenfolge - gut sichtbar, zum Beispiel via Komma oder Zeilenumbruch, voneinander abgetrennt. Die Lösung für Rätsel 1 ist eine Zahl, die Lösung für Rätsel 2 ist "Core-3-Trio-Test" oder "Turbineum-HD-9900-Test". Optional kann der Lösungsweg mitangegeben werden.
- Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur die erste erhaltene Private Nachricht mit einem Lösungsvorschlag herangezogen.
- Das Veröffentlichen eines Lösungsvorschlags oder eines Lösungsweges führt zur Disqualifikation des Teilnehmers. Abhängig von der Schwere des Vorfalls erfolgt die Disqualifikation zudem für alle weiteren Runden des PCGHX-Jubiläumsgewinnspiels.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nur Personen, die das  18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben und deren Wohnsitz sich in Deutschland  befindet. Die vollständigen Teilnahmebedingungen können via Linksklick  auf "Show" eingesehen werden:



Spoiler



*1. Gegenstand*

1.1     Diese Teilnahmebedingungen und Datenschutzhinweise regeln die  Teilnahme an dem Preisausschreiben der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC  Games Hardware, Dr.-Mack-Straße 83, 90762 Fürth (nachfolgend bezeichnet  als „Veranstalter“) durch die Teilnehmer sowie die Erhebung und Nutzung  der von den Teilnehmern erhobenen oder mitgeteilten Daten.

1.2     Mit der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Preisausschreibens*

2.1    Das Preisausschreiben beginnt am 18.02.2013 und endet am 21.02.2013.

2.2    Nicht teilnahme- und gewinnberechtigt sind Personen die ihren  Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschlands haben oder jünger als 18 Jahre sind.       Mitarbeiter des Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von   Kooperationspartnern     (Sponsoren), die mit der Erstellung oder   Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels     beschäftigt sind oder waren sind vom   Preisausschreiben  ausgeschlossen.

2.3    Unter den Teilnehmern werden zwei BenQ XL2420T für je einen von zwei Gewinnern  ausgelobt.

2.4    Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie eine Private Nachricht mit  einem Lösungsvorschlag vor Ablauf des in der     Aufgabenstellung  vorgegebenen Zeitlimits an den Benutzer "PCGH_Stephan" schicken.

2.5    Die Gewinner werden durch ein Preisgericht („Jury“) ermittelt.       Die Jury wird vom Veranstalter gestellt und beurteilt die Richtigkeit      der eingereichten Lösungsvorschläge.

*3. Freistellung und Verantwortlichkeit*

3.1    Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die von den Teilnehmern       bereitgestellten Inhalte (zum Beispiel Bilder) auf potenzielle       Verletzungen der Rechte Dritter zu überprüfen. Der Veranstalter ist       jedoch berechtigt, Inhalte abzulehnen, wenn sie nach seiner       sachgerechten Einschätzung rechtswidrig sind oder gegen die guten Sitten       verstoßen.

3.2    Mit dem Hochladen von Inhalten, insbesondere Bildern, erklären       die Teilnehmer, dass die Inhalte frei von Rechten Dritter sind, also       dass die Inhalte entweder von ihnen stammen oder sie die  Einwilligung      der Urheber sowie der auf den Bildern und Videos  abgebildeten  Personen     eingeholt haben

3.3.    Die Teilnehmer stellen den Veranstalter von allen Ansprüchen       Dritter frei, die aufgrund der den Teilnehmern bereitgestellten  Inhalte      entstanden sind. Sie erklären sich bereit, den Veranstalter  in  jeder     zumutbaren Form bei der Abwehr dieser Ansprüche zu   unterstützen.

*4. Abwicklung*

4.1    Eine Auszahlung des Gewinns in bar, in Sachwerten, sein Tausch       oder seine Übertragung auf andere Personen ist nicht möglich. Der       Teilnehmer kann auf den Gewinn verzichten. In diesem Fall rückt an  seine      Stelle der nächste Teilnehmer in der Gewinnerrangfolge nach.  Die      Übergabe der Gewinne wird individuell mit den Teilnehmern  abgestimmt.

4.2    Die Teilnehmer werden zeitnah per persönliche Nachricht (PN) im       Rahmen der Foren-internen Kommunikation über die Gewinne    benachrichtigt    und um Bestätigung gebeten.

4.3    Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb       einer Frist von 2 Wochen, verfällt der Gewinn. Sollten die    angegebenen    Kontaktmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sein (z.B. ungültige    E-Mail-Adresse),    ist der Veranstalter nicht verpflichtet, richtige    Adressen    auszuforschen. Die Nachteile, die sich aus der Angabe    fehlerhafter    Kontaktdaten ergeben, gehen zulasten der Teilnehmer.

*5. Gewährleistungsausschluss*

5.1    Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und       Funktion des Preisausschreibens nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das       Preisausschreiben kann vor Ende der Auslobungsfrist aufgrund von   äußeren     Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne   dass   hieraus   Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter   entstehen.

5.2    Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder       Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das       Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird

*6. Haftung*

6.1    Für eine Haftung des Veranstalters auf Schadenersatz gelten       unbeschadet der sonstigen gesetzlichen Anspruchsvoraussetzungen gemäß       Ziffer 6 folgende Haftungsausschlüsse und Haftungsbegrenzungen.

6.2    Der Veranstalter haftet unbeschränkt, soweit die Schadenssache auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruht.

6.3    Ferner haftet der Veranstalter für die leicht fahrlässige       Verletzung von wesentlichen Pflichten, deren Verletzung die Erreichung       des Vertragszwecks gefährdet, oder für die Verletzung von Pflichten,       deren Erfüllung die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Gewinnspiels       überhaupt erst ermöglichen und auf deren Einhaltung die  Vertragspartner      regelmäßig vertrauen. In diesem Fall haftet der  Veranstalter jedoch    nur   für den vorhersehbaren, vertragstypischen  Schaden. Der    Veranstalter   haftet nicht für die leicht fahrlässige  Verletzung als    der in den   vorstehenden Sätzen genannten Pflichten

6.4    Die vorstehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht bei       Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit, für einen Mangel nach       Übernahme von Beschaffenheitsgarantien für die Beschaffenheit eines       Produktes und bei arglistig verschwiegenen Mängeln. Die Haftung nach  dem      Produkthaftungsgesetz bleibt unberührt.

6.5    Soweit die Haftung des Veranstalters ausgeschlossen oder       beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönlichen Haftung von       Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Veranstalters

*7. Datenschutzhinweise*

7.1    Der Veranstalter erhebt und nutzt die Daten der Teilnehmer nur so       weit dies gesetzlich erlaubt ist oder die Teilnehmer darin      einwilligen.

7.2    Folgende Daten werden von dem Gewinner durch den Veranstalter im       Zeitpunkt der Gewinnzusage und Einwilligung der  Teilnahmebedingungen      erhoben und dienen der Gestaltung,  Durchführung und Abwicklung des      Gewinnspiels: Name des Teilnehmers,  Wohnsitzdaten, E-Mail-Adresse.

7.3    Die vom Veranstalter im Rahmen des Preisausschreibens erhobenen       Daten der Teilnehmer werden unverzüglich nach vollständiger   Abwicklung     des Gewinnspiels dauerhaft gelöscht.

7.4    Auf schriftliche oder in Textform (E-Mail) mitgeteilte       Anforderungen hin können die Teilnehmer vom Veranstalter jederzeit       Auskunft darüber verlangen, welche personenbezogenen Daten bei dem       Veranstalter gespeichert sind, können deren Berichtigung sowie Löschung       verlangen und Datennutzungseinwilligungen widerrufen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Beim flüchtigen durchlesen kommen mir die Rätsel gar nicht so schwer vor.
Mal schauen, ob ich ausgeschlafen das immer noch finde.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Die Story ist mal wieder der Burner! Ich musste richtig laut lachen  DX12 und Textadventure  Ich lach mich schlapp

Puh, ganz schön gniffelig die Rätsel.

Fies war ja auch Rätsel 1, ich dachte "pah ist das einfach" und dann schreibst du das was ich denke sei falsch  Mein Gesicht sah ungefähr wohl so aus:


Spoiler







Super gemacht Stephan, und die Preise sind auch toll


----------



## 10203040 (18. Februar 2013)

Bin zu doof dafuer :/.


----------



## Airboume (18. Februar 2013)

Boa - ich wünsch mir schon seit langem DIESEN Monitor. 
Da muss ich handeln - wie nice das wäre... *-*


----------



## BigBubby (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Schönes Rätsel. Hab direkt mal mitgemacht.


----------



## Jogibär (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Cooles Rätsel, bin auch dabei


----------



## inzpekta (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Erledigt...

Alle Achtung Stephan!


----------



## Henninges (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

bin dabei...werde aber wohl die vollen 72std brauchen...


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Krasses Rätsel! Lösung grade abgeschickt! Mein Kopf raucht immernoch.  Zum Glück studier ich sowas grade^^


----------



## MatMade142 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

FERTIG



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Krasses Rätsel! Lösung grade abgeschickt! Mein Kopf raucht immernoch.  Zum Glück studier ich sowas grade^^


Sowas kann man studieren?


----------



## BigBubby (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Wenn man dafür später auch bezahlt wird, wechsel ich vielleicht doch noch


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Die Geschichte ist einfach nur gut 

Ohman, mein Kopf sagt gerade noch nein dazu, mal gucken ob ich das gelöst bekomme ...


----------



## Airboume (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Was für zwei Rätsel. o.O
Das Erste hab ich durch späteres Dummstellen herausgefunden, weil ich einfach nur noch verzweifelt versucht habe. 
Und das Zweite hatte es echt in sich. Ich hab meine eigene Erklärung erst garnicht mehr verstanden, aber soweit müsste es hinkommen.
Ich bin nun fertig mit dem Denken für heute. 

Ich würde mich so freuen über den Monitor, weil ich mir den schon so lange wünsche (davor schon den XL2410T) und einfach kein Geld übrig habe momentan.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Geiler Preis.

Ich denke ich habe es gelöst, aber ich schaue es mir etwas später nochmal zur Kontrolle an.


----------



## nick9999 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

So hab es endlich auch geschafft   Hoffe, dass es richtig ist  

Die Geschichte ist echt cool  Nur hat man das Spiel bekommen oder nicht


----------



## pringles (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Bei 1 komm ich nicht weiter  beim 2. hatte ich relativ schnell die Lösung, d.h. nach dem Mathegesetz (wenn es einfach ist, ist es falsch) ist da wohl auch ein Fehler drin 
Ich schreib übermorgen Mathe, ich nehm das einfach mal als Vorbereitung für Kurvendiskussion bei e-funktionen, passt schon


----------



## BigBubby (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

1 ist auf fies, wenn man es nicht kennt. 2 ist ausprobieren.


----------



## pringles (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

1 hab ich viel zu theoretisch gesehen  aber jetzt hab ichs raus  das ist echt mies... aber ich habs 
2 hab ich gar nichts ausprobiert, vielleicht hab ich -wie in meinem vorabi - eine aufgabe so richtig falsch gedeutet, bin jetzt richtig gespannt auf die lösung


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Hab auch eine Lösung abgeschickt 

Aber Rätsel 1 fand ich so nicht schön,  ich hätte eine andere Lösungsrichtung (in die vermutlich die meisten als allererstes denken)  bevorzugt ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Das entscheidet Stephan...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Das nicht, aber ab wann ein "Lösungsvorschlag oder Lösungsweg" vorhanden ist, entscheidet nunmal er.


----------



## DrDave (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Oder der Mod, welcher die Beiträge bereits verändert hat, der Änderungsgrund sagt bereits einiges aus...


----------



## Quppi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

So....
endlich meine Lösungen fertig. Nach meinen Erklärungen, sollten sie eigentlich richtig sein aber sicher bin ich mir nicht 
Jedenfalls war es ein würdiges Finale für so ein tolles Gewinnspiel. 
Vielen Dank Stephan!


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ich habe das extra SOO dehnbar gehalten, dass ich mal das Genie sehen will dem dieser Beitrag weiterhilft.  Und editiert wurde er bisher auch noch nicht ...


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Bei Rätsel 1 stehe ich komplett auf der Leitung... Rätsel 2 habe ich dafür schon gelöst.


----------



## Airboume (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Viel Glück allen Mitstreitern. Auch an diese, die noch rätseln. 
Ich war ab heute halb sieben dabei und bin nach ca. 12std fertig geworden.^^
Hab aber nicht ganz ununterbrochen gerätselt.


----------



## babumama (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ein gelungener Abschluss dieses fulminanten Gewinnspiels!

Wann kommt das nächste?



> ...die Lösung für Rätsel 2 ist "Core-i3-Trio-Test" oder "Turbineum-HD-9900-Test".



Ist das i an dieser Stelle eigentlich Absicht?

Schöne Grüße und alles Gute für das Gewinnspiel

babumama


----------



## Henninges (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

lösungen "eingereicht"...hoffe beim letzten mal was zu gewinnen...


----------



## opustr (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

war ganz einfach ,höffentlich auch richtig


----------



## Quppi (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Henninges schrieb:


> lösungen "eingereicht"...hoffe beim letzten mal was zu gewinnen...


 Ich glaube darauf hofft jeder


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



babumama schrieb:


> Ist das i an dieser Stelle eigentlich Absicht?


 
Hab mich auch gefragt, was er nun meinte.  Aber egal,  ich bin so ängstlich und habe in meiner Lösung alle relevanten Teile (sogar die Betreffzeile)  ge-copy-pasted    paranoia lässt grüßen 

Kleine Anmerkung:  Durch die Löschung der Posts zwischen mir und hansvonwurst  sehen dessen Beiträge nun äußerst sinnlos aus   Trotzdem danke an den entsprechenden Mod oder Admin,  dass man meinen Post wohl nicht als Lösungshilfe gewertet hat


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ok, Rätsel 2 hab ich jetzt, aber bei Rätsel 1 komm ich ums verrecken nicht drauf


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Eigentlich sollte es durchgehend Core 3 Trio heißen, aber aus Gewohnheit ist daraus an zwei Stellen Core i3 Trio geworden. Bei der Beurteilung der Lösungsvorschläge wird dieser Unterschied keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## benjasso (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ich denke jetzt hab ich die Lösungen 

Einfach toll, dieses Gewinnspiel, nicht nur klick hier oder drücke like auf facebook, sondern aktiv werden und was für seinen Gewinn tun


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Jup. ich habs jetzt auch, und es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht!

So finde ich das richtig geil 

PS:
Aus der Formulierung der Gewinnspielregelungen zum Ausschluss könnte man ja die Vermutung anstellen, dass das NICHT die letzte Runde ist 

PS:
Ich hoffe echt, das ich dieses mal gewinne, dann bekommt meine Freundin endlich nen gescheiten Monitor für ihren PC, und ich nen Neuen 

Das wäre sogar noch besser als eins von den Gehäusen, wobei die mir auch schon SEHR reingelaufen wären


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ich komme bei Rätsel 1 auf kein Ergebnis. Hab auf der Arbeit heute 8 Stunden drüber nachgedacht, aber ich Kriegs nicht gebacken...


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Schönes Remake alter Klassiker, aber dafür auch zu einfach zu Lösen


----------



## Quppi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ich fand die Rätsel auch gut und hatte auchgut zu knobeln, da ich die Rätsel nicht kannte. Beim 2. Rätsel bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass meine Lösung richtig ist. Beim 1. hab ich auch ne Lösung, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher obs stimmt.


----------



## loller7 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Uiuiui ich will diesen Monitor!!! Jetzt wird mal ordentlich meinem Denkerstübchen eingeheizt!


----------



## pringles (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ich bin so ängstlich und habe in meiner Lösung alle relevanten Teile (sogar die Betreffzeile)  ge-copy-pasted    paranoia lässt grüßen



same here  

ich glaub ich hab den "richtigen" lösungsweg für 2 gefunden, meine lösung hab ich aber anders herausgefunden, ich les mir das nochmal durch, ob mein eingereichter vorschlag plausibel sein könnte . ich schaffs auch immer irgendwo was reinzudeuten... (außer in interpretationen für deutsch oder englisch  )


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Hört doch alle auf Lösungen abzuschicken, da wird meine Chance schlechter!


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hört doch alle auf Lösungen abzuschicken, da wird meine Chance schlechter!


 
Ist halt ein "Gewinnspiel" und keine "Gewinnabholung". 

Ich habe übrigens immer noch keine Ergebnisse, weder für 1 noch 2. Bin ich wirklich so blöd, oder denke ich nur viel zu kompliziert?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ist halt ein "Gewinnspiel" und keine "Gewinnabholung".
> 
> Ich habe übrigens immer noch keine Ergebnisse, weder für 1 noch 2. Bin ich wirklich so blöd, oder denke ich nur viel zu kompliziert?


 
Sehr guter Konter 

Die 1. ist auch fies     Die zweite fand ich besser.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ist halt ein "Gewinnspiel" und keine "Gewinnabholung".
> 
> Ich habe übrigens immer noch keine Ergebnisse, weder für 1 noch 2. Bin ich wirklich so blöd, oder denke ich nur viel zu kompliziert?


Ein Stift und Papier schafft Klarheit, aber auch Word sollte gehen.
Dann hilft nur noch ein Wort mit 5 Buchstaben, 
Ist imho einfacher als die Sudokus.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Konter
> 
> Die 1. ist auch fies     Die zweite fand ich besser.



Immer. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein Stift und Papier schafft Klarheit, aber auch Word sollte gehen.
> Dann hilft nur noch ein Wort mit 5 Buchstaben,
> Ist imho einfacher als die Sudokus.


 
Alles schon probiert. Verdoppelt, gevierteilt, Wurzeln gezogen, Zähne poliert, komme auf kein Ergebnis. 
Verdammt, Google hat 6 Buchstaben.  
In Sudokus bin ich gut, aber bei dem Quark..


----------



## alex² (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Das 1. Rätsel ist ziemlich knifflig. Hätte am Anfang auch 10 getippt aber da muss man dann doch ein bisschen mehr denken.


----------



## Th120 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

1. war eigl ganz leicht
das 2. macht mir echt kopfzerbrechen


----------



## Noxelius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

arrgh, ich hab keine ahung, einfach schätzen 
btw: wirklich toller monitor, hat der eigentlich auch diesen merkwürdigen effekt, dass er bei dunklen bildern links und rechts etwas heller ist?


----------



## BigBubby (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

whoosaa
pass besser auf. 2 sind schon gegangen worden


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Jetzt hab ichs auch raus


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> whoosaa
> pass besser auf. 2 sind schon gegangen worden



Vielleicht verarsche ich ja bloß alle hier, und habe meine Lösung schon längst eingeschickt? Wer weiß, wer weiß..


----------



## Pimplegionär (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Klasse Rätsel , man kann richtig hören wie bei den ganzen Leuten die grauen Gehirnzellen rattern


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Vielleicht verarsche ich ja bloß alle hier, und habe meine Lösung schon längst eingeschickt? Wer weiß, wer weiß..


 Google ist was für Noobs. 
LOGIK, ist das was ich meinte.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Eins ist fies  Habs nicht rausgekriegt  Na ja, raten kann man ja auch mal 
Und das zweite hab ich in heut vormittag noch gewusst, habs aber wieder vergessen


----------



## hullefu (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage ob er das Testexemplar erfolgreich entwendet hat.


----------



## -Fux- (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Loesungen sind eingereicht, nur leider habe ich vergessen eine Kopie in meinem Postausgang zu speichern... 

Raetsel 2 war schnell zu loesen, aber Raetsel1 hat mir viel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet... die Loesung ist einfach "zu simpel"
_Man sieht den Wald vor lauter Baeumen nicht _


----------



## darthnerd (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

2. ist logisches Denken. Für 1. muss man erstmal eine Idee haben ^^


----------



## baal-sebul (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ich möchte auch mal gewinnen und würde zu gern meine ollen 17er-4:3-nahezu-unzockbar-Kisten auf's Altenteil schicken.


----------



## stadler5 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Da hat er sich was einfallen lassen.


----------



## JohnLoki (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Klasse Rätsel Runde


----------



## SirChris (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Rätsel Nummer Zwei ist eine Fangfrage, Redakteure kennen sowas wie Wochenende nämlich gar nicht


----------



## maxmueller92 (19. Februar 2013)

Jaa schöne Rätsel, vorallem weil ich beide nicht kannte 
Aber das erste...Nachdem ich dann ne Din A4 Seite zwei Stunden kreuz und quer mit klitzekleinen Zahlen vollgeschrieben hab bin ich auch draufgekommen :S Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht welche erkenntnisse Davinci in der Biologie erlangte


----------



## Psydoc (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

ich hab leider alle anderen gewinnspiele verpasst... hab diesmal aber mitgemacht  mal gucken, hoffentlich hab ich kein denkfehler drinne..


----------



## Psyotic (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Psydoc schrieb:


> ich hab leider alle anderen gewinnspiele verpasst... hab diesmal aber mitgemacht  mal gucken, hoffentlich hab ich kein denkfehler drinne..


 
Geht mir genauso 

Kannte aber beide Rätsel, aber die Lösung nicht mehr


----------



## Scarecrow1976 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Mal sehen


----------



## xhighjackx (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

klasse sache, ich hoffe ich habe die richtigen antworten geschickt  allen anderen ebenfalls viel erfolg


----------



## Ratracer008 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

1. puuh!
2. Kein Zufall


----------



## kurti123 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Danke Stephan, das waren zwei sehr spannende Rätsel!
Aber das erste hätte mein Hirn fast zum Sieden gebracht...


----------



## Quppi (20. Februar 2013)

Das schlimmste am 1. Rätsel ist, dass man danach über seine eigene dummheit abkotzt


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Es ist eigentlich sehr einfach, denn die Lösung lautet wie immer: 42  

Im Ernst: coole Aktion und danke, dass Ihr Euch soviel Arbeit macht um uns bei Laune zu halten


----------



## country (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

2. ging gut
1. ...Hat einer ne Asperin? Mein Kopf brummt. Die Lösung ist so...anders. 

Aber gelöst!!!


----------



## Para94 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

ja hmm... 
1. ging super
2. naja hat zwar nen bisschen gedauert aber so schwer war es dann auch nicht, unter der bedingung das man genau liest


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Das ist wirklich ein super Rätsel nur leider bin ich zu doof dafür.
Will den BenQ aber umbedingt werde es heut nomma ganze zeit angucken vielleicht schaff ich es dann noch.
Braucht man denn dafür eigentlich besondere Mathekenntnisse?(Frage ist an die die es schon geschafft haben)


----------



## nick9999 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Also sowas wie ein Mathe Studium braucht man dafür nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Man sollte bis 10 zählen können und die Grundrechenarten muss man auch können, aber jede sollte eine Schule von innen gesehen haben, also ....


----------



## darthnerd (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein super Rätsel nur leider bin ich zu doof dafür.
> Will den BenQ aber umbedingt werde es heut nomma ganze zeit angucken vielleicht schaff ich es dann noch.
> Braucht man denn dafür eigentlich besondere Mathekenntnisse?(Frage ist an die die es schon geschafft haben)


 
Nö braucht man nicht. Bei erstens braucht man nur die Idee und bei zweitens muss man scharf nachdenken. Eine Idee braucht man natürlich auch 
Nimm dir einen Zettel und schreib dir auf was du siehst und was dir in den Kopf kommt 
Viel Erfolg. Am Ende schnappst du mir jetzt noch den Preis weg  aber sind ja zwei da. hähä


----------



## -Encore- (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man sollte bis 10 zählen können und die Grundrechenarten muss man auch können, aber jede sollte eine Schule von innen gesehen haben, also ....


 
Oh mann, so langsam kommt es mir so vor als wäre meine Lösung zu Rätsel 1 falsch da meine deutlich komplizierter ist :/, aber wäre schon ein großer zufall, dass es eine alterntiv Lösung gibt


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Das war auf beide Rätsel bezogen.


----------



## Xerdion (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Hab auch Gestern meine Lösung abgeschickt  jetzt muss sie nur auch gelesen werden liegt immernoch als ungelesen da 

Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern 

Lg


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Xerdion schrieb:


> jetzt muss sie nur auch gelesen werden liegt immernoch als ungelesen da


 
Das heißt nichts, Stephan exportiert die in Outlook und lässt die da sortieren,  da wird dann aber die Forensoftware nicht mehr mitbekommen wann es gelesen wird


----------



## 0g3l (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ohh, mit der ersten aufgabe war ich in zehn Sekunden fertig, aber die zweite... Mann, mann ,mann
Jemand nen tipp??? Ich bettel auch ganz lieb


----------



## Xerdion (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das heißt nichts, Stephan exportiert die in Outlook und lässt die da sortieren,  da wird dann aber die Forensoftware nicht mehr mitbekommen wann es gelesen wird


 
Achso okay gut zu wissen, das hatte mich ein wenig stutzig gemacht^^


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



0g3l schrieb:


> Ohh, mit der ersten aufgabe war ich in zehn Sekunden fertig, aber die zweite... Mann, mann ,mann
> Jemand nen tipp??? Ich bettel auch ganz lieb


Zettel, Stift und Papier sind das Menschen Freud.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

des nicht das


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Zettel, Stift und Papier sind das Menschen Freud.


 
Aber sowas von. Ich hatte sie nach 2 Minuten.  
Die erste aber..


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



BigBubby schrieb:


> des nicht das


Schreibfehler sind Absicht,

Auch das 2 ist in einem Zeitraum den man in  Sekunden angibt möglich.


----------



## syrus700 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

bin ja mal gespannt ob ich die rätsel richtig hab )


----------



## ruffy1978 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

mich würde ja mal interessieren wie der gewinner unter den einsendern der richtigen antworten ermittelt wird?!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ach, es werden alle angeschrieben, wie viel sie "spenden" würden, und dann bekommt der Höchstbietende den Zuschlag!
Spaß bei Seite, es wird wahrscheinlich gelost!


----------



## 991jo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ich hab die Lösungen auch  Nur bin ich halt nicht 18 ;( (MAMA SOFORT AUF PCGH ANMELDEN!!  )

Ich glaub bei der Auswahl wird geguckt, dass der, der ausgewählt wird möglichst nah am Auswähler wohnt, damit der Auswähler mitspielen kann


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Deadline! 

Noch 10min, dann ists vorbei!  

Hoffentlich gewinne ich da was     Und etwas zögerlich wünsche ich trotzdem auch allen anderen viel Glück,  es gibt ja schließlich zwei Preise 

Außerdem bin ich mal darauf gespannt, wieviele Teilnehmer es gab und wieviele die richtige Lösung rausbekommen haben,  hoffen veröffentlicht Stephan das.


----------



## ruffy1978 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

find's wirklich unfair das hier einige leute mehrmals gewinnen...


----------



## Niklman (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



ruffy1978 schrieb:


> find's wirklich unfair das hier einige leute mehrmals gewinnen...


 wieso?
wenn man hier nur einmal gewinnen könnte, hätten wir vor allem bei den bastelsachen viele kreative bilder verpasst 
außerdem, wenn du einmal im lotto gewinnst darfst du auch da weiterspielen  oder stell dir vor im casino wirst du nach dem ersten gewinn...


----------



## Hardwell (21. Februar 2013)

Hoffentlich werden bald die lösungen gepostet bin schon gespannt


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

schönes spielchen , bin auf die lösung gespannt


----------



## Airboume (21. Februar 2013)

Leute, ihr könnt doch eure Lösungen nun posten? 

edit: Meine Lösungen:


Spoiler



Rätsel 1:
7 - die Anzahl der Buchstaben von 20. ^^

Rätsel 2:
Core-3-Trio, weil, wenn der Letzte zwei Tests der 9900 vor sich haben würde, würde er sich melden. Tut er aber nicht.
Somit weiß der Zweite, dass er Test i3 haben muss, wenn er vor sich Test 9900 hat. Er meldet sich aber auch nicht.
Somit weiß der Erste, dass er keinen Test 9900 haben kann, sondern nur einen Test des Core-3-Trio.




LG


----------



## spawny111 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Rätsel zwei konnte ich nach einigem überlegen schon lösen aber dass man für Rätsel 1 so quer denken muss, erwischt mich doch kalt. Man was habe ich an Zahlenreihen aufgestellt. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich Rätsel 1 nicht knacken konnte.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Airbourne korrekt


----------



## Lynesso (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Airboume schrieb:


> Leute, ihr könnt doch eure Lösungen nun posten?
> 
> edit: Meine Lösungen:
> 
> ...


 
Genau so ist es


----------



## country (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Meine Antworten sind die gleichen. Aber ein anderer Lösungsweg. Eine Turbineum HD 9900 gibt es garnicht. Oder doch? Egal Ergebniss ist richtig.


----------



## Lynesso (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

@country

Die gannze Geschichte gibt's so ja nicht wirklich


----------



## Skysnake (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Airboume schrieb:


> Leute, ihr könnt doch eure Lösungen nun posten?
> 
> edit: Meine Lösungen:


Ich wart mal lieber noch mim posten der Lösung 

1. ist aber richtig

Bei 2. hast du allerdings einen Fehler drin, das Ergebnis ist aber dennoch richtig


----------



## country (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Lynesso schrieb:


> @country
> 
> Die gannze Geschichte gibt's so ja nicht wirklich


 
Das ist schon klar. Aber 3Kern CPUs gab es doch mal. Die Turbineum aber nie. Darum dachte ich das er das meint. Als "Fangfrage". Ist aber doch wurscht. Ergebniss ist richtig.


----------



## Airboume (21. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> 1. ist aber richtig
> 
> Bei 2. hast du allerdings einen Fehler drin, das Ergebnis ist aber dennoch richtig



Wo ist denn der Fehler?
Ich habs ausm Kopf gemacht auf die schnelle. Mein Zettel ist zuhaus mit dem Lösungsweg. 

Aber freut mich, dass meine Lösungen richtig sind.


----------



## Lynesso (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich wart mal lieber noch mim posten der Lösung
> 
> 1. ist aber richtig
> 
> Bei 2. hast du allerdings einen Fehler drin, das Ergebnis ist aber dennoch richtig


 
Meinst du man wird noch disqualifiziert wenn man die Lösung postet?
Weil eigentlich ist der "Einsendeschluss" ja bereits gewesen.
Da ist die Regel quasi ja nicht mehr gültig, da das Gewinnspiel bereits beendet ist, und die Regeln eben nur auf Bezug zum Gewinnspiel gegolten haben.
Und wo nichts mehr ist, kann ja nichts mehr gelten 

Wäre zumindest meine "Erklärung" ;D


----------



## Airboume (21. Februar 2013)

Man wird net mehr disqualifiziert.^^
Is doch vorbei - sonst haben auch alle gepostet


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Airboume schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Fehler?
> Ich habs ausm Kopf gemacht auf die schnelle. Mein Zettel ist zuhaus mit dem Lösungsweg.
> 
> Aber freut mich, dass meine Lösungen richtig sind.


 Ich glaube ja er hat beim zweiten in der Reihe nur falsch gelesen.
Stimmt schon so die Lösung...


----------



## pringles (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

ich hab beim 2. einfach gesagt das es nirgendwo steht das sie sich nicht bewegen dürfen (sie dürfen keine zeichen geben, aber rumlaufen hab ich nirgendwo gesehen  ) also ist unser herr rumgelaufen hat bei seinen kolegen 2 hd 9900 tests gesehen und somit geschlossen das er einen core 3 trio hat


----------



## Skysnake (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

LOL


----------



## turbosnake (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Da man auch beim Sudoku  die Lösung poste dufte tue ich das hier mal auch. 

Schuster kann es lösen wenn  Möller HD Huber HD, da dann nur 3 bleibt

Schuster kann es nicht lösen wenn: M 3 H 3 , da dann 1 Seite i3 und 2 HD da bleiben

Schuster kann es nicht lösen: Wenn M 3 H HD oder M HD H 3, da dann 1 HD und 2 3 übrig sind

H kann es lösen, wenn Sch es nicht lösen kann.
Er weiß das wenn M HD hat dann hat er 3
Wenn M 3 hat, weiß er es auch nicht

Möller
Wenn keiner antwortet muss er Core-3-Trio-Prozessors auf dem Rücken haben


Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sind unter aller Sau, das muss ich nicht wissen.


----------



## pringles (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

"I always choose a lazy person to do a difficult job because he will find an easy way to do it" - Bill Gates
aber nach der 2. arbeit und einmal mehr als ne halbe stunde diskussion hat mein mathelehrer leider angefangen seine arbeiten anders zu gestalten 
dafür hab ich das vorabi auch so toll gemacht, leider hat er da gemeint das wär eindeutig und hat jede diskussion abgleblockt, so wurden aus relativ sicheren 14p auf dem zeugnis nur noch 11  und das war schon nett gegeben 

edit: damit man versteht, hab für 11 und 12 klasse nen anderen mathelehrer bekommen


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Abitur interessiert sowieso niemanden ausser Abiturienten


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Abitur interessiert sowieso niemanden ausser Abiturienten


 
Doch, die Unis zum Beispiel


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Och, die wollen nur wissen, ob man es hat!

Aber das wird hier ein bisschen OT...

Ich warte gespannt auf die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner. (Bitte lass es mich sein)


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ohje. #1 ist Logisch, aber da wäre ich erst nächstes Jahr mal draufgekommen. #2 Check ich trotz Lösung vor den Augen nicht...
Aber da ich Google gefragt hab, habe ich nicht mitgemacht


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

#1 musste ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch google unterstützung holen. Ich hatte das irgendwo ganz tief in Kopf, aber kam nicht mehr drauf. 
#2 :
Blatt 1: 2 mal
Blatt 2: 3 mal

Der Hinterste sieht die zwei vor sich:
Wenn die beide Blatt 1 hätten, wüßte er ja, dass er Blatt 2 hat. Er sagt aber nichts.
Der Mittlere merkt, dass der hinter ihm nichts sagt. Weiß also, dass er und der vor sich nicht beide Blatt 1 haben.
Wenn der vor ihm Blatt 1 hätte, wüsste er damit, dass er Blatt 2 hätte (da wenn er auch Blatt 1 hätte, hätte der Hintere was gesagt).
Der Mittlere sagt aber auch nichts. 
Der Vordere hört weder etwas vom Hintersten (womit er weiß, dass sie nicht beide Blatt 1 haben) und er hört auch nichts vom Mittleren (Womit er nicht Blatt 1 auf dem Rücken haben kann). Somit bleibt nur Blatt 2 über.

Ich hoffe so verstehst du es


----------



## pringles (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

oder nimm mein prinzip, ist einfacher....

ot: ich geh eh auf ne FH, könnte also auch abi sein lassen, aber was man hat das hat man, kann ja noch nützlich sein


----------



## sase (21. Februar 2013)

gelöscht :falscher Inhalt


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Hihi, nope.


----------



## PapaKrede (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Verrate doch nicht alles, ich habe echt ne ganze weile gebraucht um drauf zukommen, also gleichen chancen für alle!


----------



## BigBubby (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

PapaKrede du weißt schon, dass Einsendeschluss war


----------



## syrus700 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



PapaKrede schrieb:


> Verrate doch nicht alles, ich habe echt ne ganze weile gebraucht um drauf zukommen, also gleichen chancen für alle!



Deadline is doch schon abgelaufen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Die richtigen Lösungen sind folgende:

Rätsel 1: 7
Rätsel 2: Core-3-Trio-Test

Bei Rätsel 1 ist die Anzahl der Buchstaben der ausgeschriebenen Buchstaben entscheidend. "Zwanzig" entspricht sieben Buchstaben.

Bei Rätsel 2 musste man sich in die einzelnen Redakteure hineindenken. Der Trick bei der Sache ist, dass die beiden vorderen Redakteure für sich allein genommen nicht über genügend Informationen verfügen, um eine sichere Aussage zu treffen, der mittlere Redakteur aber durch das Schweigen des Hintermanns und der vordere Redakteure durch das Schweigen beider Hintermänner zusätzliche Informationen erhalten. Der vordere Redakteur erhält eine zusätzliche Information daraus, dass dem mittleren Redakteur auch die zusätzliche Information nicht ausreicht. Weniger nebulös ausgedrückt hat das BigBubby bei seiner Erklärung.

Rätsel 1 hat also die richtige Idee erfordert, Rätsel 2 ließ sich durch Logik lösen.

Bei dieser Runde haben sich rund 200 Community-Mitglieder beteiligt, richtige Lösungsvorschläge haben ca. 90 Prozent eingeschickt. Bei Rätsel 1 haben sich die meisten schwerer getan.

Die Runde-19-Gewinner habe ich bereits angeschrieben.

Was gibt es abschließend zu sagen?
Danke fürs Mitmachen!  Falls ihr bei diesem Gewinnspiel leer ausgegangen seid, kann ich euch hoffentlich damit trösten, dass ich weiß, dass wir in den nächsten Wochen wieder einige tolle Gewinnspiele und Community-Aktionen auf der Website und im Forum präsentieren werden. Bei denen könnt ihr dann sogar mitmachen, ohne von eurem Umfeld für verrückt erklärt zu werden.


----------



## Henninges (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

vielen dank für die "schönen stunden" des rätselns...freue mich auf neue aktionen !


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

War echt eine tolle Gewinnspiel-Aktion


----------



## Lynesso (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Meine Nachricht wurde nichma gelesen


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Steht schon im Thread warum.

Leider habe ich nichts gewonnen.

Und mir lag der Fokus etwas zu stark auf Fotos, aber eine gute Sache war es trotzdem.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Lynesso schrieb:


> Meine Nachricht wurde nichma gelesen


 
Im Thread lesen hilft zu verstehen


----------



## Lady_Aurelia (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



> Bei denen könnt ihr dann sogar mitmachen, ohne von eurem Umfeld für verrückt erklärt zu werden.



schade, gerade DAS hat doch den Reiz des Ganzen ausgemacht!


----------



## Quppi (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Schade, über den Monitor hätte ich mich sehr gefreut, aber auch so:
Vielen vielen Dank für die tollen Stunden des Rätselns und für verrückt erklärt zu werden durch seine Familie, wenn man z.B. abends mit Taschenlampe eine Festplatte vergräbt im Garten


----------



## SirChris (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



Lady_Aurelia schrieb:


> schade, gerade DAS hat doch den Reiz des Ganzen ausgemacht!


 verdammt, dass wollte ich auch grad schreiben


----------



## Skysnake (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Danke für das Gewinnspiel 

Leider wieder nichts gewonnen 

Erstaunlich aber, wie viele doch mit gemacht haben. Die Hemmschwelle, sich öffentlich zum Affen zu machen ist wohl doch deutlich höher als gedacht. Man muss ja mal bedenken, das teilweise nicht mal 40 Leute mitgemacht haben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 

Da sind die 200 schon richtig viel!

Ich vote daher ganz klar weiterhin für Gewinnspiele, wo man sich zum Affen macht 

PS:
Ich hoffe WIRKLICH, das deine Geschichte in Episoden in der Print abgedruckt wird Stephan 
Die Geschichte ist einfach ZU GEIL! Das wäre etwas für die letzte Seite oder so. Einfach übers Jahr verteilt


----------



## pringles (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

meine stimme für solche gewinnspiele habt ihr auf jeden fall, sowas macht doch einen besonderen reiz aus 
und ich liebe backen/kochen


----------



## nick9999 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Vielen dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel! 
Hab sogar ein Gehäuse gewonnen 

Ich das Gewinnspiel so super, da es nicht so ein "beantworte eine Frage deren Antwort du hier findest" Gewinnspiel war.

1. Fand ich das basteln super und auch die Ergebnisse von allem.
2. War die Gewinnchance deutlich höher. 

Daher fände ich es echt toll wenn es irgendwann nochmal so ein Spiel gäbe. Am aller spätesten bei dem 10 jährigen Jubiläum  

@Stephan nochmals vielen dank für das tolle Spiel


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



nick9999 schrieb:


> Ich das Gewinnspiel so super, da es nicht so ein "beantworte eine Frage deren Antwort du hier findest" Gewinnspiel war.


 
Ich habe draufgeklickt, aber es ist nichts passiert.


----------



## TSchaK (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Vielen Dank PCGH!

Das erste mal das ich an eurem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe und gleich einen neuen Bildschirm abgestaubt. 
Da hat es sich gelohnt, 2 Stunden an der ersten Aufgabe zu sitzen, Algorithmen zu erstellen und den Kopf rauchen zu lassen. 

In Zukunft werde ich kein Gewinnspiel mehr Verpassen.


----------



## Antik20 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

ich hab gar nicht mitbekommen dass das Gewinnspiel weiterging -__-  eine FB nachricht währe schön gewesen D:


----------



## Airboume (28. Februar 2013)

Antik20 schrieb:


> ich hab gar nicht mitbekommen dass das Gewinnspiel weiterging -__-  eine FB nachricht währe schön gewesen D:



Gab es sogar 
Am letzten Tag

LG


----------



## babumama (5. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

Ein Paket aus Rotterdam ist da!

So hieß es heute Nachmittag, als ich nach Hause kam. Antec? HCG? 620 Watt? Das muss doch ein Netzteil sein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist er nun, der Energiespender. Aber nur zu Besuch. Am Montag geht er wieder. Dann wird er bei einem guten Freund in den neuen Rechner eingebaut.

Danke, PCGH(X)! Es war eine schöne Zeit mit einem der beiden besten Gewinnspiele, an denen ich je teilgenommen habe!

Viele Grüße

babumama bzw. Mr.Knister (noch nicht volljährig, deshalb der Elternaccount)


----------



## nick9999 (5. März 2013)

Bei gab es heute auch ein Paket aus Holland und zwar das Antec One.

Was ich damit Anstelle weiß ich noch nicht. Villeicht mein LAN PC da einbauen. Nur wird er dadurch eigentlich unnötig groß.?!?

Ach die Qual der Wahl.  Auf jedem Fall danke für das tolle Gewinnspiel


----------



## Quppi (6. März 2013)

Bei mir ist auch ein Paket aus Rotterdam angekommen.
Danke für das wundervolle Eleven Hundred 

Ps: Ich frag mich nur die ganze Zeit wie das ein Midy Tower seinsoll :p


----------



## pringles (6. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*



nick9999 schrieb:


> Was ich damit Anstelle weiß ich noch nicht.


 
wenn du keine lösung findest bin ich der ansprechpartner 
wär aber echt mal wieder zeit das mein desktop ein gehäuse hat wo man das seitenteil zumachen kann


----------



## TSchaK (7. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

So lange dauert das?
eigentlich brauch in den neuen Bildschirm

Sonst muss ich mir erst noch einen neuen kaufen und dann wieder verscherbeln...


----------



## Quppi (7. März 2013)

Komm drauf an, wann der hersteller das verschickt. Villeicht ist deiner schneller.


----------



## babumama (7. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel - Das große Finale mit zwei Gaming-Monitoren von BenQ*

BenQ Europa sitzt in Eindhoven. Wobei von da aus der Versand auch nicht allzu lange dauern sollte. Mein Antec-Paket wurde Freitag gecheckt, Montag versandt und war Dienstag da. Da kommt es wohl eher auf BenQs Versandabteilung an...ich wünsche jedenfalls Euch allen einen schnellen Versand


----------



## Hardwell (4. August 2013)

Ein neues Gewinnspiel wäre mal wieder cool ist da mal wieder etwas geplant?


----------

